#ubuntu-nl 2010-12-27
<sultan-rotjeknor> hee Tjibba
<HeerSMZett> lo ppl
<HeerSMZett> ik had een vraag
<trijntje> vraag maar raak
<HeerSMZett> elke keer als ik in het prg. opstartschijf aanmaken een iso selecteer zie ik hem niet in de main window staan
<HeerSMZett> klik ik op overige selecteer de iso die ik wil gebruiken klik dan op openen weg
<trijntje> dat is raar, bij mij werkt het wel
<trijntje> kan je dit in een terminal uitvoeren, misschien zie je dan wat er fout gaat
<trijntje> usb-creator-gtk
<HeerSMZett> jha de netgedownloade ubuntu iso werkte ook bij mij
<trijntje> welke iso werkt dan niet?
<HeerSMZett> isoinfo: Unable to find Joliet SVD
<HeerSMZett> ik probeer deze ramp op een opstart usb te krijgen http://code.google.com/p/live-android/wiki/readme
<HeerSMZett> daarbij probeer ik nog linuxc een beetje te leren. te lang alleen windows gebruikt.(over een ramp programma gesproken)
<trijntje> HeerSMZett, dus de iso van android doet het niet, en de iso van ubuntu wel?
<HeerSMZett> klopt
<HeerSMZett> daarom snap ik het niet
<trijntje> hmm, dat lijkt te kloppen, ik kan ook alleen maar ubuntu iso's toevoegen..
<HeerSMZett> hmm mescien als ik de naam verander naar een ubuntu iso :P?
<trijntje> haha, dat is het proberen waard
<trijntje> ik krijg helaas geen foutmeldingen in de terminal als ik een 'verkeerde' iso toe probeer te voegen
<HeerSMZett> geprobeerd zelfde elende
<HeerSMZett> jammer dat dat niet werkt
<trijntje> dat dacht ik al, kan je android in virtualbox draaien?
<HeerSMZett> hmm zo slim ben ik niet :D
<HeerSMZett> ik begin net een maand of 2 serieus met linux ubuntu
<trijntje> HeerSMZett, het is heel makkelijk hoor
<trijntje> je kan dit proberen:
<trijntje> usb-creator-gtk -i /vervang/dit/door/het/pad/naar/de.iso
<HeerSMZett> na dat vondt het progje niet leuk
<trijntje> welk commando heb je precies gebruikt?
<HeerSMZett> wat jij mij net voor getyped hebt
<HeerSMZett> maar dan met juiste pad en file
<trijntje> ja, das fout :P
<HeerSMZett> :D:D:P
<trijntje> ow, dat is weer niet fout ;)
<trijntje> wat raar, bij mij lijkt het wel te werken, het programma start gewoon op etc
<HeerSMZett> ben niet zo slim maar dat gedeelte snap ik nog net wel :D
<HeerSMZett> ja dat wel maar je kan dan niet selecteren maak usb ding
<trijntje> zegt i niet 'je moet eerst je usb-schijf wissen'?
<HeerSMZett> jha maar dan krijg ik er zelf al vauten op
<HeerSMZett> bedoel te zeggen de knop opstartschijf aanmaken werkt dan nog niet
<trijntje> ow, hmm, lastig
<trijntje> heb je van android de liveCD of liveUSB iso gedownload?
<HeerSMZett> live usb en dan dat cat gedoe gedaan om er een grote file van te maken
<HeerSMZett> die heb ik in mijn map staan
<trijntje> wtf, firefox opent die .iso in het browser scherm ipv hem op te slaan...
<HeerSMZett> ach ja dan maar pech hebben hadden ze op die ste van android het maar beter neer moeten kwaken
<HeerSMZett> wha dat doet ff wel vaker met iso files
<trijntje> ik schrik me rot ;)
<trijntje> maar het zijn dus een paar kleine bestanden die je zelf aan elkaar moet plakken? Raar gedoe
<HeerSMZett> ja
<HeerSMZett> slecht
<HeerSMZett> 2 iso files aan elkaar plakken
<HeerSMZett> en dan magisch op een cd of usb plakken
<HeerSMZett> vooral usb staat verder geen ifo bij
<HeerSMZett> tja
<trijntje> maar volgens mij is dat opstart-usb aanmaak programma gemaakt om met cd-images te werken
<HeerSMZett> tis dat ubuntu niet overal lekker op loopt anders had ik het zekers overal op gezet(ook niet alle app hebben)
<HeerSMZett> na ik heb nu gewoon de iso ge extract naar de usb eens kijken wat mijn laptop er mee doet
<HeerSMZett> proberen kan altijd
<trijntje> of gewoon een cd branden, dat is misschien het makkelijkste
<HeerSMZett> jha maar mijn laptop heeft geen cd speler
<trijntje> ah ok, lastig
<HeerSMZett> trijntje, iig bedankt voor je moeite
<trijntje> graag gedaan, ik hoop dat het nog lukt
<HeerSMZett> dankje
<HeerSMZett> maar ik moet als nog zeggen ik heb nog weinig problemen verder gehad met linux.
<HeerSMZett> dat vergeleken met windows gaan we hier eens vrolijk mee door
<HeerSMZett> al mag het soms wel makelijker
<trijntje> ja, dingen gaan vaak net anders dan in windows, dat kan wel wat tijd kosten, of bedoel je iets anders?
<HeerSMZett> na ja zo veel ff extra via de terminal moet doen
<HeerSMZett> bedoel voorbeeld in ubuntu zit standaard een progje voor zip files maar als je rar of lha will moet je in de terminal eerst de nodige files ophalen
<trijntje> HeerSMZett, toepassingen -> softwarecentrum, dat is de grafische manier om programmas te installeren
<HeerSMZett> niet alles kon ik daar in terug vinden toevallig een vriend van mij wist me te vertellen doe sudo apt-get install lha
<HeerSMZett> en je hebt et klaar
<trijntje> de terminal heb je vaak niet nodig, maar het is makkelijker om te schrijven 'sudo apt-get install programmaX' dan 'ga naar toepassingen -> softwarecentrum klik op zoeken, typ ProgrammaX, klik op installeren' ;)
<trijntje> maar het kan kloppen dat nog niet alle programma's in Softwarecentrum zitten, ik weet niet precies hoe ver ze daar mee zijn
<izzi> of even ifconfig doen
<izzi> sjips verkeerde scherm :)
<trijntje> anders kan je grafisch via systeem -> beheer -> synaptic naar programma's zoeken
<HeerSMZett> :D
<HeerSMZett> ja das wel verder goed gedaan in Ubuntu
<HeerSMZett> laterz
<Dutchmarc> Goedemiddag
<Dutchmarc> Tot ziens maar weer
<trijntje> dat is snel Dutchmarc
<Gotiniens> gebeurt wel vaker, mensen denken dat we hier met de neus op het scherm zitten te wachten tot iemand binnenkomt, om vervolgens hem met te bestoken met vragen waardoor hij zijn probleem oplost :P
<trijntje> ja, mensen moeten een beetje geduld hebben
<trijntje> 1 minuut is wel heel erg kort
<Gotiniens> dat is het inderdaad
<Gotiniens> maar je kan er weinig aan doen, in die 1 minuut heb je ook de tijd niet om het uitteleggen
<trijntje> maar het blijft irritant
<Rimo> hallo
<Rimo> iemand een idee hoe ik eenvoudig de kleur kan wijzigen van een .gif file?
<Rimo> het is nu zeg maar 40x10 px en blauw ,maar wil het rood maken
<Rimo> met Windows gebruikte ik heel simpel heliospaint,ik zoek nu dus ook iets simpels eigenlijk
<trijntje> hm, daar heb ik geen ervaring mee
<Gotiniens> ik gebruik voor dat soort dingen altijd the gimp, maar die is niet echt simpel
<Rimo> Gimp had ik al naar gekeken,maar is wat lastiger om te grbuiken
<Rimo> nu kijk ik net op de site van Heliospaint en zie dat het ook op Linu draait,dus is dat automatisch ook op Ubuntu ?
<izzi> Rimo: jazeker
<Gotiniens> nee, heliospaint zit niet in de software bronnen van ubuntu
<izzi> misschien is er een apt beschikbaar
<izzi> Gotiniens: installeren kan natuurlijk altijd vanuit de source
<Gotiniens> Rimo, kijk eens in het Ubuntu software center onder de categorie Graphics
<Gotiniens> izzi, klopt dat kan, ga jij het uitleggen aan een beginner?
<Rimo> op de website van heliospaint staat wel een linux download file
<izzi> en hoie je het moet installeren ook
<izzi> is 1 bestand een jar file
 * izzi gaat die zo wie zo een keer proberen
<Rimo> ik ga daar later wel mee aan de slag dan,eerst maar weer even een ubuntu usb stick maken
<Rimo> had het namelijk van mijn netbook afgegooid en weer windows7 op gezet,maar op de één of andere manier kan ik niet zonder ubuntu
<Rimo> gebruikt hier iemand ook Cairo dock?
<Rimo> heo kan ik dat instellen zodat het automatisch opstart als ik mijn netbook aanzet?
<izzi> je kan hem eventueel onder opstarttoepassinge zetten
<izzi> zie onder systeem en dan voorkeuren
<Rimo> ga ik ook eens kijken,super bedankt,ga nu snel even ubuntu erop zetten ;-)
<izzi> suc6 Rimo
<Rimo> tx gaat helemaal goedkomen ;-)
<Samuel__> Hallo, mede ubuntu gebruikers iemand een tip voor een simepele html editor ?
<OerHeks> Gedit ? Vim ? Nano ?
<OerHeks> als je een html editor met html ondersteuning wilt,Bluefish of Kompozer
<Samuel__> gedit beviel me niet
<Samuel__> ik ga de suggesties even proberen
<trijntje> nano en vim zijn waarschijnlijk 'erger' dan gedit ;)
<OerHeks> voor een colpleet pakket, aptana studio developer suite
<OerHeks> *compleet
<Samuel__> nee, iets basic, iets heel simpel enkel voor wat text en 2 plaatjes van 1 pagina
<OerHeks> persoonlijk vind ik Kompozer niet verkeerd.
<Samuel__> voor maar 1 pagina
<OerHeks> open office ?
<Samuel__> hmm seamonkey doet het goed :D
<Samuel__> alleen heb ik een probleem met de afbeelding op de html zelf, ff getest en ik krijg ze niet te zien.
<OerHeks> en na uw werkzaamheden, even checken met http://validator.w3.org/
<OerHeks> plak die html eens in http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Samuel__> uhm liever niet :) wegens de inhoud
<Samuel__> maar het probleems was dus dat ik de ingevoegde afbeelding niet kon zien, ook niet als ik op  de server neerzet
<OerHeks> staan de afbeeldingen wel in dezelfde map, of staan de rechten goed ?
<Samuel__> in dezelfde map heb ik geprobeerd, maar toch ga ik het nog een keer chekken
<Samuel__> wat bedoel je met ''de rechten goed'' ?
<Samuel__> nood modus aan
<Samuel__> noob*
<OerHeks> of apache wel bij die files kan.
<OerHeks> user www-data, waaronder Apache draait, heeft lees en exec rechten >> http://arjanwooning.nl/eenvoudige-webserver-met-apache-lamp-op-ubuntu-server-configureren/
<Samuel__> thnx voor de ytip
<RawChid> Hoeft niet
<RawChid> De files hoeven niet www-data owner te zijn
<OerHeks> .. niet ?
<RawChid> Nee
<RawChid> Alleen als je php wilt laten schrijven naar bestanden
<RawChid> Dan is dat wel makkelijk
<RawChid> Maar normaliter moeten de bestanden gewoon o+r hebben (dus leesbaar voor iedereen)
<bartje> wireless probleem is opgelost.. alleen weet ik niet hoe :-p .
<OerHeks> goed zo.
<OerHeks> updaten maar.
<bartje> :-), nu eens 10.04 geïnstalleerd, via een omweg. Eerst de versie van ubuntu waarmee de wireless werkte, 8.04 geïnstalleerd, dan de drivers geïnstalleerd, met firmware, en dan ge-upgrade naar 10.04
<bartje> en bang, we hadden verbinding :-D
<OerHeks> curieus dat het op die manier moet
<bartje> ik had al ergens gelezen dat iemand eigenlijk ongeveer hetzelfde gedaan heeft, maar door windows te installeren, de wifi aan te zetten en dan ubuntu te installeren. Nu heb ik ongeveer hetzelfde gedaan maar door een ubuntu te installeren waarmee ik de wifi wel eerst kon aanzetten. Ik denk toch dat het zoiets moet zijn
<trijntje> dat zou kunnen, dat je die kaart softwarematig uit kan zetten
<OerHeks> het is geen N-kaartje toch ?
<bartje> bij mijn eerste 10.04 installatie werkte dat dus niet, howel de knop wel werkte met acerhk
<bartje> ingebouwd
<OerHeks> 03:06.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3890 [Prism GT/Prism Duette] /ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow] (rev 01)
<bartje> idd, dat is hem
<bartje> wel nogal vervelend om in een wiki als workaround te beschrijven :-p
<OerHeks> wireless a/b/g
<OerHeks> zou het niet zo kunnen zijn, dat die G niet geweldig werkt, en je eigenlijk alleen 54 moet pakken ?
<OerHeks> of Forcen
<bartje> een slechte verbinding was het probleem niet... eerder 'geen'.. het lampje van de wireless werkte, maar de netwerkkaart bleef hardware blocked volgens rfkill
<OerHeks> en je router, die is ook a/b/g ?
<bartje> ge en draft n
<OerHeks> oke
<bartje> zou de kaart hardware blocked geraken omdat het de modem niet kan interpreteren? Lijkt me wel vreemd te zijn.
<OerHeks> nou, ik denk dat G en N de boosdoener kunnen zijn.
<Aegir_> Aegir Quit
<ruben> goedenavond
<ruben> heel  af en toe (heel af en toe) doet mijn cdrom speler
<Guest58150> maar eigelijk nooit
<Guest58150> hoe kan ik dit oplossen?
<Viper> gaat niet open of leest geen cd?
<Guest58150> hij mount hem niet
<Guest58150> dus ik zie geen cd als ik hem er instop
<Viper> umm das raar
<Guest58150> dat vond ik ook, daarom dacht ik maar eens om even te delen in de chat
<Viper> kijk of je cdrom altijd in bios ziet
<Guest58150> ik had hiervoor windows, nooit problemen
<OerHeks> met elke cdrom ?
<Guest58150> jep
<Guest58150> test het nogmaals
<OerHeks> een cd erin, kan soms wel 20 sec duren ..
<Guest58150> nu 2 cds getest en 1 dvd
<Guest58150> probleem blijft
<Viper> als je naar Computer gaat zie je daar CD/DVD drive?
<Guest58150> moet ik maar weer terug naar windows gaan?
<Guest58150> nee ik zie hem daar niet staan
<Viper> die zou je zien zelfs als er geen CD in CDROM drive zit
<Guest58150> dan gaat het daar dus al mis viper
<OerHeks> hoe ziet je /etc/fstab eruit ?
<Guest58150> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548030/
<OerHeks> niet gemount
<OerHeks> terminal: sudo lshw -short -c disk
<Guest58150> hoe doe ik dat dan
<Viper> bij mij ziet het anders uit umm
<Guest58150> uitkomst van dat commando
<Guest58150> dit /0/100/12/0.0.0      /dev/sda   disk        160GB Hitachi HTS54161
<OerHeks> geen cd/dvd drive ?
<Viper> laatste lijk heb ik niet "/dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0"
<Guest58150> ok
<Guest58150> wat is dat dan
<OerHeks> ik ook niet viper, maar dat zal denk ik niets van doen hebben met cdrom
<Viper> ok OerHeks :)
<CyberGabber> Guest58150:Heb je onlangs iets gewijzigd / geupgrade oid?
<Guest58150> nou na de installatie deed het niet
<Guest58150> heb al geinstalleerd met ubuntu alternate
<Viper> Kijk in bios of cd/rom aangeslote is
<Viper> cdrom driv
<Guest58150> ja
<Guest58150>  dat is hij wel
<Guest58150> onder windows doet hij het perfect
<Viper> heb je dual boot?
<Guest58150> nee
<Viper> hij deed goed onder windows?
<Guest58150> Perfect
<Guest58150> zelfs
<Viper> is het een sata of IDE drive?
<Guest58150> geen idee
<Guest58150> denk sata
<Viper> restart pc kijk of ie te zien is in bios
<CyberGabber> Guest58150: Doe in een terminal eens:    ls -l /dev/{cd,dvd}*
<Guest58150> op asus.nl ook wel ;)
<Guest58150> map of bestand bestaat niet
<Guest58150> is er al bekend of adobe voor Linux gaat ontwikkelend?
<Guest58150> -d
<CyberGabber> Guest58150:Misschien klinkt het vreemd, maar neem aan dat je al een keer herstart hebt na de installatie?
<Guest58150> ja hoor
<Guest58150> ik heb hem al een paar dagen
<Guest58150> ik ga wel weer w7 op zetten
<Guest58150> dit werkt zo niet
<CyberGabber> Guest58150: Hoho, geef je zo snel op '-)
<Viper> alles werkt perfect hier
<Guest58150> ja weet
<Guest58150> ik heb al vanaf versie 8 geklier er mee
<Guest58150> ik moet wel cd speler kunnen gebruiken
<Guest58150> niemand heeft mij ooit verder er mee kunnen helpen
<Guest58150> het spijt me zeer
<Guest58150> ik had hoop op 10.10
<Guest58150> maar helaas
<Viper> heb je in bios gekeken?
<Guest58150> ja dat roep je nou de hele tijd
<CyberGabber> Guest58150: Weet je zo of je CD/DVD op master of Slave staat?
<Guest58150> daar moet ik voor rebooten
<Guest58150> en hij staat er wel in
<Guest58150> omdat onder windows wel werkte
<Guest58150> dat weet ik niet
<Guest58150> this een notebook
<Viper> soms kan je CD/DVD met snel toets uitzetten om stroom te besparen umm
<Viper> het kan zo iets zijn
<Guest58150> ow
<Guest58150> al gevonden?
<Viper> kan je je drive openen?
<Viper> Nu
<Guest58150> ja
<Guest58150>  gedan
<Viper> en als je cd in doet gaat ie draaien?
<Guest58150> ja
<Viper> dan is het niet :/
<Guest58150> nou ja
<Guest58150> in zo vere draaien
<Guest58150> en leest een beetje
<Guest58150> ja hij draaid wel hoor
<Guest58150> ik hoor het
<Viper> maar je ziet niks in ubuntu
<Viper> ?
<Guest58150> idd
<Viper> raar
<trijntje> Guest58150, wat zie je als je dmesg in een terminal uitvoert?
<Guest58150> heel veel info
<Guest58150> en ik ben daar nog niet zo goed in
<Guest58150> om dat goed  te begrijpen
<CyberGabber> Guest58150: Wat zegt: ls /dev/sr*
<trijntje> Guest58150, als het goed is zie je er iets tussen staan als sr0, cd0 ofzo, helemaal onderaan
<Guest58150> bestaat niet
<Guest58150> zegt ie
<trijntje> dmesg laat zien wat er zoal met het systeem gebeurt, usb-stick die je in/uitplugt, en cd's etc
<Guest58150> ok
<CyberGabber> Guest58150: Als je doet: ls /dev/tty*          zie je dan een hele lijst met /dev/tty.... ??
<Guest58150> ja
<trijntje> Guest58150, en je kan wel gewoon de live-cd draaien toch? Dus in principe werkt die cd-drive wel
<Guest58150> idd, want ik heb hem er ook mee geinstalleerd :)
<CyberGabber> Viper: Ik meen me vaag te herinneren dat dit iets te maken heeft met sata/ , en ata-piix     Ik had ooit een toshiba, heb ik toen ook mee liggen emmeren..
<trijntje> Guest58150, als je het nog niet zat bent kan je het op het forum vragen. Daar zien meer mensen het, en heb je meer kans dat iemand raad weet
<trijntje> offtopic: ik gebruik mijn cd-drive eigenlijk bijna nooit, waar heb je em voor nodig?
<Guest58150> tja
<Viper> ik gebruik mijne drive Nooit. Heb zelf via USB geinstalleerd, gaat sneller :P
<Guest58150> nou gaat niet zo zeer om gebruiken
<Guest58150> het gaat om: moet gewoon doen
<Guest58150> heb die hardware ook gekocht ;)
<trijntje> ja, dat is natuurlijk zo, ik was gewoon nieuwsgierig
<Guest58150> Vind ubuntu mooi systeem
<Guest58150> alleen jammer dat de markt er niet op inspeelt qua softeware en hardware
<Guest58150> denk dat dat de conculsie is
<Guest58150> Het is een prima volwassen systeem
<Guest58150> alleen de markt speelt er niet op in
<Guest58150> en dat is gewoon het voordeel van Windows
<Viper> veilige systeem :D
<Guest58150> dat ook idd
<Guest58150> alleen als je bijv. photoshop het
<Guest58150> dan kan het weer niet op linux
<Guest58150> zonder dat je het probeert met wine
<Guest58150> dat zijn zo maar wat dingen wat al tegen zit
<Guest58150> wie van jullie heeft alleen maar ubuntu en heeft echt windows verwel gezegt?
<CyberGabber> Viper: Ik meen dat je iets moest Blacklisten in modprobe , iets van die ata_piix  ?
<jk> Guest58150: niet alleen ubuntu, maar geen windows meer na 98SE
<Guest58150> ok
<Guest58150> wat was je reden?
<Guest58150> konden je apps die je had gewoon goed draaien?
<Guest58150> welke linux desktop versie heb je allemaal al gehad?
<jk> reden was dat ik linux interessanter vond
<jk> werd een hobby
<CyberGabber> Guest58150: (beperkt) Alternatief voor Photoshop = GIMP ?
<jk> ok iets meer dan hobby :)
<jk> Guest58150: en welke linux desktop versie...poeh...teveel om op te noemen :)
<Guest58150> ja, dat had ik dan wel eerder moeten beslissen want ik heb adobe gekocht :)
<Guest58150> haha welke is de beste?
<jk> Guest58150: momenteel vind ik Debian erg fijn werken, maar voor standaard desktop gebruikers staat Ubuntu al jaren bovenaan de lijst wat mij betreft
<Guest58150> waarom?
<jk> omdat ubuntu het minste gezeur oplevert voor de meeste gebruikers :)
<Guest58150> cool
<Guest58150> idd
<Guest58150> wat vind je van mac?
<jk> het ziet er leuk uit aan de buitenkant, maar ik kan niet tegen dingen die zich niet aan gevestigde standaarden houden
<OerHeks> mooi, that is all
<jk> en, ik vind ze te duur
<OerHeks> nou multitouchpad of die nieuwe mouse vind ik redenlijk.
<jk> hmm ken ik niet
<OerHeks> 69 euro
<Guest58150> hee maar als ze apps maken voor apple is de gang naar linux dan ook dicbt bij?
<OerHeks> ubuntu draait prima op mac
<Guest58150> ok
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<jk> hmz waarom zou iemand dat willen
<OerHeks> zelfs ppc word nog ondersteund, niet door canonical maar door de community
<Guest58150> maar
<Guest58150> skype 5 is nu ook voor mac
<Guest58150> komt hij dan ook voor linux?
<Guest58150> van mac naar linux lijkt me niet zo veel werk
<Guest58150> allebei unix
<jk> hehe, komt meer bij kijken dan je denkt Guest58150
<jk> maar van skype zijn wel linux versies dacht ik
<OerHeks> skype werkt.
<Guest58150> stom dat ze dat niet gelijk goed maken
<OerHeks> ?
<Guest58150> klopt
<Guest58150> oud
<Guest58150> 2
<Guest58150> versie 2
<OerHeks> je zegt oud, maar misschien lopen de versie nummers anders ?
<Guest58150> nou het ziet er heel anders uit dan skype 5
<OerHeks> ziet er nog eender uit, maar goed
<Guest58150> uh
<OerHeks> je ziet een zijbalk, meer niet http://tweakers.net/meuktracker/24625/skype-for-windows-50-build-156.html
<Guest58150> ken jij versie 5 wle?
<OerHeks> ik draai geen windows, dus nee.
<jk> maar goed, Skype is het bedrijf dat kan beantwoorden wanneer versie 5 voor Linux uitkomt, daar hebben wij niks over te zeggen
<jk> hoewel vraag creeren soms helpt
<OerHeks> skype linux http://tweakers.net/meuktracker/22334/skype-for-linux-21081-beta-2.html dan zie je dat de nummering anders is
<OerHeks> de skype engine is closed source, de gui is open source.
<OerHeks> en voor extra snufjes, installeer je skysentials
<Guest58150> ow oke
<OerHeks> ik heb alleen de klachten over lelijk webcambeeld niet opgelost, ontvangen gaat prima
<Guest58150> ok
<Guest58150> zo mijn broers huis stond bijna in de fik
<Guest58150> hoorde ik net
<Guest58150> vandaar ff afwezig :)
<OerHeks> Corus ?
<Guest58150> corus?
<Guest58150> wat
<OerHeks> zie het nieuws :-)
<Guest58150> ow nee, dat is niet nieuws :)
#ubuntu-nl 2010-12-28
<trijntje> hmm, ik krijg de hele tijd meldingen in het softwarecentrum dat ik iets uit onvertrouwde bron probeer te installeren, ben ik de enige?
<Jeeves_> trijntje: Waarschijnlijk niet, maar hij zal ook vast zeggen hoe je het op moet lossen
<trijntje> niet echt, maar ik mag wel op 'ok' klikken
<izzi> trijntje: heb je mischien iets aan je sources toegevoegd?
<trijntje> izzi, een paar ppa's, maar daar krijg je die melding niet van, en het programma dat ik wil installeren zit niet in die PPA's
<izzi> wat voor programma is dat dan?
<trijntje> anymeal
<trijntje> maar nu doet i het wel zonder klagen, ik vraag me af wat dat is
<Rimo> Hallo
<Rimo> iemand ervaring met Cairo dock?
<trijntje> jawel
<trijntje> Rimo, ^
<Rimo> sorry was even weg ;-)
<Rimo> hoe kan ik het voor elkaar krijgen dat Cairo dock automatisch opstart wanneer ik mijn laptop opstart?
<trijntje> systeem -> voorkeuren -> opstart-toepassingen
<Rimo> daar heb ik gekeken,maar ik weet niet hoe ik het moet toevoegen
<trijntje> Toevoegen, en dan als opdracht cairo-dock -o
<Rimo> in welke map kan ik Cairo terugvinden?
<Rimo> oke sorry
<trijntje> maakt niet uit
<Rimo> hartelijk dank voor je hulp ;-)
<trijntje> graag gedaan. Je kan met rechtermuisknop op toepassingen -> menu's bewerken opzoeken welk commando bij welk programma hoort
<pjotter> Hallo allemaal!
<trijntje> hoi
<pjotter> Weet iemand waar de 'standaard icoontjes' staan in Ubuntu? Ik heb een icoon veranderd maar wil hem weer terug veranderen.
<Alex_____> Hoi, ik heb een pc die reset automatisch.
<Alex_____> Heb er ubuntu op gezet
<Alex_____> En ik doe hem aan
<Alex_____> cpu: 16 graden
<Alex_____> even wachten, cpu 19 graden
<Alex_____> nog iets later cpu 22 graden
<Alex_____> binnen is het 21,1
<Alex_____> is dit normaal?
<Alex_____> Hij mag 85 graden worden
<trijntje> nou, dan is 20 graden toch normaal?
<Alex_____> Weet ik niet
<Alex_____> Dat is kouder dan de kamer temperatuur
<Gotiniens> 20 graden is juist abnormaal koud voor een CPU
<Alex_____> Terwijl mijn andere pc's altijd warmer worden
<Alex_____> Deze laptop is nu 45 geloofik
<Alex_____> En me andere pc is 50
<Gotiniens> Alex_____, die waarde is te laag inderdaad, weet je zeker dat je de goede waarde hebt?
<Alex_____> terminal > sensors
<Gotiniens> ik geloof nooit gelijk het labeltje wat er bij wordt gezet
<Alex_____> temp1: 20 graden
<Gotiniens> kijk bijv ook eens in de BIOS
<Gotiniens> Alex_____, dat kan ook de tempratuur in de kast zijn
<Alex_____> raar, bij al mijn andere pc's geeft hij de cpu temperatuur aan
<trijntje> pjotter, /usr/share/icons
<Gotiniens> Alex_____, het verschilt per moederbord
<ruliezz> hallo ik heb miss een hele domme vraag
<ruliezz> maar mijn alt+ tab werkt niet meer
<ruliezz> dus het swichten tussen de vensters
<ruliezz> hoe los ik dit op?
<Gotiniens> heb je al gereboot?
<ruliezz> uh, nee maar is dat nodig in linux?
<ruliezz> this geen window
<ruliezz> s
<Alex_____> uptime: 13 minuten
<Alex_____> temperatuur: 22 graden
<Gotiniens> niet echt, maar het is soms wel de simpelste manier om een probleem op te lossen
<trijntje> ruliezz, systeem -> voorkeuren -> sneltoetsen?
<Alex_____> is er een manier om me pc in te spannen?
<Alex_____> kijken of hij dan warmer wordt?
<Gotiniens> Alex_____, ja hoor
<Alex_____> wat moet ik daarvoor doen?
<Gotiniens> type in de terminal: yes
<trijntje> Alex_____, installeer BOINC ;)
<Gotiniens> bij een dualcore moet je dat even 2 x doen
<pjotter> Ha trijntje! Bedankt. Ik ga eens kijken. Inmiddels weet ik ook hoe je de icon moet 'terugdraaien'.
<Gotiniens> afsluiten met ctrl+c
<trijntje> Gotiniens, cool command, die kende ik niet
<Alex_____> Gotiniens: ik heb yes getypt
<ruliezz> oke, ga ik even rebooten
<Alex_____> CPU: 34 graden
<ruliezz> ik kom zo weer terug in de caht
<ruliezz> chat
<Alex_____> het is een singlecore met HT
<Gotiniens> trijntje, het is eigenlijk niet om je CPU te hoggen, maar dat doet hij wel ;)
<pjotter> 34 graden is toch heel acceptabel? De mijne staat geregeld op 50 geloof ik
<trijntje> Gotiniens, bij mij niet helaas :(, gebruikt maar 16%
<Alex_____> 3x yes tegelijk in de terminal: 34 graden
<Alex_____> is dit wel normaal?
<Gotiniens> trijntje, hmm hier ook maar 16%
<Gotiniens> de laaste keer dat ik het deed was ook op een oudere CPU
<Gotiniens> 34 graden is mooi hoor
<Gotiniens> maar heb je nu al in de BIOS gekeken welke waarde daar staat?
<Gotiniens> kan zijn dat je die 34 graden bijv maal 1.3 moet doen ofzo
<Alex_____> ik heb een blokje op me moederboard en daar staat 'R50' op
<Alex_____> die wordt wel warm (gevoeld door me vinger er op te houden)
<Alex_____> bios gekeken?
<Alex_____> waar vindt ik dit in de bios?
<Gotiniens> verschilt per bios
<Gotiniens> meestal onder hardware configuration
<Alex_____> bios
<Alex_____> H/w monitor
<Gotiniens> kan ook
<Alex_____> system temperature: 24 C
<ruliezz> Wat moet ik doen, krijg een kernel panic
<trijntje> Alex_____, mijn vader zegt altijd "If it works, dont fix it", misschien iets om in gedachten te houden ;)
<Alex_____> CPU Temperature: 33 C
<Alex_____> System fan speed: 0 rpm
<Alex_____> CPU fan speed: 2376 rpm
<Alex_____> trijntje: het werkt niet
<Alex_____> hij reset telkens
<pjotter> Trijntje: psies! :) Don't mess with stuff that works.
<Alex_____> dus ik ga alles kijken waar het aan kan liggen
<trijntje> Alex_____, 0 rpm -> system fan is stuk ;)
<Alex_____> wat is een system fan?
<ruliezz> ik heb een kernel panic
<Gotiniens> trijntje, pjotter daar ben ik het niet altijd mee eens, soms is het ook leuk om spul stuk te maken
<ruliezz> wat moet ik doen
<Alex_____> de enige fans die ik heb zijn de cpu fan en de PSU fan..
<trijntje> ruliezz, krijg je geen extra informatie over de panic?
<ruliezz> ja
<ruliezz> not syncing vps unable
<Gotiniens> trijntje, dat kan je niet altijd zeggen, kan ook betekenen dat die fan er niet is, of hij zijn rpm niet doorgeeft
<ruliezz> etc
<Rimo> weet iemand een handige tool om mijn "documenten" te syncen met een USB stick?
<ruliezz> root fs on unknow nog wat
<pjotter> Gotiniens: Ja, ik moet dat ook niet zeggen. Ik ben juist iemand die alles uit elkaar haalt. Heb ik altijd al gedaan. Tot grote wanhoop van mijn ouders.
<trijntje> Gotiniens, oja, dat zou ook kunnen
<trijntje> ruliezz, we willen graag de 'nogwat' ook weten :P
<ruliezz> ja dat hij root fs niet kan mounte
<ruliezz> maar dan in engels
<Alex_____> unable to mount: root fs
<Alex_____> zoiets?
<ruliezz> ja
<ruliezz> maar stop de live cd er al in
<ruliezz> ik doe wel even update-grub
<trijntje> Rimo, heb je al onder 'sync' gezocht in softwarecentrum?
<Gotiniens> ik zeg grsync
<pjotter> ik zeg: doen!
<Rimo> ja heb ik al gekeken,maar werd er niet wijs uit,dus was benieuwd naar ervaringen van anderen ;-)
<ruliezz> nou
<ruliezz> uh
<ruliezz> weet iemand een oplossing ;)
<Gotiniens> heb je al update-grub gedaan?
<trijntje> ruliezz, probeer de vorige kernel versie? Er was laatst een update als ik me niet vergis?
<ruliezz> heb ik gedaan maar die heeft het zelfde probleem
<pjotter> Ik heb hier Thunderbird voor windows onder Wine opgestart met een profiel van een andere computer via het netwerk met samba :p Als iemand dit ook wil, moet je maar even een gil geven.
<Gotiniens> waarom pak je niet gewoon de linux thunderbird?
<Gotiniens> die moet ook gewoon de windows profielen kunnen lezen
<trijntje> lol, waarom makkelijk doen als het moeilijk kan :P
<pjotter> Tja, da's moeilijk uit te leggen. Laat ik het zo zeggen: Ik zit in de overschakeling van Win naar Ubuntu en dit is even een tijdelijke oplossing.
<Gotiniens> ow jij bent niet pjotr van het forum?
<ruliezz> wat nu?
<pjotter> Maar ik verbaas me erover hoe goed het werkt
<pjotter> Gotiniens: neen
<Gotiniens> ruliezz, kan je met de live cd uberhaupt wel het root filesystem lezen?
<Alex_____> moet mogelijk zijn
<Alex_____> dan moet je het aankoppelen
<ruliezz> ja
<Alex_____>  /dev/sda5 ofzo
<ruliezz> dat wel
<Gotiniens> pjotter, die tijdelijke oplossing is leuk, maar hij had makkelijker gekunt
<pjotter> Vast wel :)
<Gotiniens> de thunderbird van linux kan namelijk het zelfde profiel uitlezen, ook al is dat een profiel van de windows thunderbird
<Gotiniens> dus je had dat hele wine gedeelte over kunnen slaan
<Gotiniens> ruliezz, zit daar een /boot map in met kernels?
<ruliezz> ff kijken
<ruliezz> ja
<ruliezz> 22 en 23
<pjotter> Er waren enkele vage problemen met de netwerkverbinding. OM de een of andere manier is het heel lastig om een Thunderbird profiel op een shared schijf te laten draaien op Ubuntu. Ik denk dat dat aan Thunderbird ligt. Uiteindelijk kwam het erop neer dat het wel lukte met de gewone 'windows thunderbird' onder Wine en met een hoop gesleutel in fstab en mountpoints.
<OerHeks> is dat jouw ervaring, of van een forum ?
<ruliezz> Gotiniens ja
<Alex_____> is 2376 rpm snel voor een cpu fan?
<Gotiniens> Alex_____, verschilt per fan
<Gotiniens> Alex_____, je pc valt uit, toen heb je gekeken naar de hitte, dat is goed, maar hij werd niet warmer dan 40 graden, dus dat is het probleem niet, nu moet je naar andere dingen kijken, geheugen bijv, of voeding
<ruliezz> en nu?
<ruliezz> andere kernel booten zegt:
<ruliezz> alert! /dev/disk/by- lang nummer does not exist dropping to a shell
<Gotiniens> heb je je harde schijfen veranderd
<ruliezz> nee
<ruliezz> toetsenbord
<ruliezz> indeling
<Alex_____> Gotiniens: geheugen is al vervangen
<Alex_____> 512 mb zat er in
<Alex_____> nu 1 gb
<Alex_____> voeding, cpu en moederboard heb ik nog niet vervangen
<Alex_____> cpu fan draait soms 2411 rpm
<OerHeks> klinkt normaal
<OerHeks> dan zit de fout toch in je mobo/cpu of voeding
<trijntje> ruliezz, hoe lang geleden had je voor het laatst gereboot?
<ruliezz> vandaag
<ruliezz> vanochtend opgestart
<ruliezz> gewerkt
<ruliezz> toen gereboot
<ruliezz> en nu problemen
<ruliezz> en nu?
<ruliezz> wat kan ik doen met de live cde
<ruliezz> cd
<ruliezz> kan ik daar ook wat mee fixne
<ruliezz> om kernel panic te verhelpen
<ruliezz> this wel een goedoe dat kernel panic
<ruliezz> komt best vaak voor
<OerHeks> niet nooit :(
<OerHeks> *Hier
<ruliezz> nou bij mij wel :)
<ruliezz> dan ging ik altijd opneiuwe installeren
<ruliezz> maar
<ruliezz> ik heb nu echt een filesystem met in houd
<ruliezz> dan kijk je wel uit
<ruliezz> maar wat moet ik nu doen dan
<ruliezz> met live cd?
<ruliezz> hallo
<ruliezz> ik wil graag verder
<OerHeks> kernel panic, not syncing vps unable, lijkt op een foutje in grub2 ?
<ruliezz> wat kan ik doen?
<ruliezz> ik weet het niet
<OerHeks> geen idee of het grub is
<ruliezz> ik ben echt een leek op dat gebied
<ruliezz> linux ben ik nog maar een beginner
<OerHeks> dan zou deze howto moeten werken, grub herstellen > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2#HerstelGrub2meteenLiveCD
<ruliezz> ok
<ruliezz> gedaan
<ruliezz> ff kijken
<ruliezz> of hij door start
<ruliezz> werkt niet
<ruliezz> problemen
<ruliezz> dit kost mega veel tijd
<ruliezz> ik moet echt verder
<ruliezz> is er niet een ander truk
<ruliezz> om het te fixen
<trijntje> ruliezz, kan je de output van /etc/fstab hier plakken? http://paste.ubuntu.com
<linze> iemand goed in ssh op de cl
<ruliezz> met live cd?
<linze> nee
<linze> installed
<ruliezz> met live cd?
<trijntje> ruliezz, emm, zit je nu op de live cd?
<ruliezz> nee, ik zit hier op een ubuntu latop te chaten met jullie
<linze> met putty lukt ie goed maar op de command line "cant connect"
<ruliezz> en live cd
<ruliezz> star tik nu op
<ruliezz> start ik nu op *
<ruliezz> ik ben er weer
<ruliezz>  in
<ruliezz> op live cd
<ruliezz> nu output van /fstab ?
<ruliezz> trijntje je mag wel even bellen
<OerHeks> wat wil je weten, linze ? er is een howto >https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/ConnectingTo
<trijntje> ruliezz, je moe nu even de root partitie van ubuntu aankoppelen
<ruliezz> waar aan?
<ruliezz> hoe
<ruliezz> ik zie wel in ubuntu live cd mijn hd
<ruliezz> die kan ik ook benaderen
<ruliezz> hoe mount ik die dan?
<linze> OerHeks: keb er al een aantal gehad
<trijntje> ruliezz, als je de bestander er op kan zien is de gemount
<linze> ik begrijp gewoon niet dat het nie werkt op de cl
<trijntje> en dan naar de map etc gaan, en daarin het bestand fstab openen
<ruliezz> ok
<OerHeks> heb je poort 22 wel geopend in je router linze ?
<ruliezz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548237
<OerHeks> of wil je ssh in intern netwerk ?
<linze> Ik wil als voorproefje ,connecten naar m`n server
<ruliezz> trijntje, zie je ?
<trijntje> ja, welke versie van ubuntu heb je?
<linze> Met de -L
<OerHeks> ssh <username>@<computer name or IP address>
<ruliezz> ubuntu 10.10 64bit
<OerHeks> wat bedoel je met -L ?
<trijntje> ruliezz, kan je ook de uitvoer van sudo blkid daar pasten?
<linze> OerHeks: die is geen probleem,maar "port local forward" wel
<OerHeks> waarom een speciale poort ?
<linze> tja port 22 ligt nogal onder vuur
<linze> redelijker wijs
<OerHeks> leuk dat je die info nu pas geeft.
<linze> sorry
<OerHeks> heb je nogmeer speciale dingen ?
<ruliezz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548238
<linze> is ook best moeilijk om je config ,in een paar zinnen te spuien
<linze> ;-)
<linze> was het wel zo`n beetje
<OerHeks> je wilt dus naar je server connecten, op een andere poort dan 22, welke ?
<linze> Ik heb die port al veranderd op de srver
<linze> en is ok
<trijntje> ruliezz, kan je het bestand fstab opslaan als fstab.backup, en dan de originele weer openen?
<ruliezz> zal ff doen
<linze> ssh -p 1234 linze@server.nl  -L 8080:127.0.0.1:80
<linze> wat is hier mis mee
<linze> Ik kan ook dan in theorie
<linze> ssh -p 1234 linze@server.nl  -L 2025:127.0.0.1:25
<OerHeks> die -p, is om de poort aan te geven op de remote host
<OerHeks> man ssh
<linze> met putty is dit geen probleem
<linze> met
<ruliezz> lastig
<linze> ssh -p 1234 linze@server.nl
<ruliezz> wil niet
<ruliezz> wacht f
<ruliezz> f
<linze> krijg ik gewoon de cl
<trijntje> ruliezz, alt+f2, gksu gedit, en dan daarmee openen
<linze> wachtwoord en dat is dat
<OerHeks> dan lijkt de inlog gelukt ?
<OerHeks> ls
<linze> ja
<ruliezz> ja gedaan
<ruliezz> en nu?
<trijntje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548239/
<trijntje> bestand leegmaken en de tekst uit de bovenstaande link er in plakken
<ruliezz> ok
<ruliezz> en opslaan?
<trijntje> ja
<linze> misschien maar bij putty blijven
<linze> maar ja ,soms ...
<linze> ;-0
<trijntje> ruliezz, dan rebooten en hopen dat het werkt
<ruliezz> ga nu proberen
<ruliezz> grub loader
<ruliezz> kernel panic
<ruliezz> werkt niet
<trijntje> heb je nu een prompt?
<ruliezz> nee, kernel panic
<trijntje> verdorie :(
<ruliezz> nou zeg dat wel
<trijntje> en dit gebeurt heel vaak?
<ruliezz> nee dit is de eerste keer bij deze pc ;)
<ruliezz> sprak over het algemeen :D
<ruliezz> zet de backup wel ff terug
<ruliezz> dan moeten we kijken naar andere oplossing
<ruliezz> hoezo doet windows of mac dit nooit?
<ruliezz> kernel panic
<ruliezz> hebben die een andere manier van booten?
<trijntje> daar heet het blauw scherm geloof ik
<ruliezz> maar anyway is er nog een oplossing
<ruliezz> haha
<ruliezz> maar ik begrijp hier een beetje uit, dat het echt stuk is?
<ruliezz> niet meer te fixen?
<trijntje> het moet te fixen zijn, maar ik weet niet zo goed hoe
<ruliezz> uhm
<ruliezz> ok
<trijntje> je kan iig met de live cd alle data die er nog op staat eraf halen
<ruliezz> trijntje
<ruliezz> kun je iets met dit:
<ruliezz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548247
<trijntje> ruliezz, lijkt er op dat het de schuld van windows is..
<trijntje> http://www.linuxmintusers.be/forum/index.php?topic=719.15;wap2
<ruliezz> die er niet opstaat
<OerHeks> die /dev/sdb is ntfs, 2e hdd ?
<ruliezz> jah
<trijntje> hoe kan er nou wat over blijven op die schijf als je alles overschrijft?
<trijntje> ruliezz, doet i het weer als je nu reboot? Nadat je grub opnieuw hebt geinstalleerd?
<ruliezz> wat bedoel je
<ruliezz> nee
<ruliezz> maar ben er een beetje klaar mee
<ruliezz> elke keer gekleir
<ruliezz> zet wel ff windows er weer op
<ruliezz> kan zo neit werken
<ruliezz> heb het geprobeert maar
<ruliezz> kernel panic kost gewoon veel tijd
<trijntje> hm ja, ik weet ook niet wat het kan zijn
<ruliezz> ubuntu is mooi systeem
<trijntje> vind ik ook, ik heb nooit kernel panics, maar als je net pech hebt met je hardware..
<ruliezz> ja
<ruliezz> maar goed
<ruliezz> windows 7 is ook een mooi systeem
<trijntje> ruliezz, ja, het lijkt er op dat dat flexnet een soort rootkit van Adobe is, DRM voor photoshop..
<ruliezz> waar heb je het nu over dan
<OerHeks> ah, flexnet idd
<trijntje> ruliezz, het lijkt er op dat flexnet ergens schrijf waar het niet zou mogen, waardoor grub2 in de war raakt en je niet meer kan booten
<OerHeks> zelfde probleem, geen oplossing erbij > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1620377
<ruliezz> tja
<OerHeks> ( behalve proprietary HP apps verwijderen in windows)
<trijntje> ruliezz, waarschijnlijk moet je je hele schijf wissen en dan opnieuw installeren..
<trijntje> dat is in elk geval wat amazon.com zegt bij de review van photoshop CS4
<OerHeks> het kan een trial van photoshop o.i.d. zijn ..
<trijntje> Because of the component installed in the MBR, FlexNet cannot be uninstalled and even survives reformatting of the hard disk. Adobe's cleaner utility will not get rid of it.
<OerHeks> behalve als je met een ubuntu cd formatteerd, dan is hij wel weg.
<trijntje> OerHeks, blijkbaar niet dus, want er staat nieteens meer windows op die pc
<trijntje> en het kan best dat de MBR met rust wordt gelaten als je een disk formatteert of niet?
<OerHeks> normaal word er een nieuwe mbr aangemaakt, kale schijf
<OerHeks> windows zal dat wel toelaten, vaag gedoe.
<trijntje> ik zou gewoon de hele disk vol met nullen schrijven en dan ubuntu weer installeren, dan is iig dat flexnet definitief weg
<trijntje> ruliezz, geef je het op, of wil je nog wat uitproberen? :P
<ruliezz> ik wil best wat uit proberen
<ruliezz> maar
<ruliezz> tja
<Rimo> Hallo,is er iemand bekend met grsync?
<OerHeks> grsync is een gui voor rsync :-)
<Rimo> ik zoek eigenlijk een bepaalde instelling om mijn documenten te syncen met USB stick
<Rimo> is het mogelijk als ik een file verwijder vanaf mijn laptop dat hij met syncen deze file ook van mijn usb verwijderd?
<Rimo> dat kan ik namelijk nergens terug vinden en standaard doet hij dat niet heb ik al geprobeerd
<OerHeks> ja, met incremental backup, kunnen verwijderingen na de 1e backup, doorgevoerd worden.
<trijntje> ruliezz, je moet dan wel een backup maken van alle data op je pc, want de hele schijf wordt gewist (en dat duurt ff)
<OerHeks> de file blijft wel bestaan, in de 1e backup, maar in de 2e is hij wel weg.
<Rimo> uhm dat zie ik dus niet bij de instellingen van grsync
<Rimo> het gaat mij eigenlijk niet echt om backuppen ,maar meer om dezelfde bestanden op de laptop en op de usb te hebben staan
<OerHeks> Rima 1e tab: verwijderen op doel. dus als je op je pc een file wist, backupt, dan wist grsync de file op je doel ( je usb)
<Rimo> dan ga ik dat eens proberen met een test file uiteraard,wil niet alles kwijtraken ;-)
<OerHeks> gewoon groen kruisje drukken, nieuwe sessie
<Rimo> uhm gaat niet lekker denk ik
<Rimo> maak nu een nieuwe file aan op de laptop en doe een sync,maar dan is later die nieuwe file weg
<Rimo> hij moet gewoon beide kanten op syncen eigenlijk
<Rimo> dat deed ik voorheen met alwaysync op windows7
<OerHeks> als je de andere kant op wil, zul je source en target moeten omdraaien, lijkt me.
<yellabs> hallo daar
<OerHeks> :-)
<Rimo> ik ga weleens even testen
<yellabs> wat is eigenlijk de naam van de ubuntu letter type?
<Rimo> thanks anyway ;-0
<yellabs> het heet niet gewoon Ubuntu letter ?
<OerHeks> dat nieuwe ubuntu font ?
<yellabs> oh
<yellabs> ik denk dat ik het al zie, moet nog geinstalleerd worden
<yellabs> ik dacht dat het er standaard in zou zitten
<Rimo> is er een nieuw font dan?
<OerHeks> zit hier in 10.10 standaard, denk ik. in abiword heet het gewoon ubuntu
<yellabs> http://design.canonical.com/2010/07/the-ubuntu-font/
<OerHeks> in openoffice ook :P
<Rimo> ik gebruik 10.10 vind het font wel aardig of hij nu nieuw is of niet ;-)
<yellabs> hmm,
<yellabs> kan beter openfont pakken denk ik
<OerHeks> ubuntu font word geloof ik ook in de manual gebruikt.
<OerHeks> http://ubuntu-manual.org/download/10.04/nl/screen >> http://ubuntu-manual.org/download/10.04/nl/print
<trijntje> yellabs, rechtermuisknop op bureaublad, achtergrond wijzigen -> Lettertypen
<trijntje> OerHeks, goede reclame ;)
<yellabs> yes
<yellabs> ik heb nu gekozen voor liberation font ( free font , GPL ) voor een design
<ruliezz> trijntje
<trijntje> ja?
<ruliezz> ik heb nog even wat  gedoe gehad met de auto
<ruliezz> vandaar dat ik ff niet reageerde
<ruliezz> sorry
<ruliezz> maar backup
<ruliezz> maar uh
<ruliezz> ik heb mijn home dircotroy beveiligd
<ruliezz> kan ik die uncrepten ofzo
<trijntje> ruliezz, heb je de sleutel ergens? Als het goed is krijg je een schermpje als je voor het eerst opstart
<ruliezz> ok
<ruliezz> ook als hij gemount is
<ruliezz> trijntje
<ruliezz> als ik mijn hardeschijf nou eens controlleer op fouten
<ruliezz> zou dat kunnen helpen
<ruliezz> miss is dat wel
<trijntje> ruliezz, dat kan je altijd proberen j
<trijntje> a
<ruliezz> maar weet je niet zeker
<ruliezz> hoe krijg je dat inlog scherm?
<trijntje> welk inlog scherm?
<ruliezz> van die home file
<ruliezz> even een vraag tussen door, als je ubuntu server hebt en je installeert gnome is het dan geen server meer? of is elke desktop ook een server?
<trijntje> ruliezz, je kan de disk op fouten scannen met sudo fsck /dev/sda
<ruliezz> maar hij is busy
<Gotiniens> trijntje, wel partitie nummer opgeven :P
<ruliezz> ow
<trijntje> ruliezz, je moet eerst de partities ontkoppelen, anders werkt het niet
<ruliezz> ok gedaan
<ruliezz> schone bestanden
<ruliezz> waarschijnlijk al schoon
<ruliezz> chat maar door
<ruliezz> ik breng ff de auto naar de garage
<ruliezz> ik ben zo weer terug
<trijntje> is goed, tot zo
<ruliezz> ok
<Gotiniens> is hij nog steeds bezig met die kernel panic?
<trijntje> ja, blijkbaar wil grub2 niet  goed installeren omdat DRM rotzooi van Adobe op zn MBR heeft geschreven
<trijntje> Gotiniens, want die panic was dus dat de kernel de disk niet kon vinden
<Gotiniens> klopt
<Gotiniens> dat zijn de meeste panics's die je in de praktijk tegenkomt
<Gotiniens> er zijn er wel meer, maar die kom je een stuk minder tegen
<trijntje> en in zijn fstab stond /dev/sda1 ipv een UUID, dat is nu wel aangepast
<Gotiniens> stond in grub wel een UUID dan?
<Gotiniens> en de goede?
<trijntje> maar grub-install geeft dus de fout dat er ruimte in gebruik is door flexnet, waardoor update/install niet lukt
<Gotiniens> ah tof, hij kan dat gewoon detecteren
<trijntje> ja, maar misschien moet ik ook even kijken waar grub denkt dat de disk woont, daar had ik nog niet aan gedacht
<trijntje> Gotiniens, waar zit dat voor grub2? Ik kan het niet vinden
<Gotiniens> moet ik ook even kijken hoor
<pjotter> Hallo allemaal. Een vraagje: Als je in Nautilus de weergave op lijstweergave zet. Hoe kan ik dan met de muis een nieuw bestand toevoegen? Ik probeer in het beeld, rechtermuis->nieuw.. maar waar je ook klikt, je klikt altijd op een bestand of map.
<Gotiniens> pjotter, onder bestand zit dan de optie om nieuwe bestanden/mappen aan te maken
<OerHeks> pjotter, dan boven de lijst op de map klikken, rechter muis, in map plakken
<pjotter> ok
<Gotiniens> wel een bugje dit...
<Gotiniens> hoe doet windows dit?
<trijntje> shift + ctrl + n
<OerHeks> boven de lijst zie je [pjotter] > [Documenten] > (mapnaam)
<pjotter> dus je kan niet in 'het wit' klikken en dan rechtermuis->nieuw etc.. zoals dat wel kan in pictogramweergave
<Gotiniens> pjotter, nee want er is geen "wit" bij de lijst weergave
<OerHeks> inderdaad, in pictogram weergave heb je wel lege ruimte.
<pjotter> nee precies
<Gotiniens> pjotter, jij gebruikte nog recent windows, hoe zit dit in windows?
<pjotter> dat is inderdaad het probleem met lijstweergave. Ik kom van windows en daar kon dat altijd wel
<pjotter> ik zal eens even kijken :)
<pjotter> Als je in windows ergens in het wit klikt (maakt niet uit waar, als je maar niet op de bestandsnaam zelf klikt)  kan het wel.
<pjotter> Ubuntu ziet de hele regel als 'het bestand'.. dus waar je ook klikt, Ubuntu vind dat je dan toch op het bestand hebt geklikt (wat op zich wel logischer is)
<Gotiniens> mjah
<Gotiniens> dit is dus puur een design keuze
<ruliezz> trijntje
<ruliezz> ben ik weer ;)
<Gotiniens> in linux is het makkelijker want de hele regel staat voor het bestand, dus je hoeft minder precies te klikken
<pjotter> nah ja goed... het zijn zo van die dingentjes waar je soms tegenaan loopt...
<ruliezz> klonk niet best die auto zeiden ze ;)
<ruliezz> haha vertel mij wat
<ruliezz> kom niet voor niks ;)
<Gotiniens> in windows is het makkelijker want je kan nu makkelijker een map toevoegen
<ruliezz> maar even weer terug naar de folder
<Gotiniens> ik denk toch dat de linux manier over het algemeen meer voordeel bied
<ruliezz> hoe doe je encreptie er af
<Gotiniens> zo vaak maak je ook alweer geen map aan
<ruliezz> als hij opde live cd gemount is
<trijntje> ruliezz, geen fouten op /dev/sda1?
<ruliezz> nee
<ruliezz> schoon zegt ie
<pjotter> Gotiniens: Ik gebruik nu windows en ubuntu langs en door elkaar... vandaar ook dat gedoe met thunderbird over wine ;)
<trijntje> Gotiniens, kan het zijn dat grub zelf uitvogelt op welke partitie / moet zitten bij de installatie? Ik kan het in geen enkel bestand vinden
<Gotiniens> euhm
<Gotiniens> ff kijken
<trijntje> pjotter, heb jij ervaring met grub2 problemen door FlexNet?
<ruliezz> flexnet?
<Gotiniens> trijntje, ik denk wel dat dat automagisch gebeurt ja
<ruliezz> wat is dat eigenlijk dan
<ruliezz> had je vanmiddag ook al over
<trijntje> ruliezz, dat is iets van Adobe, dat stiekem dingen op je MBR installeert. Daardoor raakt grub2 (mogelijk) in de war en wil ubuntu niet meer starten
<Gotiniens> trijntje, UUID wordt door grub-install automatisch ingestelt inderdaad
<pjotter> trijntje: Nee, helaas. Van grub blijf ik voorlopig maar even af.
<Gotiniens> trijntje, pjotter is niet pjotr van het forum
<pjotter> ik heb wel grub2... tenminste dat zit toch in 10.04?
<pjotter> ah..
<ruliezz> ah ik heb photoshop in wine draaien
<pjotter> ik ook :)
<pjotter> welke versie?
<ruliezz> cs4 :)
<trijntje> ai, foutje, verkeerde pjotter dus
<pjotter> ow wow.. dus dat werkt ook.
<ruliezz> absoluut
<pjotter> ik heb zelf versie 6 nog
<ruliezz> maar dan wel met behulp van playonlinux
<trijntje> ruliezz, nee, dat kan het niet zijn, photoshop in wine kan niet bij jouw fysieke harddisk
<ruliezz> ok
<Gotiniens> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/ucgi/~cjwatson/blosxom/debian/2010-08-28-windows-applications-making-grub2-unbootable.html
<ruliezz> maar
<Gotiniens> hier staat een uitleg + fix
<Gotiniens> maar de fix is wel behoorlijk gevaarlijk
<ruliezz> hoe haal ik die encrypted van mijn home file af in de live cd
<ruliezz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<ruliezz> dit?
<trijntje> ruliezz, ja, punt 6
<ruliezz> ik ga het proberen
<ruliezz> is er geen makkelijker weg?
<ruliezz> dit is zo lastig...
<trijntje> niet echt, tenzij je een backup van de sleutel hebt gemaakt toen je voor het eerst inlogde
<OerHeks> zeer veilig, encrypted home.
<trijntje> ja, met encryptie ruil je wat gemak voor veiligheid
<trijntje> zo lang alles werkt merk je er zelfs helemaal niets van, dat is echt cool van ubuntu
<OerHeks> die encrypted mounten is ook niet zoveel werk.
<OerHeks> de manual klopt, dat scheelt.
<trijntje> ruliezz, zeg maar gewoon als je ergens vastloopt
<ruliezz> ik loop vast in
<ruliezz> als hij vraagt om encryptoion key
<ruliezz> mounted eCryptfs
<ruliezz> zegt ie nu
<Gotiniens> dan zou het gelukt moeten zijn
<ruliezz> maar kan het nog steeds niet bekijken
<ruliezz> ow acht eens
<trijntje> ruliezz, welk commando?
<ruliezz> al mijn bestadnen zijn nog encrypted
<ruliezz> zo te zien
<ruliezz> wacht ik probeer opnieuwe
<trijntje> ruliezz, bij welke stap ben je nu?
<ruliezz> werkt van geen meter
<ruliezz> ik doe
<ruliezz> sudo ecryptfs-add-passphrase --fnek
<ruliezz> volg allemaal netjes
<ruliezz> dan
<ruliezz> sudo mount -t ecryptfs sdtm ldm
<ruliezz> met natuurlijk de locatie en mount punt
<ruliezz> dus ik vervang:
<ruliezz> sdtm en ldm
<ruliezz> met de juiste inhoud
<trijntje> ruliezz, plak aub de exacte commando's die je gebruikt
<ruliezz> dit is uit het voorbeeld, maar dan met mij inhoud natuurlijk :)
<ruliezz> sudo mount -t ecryptfs /media/4fa4e92e-3532-48fd-a83d-6ea340a669b6/.ecryptfs/bob/.Private /home/bob
<ruliezz> dan stelt hij een aantal vragen
<ruliezz> dat doe ik allema
<ruliezz> geef de key op
<ruliezz> ring? ofzo
<ruliezz> dan zegt ie dat is gelukt
<ruliezz> maar nog steeds engcryptei
<trijntje> wat zie je als je ls /home/bob doet?
<ruliezz> allemaal encriptyfs
<ruliezz> etc
<trijntje> als er bestanden in die map staan zou het gelukt moeten zijn
<ruliezz> nou denk het niet
<ruliezz> encryptfs_fniek_encrypted.codereeks
<trijntje> codereeks?
<ruliezz> nou ecryptfs data
<ruliezz> nou weet
<ruliezz> laten we toch nog ff die kenel panic fixen
<ruliezz> dit kost ook veel tijd
<ruliezz> en moeite
<trijntje> wat is het bestand codereeks?
<ruliezz> dat is allemaal letters en cijfers en weet ik veel
<ruliezz> hoofdletters, kleine letters, cijfers
<ruliezz> etc
<trijntje> nouja, ik heb dit nog nooit gedaan, dus ik weet niet precies wat er fout gaat. Maar dan is het niet zo raar dat het wat tijd kost
<ruliezz> ok
<ruliezz> kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<ubuntugsm> hoi
<ubuntugsm> ik heb een vraagje kan ik men ubuntu overnemen via gsm
<ubuntugsm> ik zag iemand via buethooth een apple laptop overnemen
<ubuntugsm> kan ik ubuntu overnemen via bluetooth met men gsm
<ruliezz> ubuntugsm ja dat kan
<ubuntugsm> is het goed doenbaar ?
<ruliezz> met vnc
<ruliezz> realvnc
<ubuntugsm> en dat kan via bluetooth
<ruliezz> moet je wel je poort in de router open zetten
<ruliezz> maar waarom zou je dat willen?
<ubuntugsm> zie ik geef regelmatig voorstellingen met een beamer
<ruliezz> right
<ruliezz> en dan
<ubuntugsm> en dan is het handig om gewoon met men gsm de pc over te nemen
<ubuntugsm> in de plaats achter de pc gaan zitten
<ruliezz> ah
<ubuntugsm> en ik heb een vriend die apple laptop heeft het ook zien doen
<ruliezz> kan dus wel
<ubuntugsm> en het lijkt me wel handig
<ruliezz> ok
<ruliezz> moet je even uitzoeken
<ruliezz> met vnc
<ubuntugsm> maar watr heeft een router te maken met een bluetooth verbinding
<ruliezz> nee ik dacht van buitneaf ;)
<ruliezz> buiten af *
<ubuntugsm> ah nee
<ubuntugsm> maar heb al gegoogelt
<ubuntugsm> en vond niets nuttig
<ubuntugsm> maar zal straks nog is vragen
<ubuntugsm> mischien dat er dan iemand is die mischien ervaring mee heeft
<ruliezz> trijntje
<ruliezz> bij mij staat de grub loader
<ruliezz> dit in
<ruliezz> set root=' (hd0,msdos1)'
<ruliezz> ga ff kijken in deze notebook wat die heeft
<ruliezz> reboot systeem
<ruliezz> kom zo terug
<jawuu> Goedeavond!
<jawuu> Een kort vraagje: ik heb een UBuntu samba server waarop wat muziek staat. Probleem is dat als ik sommige bestanden kopieer/verplaats/open (via smb) ik een I/O error krijg. Ik heb al FSCK gedraait, zonder errors.
<jawuu> Ik kan nog een tooltje draaien van de fabrikant, maar misschien hebben jullie een beter idee
<jawuu> als ik op de server cp of mv dan krijg ik de zelfde error .
<trijntje> pech voor ubuntugsm, er is een programma speciaal om presentaties te geven mbv je mobiele telefoon
<trijntje> jawuu, schijf vol?
<jawuu> nee dat zeker niet. De schijf waar de bestanden op staan heeft 600gig vrij. De schijf waar het heen moet 200gig
<jawuu> maar waar ik me nu meer zorgen om maak is dat de audio bestanden niet eens zijn af te spelen.
<RawChid> Misschien staan de rechten niet goed. Dat je geen permissie hebt om te schrijven?
<jawuu> Ik werk onder root
<jawuu> zou dus geen probleem meoten zijn
<jawuu> ik zal alles eens op 777 zetten
<RawChid> Als root moet dat inderdaad wel goed komen
<Dvorak> 'Avond allemaal
<jawuu> Hey
<jawuu> damm ik vrees echt dat mijn harde schijf kuren heeft
<RawChid> Kun je ook niet van je HD naar een map op je PC kopieeren?
<RawChid> (dan heb je problemen met lezen)
<jawuu> Kopieren naar /root geeft ook een error: cp: reading `lied1.wav': Input/output error
<jawuu> dat het een lees probleem is staat ook in de error :X
<jawuu> overigens kopieert hij het bestand wel
<sultan-rotjeknor> dmesg | tail
<RawChid> Wat sultan-rotjeknor zegt
<ruliezz> zo ik heb ubuntu maar opnieuw geinstalleerd
<trijntje> ruliezz, ik denk niet dat dat helpt, als het probleem in je MBR zit
<ruliezz> trijntje, ubuntu werkt weer :0
<ruliezz> :)
<trijntje> ok, met of zonder encryptie? :P
<ruliezz> nu zonder
<ruliezz> eigenlijk onzin als de computer helemaal voor je zelf is ;)
<Gotiniens> je encrypt je bestanden ook niet voor je mede gebruikers
 * trijntje is eten
<Gotiniens> maar voor mensen die je pc stelen ofzo
<trijntje> (maar encryptie is voor als je computer uit staat, dus andere gebruikers maken niet uit)
<ruliezz> ok
<ruliezz> maar mijn pc wordt nooit gejat ;)
<ruliezz> want stelen is verboden in nl, dus dan doet niemand dat :)
<ruliezz> haha
<ruliezz> trijntje, eetsmakelijk ;)
<ruliezz> ik ben mijn frikandeal speciaal aan het eten :D
<Gotiniens> een frinkandeal, een goedkope frikandel?
<ruliezz> bestaan die dan
<ruliezz> he?
<Gotiniens> ?
<Gotiniens> jij typt het
<ruliezz> uh nee hoor
<ruliezz> hoezo
<Gotiniens> <ruliezz> ik ben mijn frikandeal
<ruliezz> ja, daar zeg ik toch geen goedkope :)
<Gotiniens> nee dat maak ik er toch van
<Gotiniens> <Gotiniens> een frinkandeal, een goedkope frikandel?
<Gotiniens> zie de komma
<ruliezz> ik weet niet, begrijp je niet
<ruliezz> nee was gewoon normale prijs ;)
<OerHeks> bij de frikandealer ?
<ruliezz> ja, bij snackbar timmer ;)
<OrangeUbuntu> een ontopic vraag
<ruliezz> vertel
<OrangeUbuntu> ik wil volume mounten, een nfs volume
<OrangeUbuntu> ik heb een map gemaakt in /mnt
<ruliezz> ok
<OrangeUbuntu> en met het volgende commando wil ik mounten
<OrangeUbuntu> sudo mount nfs [ip]:/sys /mnt/server
<OrangeUbuntu> maar ik krijg geen error, maar ene heel ander verhaal
<OrangeUbuntu> over het commando mount
<ruliezz> heb je wel nfs client geinstalleerd?
<OrangeUbuntu> op het volume wel
<Gotiniens> je gebruikt niet de goede syntax
<OrangeUbuntu> andere pc is die wel gemount
<OrangeUbuntu> openSUSE
<Gotiniens> het is -t nfs
<ruliezz> dit is ubuntu he :)
<misnix> debian
<OrangeUbuntu> sudo mount -t nfs [ip]:/c/backup /mnt/netgear/
<OrangeUbuntu> doet het zelfde
<Gotiniens> OrangeUbuntu, dan moet je even goed lezen
<Gotiniens> de eerste regel die hij geeft na het commando is een foutmelding
<Gotiniens> daarna geeft hij hoe het mount commando werkt
<OrangeUbuntu> mount: onjuiste bestandssysteemsoort, ongeldige optie, ontbrekende codepagina,
<OrangeUbuntu>        ontbrekend hulpprogramma, slecht superblok op 192.168.151.109:/c/backup, of een andere fout
<OrangeUbuntu>        (voor sommige bestandssystemen (bijvoorbeeld nfs of cifs) kan
<OrangeUbuntu>        een /sbin/mount.<type> hulpprogramma nodig zijn)
<OrangeUbuntu>        Soms staat er nuttige informatie in het systeemlog --
<OerHeks> ik denk die : ?
<Gotiniens> OrangeUbuntu, ik dank dat je client geen nfs kent
<ruliezz> idd
<ruliezz> heb je wel de nfs client geinstalleerd?
<Gotiniens> in ubuntu heet de package die je moet install nfs-common
<OrangeUbuntu> :$
<OrangeUbuntu> it works
<OrangeUbuntu> danku
<ruliezz> was het de cleint?
<ruliezz> nfs-common
<ruliezz> op ons werk werken wij ook met nfs en dan is het vaak dat dat je over het hoofd had gezein, als het dan niet werkt! :)
<OrangeUbuntu> dat was het inderdaad
<ruliezz> dacht ik al
<OrangeUbuntu> bedankt!
<renommee> hallo
<hansw> hallo
<trijntje> hallo
<OerHeks> hallo
<OrangeUbuntu> hallo
<Gotiniens> hallo
<OerHeks> ^-^
<linze> hoi
<Bas2_> goedenavond
<Bas2_> ik heb net een linux distributie geinstalleerd maar mijn geluid is heel zacht zelfs op de hoogste stand
<trijntje> Bas2_, wat heb je precies geinstalleerd?
<Bas2_> fedora 14 x64
<Bas2_> gnome desktop vanaf de live usb
<Bas2_> ik weet dat mijn vraag misschien niet hier helemaal toepasselijk is aangezien ik geen ubuntu draai maar volgens mij gebruikt ubuntu ook alsamixer
<OerHeks> Fedora is leuk, maar een totaal andere linux distributie, gebruikt .rpm i.p.v. .deb :-)
<OerHeks> ja ubuntu gebruikt ook alsa
<Bas2_> maar dit heeft niets te maken met packages volgens mij
<OerHeks> er is een nl irc #Fedora-nl
<Bas2_> ok dan ga ik daar is kijken
<OerHeks> of als je engels beheerst, de main channel natuurlijk :-)
<OerHeks> in ubuntu had ik ook beroerd geluid in Rhytmebox, dat heb ik opgelost met een equaliser .deb package, maar dat zal bij fedora anders gaan
<Bas2_> ik heb het bij alles
<OerHeks> ja system-wide
<Bas2_> idd
<Bas2_> ik heb trouwens het probleem gevonden
<Bas2_> de master volume stond niet op vol vermogen
<trijntje> mooi zo, das vaak het probleem
<trijntje> niet in ubuntu hoor, ubuntu gebruikers hebben nooit problemen ;)
<trijntje> come join the dark side :D
<Bas2_> uch *fanboy/
<Bas2_> nah ik heb ubuntu gebruikt tot 10.04
<Bas2_> once you go fedora you'll never go back
<Bas2_> haha nee maar fedora is mijn favoriete distributie maar ik mis soms ubuntu toch wel
<Bas2_> de eenvoud
<trijntje> waarom ben je van ubuntu afgestapt, als ik vragen mag
<Bas2_> geluid was 1/6 keer uit
<Bas2_> tevens was het dan onmogelijk om de pc af te sluiten want ongeacht wat je doet het systeem logt uit
<Bas2_> restart->log out
<Bas2_> shut down->log out
<Bas2_> en apt-get is veel onoverzichtelijker dan yum
<trijntje> dat klinkt aardig irritant ja
<OerHeks> yumex
<Bas2_> en fedora heeft meer up-to-date packages
<Bas2_> afgezien van grub
<trijntje> ah, the bleeding edge ;)
<OerHeks> welke kernel draai je nu ?
<OerHeks> 2.6.35-24
<Bas2_> 2.6.35.10-74.fc14.x86_64
<Bas2_> scheelt niet veel maar toch
<Bas2_> als je de keuze hebt
<OerHeks> ik heb FC14 in Vbox4 draaien.
<OerHeks> met nog wat andere testjes :-)
<Bas2_> maar fc14 heeft je nog niet omgekregen?
<OerHeks> nope, ik vind ubuntu intressanter, 64 bit
<Bas2_> fedora is ook 64 bit he
<OerHeks> ja natuurlijk, ik wou aangeven dat ik ook 64 bit draai
<Bas2_> oh ok dan begreep ik je verkeerd
<Bas2_> heet openoffice presentation nu openoffice impress?
<OerHeks> ooffice -impress idd
<Bas2_> ok
#ubuntu-nl 2010-12-29
<rene_> hallo
<rene_> ik heb een vraag mbt mono 2.8 en ubuntu
<rene_> kan iemand helpen?
<trijntje> wat is de vraag?
<trijntje> rene_, ^
<rene_> hoi
<rene_> k ben c# developer
<rene_> k wil wat meer met mono aan de slag
<rene_> k werk met virtualbox
<rene_> ik heb wat scripts gevonden op internet om mono te installeren
<rene_> maar is dat de enige manier?
<rene_> zijn er distributies met .MONO 2.8.1 erop?
<rene_> apache, mod_mono geinstalleerd
<rene_> k werk nu om te testen met xubuntu
<rene_> k ben redelijk linux noob
<rene_> ubuntu server kwam ik niet uit
<rene_> nog
<trijntje> hmm, ik heb geen idee eerlijk gezegd
<rene_> zijn er toevallig virtualbox images pre installed met mono 2..8.1. mod_mono apache?
<rene_> het is heel verhaal ;-)
<rene_> k heb zoveel vragen op dit moment
<rene_> opzich gaat het installeren wel lukken denk ik
<trijntje> maar je draait nu xubuntu in virtual box?
<rene_> jeps
<rene_> leuk pakketje, maar een heleboel heb ik niet nodig
<rene_> dus in mijn volgende stap als k linux wat snap doe k het nogmaals in ubuntu server
<trijntje> het lijkt er op dat 2.6.7 de hoogste versie is die als pakket voor ubuntu beschikbaar is
<rene_> standaard he
<rene_> je moet zelf bouwen geloof k, daar is een scrtipt van op github
<trijntje> ja klopt, anders zul je het zelf moeten compilen denk ik
<trijntje> http://www.go-mono.com/mono-downloads/download.html
<trijntje> Virtual PC heeft OpenSuse met mono 2.8.1
<rene_> Ja k las erover ook
<rene_> is opensuse dan geschikter ofzo?
<rene_> dat bouwen vind k opzich niet zo erg
<rene_> opensuse is van novell geloof ik dus dat is 1 pot nat met mon
<rene_> o
<trijntje> als je het zelf gaat bouwen maakt de onderliggende distro waarschijnlijk niet zoveel uit
<rene_> nee toch
<trijntje> ja precies, dus misschien helpt dat nog een beetje
<rene_> nog een vraagje
<rene_> stel ik heb die setup voorelkaar
<rene_> hoe krijg k die op productie
<rene_> kan je virtualbox images live zetten?
<rene_> weet jij dat?
<rene_> hoeft niet virtualbox te zijn
<rene_> maar k wil eigenlijk voorkomen dat ik de hele riedel straks nog een keer moet doen
<rene_> met virtual hosting zijn daar mogelijkheden in?
<trijntje> wat bedoel je precies?
<rene_> k heb straks een webserver ergens
<rene_> k denk virtueel
<rene_> dan krijg je toch een virtual machine tot je beschikking
<trijntje> dat zou ik niet weten, ik denk dat je dat bij de hoster moet vragen
<rene_> ja ok
<rene_> wel geinig hoor dat xubuntu
<rene_> heeft me goed opweg geholpen met alles
<rene_> k snap alleen nog weinig van terminal textfiles editen
<rene_> als k dat wat kan ga k mss over op server editie
<rene_> wat heb jij eigenlijk met ubuntu dat je hier zit?
<trijntje> ik gebruik het al een tijdje, met veel plezier
<rene_> gewoon ubuntu?
<trijntje> dus hang ik hier rond om mensen met vragen te helpen
<trijntje> ja, met gnome
<rene_> leuk
<rene_> speel je toevallig urban terror op linux?
<rene_> :-)
<trijntje> nee, wel nexuiz ;)
<rene_> wa!? " :-)
<rene_> ff kijken
<rene_> ooh
<rene_> :D
<rene_> die kon k niet
<rene_> urban terror is q3 engine
<rene_> en geen toekomst
<rene_> k ga em ook wel ff testen :-)
<rene_> nou k ga nog even verder
<rene_> k heb nog een redelijke waslijst te doen
<trijntje> ok, succes er mee!
<rene_> jaja :SD
<rene_> :D
<rene_> ciao
<trijntje> doei
<RawChid> Hey, ik heb een externe HD, en die gemount via fstab
<RawChid> Echter gaat dat ding vaak op nonactief ofzo, maar als ik dan nautilus ofzo opstart, moet ik wachten tot die HD weer gaat draaien, en dan krijg ik het scherm pas. (duurt zeker 10 seconden).
<RawChid> Volgens mij kan ik dan beter via gnome ofzo mounten of niet?
<RawChid> Of weet iemand iets anders...
<RawChid> Het punt is dat die HD begint te draaien, terwijl ik niet eens de mappen daarop bekijken, maar blijkbaar doet nautilus die mappen wel nagaan ofzo
<trijntje> je zou kunnen google met de term 'spin down'
<RawChid> Wat is spin down?
<RawChid> Als je een USB apparaat ergens instopt wordt het automagisch gemount, zoiets wil ik denk ik ook
<RawChid> Maar weet ff niet hoe, want dat gebeurt niet bij mij (misschien omdat het al in fstab staat)
<trijntje> RawChid, spin down is dat die schijf stopt met draaien, dat wil je dus voorkomen
<OrangeUbuntu> klopt
<OrangeUbuntu> kan je mogelijk ergens instellen
<trijntje> je zou kunnen proberen om het gewoon uit fstab te halen, wordt het dan niet automatisch gemount?
 * trijntje is even boodschappen doen
<OrangeUbuntu> xD
<RawChid> Ik vind die spin down eigenlijk wel prima, want zoveel gebruik ik die schijf niet.
<RawChid> Ik wil dat die schijf alleen begint te draaien wanneer ik em wil gebruiken (dan heb ik die 10 secs geduld wel)
<RawChid> Maar niet elke keer wanneer ik nautilus of een ander bestandsverkenner ding open
<RawChid> Hij gaat bijv. ook draaien wanneer ik Filezilla open
<OrangeUbuntu> dan zou je de tijd wanneer die stil gaat moeten verlengen.
<RawChid> Is er geen andere optie?
<OrangeUbuntu> nee, lijkt mij niet. Want volgens mij niet, alle ergenissen die jij hebt komen vanwege de spindowntijd
<RawChid> Nou, hij moet gewoon niet spin-up gaan doen
<RawChid> Ik ben nu aan het kijken naar gvfs, maar kom er nog niet echt uit hoe ik daaarmee handmatig een partitie mount
<OrangeUbuntu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=939888
<OrangeUbuntu> mogelijk werkt dit
<OrangeUbuntu> De schijf moet draaien (spinned up) om te gebruiken. De reden dat die spin down gaat is om energie te besparen.
<RawChid> Ja, dat snap ik allemaal wel, daarom wil ik ook dat andere (wat ik al eerder heb uitgelegd)
<OrangeUbuntu> met dat gvfs
<RawChid> Nou, ik wil gewoon voorkomen dat ie gaat draaien terwijl ik die partities NIET ga lezen
<RawChid> Je moet het zo zien, ik heb 16 uur de PC aan, en hoef maar 2 keer te lezen van die partitie. Maar ik open 20 keer nautilus achtige dingen
<RawChid> Ik wil niet de hele dag die schijf daarvoor laten spinnen
<OrangeUbuntu> aha, op die manier
<RawChid> Ik weet ook niet of het wel kan, maar dat zou ideaal zijn
<OrangeUbuntu> ja, snap ik
<OrangeUbuntu> het duurt even, maar nu snap ik je
<OrangeUbuntu> :P
<OrangeUbuntu> maar sorry, ik kan je niet verder helpen...
<OrangeUbuntu> probeer het eens op de engels ubuntu kanaal,
<OrangeUbuntu> wieweet zit daar de persoon die je moet hebben
<RawChid> Bedankt voor de moeite
<UndiFineD> RawChid: ik denk niet dat dat lukt, tenzij je je gebruikers profiel in geheugen laad
<UndiFineD> als je gebruiker dan alleen in /home is
<UndiFineD> hoeft de disk niet te spinnen
<UndiFineD> met al het mogelijk verlies van data tot gevolg
<Gotiniens> het gaat hier niet over de /home volgens mij
<Gotiniens> maar over een /media/data ofzo
<OerHeks> werkt dit niet, met hdparm ? http://www.chrisbaume.co.uk/?p=141 of http://arjanwooning.nl/tips-om-de-harddisk-spindown-te-laten-gaan-ubuntu/
<OerHeks> 2e url staan nog wat tips om andere applicaties aan te passen
<Gotiniens> die tips tellen alleen voor de schijf waar de / partitie op staat
<OerHeks> ah oke, je /media/ is een 2e hdd ?
<Gotiniens> kan
<Gotiniens> het gaat iig over een 2e hd
<OerHeks> dan word het iets als'hdparm -S 241 /dev/sdb'
<RawChid> De partities heb ik gemount in /srv/
<Gotiniens> nee want de spin down is het probleem niet
<Gotiniens> de spin up is het probleem
<RawChid> Nogmaals, ik wil die spin down tijd niet aanpassen
<RawChid> Volgens mij werkt het wel als ik de partie mount als "Plaats" zodat het onder Locaties/Places zichtbaar is, maar dat weet ik niet zeker.
<RawChid> (was ondertussen ff met iets anders begzig)
<Gotiniens> dat zou best eens kunnen helpen inderdaad
<RawChid> Weet iemand hoe dat met de hand moet?
<RawChid> Heb al gegoogled op gnome-mount en gvfs
<Gotiniens> als je hem niet via fstab mount komt hij autmatisch in de places te staan
<Gotiniens> en als je hem dan via places opent wordt hij gemount
<RawChid> Hm lol, oke
<RawChid> ff kiekn
<Gotiniens> hij wordt alleen niet automatisch geunmount
<RawChid> Dat hoeft ook niet
<RawChid> Als ie maar niet de hele tijd blijft spinnen :P
<Gotiniens> dus zodra je 1x de HD heb bereikt via de places zal je steeds de spin up krijgen
<Gotiniens> maar via places kan je hem makkelijk unmounten
<RawChid> Hm, ik ga ff testen hoe het werkt
<RawChid> Ik wil em ook weer niet unmounten :P
<Gotiniens> ok
<Gotiniens> is het belangrijk dat hij weer in /srv wordt gemount?
<RawChid> Neuh
<RawChid> Ik heb em nu automatisch laten mounten, nu ff wachten tot ie spin down doet
<benjamins> hallo ik heb een vraag
<OerHeks> :-)
<Gotiniens> ik zit vol met vragen
<benjamins> ik heb compiz met de kubus alleen heb ik nu een 8 hoek maar wil graag een vierkant
<Gotiniens> 4 bureaubladen instellen ipv 8
<benjamins> staat op 4
<OerHeks> 2 rijen 4 kolommen ?
<benjamins> 1 rij 4 kolommen
<OerHeks> welk effect heb je gebruikt om een 8 hoek te krijgen dan ?..
<benjamins> heb wel 2 monitoren maar dan moet je toch ook een vier kant krijgen
<benjamins> heb gewoon de kubus geactiveerd
<OerHeks> ik kan me geen widget indenken waardoor je een 8hoekige kubus krijgt, maak eens een screenshot ?
<benjamins> hoe kan ik die nu laten zien
<OerHeks> http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<RawChid> Gotiniens: dit werkt nu!
<benjamins> http://www.allesoverlinux.nl/Schermafdruk.png
<RawChid> Ik hebem automagisch laten mounten, en nu gaat ie pas spinnen wanneer ik dirs op die schijf aanklik
<RawChid> Nu nog een keertje kijken hoe ik em op een map kan mounten
<RawChid> Of ten misnte, een andere, maar dat komt later
<OerHeks> 2 keer 8 zelfs ..
<benjamins> het zijn 2 dezelfde
<benjamins> op scherm 2 wordt het zelfde getoond als scherm 1 als ik met de kubus speel
<OerHeks> ik snap wat je bedoeld, maar k heb dit nooit zo gezien, 2 schermen en dan 8 bladen in 1 cubus
<benjamins> met 2 schermen hoor je toch ook gewoon een vierkant te krijgen
<OerHeks> ja, als je scherm een kloon is.
<trijntje> haha, wat een constructie benjamins
<Gotiniens> zet eens op alle 4 bureaubladen een scherm
<Gotiniens> is dat de hele kubus "gevuld"
<benjamins> 2e scherm is geen kloon maar een extra scherm
<OerHeks> dat verklaard de 8 desktops
<OerHeks> je roteerd alle desktops van beide schermen
<benjamins> jep maar heb ook wel eens gehad dan had ik 1 hele grote kubus over de 2 schermen heen
<OerHeks> dus je wil 2 schermen, 2 losse kubussen ?
<benjamins> heb 2 schermen maar wil 1 kubus
<benjamins> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27QOTdaErD8 als je goed kijkt heeft die dat ook
<OerHeks> virtueel een dubbel desktop aanmaken 2 x 1440x900 > 2880x900
<OerHeks> xrandr kan dat instellen dacht ik
<benjamins> hoe doe je dat?
<OerHeks> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man1/xrandr.1.html en een voorbeeld http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-setup-dual-monitors-with-xrandr/2009/06/01
<OerHeks> zeer uitgebreide wiki over randr http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2
<benjamins> bedankt zal er naar kijken
<OerHeks> wat je wil is zeker mogenlijk :-)
<benjamins> en als het niet lukt is het ook geen ramp maar vindt dat andere iets mooier
<OerHeks> nog een python projectje van een nederlander, dvdmeer > http://projects.dvdmeer.nl/python-randr/home/nl/
<OerHeks> tot 12 schermen of zoiets
<benjamins> bedankt
<benjamins> moet nu gaan doei
<Dion_> Hoi,
<OerHeks> :-)
<Dion_> heb ubuntu geinstalleer. heb nu alleen het probleem dat ik 2x een bootloader krijg, eenmaal van linux en eenmaal van windows
<Dion_> als ik weer op windows wil werken
<Dion_> maar ik wil gewoon één bootlader waarin ik of voor windows of voor ubuntu kan kiezen.
<OerHeks> windows bootloader .. ik heb daar geen ervaring mee :(
<Dion_> ik dus ook niet
<OerHeks> Dion_, hoe heb je ubuntu geïnstalleerd ? naast windows, of binnen windows ?
<Dion_> naast windows
<OerHeks> ik dnek dat je met BCD edit moet prutsen < http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc721886%28WS.10%29.aspx
<Dion_> thanx
<trijntje> windows heeft toch helemaal geen bootloader?
<OerHeks> jawel, dat is in te stellen.
<OerHeks> vroeger in boot.ini maar die is verdwenen
<renommee> hallo
<renommee> hallo
<renommee> postfix hulp gevraagt
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> stel je vraag, misschien weet iemand het antwoord.
<renommee> na instal krijg ik een blauw scherm in de cli
<wdh> en vraagt ie nog iets in dat blauwe scherm?
<wdh> dat is namelijk meestal het geval :)
<renommee> ik probeer de tekst te kopieren maar dat moet even anders
<OerHeks> Now the beautiful blue screen will appear and Postfix will ask you some questions ..
<OerHeks> 1 General type of configuration? <– Internet Site 2 Mail name? <– yourdomain.com
<renommee> wel een scherm hoe moet je kiezen
<renommee> ik kan geen keuze maken???
<OerHeks> ik denk dat je dingen moet invoeren > http://techgurulive.com/2009/09/08/how-to-install-postfix-on-ubuntudebian/
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<renommee> ik had alleen sudo apt-get install postfix gedaan
<renommee> en kan dan niets kiezen?
<OerHeks> kan je niets intiepen ?
<renommee> en krijg dat blauve scherm ook niet weg
<RawChid> Dat met die windows bootloader had ik ook
<RawChid> Toen had ik met EasyBCD de tijd van windows op 1 seconde gezet, zodat het vanzelf snel verder ging
<OerHeks> ah nice, ik kon er heel weinig over vinden.
<renommee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548581/
<OerHeks> had je naast terminal ook updates of synaptic open staan ?
<OerHeks> of doe eerst ' sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ' voor installatie postfix
<renommee> nee
<renommee> steeds dat blauwe scherm waar ik niets kan invullen????
<OerHeks> je installatie is niet compleet, dus dat zal de oorzaak wel zijn ?
<OerHeks> het begon met libsasl2 ..
<OerHeks> libsasl2-2 staat hier standaard geïnstalleerd, zie ik, zonder dat ik een mailserver draai
<renommee> ik ben alweer wat verder
<renommee> Oerheks, het werkt
<OerHeks> :-)
<renommee> had de tab toets gemist bij het blauwe scherm!!!
<OerHeks> ah, vandaar dat je er niet inkwam
<Jol> goede avond, kan iemand mij vertellen of ubuntu server ook een grafische interface heeft? Zoja hoe start ik die op?
<OerHeks> neen, een server heeft geen grafische interface
<josspyker> zou je zelf moeten installeren
<josspyker> slecht idee overigens
<OerHeks> wel zijn is er een totaal pakket zoals Ebox, waarmee u remote via een HTTP pagina de boel kan beheren
<OerHeks> of via SSH inloggen, maar dan heeft u command line
<Jol> ok thx
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<JeroenzKlompz> hoi ;) kreeg deze bericht na het herladen van synaptics, het gaat om de GPG errors, wat betreft de 2 daarboven weet ik al waarom http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot-Untitled_Window-V3vAKPum.1293661102.png
<JeroenzKlompz> weet iemand waarover het gaat, of het een probleem is en wat ik er aan kan doen?
<OerHeks> playonlinux lucid, draai je lucid of karmic ?
<OerHeks> dan is die laatste fout, die dropbox doet het bij mij ook niet meer.
<JeroenzKlompz> 10.04, da's lucid toch?
<JeroenzKlompz> heb ook dit in terminal:klompz@Klompz-Top:~$ apt-get update
<JeroenzKlompz> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<JeroenzKlompz> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<jk> JeroenzKlompz: apt-get update heeft root privileges nodig, dus sudo ervoor
<OerHeks> met lucid is die onderste key natuurlijk oud
<JeroenzKlompz> hmm, misschien te maken met dit, wat ik een tijdje geleden heb gedaan, heb gewoon de hele lijst afgewerkt: http://theindexer.wordpress.com/2010/03/21/to-do-list-after-installing-ubuntu-10-04-aka-lucid-lynx/
<OerHeks> ze zijn een beetje eigenwijs > We don't want to use Launchpad PPA. But we are working to add signing key on our package
<OerHeks> ( Playonlinux )
<JeroenzKlompz> ik ga er voorlopig van uit dat ik verder geen problemen heb
<OerHeks> haal hem eruit, en voeg opnieuw toe, http://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html
<OerHeks> wget -q "http://deb.playonlinux.com/public.gpg" -O - | sudo apt-key add -
<Gotiniens> weet iemand of er een verschil is in Windows VST instrumenten en Linux VST instrumenten?
<JeroenzKlompz> thx OerHeks, de andere key error komt trouwens volgende keer wel. ga nu ff verder met tor install
<JeroenzKlompz> ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2010-12-30
<hansve> Is er iemand bereid tot hulp bij een opstartprobleem/
<jk> als je je probleem vertelt is er vast wel iemand die antwoord geeft...
<hansve> Opstartprobleem is ubuntu 10.04 start op met melding: Ubuntu draait in veilige grafische modus. Van de keuzes daarna werkt er maar een: ik kom in de terminal. Maar dan?
<leoquant> vriendelijk verzoek zou iemand, een !op het volgende kunnen toevoegen aan het topic:  Eerstvolgende workshop: 15-01-11: 19.30 . Onderwerp python voor beginners. Leider: commandoline. Te: ##Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas
<RickM> Dag, een vraag: Als je ubutu op een netbook wil installeren (lege harde schijf) kan dat dan vanaf een usb stick of dient dit op een andere manier te gebeuren? Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee>?
<Gotiniens> dat kan vanaf USB stick
<RickM> Ok, mooi
<Gotiniens> als je de iso download en uitpakt, staat er een usb-creator.exe bestand
<Gotiniens> voer die uit en er wordt automatisch een USB install stick aangemaakt
<Jeeves_> En als je al ubuntu hebt, werkt die usb-creator.exe natuurlijk niet
<Gotiniens> dan heb je de startup disk creator in system -> administration
<elgar> goeie dag allen!!!
<trijntje> hey
<elgar> Heeft er hier iemand heel veel verstand van netwerk verbindingen in ubuntu? Wireless...
<Gotiniens> wat is het probleem elgar ?
<elgar> ik heb een sitecom wl 364 gekocht
<elgar> wireless usb adapter
<elgar> alleen ik kirijg hem met geen mogelijkheid werkend
<trijntje> elgar, wat heb je al geprobeerd?
<elgar> via ndiswrapper, ralink rt2870 chipset gedownload...
<elgar> Ik ben erg nieuw met ubuntu (A)
<trijntje> systeem -> beheer -> stuurprogramma's?
<elgar> extra stuurprogramma geprobeerd, maar kon niets vinden
<elgar> en via
<elgar> windows stuurprogramma voor draadloos
<trijntje> kan je de uitvoer vam lsusb in paste.ubuntu.com plakken?
<elgar> gedaan
<elgar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548840/
<elgar> de bovenste lsusb
<elgar> onder de streepjes de lsusb -v
<trijntje> is dit dan die kaart? 0df6:0051 Sitecom Europe B.V.
<elgar> Ja
<sultan-rotjeknor> welke versie van ubuntu gebruik je elgar?
<elgar> het is de sitecom inderdaad
<elgar> Ik heb de ubuntu 10.10
<elgar> Maverick
<sultan-rotjeknor> vanaf 9.10 werkt tot noch toe bij mij elke stick die ik maar geprobeerd heb, en daar zitten ook enkele sitecom stickies tussen
<trijntje> raar, google kent die hele code niet
<sultan-rotjeknor> zou eigenlijk ootb moeten kunnen werken
<trijntje> die-> 0df6:0051
<Gotiniens> idd
<Gotiniens> https://usb-ids.gowdy.us/read/UD/
<elgar> Daar heb ik inderdaad ook op gezocht...
<Gotiniens> de database met alle USB ID's bekend bij linux...
<Gotiniens> ow wacht, wel
<Gotiniens> https://usb-ids.gowdy.us/read/UD/0df6
<Gotiniens> maar de 0051 is onbekend
<Gotiniens> dit heb ik nog nooit meegemaakt
<Gotiniens> dan kan linux hem ook moeilijk herkennen :S
<trijntje> ja, raar zeg. Terug naar de winkel er mee
<Gotiniens> yep, en kijk dan naar eentje die wel door linux ondersteunt word
<elgar> Alweer terug? :P
<elgar> Ik had hiervoor een Netgear WNA 3100 en die werkte ook al niet ...
<trijntje> ik heb dr eentje van de dixons, die werkt wel
<elgar> van dixons zelf?
<trijntje> 0df6:003f Sitecom Europe B.V. WL-608 Wireless USB Adapter 54g
<elgar> Ik van de Media Markt... Ben ik dan toch gek? ;)
<trijntje> gekocht bij de dixons, als je er eentje wilt die het sowieso doet
<Gotiniens> http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<trijntje> haha, er is wel een database op de ubuntu wiki van alle dongles die het doen
<elgar> Ja, daar had ik naar gekeken... Bij de mediamarkt kon ik dus niet op het internet dus maar weer gokken...
<elgar> Als je naar MEdia Markt gaat ben je niet gek... Pas als je het product gaat gebruiken WORDT je gek :P
<trijntje> moet je gewoon vragen om eentje die het op linux doet, dan mag je altijd ruilen als het niet werkt :P
<Gotiniens> koop er 1 met een intel chipset, die werken in mijn ervaring wel goed
<Gotiniens> atheros ook weinig problemen mee gehad
<elgar> Dat is waar, maar goed...  Weet iemand er 1 die redelijk betaalbaar is en ootb werkt?
<sultan-rotjeknor> sitecom wl-huppelepup ;-)
<trijntje> die van mij dus, iets van 10 a 20 euri
<sultan-rotjeknor> toch raar dat die van jou het niet doet hoor...
<elgar> bij dixons?
<trijntje> jeps, n witte ;)
<trijntje> tis wel al n paar maanden geleden hoor, ik weet niet of ze em hebben
<elgar> je weet niet toevallig het type?
<trijntje> 0df6:003f Sitecom Europe B.V. WL-608 Wireless USB Adapter 54g
<elgar> ff gebeld
<elgar> die is niet meer te koop :(
<elgar> iemand nog een suggestie? :$
<elgar> 3x moet echt scheepsrecht zijn, anders ontplof ik :P
<sultan-rotjeknor> heb je het stickie al eens op een andere computer geprobeerd?
<elgar> ja op een windows xp
<elgar> werkte perfect...
<sultan-rotjeknor> dan moet het met ubuntu ook aan de praat te krijgen zijn
<Gotiniens> sultan-rotjeknor, hij staat niet eens in de USB ID DB
<sultan-rotjeknor> dan is het lastig...
<sultan-rotjeknor> andere usb poort wellicht?
<elgar> sultan, welke sticks heb jij geprobeerd?
<elgar> Ik heb maar 6 usb poorten... en geen 1 werkt
<sultan-rotjeknor> diversen.... ook sitecom.
<sultan-rotjeknor> werkten allemaal vanaf 9.10, daarvoor had ik er ook altijd gekloot mee...
<sultan-rotjeknor> net als met webcams
<trijntje> Gotiniens, die database zijn toch unieke nummers die bedrijven moeten kopen, hoe kan het het dan dat die stick er niet in staat?
<elgar> Linksys WUSB600N Wireless-N USB-adapter.... Die wordt het dan maar denk ik
<trijntje> ik zou eigenlijk geld moeten krijgen van de Dixons, zit hier n beetje gratis reclame te maken
<OerHeks> altijd https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported#Wireless%20USB%20Adapters checken
<OerHeks> ik zie die linksus wusb600n er niet tussen staan
<Gotiniens> trijntje, die link die ik gaf  is niet de officiele lijst
<Gotiniens> OerHeks, wel de goede link geven
<Gotiniens> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsLinksys
<OerHeks> usb toch ?
<Gotiniens> waar jij naar linkt zijn adapters die niet meer in de markt zijn
<OerHeks> nee hoor ..
<Gotiniens> elgar, die werkt niet ootb
<Gotiniens> Wireless USB Adapters
<Gotiniens> Discontinued - Update directly on the maker page
<elgar> Ik zie het inderdaad
<trijntje> ik dacht dat ik mijn kaart had toegevoegd op die wiki
<Gotiniens> ik zou de netgear WN111 v2 nemen
<trijntje> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsSitecom
<elgar> ik zie hem nergens te koop?
<elgar> behalve bij pixmania enzo
<elgar> maar wil het echt in de winkel kopen
* JanC changed the topic of #ubuntu-nl to: Ubuntu Nederland: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org | Documentatie: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/documentatie | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Richtlijnen: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntunl/richtlijnen/ | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | 15/1 http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/BasiscursusPython
<sultan-rotjeknor> pixmania niet doen...
<elgar> slechte ervaring mee??
<sultan-rotjeknor> die zooi komt uit Frankrijk, en hoewel ze beloven dat het er binnen 1 dag is, gaat dat zeker 1 of 2 weken duren....
<sultan-rotjeknor> hele slechte ervaring, eens maar nooit meer...
<sultan-rotjeknor> en ze zijn nog duur ook... zelfs kijkshop was nog goedkoper kwam ik later achter...
<elgar> oke dan
<elgar> en jij komt uit 10-0? :P
<sultan-rotjeknor> 10-0? huuu?
<sultan-rotjeknor> 010 bedoel je
<sultan-rotjeknor> nee, ben op bezoek bij mijn dochter in rotterdam
<sultan-rotjeknor> woon in limboland...
<elgar> oke dan
<elgar> ze hadden toch 10-0...
<elgar> netnummer 010... is veranderd naar 10-0 :P
<sultan-rotjeknor> iets met voetballen zeker... dat is een van de dingen die mij niet interesseren...
<elgar> mij ook niet :P
<elgar> maar toch...
<sultan-rotjeknor> al was het 1000-0 doet me niks
<sultan-rotjeknor> zou wel naar damesvoetbal kijken, maar niet om de sport ;-)
<elgar> hahahaha Misschien kunnen we dan ff livestreamen :P...
<elgar> kijk ik gerust een rondje mee ;)
<elgar> Mag ik iedereen hartelijk danken voor julie support!!!
<OerHeks> have fun, elgar
<erkan^> Weet iemand waar kan ik een bestand van Help-oo.org van home-station vinden?
<OerHeks> Help-oo.org ?
<erkan^> ja
<erkan^> Help OpenOffice.org bedoel ik
<OerHeks> ik weet niet wat je bedoeld met home-station ..
<erkan^> oo.org is op home-station geïnstalleerd. ik open oo.org writer, daarna help klikken. is het mogelijk dat ik kan via de bestand van help van de home-station vinden?
<erkan^> sorry ik bedoel "bestandssysteem"
<JanC> erkan^: ik zou gokken ergens onder /usr/share/doc/openoffice.org/
<JanC> hm, blijkbaar niet
<erkan^> ja, heb ook geprobeerd
<JanC> onder /usr/share/openoffice/basis3.2/help/ dus
<JanC> die "3.2" kan wel verschillen
<erkan^> ook niet, want dat staat alleen .xsl :S
<OerHeks> er is veel info op http://nl.openoffice.org/about-documentation.html
<erkan^> of .cfs
<JanC> erkan^: staat nochtans wel daaronder hoor
<JanC> maardie help zit in een soort database blijkbaar
<erkan^> dank je wel, OerHeks
<erkan^> okee, JanC
<erkan^> dus kan ik niks doen, denk ik?
<JanC> erkan^: wat wilde je doen?
<erkan^> ik wil alle help-onderwerp op het document kopiëren en plakken. dan maak ik ook zelf extra lay-out maken, daarna afdrukken
<JanC> ik gok dat dat enkele duizenden bladzijden zouden zijn  ;)
<erkan^> ik selecteer hoofdonderwerp oo.org writer en html en rest niet :)
<JanC> dan nog, een goed boek kopen over OOo is waarschijnlijk goedkoper
<erkan^> das ook mogelijk (-:
<OerHeks> erkan^, als je toch met manuals bezig bent ...
<OerHeks> ubuntu manual nederlands http://ubuntu-manual.org/download/10.04/nl/screen >> http://ubuntu-manual.org/download/10.04/nl/print
<OerHeks> redenlijk dik boekje
<trijntje> als het goed is is de manual ook te koop, zelfs in het Nederlands
<JanC> trijntje: waar te koop?
<trijntje> JanC, internetwinkel als ik me niet vergis, maar ik weet niet zeker of ze al gedrukt zijn
<JanC> heb het al gevonden, is bij Lulu
<trijntje> kan ubuntu nederland niet n pallet bestellen?
<JanC> http://www.lulu.com/product/paperback/aan-de-slag-met-ubuntu-1004/14330922
<JanC> je kan ook "bulk printing" prijzen aanvragen
<JanC> maar is misschien wel goedkoper om hier te drukken dan
<trijntje> print lulu ze pas op aanvraag?
<JanC> Lulu doet standaard printing-on-demand ja
<JanC> in feite is dat dus met een soort high-end laser-printer  ;)
<JanC> of andere techniek
<trijntje> ik vraag me af hoeveel het scheelt om zo'n bulk te laten printen
<JanC> hangt er van af hoeveel je er wil laten drukken
<JanC> er is in België ook een print-on-demand winkel ergens, maar vziw doen die vooral literatuur
<trijntje> nouja, het is misschien wel de moeite waard om te kijken hoeveel het zou schelen om in een keer een hele zooi te bestellen
<JanC> mja, moet je die ook wel weer kunnen verkopen natuurlijk
<JanC> unibook.com is die Belgische
<trijntje> ja, ik weet ook niet wat handig is. Het is natuurlijk wel voor de LTS, niet voor de 'latest and greatest' ;)
<JanC> dat is met alle boeken zo natuurlijk
<JanC> ik bedoel, tegen dat je boek in de winkel ligt...   ;)
<trijntje> ja, klopt, waarschijnlijk is 6 maanden te kort om de manual te schrijven EN te vertalen
<JanC> die prijs bij Lulu is overigens best wel goedkoop
<JanC> trijntje: ik bedoel ook bij traditionele boeken, tegen dat je boek af is & gedrukt is er al bijna weer een volgende versie van Ubuntu
<JanC> en uitgevers maken ook niet elke 6 maanden een nieuw boek...  ;)
<JanC> bij print-on-demand kan dat dus wel
<trijntje> dat is waar, maar we hebben er wel meer dan n jaar over gedaan om hem te vertalen
<JanC> maar het verhoogt de werkdruk natuurlijk heel erg
<trijntje> ja, en meestal ben je het  vertalen behoorlijk zat net na de release
<JanC> trijntje: volgens mij was de manual een jaar geleden toch nog niet af ?
<JanC> trijntje: dat ook nog ja  ;)
<trijntje> JanC, je hebt gelijk, niet precies een jaar. Maar hij is net af en we zijn al weer een release verder
<trijntje> maar zo'n printing on demand is wel ideaal voor zoiets als de manual, niemand hoeft een financieel risico te nemen en je hebt toch een boek
<JanC> idd.
<JanC> kwaliteit is misscien niet even goed als high-end drukwerk, en het is ook wat duurder / stuk
<JanC> kost waarschijnlijk 2x zo veel per boek als je veel exemplaren drukt
<JanC> maar als je er maar enkele drukt...
<JanC> of als je niet op voorhand weet hoeveel je er kan verkopen...
<TopGear> hi
<TopGear> iemand die weet hoe ik nieuwsgroepen kan uploaden in ubuntu?
<Gotiniens> je bedoelt neem ik aan naar nieuwsgroepen uploaden?
<TopGear> jap
<Gotiniens> verschilt nog wel aan je eisen voor het uploaden
<Gotiniens> in principe kan het met thunderbird
<Gotiniens> maar dan heb je geen par2 sets enz
<Gotiniens> en het splitsen een meerdere messages zal dan denk ik ook niet gaan
<TopGear> pars en rars heb ik al
<TopGear> gewoon de zooi naar a.b.boneless
<TopGear> iemand een idee?
<OerHeks> TopGear, zoiets ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4298238&postcount=1
<TopGear> bestaat niet meer
<TopGear> progje
<OerHeks> ik heb geen idee hoe het werkt, maar dit is er ook 1 http://jbinup.com/nl/ en deze http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man1/inews.1.html
<OerHeks> komt op het zelfde neer, je kan slimmer een gewoon ftp progje gebruiken, lijkt me.
<TopGear> site van dat volk ligt down :p
<OerHeks> gut, al die uitlegjes stranden .. waarom toch ?
<renommee> hallo
<trijntje> hoi
<renommee> kan imand me iets uitleggen over opzetten mailserver
<Rimo> Goedenavond
<OerHeks> er is veel documentatie, welke mailserver ?
<renommee> maakt niet uit
<Rimo> iemand bekend met Cairo Dock?
<renommee> ik wil gewoon mail kunnen ontvangen
<Rimo> ik heb deze ooit toegevoegd aan automatisch opstarten,maar ben even kwijt hoe dat ging
<renommee> maar postfix wil niet starten
<renommee> poorten staan dicht???
<Rimo> weet de opdracht niet meer om toe te voegen bij Opstarttoepassingen
<renommee> wat kan ik het best gebruiken?
<trijntje> renommee, systeem -> voorkeuren -> opstarttoepassingen
<OerHeks> dat kan, poort op je router openen naar je server, en dan ligt het eraan welke, oude poort 25 word geblokkeerd, meestal.
<renommee> poorten op de router staan open
<renommee> en 25 ook
<trijntje> Rimo, , systeem -> voorkeuren -> opstarttoepassingen
<OerHeks> dat bedoel ik, providers blokkeren 25, het is vaak een nummer hoger, 439 ofzo
<elgar> goie avond!!!
<elgar> daar ben ik weer
<renommee> maar er moet toch ook een pop open staan zodat de client zijn mail kan ophalen
<Rimo> en wat is de opdracht die ik moet intypen Trijntje ? ;-)
<trijntje> Rimo, hij staat er al tussen als het goed is
<trijntje> cairo-dock -o
<JanC> renommee: heb je een fixed IP ?
<renommee> ja
<renommee> en ook een dns naar die ip
<Rimo> dank je Trijntje ;-)
<JanC> en waarom start postfix niet?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix#Using%20Port%20587%20for%20Secure%20Submission
<trijntje> Rimo, graag gedaan
<Rimo> wat is trouwens het verschil tussen No OpenGL en met OpenGL?
<renommee> weet niet
<renommee> als ik start dan start ok
<renommee> status postfix not running
<JanC> renommee: heb je postfix ook geconfigureerd?
<trijntje> OpenGL gebruikt betere graphics geloof ik, maar dat weet ik niet zeker.
<renommee> ja
<Rimo> ok dank je
<JanC> renommee: ik zou je aanraden eens de logfiles te bekijken...
<renommee> kan het ook simpeler?
<JanC> renommee: en als je hulp nodig hebt voor dat soort dingen zou ik eerst thuis eens proberen een mailserver te draaien (binnen je LAN of in virtuale machines of zo)
<Rimo> is er iemand die een Gmal notifier gebruikt?
<Rimo> Gmail
<renommee> dat ben ik nu aan het doen
<renommee> ik heb een draaien op windows 2003 en wilde naar linux
<renommee> maar dat valt niet mee
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto en http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/
<JanC> wel, de server-handleiding op help.ubuntu.com legt alles toch goed uit, als er dan iets niet werkt moet je naar de logs kijken waarom niet...
<OerHeks> die laatste is uitgebreid
<JanC> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<OerHeks> jammer dat daar squirrel mail niet tussenstaat :-)
<elgar> mag ik een vraagje stellen?
<elgar> Ik ben een newbie.. weet iemand hoe je naar een map navigeerd in een terminal?
<OerHeks> cd <mapnaam>
<OerHeks> of 'cd' en dan de eerste 3 letters van de mapnaam + [TAB] = auto complete
<elgar> dan krijg ik : bash: cd: wusb600n: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<Terminator> ehm
<Terminator> cd /wusb600n
<Terminator> werkt dat?
<OerHeks> met 'ls' krijg je de list van de map waar je nu zit
<elgar> bash: cd: /wusb600n: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<elgar> die ls heb ik gedaan en hij staat er wel bij...
<Terminator> hmm
<OerHeks> is het een tar.gz ?
<elgar> jep
<elgar> ik heb hem uitgepakt en niet uitgepakt
<OerHeks> ah een archive
<OerHeks> eerst uitpakken idd.
<Terminator> ehm
<Terminator> zit wusb600n in je home map?
<Terminator> :P
<Terminator> dan zal het iets zijn als /home/elgar/wusb600n
<elgar> desktop en persoonlijk en elgar
<OerHeks> idd, ik denk eerst cd Downloads
<Terminator> ja, je moet het volledige pad dus invoeren ;)
<Terminator> of stap voor stap
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal
<elgar> huh?
<JanC> OerHeks: squirrelmail lijkt me een web app, geen mail service  ;)
<trijntje> hey elgar, heb je nu een werkende gekocht?
<elgar> > trijntje > Ik heb de wusb600n van linksys gekocht...
<elgar> die andere zijn alleen op bestelling en deze is al wel wat verder...
<elgar> ik moet alleen nog de firmware erop zien te krijgen...
<trijntje> ah ok, en weet je wat je moet doen om hem aan de praat te krijgen?
<elgar> alleen de firmware is afwezig, hij staat al onder draadloze netwerken...
<trijntje> wat is 'draadloze netwerken'?
<Kerbero> wifi
<elgar> internet verbindingen? ;)
<elgar> dus hij is al gevonden...
<trijntje> als ubuntu die dongle ziet heb je toch ook al de firmware of niet?
<elgar> nope
<elgar> er staat firmware afwezig bij...
<elgar> mag ik u allen nogmaals hartelijk danken
<elgar> straks verder
<elgar> moet heel ff de deur uit...
<elgar> dank u allen!!!
<OerHeks> firmware kan je hier halen > http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2
<nomko> goedenavond johanvd!
<erkan^> weet iemand welke toets van de toetsenbord typ ik met ğ ?
<OerHeks> shift+6+g
<erkan^> Ĝ
<OerHeks> of shift+6 en loslaten g voor de kleine
<erkan^> ow
<OerHeks> ĝ
<erkan^> ĝ
<erkan^> het is me gelukt
<OerHeks> hopla
<erkan^> dank je wel :)
<nomko> ^g
<elgar> goede nacht
<niks1608> hoi allemaal
<niks1608> na upgraden naar 10.10 geen wifi meer of nouwelijks wie weet of daar al een definitive oplossing voor is?
<niks1608> en wat is die oplossing?
<niks1608> hallo kan iemand me helpen
#ubuntu-nl 2010-12-31
<elgar> wat voor computer?
<niks1608> laptop acer emachine
<elgar> netwerkkaart?
<niks1608> atheros
<elgar> type?
<niks1608> ff 2 tellen
<niks1608> AR9285
<niks1608> geen probleem met lucid wel met maverick
<niks1608> driver is ath9k
<elgar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Atheros/AR9285
<elgar> daar op gaan
<niks1608> ok bedankt zal ik nakijken
<elgar> en dan de 10.10 maverick
<niks1608> ok
<niks1608> dat is gedaan was niet de oplossing
<niks1608> kaart wordt herkent maar valt weg en komt dan weer terug
<elgar> opnieuw opgestart?
<niks1608> heb dit ook gevolgt op het forum
<niks1608> ja dat was ook gedaan
<niks1608> ben nu weer terug op lucid en alles is als vanouts
<elgar> zoek ff je netwerkkaart op in een terminal
<niks1608> ja en dan?
<niks1608> heb alle zaken van het forum gevolg en uitgeprobeert
<niks1608> niks was de oplossing, daar om terug gegaan naar 10.04
<elgar> dan veel succes op de 10.04?
<niks1608> wilde gewoon hier ff weten of er een definitive oplossing was?
<niks1608> ga weer naar het forum
<niks1608> bye
<elgar> tot ziens
<elgar> goeie moggul!
<elgar> is iedereen vuurwerk afsteken of wat?
<sultan-rotjeknor> zie #ubuntu-nl-offtopic, dit channel is alleen voor vragen
<elgar> nou, in dat geval...
<elgar> modules.dep no such file or directory... zegt je dat iets?
<elgar> tijdens het opstarten...
<UndiFineD> elgar: oh jee
<elgar> ??
<elgar> weet jij er iets van?
<UndiFineD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549035/
<sultan-rotjeknor> heb je al via google gezocht elgar, er is heel veel over te vinden... helaas weinig positief nieuws...
<elgar> Ik heb hetzelfde, echter op regel 2 en 3 is 24 bij mij 22
<sultan-rotjeknor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/408165
<elgar> dit is niet goed volgens mij...
<UndiFineD> elgar: kun je nog een (nieuwe) kernel (her)installeren
<elgar> hoe? (A)
<elgar> ik ben echt nieuw met ubuntu...
<elgar> dus het is nog hokusspookus
<UndiFineD> start ie wel door ?
<elgar> hij start gewoon op
<elgar> ik krijg alleen die melding..
<elgar> en mijn linksys wusb 600n doet het niet...
<UndiFineD> ok, dan zou ik eens kijken of je met synaptic de kernel kunt updaten / bijwerken
<UndiFineD> eh dat is .. j netwerk ?
<elgar> jep
<elgar> synaptic en dan?
<UndiFineD> dan word updaten bijwerken niet veel he
<UndiFineD> is dat draadloos ofzo ?
<UndiFineD> en kun je ook bedraad bezig
<elgar> ja draadloze usb adapter
<elgar> bedraad werkt perfect...
<UndiFineD> ok
<elgar> het is alleen al de 3 type adapter die ik probeer, maar nog steeds geen succes...
<UndiFineD> Systeem -> Administratie -> Synaptic pakketbeheer
<elgar> die heb ik
<UndiFineD> mooi, dan zoek je naar linux
<elgar> markeren voor herinstallatie?
<UndiFineD> ja
<UndiFineD> en dan uitvoeren
<elgar> gedaan
<elgar> inclusief toepassen
<UndiFineD> ok, wat je ook nog kunt proberen is :
<UndiFineD> linux-firmware-nonfree
<UndiFineD> en
<UndiFineD>  linux-wlan-ng heb je misschien al
<elgar> nope beide niet
<elgar> nu wel...
<UndiFineD> en heb je linux-firmware ook ?
<UndiFineD> daar mee zul je vast meer success hebben met wifi
<elgar> linux ng wlan firmware?
<elgar> de gewone linux firmware heb ik
<UndiFineD> ok dan
<UndiFineD> nu zou je kunnen controlleren of modules.dep weer bestaat
<elgar> ff tussendoor...
<UndiFineD> ja hoor :)
<elgar> als je lsusb doet in terminal.. krijg je toch je usb poorten?
<elgar> bij mij geeft ie nu ineens niks meer? gewoon leeg...
<UndiFineD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549051/
<UndiFineD> waarschijnlijk is je usb module niet geladen door die ontbrekende mudules.dep
<UndiFineD> modules.dep
<elgar> eerst kreeg ik hem wel...
<elgar> wacht ff ik start ff opnieuw op
<UndiFineD> ok
<elgar> ben ik weer
<elgar> nu doet die lsusb het wel
<UndiFineD> ok, en je wifi ?
<elgar> als ik die erin doe doet ie lsusb niet meer :S
<UndiFineD> bug
<UndiFineD> :P
<elgar> bug??
<UndiFineD> ja dat hoort niet natuurlijk
<UndiFineD> maar je had nog 2 andere toch ?
<elgar> die heb ik terug gebracht...
<elgar> een netgear wna 3100
<elgar> en een sitecom wl nog wat :P
<elgar> en me ndiswrapper werkt ook ineens niet meer :S
<elgar> en de lsusb ook niet meer
<elgar> dit is echt gaar..
<UndiFineD> tja ...
<elgar> me pc wordt ook langzamer ineens... best vaag
<UndiFineD> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers
<UndiFineD> je ziet, daar zit geen linksys, netgear of sitecom bij
<UndiFineD> al hoewel
<UndiFineD> http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php/product/4445/cat/144
<UndiFineD> heb je iets bijzonders gedaan ?
<UndiFineD> elgar:
<elgar> daar was ik weer
<UndiFineD> <elgar> me pc wordt ook langzamer ineens... best vaag
<UndiFineD> <UndiFineD> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers
<UndiFineD> <UndiFineD> je ziet, daar zit geen linksys, netgear of sitecom bij
<UndiFineD> <UndiFineD> al hoewel
<UndiFineD> <UndiFineD> http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php/product/4445/cat/144
<UndiFineD> <UndiFineD> heb je iets bijzonders gedaan ?
<UndiFineD> <UndiFineD> elgar:
<elgar> niet echt
<elgar> maar he tis een ralink chipset
<elgar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsLinksys#WUSB600N
<elgar> die heb ik gevolgt...
<elgar> alleen bij stap 4 krijg ik foutmeldingen
<elgar> huh
<elgar> hier staat broadcom en ergens anders ralink
<UndiFineD> dat achief is ook gaar
<UndiFineD> tar: This does not look like a tar archive
<UndiFineD> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<elgar> echt vaag dit
<OerHeks> elgar je miste toch alleen de firmware ? ik gaf gister een url waar je die kan downloaden
<OerHeks> firmware kan je hier halen > http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2
<elgar> ja heb ik gedaan..
<elgar> alleen nu wordt ie niet meer gevonden...
<elgar> na de firmware te downloaden
<UndiFineD> elgar: hij zeurde niet meer over modules.dep ?
<elgar> ik krijg nog wel de melding...
<elgar> verder strat hij gewoon door, deed hij altijd al..
<elgar> BTW
<elgar> Linksys is niet echt bereid mee te werken aan een oplossing!
<lg188> hey, als ik in KolourPaint iets wil scannen zegt die "ondersteuning voor scanners niet geinstaleerd" hoe dit oplossen?
<elgar> driver installeren?
<lg188> mhm is juist *zoekt even op*
<yellabs-r2> hello
<yellabs-r2> oftewel hallo
<yellabs-r2> :)
<OerHeks>  :-)
<yellabs-r2> heeft er iemand een idee hoe met xs4all usenet nzb te downloaden met ubuntu.. ?
<OerHeks> PAN is een newsgroupreader
<yellabs-r2> binary
<OerHeks> en dan heb je nog een progje nodig, dacht ik, en nog een progje, maar dat weet ik niet precies.
<yellabs-r2> hmm
<sultan-rotjeknor> sabnzbd werkt fantastisch ook met xs4all newsgroups
<sultan-rotjeknor> http://sabnzbd.org/
<yellabs-r2> hmm, misschien dat ik xs4all niet goed instel
<yellabs-r2> het is toch new.xs4all.nl , zonder inloggen , dus geen gebruikers naam en geen wachtwoord?
<sultan-rotjeknor> xs4all heeft slechts een beperkt aanbod newsgroups
<yellabs-r2> news.xs4all.nl
<yellabs-r2> ja dat is zo, beperkt,,,
<sultan-rotjeknor> geen idee, gebruik de newsservers van xs4all niet, hoewel ik er wel lid van ben...
<misnix> newszilla.xs4all.nl toch?
<sultan-rotjeknor> heb gewoon een paar abonnementen bij echte usenet newsgroupservers
<sultan-rotjeknor> heb ik vroeger weleens gebruikt... maar was toen wel erg beperkt...
<sultan-rotjeknor> toen waren er heel weinig binairies beschikbaar in ieder geval
<sultan-rotjeknor> en de retention was ook niet echt lekker
<misnix> yellabs-r2, newszilla.xs4all.nl
<sultan-rotjeknor> http://www.xs4all.nl/klant/experimenteel/newszilla.php
<sultan-rotjeknor> is wel alleen voor klanten
<misnix> experimenteel sinds 1810
<misnix> ok, sinds 1997 of zo.
<sultan-rotjeknor> http://blogger.xs4all.nl/bvoogel/articles/65039.aspx
<sultan-rotjeknor> ik zou in ieder geval gaan voor sabnzbd... werkt echt super...
<yellabs-r2> maar zet die ook meteen de par files om in een bruikbaar bestand?
<sultan-rotjeknor> ja, doet alles zelf
<yellabs-r2> hmm, okey bedankt , ik vermoed dat mijn router het geheel blokt of zo, ga dit eerst even uitzoeken
<sultan-rotjeknor> ik voer hem zelfs vanaf mijn telefoon met een bruikbare .nzb en krijg netjes een mailtje als hij klaar is
<yellabs-r2> 'wow
<yellabs-r2> tof
<yellabs-r2> hehe
<sultan-rotjeknor> in samenwerking met dropbox is het echt zo ontzettend handig
<yellabs-r2> komt goed dan , alleen even uitzoeken hoe het zit
<sultan-rotjeknor> zit voor zover ik weet zelfs in synaptic, dus je hoeft niet moeilijk te doen
<yellabs-r2> okey, ga even wat eten, groetjes en fijne dag , goed nieuwjaar
<yellabs-r2> :)
<sultan-rotjeknor> suc6
<UndiFineD> sultan-rotjeknor: vind je dat nou handig, in een gelogd channel
<sgs1990> is er hier ook iemand thuis in GIMP???
<sgs1990> Ik probeer een soort van animatie te maken, maar weet niet hoe ik dit voor elkaar krijg met GIMP, een ander programma mag natuurlijk ook, het gaat om het eind resultaat
<sgs1990> mijn bedoeling is om een plaatje laten te vervagen en dat de volgende er dan achter weg komt,, weet iemand hoe je dit moet doen?
<OerHeks> multi-beeldjes-plaatje ?
<sgs1990> jah
<OerHeks> MNG (Multiple-image Network Graphics) is the animation extension of the popular PNG image-format.
<sgs1990> oke daar snap ik niks van,, ben niet zo'n held met computers
<sgs1990> zou je dat iets meer kunnen uitleggen, of is dit nog niet van toepassing
<OerHeks> je wilt een filmpje zeg maar als plaatje. voor windows heb je GIF, maar png kan dit ook aan
<sgs1990> oke dat snap ik dan nog,, in windows heb ik wel eens animaties in gif bestand gemaakt
<sgs1990> maar ik kom er niet achter hoe ik dit in ubuntu doe,, ik weet niet welke stappen ik moet doen in gimp
<sgs1990> of ik eerst elk plaatje afzonderlijk moet opslaan of dat gimp dit met lagen kan doen
<sgs1990> en hoe ik ze dan bij elkaar moet zetten zodat er beweging in zou komen
<Cees> in gimp kan je verschillende plaatsjes in lagen plaatsen en dan afspelen.
<sgs1990> oke Cees,, maar hoe doe ik dit dan?
<Cees> zie ook filters, animatie, afspelen. Je hebt bij het opslaan van meerdere lagen de optie dit als animatie op te slaan.
<OerHeks> apng zat ik net naar te kijken > http://animatedpng.com/index.php/about/ en daar is een gimp plugin voor
<sgs1990> dankjewel,, ik zal even kijken of mij dit gaat lukken
<Cees> maak plaatje 1, maak een nieuwe laag met een iets gewijzigd plaatje, enz.
<sgs1990> dankjewel cees en oerheks,,, hier kan ik weer even mee vooruit,, hopen dat het lukt,, bedankt voor de moeite
<Cees> als je gif neemt is extra software niet nodig.
<sgs1990> ik heb het voor elkaar,,, bedankt jongens
<Cees> leuk. succes ermee. :)
<Samuel__> weet iemand waar ik snel een antwoord kan vinden op mn niet-ubuntu gerelateerd vragen
<misnix> http://www.google.com/search?q=  :-)
<viezerd> :p
<Samuel__> :D
<Samuel__> ik het hier wel gewend :D
<Samuel__> google nee dankje :d
<Samuel__> ik bedoelde is er een irc kanaal voor overige vragen ?
<viezerd> mss #overig
<misnix> #wijwetenallesvoorsamuel?
<Samuel__> :D
<Samuel__> #overig
<Samuel__> ?
<Samuel__> :D
<misnix> #u_betaalt_wij_zoeken
<Samuel__> wijwetenalles voor samuel klinkt goed
<Samuel__> :D
<viezerd> :p beste dan #ubuntu-nl-offtopic denk k
<Samuel__> ik ga het in offtopic proberen
 * UndiFineD watches the neighbours blow themselves up in new years self terrorism attacks
<sultan-rotjeknor> bomgordel van rotjes en 7-klappers
<UndiFineD> ik zie ze amper meer, de mist is zo dicht geworden
<sultan-rotjeknor> Hier begint het ook aardig dicht te trekken
<rfactor> hoi
<rfactor> ik heb een vraagje
<exalt> oke
<exalt> leuk.
<rfactor> ik wil rfactor op men pc instaleren
<rfactor> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBQk9ktEL7k
<rfactor> hier staat dat het kan maar hoe ?
<exalt> rfactor, heb je al gegoogled ?
<rfactor> ja
<rfactor> heb al in wine geprobererd
<exalt> wat is dat voor een programma ?
<sultan-rotjeknor> exalt ga je schamen, een raceprogramma
<exalt> rfactor, ken je wine ?
<UndiFineD> ja dat lees je echt af aan de titel
<sultan-rotjeknor> maar zie je wel direct in de link
<UndiFineD> geen zin om te klikken
<UndiFineD> mag ook niet van mn moer
<sultan-rotjeknor> exalt: <rfactor> heb al in wine geprobererd
<rfactor> jah
<rfactor> zei ik toch net
<sultan-rotjeknor> daarom...
<exalt> ahh
<sultan-rotjeknor> exalt, is nog niet wakker
<rfactor> maar dacht al dat niet ging werken met direct x of zoetis
<exalt> maarja al weetje niet veel af van wine kan je proberen wat je wil...
<exalt> winetricks ?
<exalt> wget http://www.kegel.com/wine/winetricks
<exalt> http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<rfactor> wat is winetrick
<rfactor> heeft het voordelen tegenover wine
<sultan-rotjeknor> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2678
<exalt> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=10930
<exalt> rfactor, heb je de comments gelezen daar staat hoe en wat
<sultan-rotjeknor> 42 punten voor exalt
<exalt> rfactor, sultan-rotjeknor slaapt nog een beetje
<rfactor> ik ga beginnen met wine hq te instaleren
<exalt> huh ?
<exalt> :?
<sgs1990> weet iemand hoe je het scherm groter kan krijgen als je een os draait in VirtualBox??
<sgs1990> krijg het venster wel grote maar het scherm blijft zegmaar klein
<sultan-rotjeknor> ja
<viezerd> ja
<sultan-rotjeknor> gast uitbreiding installeren
<sgs1990> oke hoe doe ik dat,, is dit een optie in VisualBox??
<sultan-rotjeknor> ja
<sultan-rotjeknor> als je een vm hebt draaien dan kun je bovenaan opgeven dat je de gast-uitbreiding wilt installeren
<sgs1990> wat bedoel je met vm?
<sultan-rotjeknor> virtual machine
<sultan-rotjeknor> scheelt wat schrijfwerk ;-)
<sgs1990> oke en bedoel je dan ook dat ik windows heb draaien in vm of dat nog niet?
<sultan-rotjeknor> ja
<sultan-rotjeknor> bijvoorbeeld...
<sgs1990> oke ik start em nu op
<sultan-rotjeknor> alles wat je binnen virtualbox hebt draaien is een vm
<sgs1990> kan even duren,, microsoft he
<sgs1990> ik zie het staan,, wacht even tot ie helemaal opgestart is voordat ik begin emt downloaden
<sgs1990> bedankt sultan-rotjeknor
<sultan-rotjeknor> graag gedaan
<sgs1990> thanks sultan-rotjeknor
<sgs1990> et werkt echt super
<sultan-rotjeknor> goed hé
<sgs1990> echt niet normaal wat een verbetering,, ook geen geklood meer dat je de muis moet ontkoppelen van het scherm om naar je andere vensters te kunnen enzo
<sgs1990> echt een mega verbetering
<mo> hello
<mo> ik heb problem
<sultan-rotjeknor> moet je deze ook maar eens even doorlezen sgs1990 http://www.bgevolution.com/blog/virtualbox-seamless-mode-windows-programs-on-a-linux-desktop/
<sultan-rotjeknor> dat is nog mooier....
<sgs1990> thanks sultan,, zal hem even doorlezen
<mo> thanx
<mo> waarom emesene doet neit na ik hep myn password verandert?
<mo> plz help
<sgs1990> welk programma gebruik je mo?
<sgs1990> empathy mischien?
<mo> 1.5 emesene
<sgs1990> dan moet je wel zelf je wachtwoord nog intypen om aan te melden toch?
<mo> deze problem heeft geport na ik heb het wachtwoord verandert ik heb met amsn probrbrt and lokt well maar emesene doet nie
<sgs1990> mo, dan zou ik proberen je gegevens uit emesene helemaal te verwijderen en dan overnieuw in te voeren
<sgs1990> dan zou die je nieuwe wachtwoord ook meteen moeten pakken
<mo> ik hep in ter sudo apt-get autoremove emesene and hep op neuwe installerd met all upgrade and nog het zelf problem
<sgs1990> mischien dat emesene een update heeft gehad en een van de poorten verkeerd is ingesteld, hier heb ik zelf ook last van gehad, ik zal even zoeken waar je at kan instellen
<mo> oke danku ik wachten
<sgs1990> he mo, check deze link
<sgs1990> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emesene/+bug/599145
<sgs1990> ik hoop dat hier wat uit komt,, kan op internet niet echt het probleem vinden
<mo> ik zal proberen dank u dank u & gelukkig nieuwjaar ;) sgs1990
<sgs1990> geen dank, en jij ook een gelukkig nieuw jaar toe gewenst mo
<sgs1990> weet iemand een goed video bewerkings programma?? dat ik een beetje het zelfde kan als met windows movie maker?
<OerHeks> pitivi openshot avidemux
<sgs1990> dankjewel oerheks,, ik zal ze even proberen
#ubuntu-nl 2011-01-01
<Cugel> Of kdenlive.
<korterwacht> joi
<korterwacht> ik heb een vraagje
<korterwacht> hoe kan ik voor een acc een korter pass instellen dan normaal mag
<trijntje> korterwacht, dat mag niet :P
<trijntje> je kan wel automatisch inloggen instellen
<korterwacht> is er echt geen manier ?
<trijntje> er is wel een manier, maar waarom zou je dat willen?
<korterwacht> das handig voor diegene
<trijntje> is de thuismap versleuteld?
<commandoline> Hoi, ik heb zonet een mailtje gekregen waarin iemand mij vraagt 'What format for man pages' ik prefereer voor een programma. Begrijpt iemand die vraag?
<commandoline> lordnoid: nu je er toch bent, het gaat hier om OpenTeacher...
<lordnoid> welk formaat van man-pages
<commandoline> ja, ik vroeg me dus af wat ze daarmee bedoelen...
<commandoline> welke opties zijn er?
<lordnoid> sja ik dacht dat die altijd gewoon txt zijn toch
<commandoline> precies, daarom vroeg ik me af wat ze bedoelde...
<commandoline> *wat hij bedoelde
<lordnoid> goeie vraag
<commandoline> Goed, ik laat de keuze over aan de persoon die me dat vraagt, aangezien ik de keuze toch moeilijk kan maken.
<Bas2> hallo
<Bas2> volgens mij spoort 'about ubuntu' niet
<Gotiniens> vertel
<UndiFineD> heeft ook geen wielen noch spoor, dus dat klopt wel
<Bas2> You are using Ubuntu 11.04                 - the Natty Narwhal - released in April 2011 and supported until October 2012. 	
<Gotiniens> mjah dat klopt toch
<Bas2> released in april 2011 maar het is nog geen april 2011
<Gotiniens> je gebruikt de 11.04 versie, die wordt gereleased in april 2011
<Bas2> is het niet 10.10?
<Gotiniens> Bas2, je hebt de ontwikkelversie van ubuntu geinstalleerd
<Gotiniens> hmmm
<Gotiniens> ik zie het ook....
<Bas2> ik gebruik de 2.6.35 kernel
<Bas2> dus das gwn 10.10 release
<Gotiniens> inderdaad..
<Gotiniens> ik zou me er niet al te druk om maken
<Bas2> niet ff melden op het forum?
<Gotiniens> bugs meld je niet op het forum
<Gotiniens> bugs meld je op launchpad
<Bas2> ok
<Bas2> en bij about gnome klopt volgens mij ook niet
<Gotiniens> wat klopt daar niet dan?
<Bas2> staat v2.32.0 maar gdm --version zegt 2.30.5
<Bas2> wat een slechte distributie :P
<Bas2> de bugs staan trouwens al op launchpad
<trijntje> raar verhaal
<lemio> is hier nou nog wat mee gebeurt? http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/overheid-gaat-openubuntu-nl-media-team/
<xpubuntu> hoi ik  heb een vraag
<xpubuntu> ik heb men ubuntu op xp laten lijken
<xpubuntu> aleen als ik op start duw ziei k dat het ubuntu is
<xpubuntu> hoe kan ik dat ook op xp laten lijken
<xpubuntu> verder is het goed geslaagt
<xpubuntu> kent iemand een trucje
<xpubuntu> kent iemand een truche
<xpubuntu> ik kom later terug
<WillemAusterltz> hallo .. ik overweeg om U. te installeren op een p3 laptop .. heeft iemand daar ervaring mee?
<rork> WillemAusterltz: wat zijn de specificaties (cpu snelheid en geheugen?)
<Ronnie> hoe kun je zien hoeveel sectoren je hdd heeft?
<Ronnie> ow, gevonden 'sudo fdisk -l -u'
<Ronnie> ik heb sinds 10.10 het idee dat mijn hdd erg traag is geworden
<Ronnie> maar ik had 10.04 weer opnieuw geinstaleerd, maar toen was die nog steeds erg traag
<Ronnie> ik zie ook bij de CPU monitor meer IOWAIT dan ik normaal gewend ben
<Ronnie> weet iemand gemiddelde leessnelheden voor een 7200 RPM schijf (ik weet dat ze ver uit elkaar kunnen liggen per merk/type, maar ik weet niet in welke range ik moet denken)
<Ronnie> ik haal hier 54MB/s
<Cees> hier 10.10 Systeem -> Schijfgereedschap -> Benchmark max 58,3 MB/s, gemiddeld 43,7 MB/s 7200 RPM SATA
<Cees> net getest :), vergelijk met mijn SSD: max 258,2 MB/s
<Cees> maar je 54MB/s kan normaal zijn voor een hdd?
<Ronnie> Cees: ja het is een HDD. mijn max was ergens in de 80MB/s en laagste ergens 6,2MB/s
<Ronnie> merk jij verder geen performance problemen met 10.10?
<Cees> minumum 6,2 is wel opmerkelijk slecht. :| Nee, geen performace probleem met 10.10, integendeel.
<Ronnie> hoe zit het bij jou met de gemiddelde toegangtsijden?
<Ronnie> hier staat deze op 113ms (lijkt mij wel veel)
<Cees> 14,0 ms
<Cees> (ssd: 0,1 ms :))
<Ronnie> ah, nu een test opnieuw gedaan. 40,9MB/s min, 68,7 MB/s gem, 88,1MB/s max, 16,6ms toegangstijd
<Ronnie> dat lijk wel weer normaal te zijn
<Cees> 16,6ms is beter en 88,1MB/s is beter dan ik hier meet.
<Ronnie> en het grafiekje ziet er ook een stuk minder rommelig uit
 * Ronnie had bij de 2e tests de downloads uit gezet
<Cees> aha: feitelijk moet je zo'n test op een zo leeg mogelijk systeem uitvoeren, maar dat is een open deur.
<Ronnie> ja, had net alleen de chat maar aan staan
<Cees> leeg = weinig tot geen andere schijfacties.
<Cees> ik werk met ssd, en test de hdd die dienst doet als gegevensschijf. :P
 * Ronnie wil ook een SSD, maar in een laptop is het te duur, en er moet dan nog een 2e data schijf bij
<Cees> bij performance probleem na een versie upgrade zou ik toch niet als eerste een de (aansturing van) harddisk denken.
<Cees> een = aan ;)
<Ronnie> ik ook niet, maar ik had ook weer even 10.04 geinstalleerd en die was ook niet erg snel
<Ronnie> tenminste niet hoe ik me kon herinneren
<Cees> ok, ik dacht gelezen te hebben dat het iets met 10.10 te maken had.
<Cees> dan heb ik mij vergist. :)
<MaleXachi> L
<erkan^> werkt het add-ons for mozilla veel? Ik bedoel dat je maakt eigen hulpporgramma ofzo ?
<erkan^> :S
<OerHeks> ja er zijn gasten die zelf addons maken, Joshua heeft een buienradar ding gemaakt, best geinig. >> joshualuckers.nl/2010/10/18/buienradar-add-on-for-firefox/
<OerHeks> na installatie, zie je een klein dingetje rechts onder op de onderste balk.
<erkan^> okee
<erkan^> ik vind erg knap van hen dat ze kunnen zelf maken
<OerHeks> maar hoe .. ? dat weet ik niet :-)
<erkan^> ik ook niet
<erkan^> ik weet wel alleen standaard html code 4.01
<erkan^> echte programma zelfmaken kan ik echter niet
<erkan^> :p
<OerHeks> maa elke add-on maakt je browser logger en soms langzamer :(
<erkan^> ik heb paar addons in mijn browser, firefox toegevoegd en werkt normaal prima en snel (-:
<OerHeks> hangt natuurlijk af van je systeem, en wat de plugin doet, netwerkverkeer enzo ..
<Accesshater> addon != plugin
<erkan^> dat klopt
<SimpsonTP> navond, beste wensen
<SimpsonTP> ik heb een probleem met nautilus, hij blijft na een verse install half engels/ half nederlands
<OerHeks> hanf engels half nl ?
<SimpsonTP> ja, dus menu met nederlands titels, en knoppen en side panel in het engels
<OerHeks> wil je eens een screenshot maken ? plak maar op http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<SimpsonTP> http://imagebin.org/130545
<OerHeks> oke
<SimpsonTP> duidelijk ? :)
<OerHeks> heb je ubuntu engels geïnstalleerd, en daarna nederlands toegevoegd ?
<OerHeks> of wel direct nl tijdens installatie gekozen ?
<SimpsonTP> ik had connectie problemen bij install
<SimpsonTP> dus wel NL gekozen
<SimpsonTP> maar hij moest nog e.a. downloaden en dat ging pas in 2e instantie
<OerHeks> ah oke, niet direct updates en taalpakketten. heb je nu updates gedraaid ?
<SimpsonTP> yup
<OerHeks> oke ga naar systeem > beheer > taalondersteuning
<SimpsonTP> yup
<OerHeks> 1e tab op nederlands zetten, en 'op gehele systeem toepassen', en daarna
<OerHeks> 2e tab tekst, ook op nl zetten, en weder geheel systeem toepassen. ik denk dat hij dan updates wil.
<SimpsonTP> gebeurt niets
<OerHeks> na 'sluiten' ?
<SimpsonTP> ( had dit overig al eens geprobeerd )
<SimpsonTP> yup
<OerHeks> hmm, zo heb ik dat opgelost.
<misnix> magie!
<OerHeks> zeg eens misnix ?
<OerHeks> nogmaals updates draaien nu ?
<misnix> die oplossing :-)
<OerHeks> ja zou moeten werken hé ?
<SimpsonTP> did it done it been there :)
<SimpsonTP> zelf als nautilus helemaal verwijderd...
<misnix> mat purge?
<misnix> met
<SimpsonTP> ack
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get  --purge remove [package name]
<SimpsonTP> yup gedaan
<OerHeks> welke ubuntu draai je ?
<SimpsonTP> 10.04
<SimpsonTP> het systeem is vers geinstalleerd
<OerHeks> curieus
<SimpsonTP> ja, daarom kwam ik hier even kijken ;)
<OerHeks> systeemtaal is niet juist.
<OerHeks> ofwel de verandering is niet doorgevoerd voor alle accounts, of niet op gehele systeem toegepast.
<OerHeks> heb je xbmc of andere mediacentre software ?
<SimpsonTP> nope
<OerHeks> en ook maar 1 account op schone install, neem ik aan ?
<SimpsonTP> yup
<OerHeks> nou, schiet mij maar lek :-D
<SimpsonTP> taal ondersteuning verwijderen en opnieuw proberen ?
<OerHeks> dak kan, of mischien eens extra op nederlands(nederland) drukken voor toepassen
<OerHeks> er staan er 2, nederlands en nederlands(nederland)
<SimpsonTP> hmm nl geheel verwijderen en terug plaatsen zelfde resultaat
<SimpsonTP> schiet mij ook maar lek
<OerHeks> in andere applicaties ook nl/engels menu items ?
<OerHeks> log eens uit, en weer in ?
<SimpsonTP> denk al 5x gereboot ;)
<SimpsonTP> alleen nautilus heeft het probleem lijkt het...
<SimpsonTP> ook een nieuwe gebruiker heeft last van dit probleem
<OerHeks> zet hem eens van nl op engels
<OerHeks> reboot, en dan van eng weer naar nl
<trijntje> SimpsonTP, is het in alle programma's of alleen nautilus?
<OerHeks> alleen nautilus
<trijntje> vreemd
<OerHeks> zo vreemd als dit > http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/nautilus-na-verloop-van-tijd-deels-engels/msg565741/
<SimpsonTP> maar dat is geheel engels
<SimpsonTP> bij mij is nautilus maar een beetje engels :-(
<SimpsonTP> ah screenshot toont wel het zelfde
<OerHeks> maar dat had te maken met een CVS las ik
<OerHeks> mijn hoop was dat er een andere user zoals xbmc was ofzoiets
<OerHeks> maar ehm... pak 10.10 ?
<SimpsonTP> tja, zit daar nu al die nieuwe interface in ?
<OerHeks> neen
<OerHeks> die komt wss met 11.04, unity
<OerHeks> maar dan nog, als je video o.i.d. niet sterk genoeg is, val je terug in gnome
<SimpsonTP> ah, kan je dat ook kiezen ? :)
<OerHeks> dat is wat ik erover gelezen heb, ik heb de 11.04 alfa nog niet getest, heeft ook weinig zin, in virtualbox.
<SimpsonTP> k
<SimpsonTP> er gaat een lichtje branden trouwens....
<SimpsonTP> ik draai lotus notes 8.5.2 en opeens zie ik een 'Send to Notes' in het menu verschijnen in nautilus
<OerHeks> ahha
<OerHeks> ja dat kan van invloed zijn
<SimpsonTP> lijkt op dat verhaal van die link die gepost is
<SimpsonTP> hmm waar kan ik die menu keuzes vinden in de config ??
<OerHeks> in lotus notes ?
<SimpsonTP> nee in nautilus :)
<OerHeks> taalmenu > systeem beheer taalondersteuning
<SimpsonTP> ik bedoel zaken die programmas aan nautilus menu's toevoegen
<OerHeks> goeie vraag ..
<OerHeks> /usr/share/nautilus-sendto ?
<SimpsonTP> extensiosn
<SimpsonTP> bingo
<SimpsonTP> okay opgelost
<SimpsonTP> bedankt voor de hints ;)
<OerHeks> mooi mooi :-)
<SimpsonTP> kan ik toch rustig slapen ;)
<OerHeks> goede start 1-1-11
<SimpsonTP> http://techienotes.info/2009/12/30/how-i-removed-an-annoying-nautilus-context-menu-item/
<SimpsonTP> voor de logs ;)
<OerHeks> ah ik zat net hier te lezen, ook intressant http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2010/05/22/guide-to-customising-enhancing-nautilus-file-manager-for-ubuntugnomelinux/
<SimpsonTP> okay bedank en truste
<Viper> nice :D
<OerHeks> waarom gaat het fout, denk je ?
<OerHeks> omdat nederlands ~/Bureaublad gebruikt ipv ~/Desktop ?
<Accesshater> http://www.dumpert.nl/mediabase/1276271/358e63ee/fappen_in_je_toetje.html zieke nederlanders
<Accesshater> @ offtopic channel :p
<Accesshater> my bad
<Cugel> Noem je ons ziek?
<Accesshater> nederlanders @ filmpje
#ubuntu-nl 2011-01-02
<grid_> happy new year
<odracir34>  ik hewb een probleempje heb silvermoon geinstall, voor linux nu kan ik wel op sbs wat kijken, maar het vreemde is als ik een progamma start zie ik eerst reclame, geluid en beeld, na de reclame als het progamma opstart die ik wil kijken krijg ik wel het geluid maar helaas met zwartbeeld.wie o wie kan mij helpen met dit probleem !!!!
<trijntje> odracir34, alleen dit kanaal is voor het beantwoorden van vragen, je hoeft het niet ook in alle andere kanalen te vragen
<trijntje> odracir34, heb je een link voor mij?
<odracir34> wat voor link wil jij hebben ?
<trijntje> naar een filmpje van sbs6 dat je probeert te kijken
<odracir34> oke mom
<odracir34> http://www.sbs6.nl/web/show/id=1383366/langid=43/media=254833/page=1
<Cugel> Hmm, dat werkt bij mij,.
<odracir34> ik krijg alleen  gewluid met een mooi zwartbeeld
<Cugel> Moonlight 2.99.0.10. Overigens wel een Firefox crash als ik het filmpje stop.
<odracir34> ik kijk wel op mijn mac
<odracir34> ieder geval bedankt voor de hulp
<trijntje> odracir34, stuur een mailtje naar sbs6 om te klagen
<odracir34> trijntje sbs6 is het zelfde als de pvv .
<trijntje> als niemand klaagt veranderd er nooit wat
<Cugel> RTL geldt hetzelfde verhaal voor, maar daar werken ze ook graag met DRM.
<trijntje> ow, is dat de reden dat ze silverlight gebruiken?
<Cugel> Dat en iets met betere streaming of load balancing.
<Cugel> De publieke omroep zit nu ook weer op Flash, HTML5 is nog ver weg.
<trijntje> flash is al beter dan silverlight, dat werkt tenminste op linux
<Cugel> Maar de meeste RTL-programma's kun je dus netjes in .mp4-formaat downloaden, als je daarin zin hebt.
<trijntje> maarja, die zenders zullen ook wel met drm moeten werken van de rechthebbenden
<trijntje> ping UndiFineD
<UndiFineD> pang trijntje
<trijntje> hey, ik herinner me net dat ik niet op jouw mailtje naar launchpad dutch translators heb gereageerd..
<UndiFineD> had ik een mailtje gestuurd ? :P
<UndiFineD> kan ik me niet meer herinneren
<trijntje> UndiFineD, nou, je had je aangemeld voor het launchpad team, en dan krijg ik een mailtje
<UndiFineD> oh zo
<trijntje> ik heb je net een standaard welkomsmailtje gestuurd
<trijntje> voorlopig kan je denk ik het beste aan chromium werken, dat is de huidige focus van dat team
<UndiFineD> is goed :D
<trijntje> mooi zo
<RFACTOR> Hoi .
<RFACTOR> ik heb een vraagje .
<RFACTOR> ik heb net rfactor geinstaleerd in wine omdat ik in een filmpje heb gezien dat het kon.
<RFACTOR> maar nu geeft hij de volgende boodscap
<RFACTOR> no support for  texture compression fund
<RFACTOR> found
<RFACTOR> dxt  compression requirerd
<RFACTOR> weet iemand hoe ik directx in wine kan doen
<RFACTOR> niemabd
<trijntje> hey RFACTOR
<UndiFineD> RFACTOR: daarvoor moet je dan in #wine zijn
<RFACTOR> hey
<RFACTOR> ah oke
<RFACTOR> want heb al crossover gekocht
<RFACTOR> en daar  is net geinstaleerd probeer nu is op te starten
<trijntje> RFACTOR, dan moet je naar #crossover
<RFACTOR> men engels is niet goed
<trijntje> RFACTOR, wat is rfactor precies voor een programma?
<RFACTOR> een spel
<RFACTOR> op youtube zie ik het mense spelen in ubuntu
<Gotiniens> rfactor een spel noemen vind ik wel een understatement
<trijntje> maar gebruik je crossover of wine?
<RFACTOR> allebij
<RFACTOR> geprobeerd
<trijntje> waarschijnlijk heb je een oude versie van wine
<trijntje> als je wil kan je een (niet officiele) hogere versie van wine installeren
<trijntje> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<RFACTOR> ik heb de gene vab ubuntubeheer gisteren gedownload
<RFACTOR> moet ik de paketbron adde
<RFACTOR> da is da comando toch
<trijntje> ja, moet je in een terminal uitvoeren (ctrl + alt + t)
<commandoline> RFACTOR: Ja en ja
<RFACTOR> heb al gedaan
<trijntje> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<RFACTOR> ah het update en upgrade commando
<RFACTOR> wist niet dat je het ineen kon doen
<RFACTOR> wz
<trijntje> jeps
<RFACTOR> weeral iets bijgeleerd
<trijntje> hoeft niet via de terminal natuurlijk, maar dat is wel lekker snel ;)
<RFACTOR> klopt
<RFACTOR> is al gedaan
<RFACTOR> oiaohm: Could also depend on whether it's the free one or the propieritary.
<RFACTOR> kan iemand dit vertalen voor me
<trijntje> dat het afhankelijk is van of het de betaalde of gratis versie is
<RFACTOR> dankje ge ben ook in wine aant chatte
<trijntje> RFACTOR, ik zie het, ik zou maar gewoon geduld hebben en wachten of iemand je kan helpen
<RFACTOR> okay
<RFACTOR> aja heb nog oftoppic vraagje
<RFACTOR> als ik in men specs kijk ziei k dat men pentinium 4 op 3.0 ghz draait
<RFACTOR> hoe kan dat
<Gotiniens> waarom zou dat niet kunnen?
<RFACTOR> is dat niet hoog
<Gotiniens> er zijn pentiums 4 uitgebracht op 3.0 ghz
<Gotiniens> dat is volgens mij zelfs het meest verkochte model
<RFACTOR> in bladjes zie ik van die 300 euro procesors van 3.5 en in niewe laptops 1ghz eb 2 ghz
<Gotiniens> klopt
<RFACTOR> terwijl dit pc 5 6 jaartjes oud is
<Gotiniens> klopt allemaal
<RFACTOR> hoe kan dat
<Gotiniens> laten we erop houden dat ze er achter zijn gekomen dat het aantal ghz niet het enige is wat de snelheid van je CPU bepaalt
<Gotiniens> en daar zijn ze achtergekomen
<Gotiniens> euh
<Gotiniens> vergeet dat laatste
<RFACTOR> warom zijn niewe procesors ''trager'' dan mijn oude procesor
<Gotiniens> hij is niet trager
<RFACTOR> terug ontoppic
<RFACTOR> RFACTOR: If you can get the propieritary 9.3 driver blob from 'restricted', I think you're good.
<Gotiniens> hij heeft minder Gigahertz, maar is wel 10x sneller
<RFACTOR> ik moet een driver krijgen maar hoe
<RFACTOR> RFACTOR: If you can get the propieritary 9.3 driver blob from 'restricted', I think you're good.
<trijntje> RFACTOR, systeem -> beheer -> stuurprogramma's
<trijntje> de mensen in #winehq weten niets van ubuntu, dus die kunnen je ook niet helpen met de juiste drivers vinden
<RFACTOR> zow opgestaert en nu
<RFACTOR> ik kan er niets in doenµ
<trijntje> wat bedoel je?
<RFACTOR> extra stuurprogramas
<RFACTOR> dan zoekt da en dan kan ik aleen aflsuiten
<RFACTOR> er zijn geen niet vrij stuurprogramas in gebruik op deze computer
<RFACTOR> dat zegt hij
<RFACTOR> wat ik kabn doen is  sluiten
<trijntje> en je kan er ook geen selecteren?
<RFACTOR> en hulp
<RFACTOR> nope
<trijntje> hmm, het lijkt er op dat de restricted drivers oude ATI kaarten niet ondersteunen
<Gotiniens> klopt
<trijntje> en de open source drivers hebben dus blijkbaar geen ondersteuning voor coole 3D effecten
<Gotiniens> RFACTOR, welke 3d kaart heb je?
<Cees> nieuwe versie van belastingdienst voor 2010 beschikbaar voor Linux maar heeft hier probleem met visuele effecten. http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/BelastingDienst
<RFACTOR> ik heb geen 3d
<RFACTOR> dan moet ik ook niew scherm en brilleke enz
<Gotiniens> hehe
<Gotiniens> dat is de nieuwe definitie van 3d inderdaad
<Gotiniens> welke video kaart heb je
<RFACTOR> weet ik niet
<Gotiniens> doe eens in een terminal: lspci
<Gotiniens> en zoek naar: VGA compatible controller
<RFACTOR> ah ub wine zeide ze een ati
<Gotiniens> ik wil meer weten denk enkel ati
<Gotiniens> ook welk type
<RFACTOR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549514/
<RFACTOR> das die van derstraks
<OerHeks> lspci | grep -i VGA
<RFACTOR> ik gebruik dvi
<Gotiniens> je hebt een ati Radeon X300
<RFACTOR> is dat slecht ?
<Gotiniens> definieer slecht
<Viper> het is niet slecht voor 3d
<RFACTOR> hoe haal ik niewe drivers er voor binne
<RFACTOR> ze zeggen dat ik een niewe driver nodig heb
<OerHeks> De huidige versie van de ATI/AMD fglrx-driver ondersteun de X300 niet meer. De versie die de X300 nog wel ondersteund is niet te compileren cq installeren met de huidige kernel-versie.
<RFACTOR> euh en hoe moet ik dan dat oplosse
<Gotiniens> gaat niet lukken ben ik bang dan
<OerHeks> andere kaart kopen, en als die x300 onboard zit, jammer.
<OerHeks> voor gewone 2d functies is hij prima.
<RFACTOR> dus geen mogelijheid
<Viper> oude kernel gebruiken?
<RFACTOR> hoe doe i kda
<OerHeks> dat zou kunnen, ik denk een kernel lager dan 2.6.33
<Gotiniens> de vraag is wat er dan allemaal stuk kan gaan
<Gotiniens> pulseaudio?
<Gotiniens> wifi
<Gotiniens> netwerk
<OerHeks> flash ..
<trijntje> zit er bij n lagere kernel ook meteen een lagere xorg?
<Gotiniens> niet perse
<Gotiniens> eigenlijk niet
<trijntje> dus kort gezegd kan het gewoon niet
<Gotiniens> maar kan me best voorstellen dat xorg dingen gebruikt die alleen in een bepaalde kernel zitten
<RFACTOR> pffff en in een virtuele xp
<Gotiniens> heb je ook geen 3d
<RFACTOR> ik heb hier nog een licentie liggen (:
<Gotiniens> iig, geen fatsoenlijke
<trijntje> dan kan je beter naast elkaar installeren
<Gotiniens> als je nu windows installed, moet je om ubuntu weer te kunnen opstarten de volgende handleiding volgen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/GrubHerstel
<trijntje> oja, gemene windows
<Viper> En als je oude Ubuntu installeert?
<RFACTOR> ken ik
<RFACTOR> ben ik al meermals mee naar hiergegaan
<RFACTOR> ik heb ervaring met grub herstellen (:
<Gotiniens> Viper, een oude ubuntu is ook niet echt handig, de enige versie die nog ondersteunt word die ook die 3d kaart ondersteunt is hardy heron 8.04, en die is nogmaar tot april ondersteunt op werkstations
<Viper> beter dan XP lol
<trijntje> en dan is het ook maar de vraag of de nieuwste wine op hardy werkt
<Gotiniens> waarschijnlijk niet
<trijntje> hardy, dat is pas lang geleden zeg, grappig dat die nogsteeds ondersteund wordt
<Gotiniens> ondersteunen betekent bij ubuntu namelijk bug fixes, en niet nieuwe versies
<Gotiniens> trijntje, is een LTS
<Gotiniens> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/timeline/8610c05b8a69a34d555df030602f9f4f.png
<trijntje> hm, gebruik ik toch al 3.5 jaar ubuntu
<Gotiniens> ik heb alle versies van ubuntu gebruikt
<Gotiniens> ik kende het project al voordat het Ubuntu heette
<Gotiniens> iig, voordat de naam bekend was gemaakt
<Gotiniens> dit is denk ik wel de distro die ik het langste heb gebruikt
<trijntje> baas boven baas
<Gotiniens> er zijn ook genoeg bazen boven mij hoor :)
<RawChid> Wie is de eindbaas?
<Viper> chanserv? :D
<misnix> debian 0.9x
<Gotiniens> ik denk dat je linux torvalds als de eindbaas mag beschouwen
<Gotiniens> euh
<Gotiniens> linus natuurlijk
<Gotiniens> hij is ook niet echt knap, dus hij voldoet ook nog aan de alternatieve benaming van eindbaas
<Gotiniens> euh, betekenis
<Viper> en GNU?
<Gotiniens> daar zal de einbaas richard stallman zijn
<Gotiniens> die voldoet zeker aan de alternatieve betekenis
<OerHeks> niet knap, heel goed.
<misnix> eindbaas, tenenkaas
<Gotiniens> haha, wel toevallig dat het rijmt ja :(
<misnix> niet toevallig, vanwege stallman
<trijntje> opperhoofd stallman, hij is wel cool
<Gotiniens> zijn culinaire gewoonten vind ik wel wat minder, maar verder is hij wel cool ja
<JanC> iemand die ik ken had een computer die tenenkaas heette...
<Samuel> hallo
<OerHeks> :-)
<Samuel> zijn er mensen die ervaring hebben met het gebruiken van betatrack ?
<OerHeks> ik heb geen idee wat betatrack is.
<Samuel> ik bedoel backtrack :D
<OerHeks> ow backtrack, daarvoor is een eigen irc kanaal, het is geen ubuntu toch ?
<viezerd> laatste versie is geloof ik ubuntu-based
<JanC> ja, dacht ik ook
<Samuel> ow en dat is #backtrack ?
<Samuel> of backtrack-nl ?
<Samuel> #backtrack-nl
<Samuel> :)
<Luuk> hackertje
<Luuk> athans
<Luuk> wanna be hacker
<JanC> Samuel: als je vragen hebt over het gedeelte van backtrack dat hetzelfde is als Ubuntu kan je hier uiteraard vragen stellen, maar voor de backtrack-specifieke zaken neem je best de specifieke kanalen daarvoor
<Dykam> xp gedeelte herinstalled op een dualboot, starte op enzo, maar schijbaar hebben de updates de mbr kapot gemaakt :/
<Dykam> het is op een netbook... bezig een usb stick voor te bereiden
<MaleXachi> Ik zit met een probleempje in ubuntu 10.10. Als ik een Portscan wilt doen met Nmap, dan krijg ik echter deze melding: Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -PN .. Iemand die weet hoe dit komt ?
<Gotiniens> ja
<Gotiniens> de host die je scanned blokkeerd wss de standaard manier van scannen, of hij is echt uit
<Gotiniens> gewoon scannen met die -PN optie
<MaleXachi> Hoe kan ik het dan toestaan ?
<MaleXachi> Ja, dat heb ik geprobeerd, maar volgens mij tik ik commando verkeerd.
<MaleXachi> Ik deed zo: sudo nmap -A -T4 -PN 80.00.000.00
<Gotiniens> je weet dat dat geen geldig ip adres is?
<MaleXachi> Ik tik dan ook geen echte ip.
<MaleXachi> Is voorbeeldje.
<MaleXachi> Toen ik ging scannen met die ip met Nmap kreeg ik erna deze melding: Too many fingerprints match this host to give specific OS details
<Gotiniens> dat is geen error maar een warning
<Gotiniens> hij gaat dan gewoon door
<Gotiniens> let wel op dat het met de optie -PN een stuk langer duurt om te scannen
<MaleXachi> Hm okee.
<Gotiniens> het is dan niet meer binnen een seconde gedaan iig
<Gotiniens> een minuutje geduld ofzo
<MaleXachi> Maar ik zie geen open ports staan in terminal zelf, terwijl ie zegt 1000 ports gescand te hebben.
<MaleXachi> Of gesloten ports.
<Gotiniens> dan kan het toch dat al die poorten dicht zijn?
<Gotiniens> wat voor systeem scan je?
<Gotiniens> welk OS enz?
<MaleXachi> Ja, maar dan zou ik dat liever als melding zien.
<MaleXachi> Als er niks staat, heb ik er weinig aan.
<MaleXachi> indows 7
<MaleXachi> Windows*
<Gotiniens> All 1000 scanned ports on 192.168.254.2 are filtered
<Gotiniens> dat zeg toch genoeg imo
<rork> Dykam: Windows installeert zijn eigen bootloader over grub en houd daarbij geen rekening met ubuntu, met een live-cd of usb-stick kun je grub herinstalleren: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/GrubHerstel
<Dykam> O_o krijg eht voor elkaar om gparted te crashen
<Gotiniens> een voorbeeld van mijn eigen netwerk
<MaleXachi> Hm okee en dat wilt dus zeggen dat alle ports gesloten zijn ?
<Dykam> zover was ik, maar even kijken op die pagina
<Dykam> moet het op een stick krijgen
<Dykam> rork, staat niks over usb :/
<Gotiniens> MaleXachi, ja, voor de machine waarvandaan je scant wel ja
<MaleXachi> Okay thanks Gotiniens
<MaleXachi> Dan weet ik zat.
<rork> Dykam: dat werkt precies hetzelfde als vanaf de live-cd
<Dykam> dat snap ik..
<Dykam> maar ik moet eerst een usb opstartbaar krijgen en er de iso op krijgen
<Dykam> oh, gevonden
<Dykam> unetbootin
<MaleXachi> hernoem de map naar isolinux
<MaleXachi> Dan is ie opstartbaar
<Dykam> euh... wat
<MaleXachi> Laat maar.. te druk dude.
<Dykam> unetbootin heeft gefaald :/
<rork> Welke error geeft hij dan?
<Dykam> nou
<Dykam> bij de andere pc
<Dykam> komt een schermpje, unetbootin
<Dykam> dus unetbootin zelf start
<Dykam> maar na het aftellen van "start default" begint ie opnieuw te tellen
<Dykam> hiij pakt supergrub2disk niet
<Dykam> nu 1 van de standaard ubuntu iso's proberen
<RawChid> Ik heb mijn ntfs partities automagisch laten mounten. Weet iemand hoe ik de rechten dan kan aanpassen?
<RawChid> Ik wil others +read hebben...
<RawChid> Niet allemaal tegelijk :P
<rork> RawChid: hoe heb je dat ingesteld? in fstab of via een ander programma?
<RawChid> Ik heb niets ingesteld, het gaat vanzelf (Gnome Automount?). En ik wil het niet via fstab doen.
<RawChid> Ik weet hoe het in fstab moet
<RawChid> JanC, weet jij toevallig of dit wel mogelijk is buiten fstab om? Gnome mount het namelijk met alleen rechten voor mijn user, ik wil anderen ook leesrechten geven...
<JanC> dan lijkt het me beter dat je fstab gebruikt
<JanC> en automatisch mounten
<JanC> geen idee hoe je dat anders kan instellen trouwens
<RawChid> Het probleem daarmee was dat ik de partities dan als "map" worden gezien. Mijn externe HD gaat elke keer weer spinnen als ik nautilus opstart. Nu worden ze als apparaten ofzo gezien (ook bij Places) en gaan mn externe HD niet steeds spinnen als ik nautilus aanklik
<RawChid> Nu spint hij pas als ik een partitie op die HD aanklik
<JanC> ah, extern
<RawChid> In fstab kan ik zo'n umask instellen... Kan niet vinden of dat bij automount ofzo kan
<JanC> nu ja, ik zou het ook eens moeten opzoeken om te zien welk programma dat eigenlijk precies mount en hoe
<RawChid> Weet je misschien hoe dat heet? Of een naam voor mij om te googlen? (is gvfs wel juist?)
<RawChid> Ah, oke.
<JanC> wat als je een regel hebt in fstab maar zonder "auto" (of zelfs met "noauto")?
<RawChid> Dan moet ik em handmatig mounten he
<RawChid> Dat wil ik ook weer niet :P
<JanC> noauto bepaalt enkel dat die niet tijdens het opstarten gemount moet worden
<JanC> maar mogelijk beïnvloedt het ook hoe de user mount zooi werkt idd.
<RawChid> Jammer dat Windows geen goede ext ondersteuning heeft, dan had ik dit probleem niet :P
<JanC> ext werkt toch goed genoeg onder Windows?
<RawChid> Bij mij niet
<RawChid> Bij mn ene XP installatie wel, en bij de andere krijg ik het niet aan de praat. Daarbij wil ik de mogelijkheid houden mijn HD mee te nemen naar vrienden.
<RawChid> Ik kom via google echt alleen maar fstab tegen :(
<Gotiniens> JanC, onder nieuwe windows versies werken de ext drivers volgens mij niet, en ext4 is zowiezo niet ondersteunt
<JanC> ext4 is ook niet echt nodig natuurlijk
<Viper> Is er programma voor "advance mouse settings"?
<trijntje> Viper, wat zou dat programma moeten doen?
<Viper> Ene muis is usb werkt perfect. Andere muis is bluetooth. En die doet het raar
<Viper> bluetooth muis springt.
<Gotiniens> dan kan je extra instellingen hebben wat je wil, maar die gaan niet helpen
<Gotiniens> springen van de muis betekent: slechte ondergrond of slecht ontvangst
<Viper> Maar als ik andere program gebruik game of zo werkt Perfect
<Gotiniens> kapotte muis kan ook
<Viper> Onder gamen doet ie perfect umm
<Gotiniens> game je onder ubuntu?
<Viper> aleen in GUI doet ie raar
<Viper> jah
<Viper> in Gnome doet ie raar
<Gotiniens> en de gewone muis opties verhelpen het niet?
<Viper> niet echt ik kan sprongen verkleinen/vergroten
<JanC> dat "verspringen" en "haperen" is waarom ik geen draadloze muizen meer koop  :P
<Viper> Maar onder game doet ie perfect
<JanC> onder game gebruik je die anders veronderstel ik?
<Viper> Bluetooth werkt goed als ik ga Tremulous draaien
<Viper> Bij elke spell doet ie goed
<Viper> had zelfde probleem met oude Ubuntu
<JanC> volgens mij gebruiken spellen de beweging, niet de locatie
<JanC> verder weet ik ook niet precies waardoor het komt, maar ik heb altijd miserie met draadloze (niet BT) muizen
<Gotiniens> ik zou het ook niet weten, ik kan het technisch niet eens verklaren
<Viper> ok thanks
<JanC> en als je pech hebt krijg je natuurlijk ook storing van WiFi of microgolf op je bluetooth, die gebruiken immers allemaal dezelfde frequenties   ;)
<Viper> ik heb hier 20 wifi routers of zo lol
<Gotiniens> hier ook minstens
<Gotiniens> maar als hij het tijdens spelletjes niet doet, is dat niet de verklarin
<JanC> kan zijn dat het in spelletjes ook minder opvalt
<Viper> Het is niet zo heel erg maar als ik Gimp of ikscape gebruik:/
<Viper> dan zou ik niet kunnen spelen
<JanC> vb. in de GUI krijgt je muisbeweging extra "versnelling" bij de "plaatsberekening" en zo, dus kan zijn dat het daardoor meer opvalt
<Gotiniens> maar heb je al met de normale muis opties gespeeld om te kijken of dat helpt?
<JanC> Viper: en het is niet omdat je systeem zwaar belast is of zo?
<Viper> nee
<Viper> usb muis werkt perfect
<Viper> maar die bluetooth werkt alsof het belast is
<N00Bnl> Goede avond
<N00Bnl> Ik heb een aantal vragen over Ubuntu Server
<N00Bnl> Zou iemand mij misschien willen helpen?
<OerHeks> stel je vraag, misschien weetiemand het antwoord, N00Bnl
<N00Bnl> Het is niet een vraag in het bijzonder. Maar ik zal een schieten wie weet.
<N00Bnl> Ik wil een eigen nas gaan bouwen met in de toekomst flinke mogelijkheden tot storage groei.
<N00Bnl> Het liefst wil ik alles zo makkelijk mogelijk beheren. Spelen doe ik wel op andere machines.
<Gotiniens> dan zou ik freenas aanraden
<Gotiniens> is geen ubuntu
<Gotiniens> is zelfs geen linux
<Gotiniens> maar wel makkelijk
<N00Bnl> Freenas heeft BSD als achtergrond. Daar draait geen Airvideo op.
<N00Bnl> Ik heb het liefst een linux afstammeling. Daar zijn veel meer packages voor te krijgen.
<Gotiniens> zover ik weet is er geen freenas achtig constructie voor linux
<N00Bnl> Ubuntu Server + Webmin komt niet in de buurt?
<Gotiniens> webmin is niet ondersteunt op ubuntu
<N00Bnl> hmm
<Cees> webmin en ubuntu server gaan niet altijd goed samen dacht ik.
<Cees> alternatief? weet ik ff niet
<N00Bnl> Ik heb wel eens gelezen dat Webmin een beetje gedateerd is. Het kan veel stuk maken.
<N00Bnl> Maar ik heb het nooit actief gebruikt
<Gotiniens> dat lijkt me al genoeg redenen om het niet te gebruiken
<OerHeks> ik vind een hele howto > http://irrationale.com/2010/07/12/airvideo-on-ubuntu-10-04-the-easy-way/
<N00Bnl> Hoe gaat Ubuntu om met hardware raid controllers? Of onboard raid controllers?
<viezerd> freebsd heeft een linux compat mode
<Gotiniens> N00Bnl, zover ik weet goed, ik heb beide gebruikt in profesionele omgevingen
<Gotiniens> nooit echte bugs tegengekomen
<Gotiniens> maar is airvideo niet enkel een DLNA server?
<N00Bnl> Nee. Airvideo converteerd on the fly. Je heb een client side IOS app om je content op te vragen.
<N00Bnl> Mapje toekennen aan server kant en gaan met de banaan. Ongeacht je video bestanden.
<Cees> N00Bnl, je vraagt "hoe gaat Ubuntu om met hardware" maar dat is sterk afhankelijk van welke hardware (denk ik).
<N00Bnl> Ik heb dit bord in gedachten: Intel S3420GPV
<Cees> content is een een ander verhaal.
<N00Bnl> true
<N00Bnl> Ik heb in gedachten Intel S3420GPV met een Core i3 en 8GB kingston ecc memory
<Gotiniens> N00Bnl, let wel, on-board raid wordt op linux meestal niet ondersteunt, maar die controllers als gewone schijf controller gebruiken wel
<Gotiniens> je kan dan het beste de software raid van linux gebruiken
<N00Bnl> Dat bord heeft 6 S-ATA poorten. 1 = SSD boot / 5 x 2 TB in raid 5 software raid. En dan over een poosje hang ik er een pci-e raid controller in met 8 x 2 TB in raid 6.
<N00Bnl> Zou dat werken?
<Gotiniens> die raid 5 software raid zal niet werken van het bord zelf
<Gotiniens> maar je kan die poorten wel gebruiken voor de software raid van linux
<N00Bnl> ja dat bedoelde ik ook idd
<N00Bnl> Hoe zwaar gaat die i3 het dan krijgen?
<Gotiniens> ik denk dat het on-the-fly decoden van that airvideo het zwaarste is
<Gotiniens> ik neem aan dat je niet constant honderden MB's zit te pompen af te lezen  van/naar die NAS
<N00Bnl> Ik heb een tweede systeempje (atom bakje) met SABNZBD+ die toch wel 24/7 de lijn open houd...
<N00Bnl> Is het relatief gemakkelijk om een ZFS aray in elkaar te zetten?
<Gotiniens> ZFS is er toch niet voor linux?
<N00Bnl> "of alternatief" laat ik de vraag anders stellen. Is het relatief eenvoudig om een software raid in elkaar te zetten onder Ubuntu?
<Gotiniens> vind ik wel :)
<hansw> zat er niet al wat zfs support in de kernel?
<viezerd> Debian Squeeze met kFreeBSD krijgt ZFS support
<Gotiniens> viezerd, hij wil de freeBSD kernel niet gebruiken
<viezerd> maar airvideo draait op debian toch ?
<Gotiniens> mjah maar GNU/linux Debian is niet kFreeBSD debian
<N00Bnl> Ja debian maar ook op Ubuntu. En met name de flinke support op Ubuntu bevalt me wel :)
<hansw> mja, wat noem je support?
<N00Bnl> Nou plaatsen zoals deze waar ik nu ben :)
<hansw> ah, ok
<viezerd> volgens mij is het gewoon debian GNU userland met freebsd kernel, en neem aan dat airvideo in userland draait
<Gotiniens> viezerd, de freeBSD heeft geen volledige compatibiliteit met ELF bestanden
<Gotiniens> ELF bestanden zijn de uitvoerbare bestanden voor linux
<Gotiniens> ik neem aan dat airvideo standaard als ELF is gecompileerd
<N00Bnl> ELF? Dat zegt mij niets...
<Gotiniens> hoeft ook niet
<N00Bnl> :)
<N00Bnl> Ben nu in VirtualBox een testopstelling aan het maken. 40GB via ide controller en 5 x 2 TB achter een s-ata controller.
<N00Bnl> Eens kijken hoe dat in zijn werk gaat
<Gotiniens> ik zeg, probeer ook eens je raid array te vergroten enz als test
<N00Bnl> Kan ik achteraf home folder verplaatsen van de fysieke boot schijf naar mijn software aray?
<Gotiniens> ja dat kan
<N00Bnl> ok
<hosoka> Hallo allemaal. Gelukkig nieuwjaar 2011.
<N00Bnl> En is er een makkelijke manier om centraal users, smb shares, ftp shares en permissies te regelen?
<Gotiniens> moet wel je array onder /home gemount worden
<Gotiniens> N00Bnl, je bedoelt een alternatief op webmin?
<N00Bnl> Ja zo zou je het ook kunnen zeggen.
<N00Bnl> Iets anders dan de CLI
<hansw> freeradius
<Gotiniens> zover ik weet zijn die er niet
<OerHeks> samba shares beheren met SWAT ?
<hansw> maar dan met een gui, dat laatste ken ik niet maar is er vast wel
<hansw> N00Bnl, http://freeradius.org/dialupadmin.html
<hansw> en dan via radius laten inloggen
<hansw> is te doen
<N00Bnl> Voor iemand met weinig linux ervaring maar met een groot doorzetting's vermogen zal het wel pittig worden.
<Gotiniens> hansw, is radius niet een beetje overkill voor een thuis nas?
<RawChid> Heb je echt 3 manieren nodig om bestanden te delen?
<N00Bnl> SMB shares in huis, het liefst ook AFP (apple users) en FTP naar buiten toe. Hangen zo'n 30 users aan die informatie met mij uitwisselen.
<RawChid> Oke
<N00Bnl> Moet ik echt alles via de CLI configureren? En ook nog op drie verschillende plekken?
<Gotiniens> users is zowiezo centraal
<N00Bnl> Welke FTP server adviseren jullie overigens?
<RawChid> SFPT!
<hansw> Gotiniens, ligt eraan hoeveel je wil delen :-)
<RawChid> SFTP raad ik aan
<RawChid> Werkt gewoon via SSH
<N00Bnl> Ja maar dat ondersteunt niet iedere client toch?
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/SSHToegangBeperken
<hansw> N00Bnl, sftp werkt zelfs met filezilla, winscp, the apple file manager
<hansw> alleen heeft die laatst volgens mij alleen ro rechten
<N00Bnl> idd hansw enkel read only vanuit de finder
<hansw> maar ook voor apple zijn er wel scp proggies
<RawChid> Ik ken wel iemand die SCP't met een client op een mac
<hansw> maar scp voor intern use only is wel overkill
<N00Bnl> Ja via cyberduck dat komt wel goed
<RawChid> Filezille draait ook op OSX
<hansw> cyberduck idd
<RawChid> N00Bnl: en je wilt sowieso geen webmin gebruiken?
<RawChid> Ik bedoel, het wordt niet aangeraden, maar het kan wel (op eigen risico :P)
<N00Bnl> Ik wil best een risico lopen maar niet op mijn data. Daar ben ik zo bang voor.
<N00Bnl> Herinstalleren en configureren zal me worst zijn.
<N00Bnl> Ik bedoel wat gebeurd er met mijn software aray als mijn OS faalt en herinstall nodig heeft
<hansw> zorg dat je een goede backup hebt, en beveilig zken met chroot enzo
<RawChid> Nou, je data doet webmin niet veel mee voor zover ik weet. Volgens mij waren er vooral dependency problemen en dat webmin iets deed met config bestanden ofzo
<hansw> RawChid, had webmin geen rootrechten nodig?
<N00Bnl> Backups maken is geen optie. Heb nu 6 TB aan data en wil zodra mijn nieuwe project af is op korte termijn naar 20 TB
<RawChid> Ja, je wilt niet dat je data stuk gaat als je OS stuk gaat
<N00Bnl> idd
<hansw> N00Bnl, of zorg dat je het rsynced naar een ander stel schijven
<hansw> 6 Tb is nog wel te doen als het op kosten aankomt
<RawChid> Je klinkt wel als iemand die wat verstand van computers enzo heeft. Is de CLI dan echt zo'n drempel?
<Cees> N00Bnl, backup is een must toch?
<N00Bnl> Ik heb ook wel verstand van computers en op zich is de CLI geen drempel maar ik ben bang voor mij data.
<RawChid> Ik backup echt niet AL mijn data :P Alleen de data die ik belangrijk genoeg vind ;)
<Cees> ook van 20TB
<Cees> maar/en heb je 20TB belangrijke data?
<N00Bnl> Ik wil het in RAID draaien voor hardware safety maar backups hoef ik niet te maken. Het betreft een uit de hand gelopen hobby. Ik dump mijn Blurays naar mijn server en speel ze via mediaplayer af op de tv
<hansw> als je data niet kunt missen moet je zorgen dat je een backup hebt
<hansw> ah, dan zorg je dat je een backup van de rest hebt
<RawChid> Je blurays zijn je backup?
<hansw> 2 Gb kun je gratis backuppen bij elke backup boer
<N00Bnl> :P:P
<N00Bnl> RawChid: Klopt maar er gaat nogal wat tijd in zitten.
<hansw> gerbuik hier spideroak
<Cees> N00Bnl, "backups hoef ik niet te maken" klinkt opmerkelijk.
<RawChid> Dan hoeg je er maar 10.000 te vinden voor 20 TB hansw
<Cees> is het belangrijk of niet?
<hansw> RawChid, als hij zijn data toch op blueray heeft is het niet zo belangrijk, kost alleen tijd, als dat te duur is neemt hij een betaalde oplossing of rsynced het ofzo
<Cees> anders zou ik ook geen raid veiligheid maar raid snelheid kiezen.
<N00Bnl> Ik heb er geen geld voor over om alles te mirroren. Maar ik wil wel raid 5 of 6 draaien. Ik ben vooral bang dat ik zelf even een foutje maak omdat ik niet een linux pro ben
<Cees> raid helpt niet tegen een foutje hoor!
<N00Bnl> klopt
<N00Bnl> Maar hardware safety heb ik niet in de hand.
<N00Bnl> Foutjes maken wel
<N00Bnl> Daaorm wel raid 5 of 6 maar geen backups
<Cees> je "foutje" wordt ook gemirrored :P
<hansw> drbd zou het ook overnemen ja :-)
<Cees> backup rulez :P
<N00Bnl> Ik heb nu in virtualbox een Ubuntu server draaien op 40 GB ide hdd en 5 x 2 tb s-ata schijven. Alles virtueel uiteraard. Ik zou niet eens weten waar te beginnen nu om die aray te maken ;)
<N00Bnl> Lets google :P
<N00Bnl> Kan ik nu met een live cd via gparted aan de slag? Of beter via de CLI?
<hansw> ligt er aan waar je je goed bij voelt, als test zou ik eens stoeien met de cli
<RawChid> En als je hardware raid hebt? (Of was dat geen optie?)
<RawChid> Je zou overigens ook nog een GUI kunnen installeren om dingen te doen die je niet via de CLI aandurft ofzo
<N00Bnl> haha ja maar daar zit ik de knoop met me zelf. want dan leer ik het nooit. (ik hoor jullie denken: zuch!)
<RawChid> Lol
<RawChid> Zo ben ik wel begonnen
<RawChid> Op mn desktop proberen zoveel mogelijk CLI te doen. Als ik er ff niet uitkwam en door wilde deed ik het dan maar via de GUI
<hansw> N00Bnl, we hebben het allemaal moeten leren, denk dat het alleen maar goed is dat je dit doet, niets mis mee
<N00Bnl> Is FakeRAID een goede oplossing voor mijn storage probleem?
<OerHeks> fakeraid belast je processor, lijkt me te doen met een i3
<wegento> wel de goedkoopste oplossing
<Cees> Geen idee maar "fake" klinkt voldoende als je het een echte backup niet waard vindt.
<N00Bnl> mjha
<N00Bnl> mjah*
<Gotiniens> N00Bnl, gebruik liever mdadm
<N00Bnl> Gotiniens: ga ik mee aan de slag. Ik zal eens zoeken naar informatie op google.
<Cees> sry, voorgaande opmerking van mij sloeg nergens op. Fake heeft hier een hele ander betekenis,
<N00Bnl> Ben aan het spelen met MDADM maar wel pittig hoor :p
#ubuntu-nl 2011-12-26
<KoffieBo0N> goedendag allen!
<KoffieBo0N> ik heb een vraagje over de installatie van ubuntu
<KoffieBo0N> iemand die me toevallig kan helpen? :)
<CasW> Tuurlijk, altijd; vraag je vraag maar gewoon ;)
<KoffieBo0N> harstikke mooi :)!
<KoffieBo0N> het zit namelijk als volgt, bij het booten van de ubuntu cd
<KoffieBo0N> crasht die bij het laden
<KoffieBo0N> ik post fftjes een dropbox-linkje met een foto van wat ik dan krijg te zien op mijn beeld
<CasW> Goed :)
<KoffieBo0N> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8164771/IMG_20111226_122510.jpg
<KoffieBo0N> sorry dattie op de kop staat hehe
<CasW> :P
<CasW> Wat voor grafische kaart zit er in die pc?
<KoffieBo0N> een nvidia geforce 240
<KoffieBo0N> ehm... ffe denken er stond nog een lettertje voor die 240 :P
<CasW> Dat maakt niet uit ;)
<CasW> (Waarschijnlijk "gt")
<KoffieBo0N> jep :)
<CasW> En je hebt gewoon de nieuwste Ubuntu?
<KoffieBo0N> ja ik heb de nieuwste image van deze site gepakt
<CasW> Ja, da's goed :)
<CasW> (Ik google even)
<Cees> misschien moet je de alternate CD eens proberen
<Cees> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/+bug/763052
<CasW> Ah, kijk :P
<KoffieBo0N> ojee een bugje :P
<Cees> met een alternate cd installeer je dezelfde Ubuntu, maar dan zonder grafisch installetie programma
<KoffieBo0N> oke
<KoffieBo0N> en waar zou ik die kunnen vinden?
<KoffieBo0N> (of is booten vanaf een usb-stick ook een optie)
<Cees> nee, boot van een live-image vanaf usb maakt niet uit (=dezelfde grafische kaart)
<Cees> via http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/ ga je naar de gewenste uitgave en kiest voor -alternate-cd
<KoffieBo0N> ahh oke!
<KoffieBo0N> ik zal er even na kijken, alvast bedankt voor je hulp :D
<KoffieBo0N> en daar ben ik weer :)
<KoffieBo0N> ubuntu draait hier goed!
<KoffieBo0N> ik heb alleen nog een laatste vraag :P
<StefandeVries> Ga je gang. :)
<KoffieBo0N> nou, het probleem is dat mijn huisgenoten niet echt bepaald veel verstand hebben van pc' s
<KoffieBo0N> ik vraag me nu af of het mogelijk is, tijdens het opstarten, windows als standaard te zetten
<KoffieBo0N> en dat je zelf met het pijltje naar ubuntu moet gaan wil jij het opstarten
<StefandeVries> Dat kan.
<StefandeVries> Als je naar het Softwarecentrum gaat, en daar zoekt naar opstart-manager, kan je een programma installeren waarmee je precies dat kunt instellen.
<KoffieBo0N> da' s mooi :)!
<KoffieBo0N> bedankt voor jullie hulp, scheelt me weer wat tijd
<KoffieBo0N> ben nu aan het zoeken ^^
<StefandeVries> Succes alvast, en laat ons maar weten of het is gelukt of niet.
<KoffieBo0N> dan heb ik nog een klein probleem, dan ben je van me af :)
<KoffieBo0N> nou wil ik die startup-manager die ik net gedownload heb laden, maar hoe doe ik dat eigenlijki
<KoffieBo0N> die staat namelijk niet bij mijn ge"installeerde apps
<indianajoost> Hallo allemaal. Ik heb problemen met mijn microfoon bij skype onder ubuntu 11.10. Terwijl in sound recorder wel geluid wordt opgenomen is dat bij Skype niet zo. Ik hoor wel geluid aan de andere kant van de 'lijn'.
<indianajoost> Systeem = netbook, acer aspire one.
<Skald_9_> ik snap echt niet wat er zoveel beter is aan die unity op m'n desktop komt het voorlopig nog niet op
<angela_> goede avond het is mij niet gelukt om lamp server te instaleren hoewel ik iedere stap in de howto daar voor heb gevolgt
<timo^> hmmz
<timo^> apache2, php, en mysql?
<angela_> ja
<timo^> wat heb je voor howto, en heb je een foutmelding
<angela_> heb  het gegoglet
<angela_> mom
<timo^> je hebt nog wel een linkske toch?
<angela_> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies
<angela_> dat s waar ik het heb geprobeerd
<timo^> en waar loopt het spaak?
<timo^> (die tut heb ik ook gebruikt, probleemloos)
<angela_> bij  een paar keer tijdens de instalatie ging het al niet goed
<timo^> hm
<timo^> sorry, ik moet even gaan :)
<angela_> apache 2 wou herstarten kon hij de ectfile en config niet vinden
<lg188> hallow is er een scriptje die het mogelijk maakt om een soort van interface maakt voor ftp?
<pimm> Een grafische interface?
<lg188> aangezien ik op en server werk en effe niet met shell wil werkeb
<lg188> ja
<pimm> Wat dacht je van… Filezilla
<lg188> server
<lg188> dus geen echte interface
<lg188> alleen een shell
<pimm> Want je gebruikt SSH, of iets?
<lg188> idd
<lg188> 't komt erop neer
<lg188> dat ik eigenlijk dir
<lg188> van deze pc naar daar krijgen
<lg188> maar ftp lukt me niet echt goed
<OerHeks> je ftp server heeft vast wel een remote webinterface
<lg188> server staat op deze pc
<lg188> maar daar had ik nog niet aangedacht
<viezerd> je wilt een map van deze pc uploaden naar de ftp server ?
<OerHeks> maar als je met filezilla niet goed kan uploaden ..
<lg188> ik had eerst hier een ftp
<lg188> en wilde kopieren van hier naar server
<lg188> met server als fysieke server
<lg188> maar als client
<viezerd> ?
<OerHeks> je kan ook copieren van ftp-server naar ftp-server :P
<viezerd> ik snap het probleem niet
<OerHeks> hou het simpel, welke fout krijg je bij het copieren naar je ftp server ?
<lg188> geen, ik geraak niet geconnect op t moment
<lg188> en ik heb geen idee als mijn vsftpd juist is geconfigd
<lg188> moet ik nergens zeggen welke dir ?
<viezerd> waarom gebruik je niet gewoon nautilus en sftp ?
<lg188> aha
<lg188> opgelost,
<lg188> anonymous stond af
<lg188> okay nu krijg ik een error
<lg188> wrs geen write permission?
<OerHeks> "een error" ..
<lg188> 550 permission denied
<OerHeks> ik heb geleerd, in een ftp server maak je een groep aan, met een user, en dan geef je de groep, of user rechten.
<lg188> ok
<lg188> even de manual herlezen
<OerHeks> vsftp maakt eigen users aan, dacht ik. de nautilus en sftp-manier kan je de gewone gebruikers gebruiken.
<lg188> oh
<lg188> sftp
<lg188> die was ik even vergeten
<lg188> en uhm hoe verwijder ik een packet die ik handmatig heb geinstalled
<lg188> ik wil hamachi eraf gooien maar weet niet hoe
<CasW> Je hebt make install gedaan?
<CasW> Make uninstall ;)
<OerHeks> http://handband.net/wiki/index.php?title=Ubuntu:Hamachi#Remove_hamachi
<OerHeks> of dit > http://handband.net/wiki/index.php?title=Ubuntu:hamachi-i386-hardy wel oud, maar uninstall scripting staat erbij onderaan
<OerHeks> gewoon de service stop zetten
#ubuntu-nl 2011-12-27
<hansw> hola
<OerHeks> :-)
<lordzett> lo ppl
<timo^> kêh/
<timo^> ?
<lordzett> pff het lukt me nog niet echt mijn nieuwe printer onder ubunutu via wifi te kopelen.\is al een uur aan het zoekken naar stuur programmas
<timo^> Welk merk?
<lordzett> Samsung
<lordzett> ml-1865W
<timo^> hmm
<j0ris> lordzett: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11343291&postcount=11
<j0ris> misschien?
<timo^> http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/DR/201106/20110602161236937/UnifiedLinuxDriver_0.98.tar.gz
<lordzett> hmm j0ris die had ik nog niet gezien
<lordzett> timo^, die files ahd ik al\
<timo^> lordzett: dan hoef je enkel nog te installeren
<lordzett> jha
<lordzett> lukt nu weer eens een hoofdletter vergeten
<timo^> pak eerst de tar gz uit
<lordzett> damn een verkeerde komma of letter maakt zelfs van Jezus nog een ketter
<lordzett> hmm geweldig deze printer wat makelijk
<lordzett> het kan zo makelijk zijn
<lordzett> alleen zie ik  nu dat mijn ms fonts nog niet lekker zijn
<lordzett> ff internet afstruinenen waardoor dat komt
<j0ris> Tja.... Ik haat HP met passie, maar het is wel het allermakkelijkst met Ubuntu
<lordzett> jha na dit is dus net zo makelijk
<lordzett> je runed die file en klaar
<j0ris> ah ok, te gek
<lordzett> jha dus totnu toe een aanrader. goeie wwaliteid
<lordzett> dus niet als mijn typen
<lordzett> :P
<lordzett> iig bedankt. ga de fotn verbeteren. laters
<roxlu> hey!
<roxlu> ik heb een ubuntu server en opeens kan ik niet meer vanaf andere pc
<roxlu> pc's in m'n netwerk inloggen op deze server
<roxlu> vanaf de server kan ik wel inloggen op andere pc's in het netwerk
<tedlinux> hallo ubuntu fans
<tedlinux> ik heb van de week een laptopje gekregen en hier heb ik ubuntu 11.10 opgezet
<OerHeks> top
<tedlinux> alles werkt prima alleen weet ik niet hoe ik het  systeem draadloos de lucht in moet krijgen.is er iemand die mij hiermee opgang kan helpen??bijvoorbaad dank
<OerHeks> wat voor draadloze chip gebruik je ?
<OerHeks> usb of ingebouwd ?
<tedlinux> een idee waar kan ik dat zien
<OerHeks> usb steekt er meestal uit, dus ik vermoed ingebouwd
<tedlinux> een interne
<OerHeks> open terminal > ctrl + alt + T
<OerHeks> lspci
<OerHeks> plak die lijst op paste.ubuntu.com en geef de url hier
<tedlinux> heb ik gedaan
<tedlinux> oeps ik wil de lijst plakken maar weet niet hoe dat gaat met linux en dan ook nog op een laptop zonder muis
<OerHeks> je kan gewoon de tekst selecteren, en ctrl + c copy
<OerHeks> of linker muis, kopieren ( er zal toch wel een touchpad op zitten? )
<misnix> scherm leegmaken met clear, dan lspci, ctrl-a, ctrl-c
<Snicksie> ofwel gewoon lspci | pastebinit
 * CasW is terug
<Snicksie> als je pastebinit geinstalleerd hebt
<CasW> Verkeerde kanaal...
<tedlinux> er zit een tuochpad op maar begrijp niet hoe ikmoet copieren
<tedlinux> zie wel een hele lijst met gegevens
<tedlinux> nou tot zover bedankt ga het vanavond nog wel nn x proberen
<lordzett> lo ppl
<pimmhogeling> Sup, lordzett?
<lordzett> hmm niet veel
<lordzett> et werkt alemaal mooi
<lordzett> netvadaag ff een samsung wifi printer op mijn netwerk geplempt en gaat erg goed en mooi
<lordzett> moet alleen nog dat ms-font goed zetten in de nl-ubuntu die ik draai
<OerHeks> dat meen je niet, ms-font
<lordzett> jha
<lordzett> als ik nu bijvoorbeeld google earth drtaai damn
<OerHeks> ow ik dacht ms-font op je printer :-D
<lordzett> neej
<lordzett> die doet het echt tegek
<OerHeks> met restricted krijg je die zooi TTF erbij toch ?
<lordzett> die install vias cups gaat echt tegek
<lordzett> denk nog geen minut en je print al
<OerHeks> klopt, mijn samsung ml-1650 zit nu ook standaard in ubuntu
<OerHeks> jups
<lordzett> mooie laser printer
<OerHeks> goedkoop en goed. ik print toch alleen tekst.
<lordzett> ik heb me een ml-1865w gedaan.yep text het meest dus daar ging het mij ook op
<lordzett> en als je dan kijkt naar de prijs van een printje vergeleken met normaal.. damn
<OerHeks> nou, een mooie foto geprint met originele HP of Epson inkt houd wel 10 jaar.
<lordzett> maar nu ff nog kijken waarom oa in google earth nogsteeds die gare font zit
<lordzett> maar das geen prio
<lordzett> jha na ik vind laser prettiger lezen
<misnix> grootste voordeel van laser is dat ie een tijd ongebruikt kan blijven zonder dat je printkop uitdroogt
<lordzett> jha of contuinu kabaal aan de kop
<lordzett> van die koppen die reinigen of een uur over een apgina doen
<OerHeks> ik ben al met mijn 2e pak papier bezig, met de standaard cartridge
<lordzett> hmm stond op gemiddeld ongeveer 700 paginas standaard cardrige!
<OerHeks> ligt eraan hoeveel % geprint
<pmjdebruijn> lo
<pmjdebruijn> een poos geleden is er een release party georganiseerd ivm HCC, was destijds de Lucid release geloof ik...
<pmjdebruijn> gezien er weer een LTS aankomt, weet hier iemand of er weer dergelijke plannen zijn?
<OerHeks> hoi pmjdebruijn long time no see
<OerHeks> het zou hier aangekondigd worden denk ik >> http://www.releaseparty.eu/ maar op het forum is ook wat te vinden >> LTS 12.04 http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/promotie-40/release-party-2012/
<OerHeks> maar als je ver weg woont en zelf iets kan organiseren, altijd goed !
<pmjdebruijn> OerHeks: ah
 * pmjdebruijn vond dat toen wel grappig eigenlijk
<pmjdebruijn> ik vind het idee van een meer centrale release party sowieso wat fijner
<pmjdebruijn> wat meer mensen enzo
<pmjdebruijn> dus als ik een keertje moet treinen vind ik dat niet zo erg
<OerHeks> het is te doen..
<pmjdebruijn> precies
<pmjdebruijn> ook de combi met HCC vond ik wel wat
<pmjdebruijn> maar ik houd het wel in de gaten
<lordzett> hmm release party? nice hapjes?
<pmjdebruijn> als alles beetje meezit zou ik misschien nog wel een talk kunnen doen over digitale fotografie op ubuntu of zo
<pmjdebruijn> maar ik wacht het wel af :D
<pmjdebruijn> btw
<pmjdebruijn> ik moet zeggen dat de nieuwe versie van Unity best aardig is
<OerHeks> de releaseparty was vorig jaar erg goed, ik heb weinig seminars bijgewoond, de leukste was Yubikey
<OerHeks> ik heb niet lang geleden een nieuwe gekocht, super
<lordzett> jullie hebben wel eens toffe ideen een idee om op een pc een composite uit te maken?
<lordzett> :D
<lordzett> hmm sorry
<pmjdebruijn> daar zijn vast printjes voor de vinden
<pmjdebruijn> conrad.nl eens gecheckt?
<bartjeP> hallo ? hello ? :)
<bartjeP> welke taal is hier de voertaal ?
<lord4163> nl
<bartjeP> kan je mij vertellen aub hoe ik ubuntu in het nederlands zet ?
<bartjeP> want ik heb de besturing nu via usbstick maar die is in het engels blijkbaar
<OerHeks> bij opstarten live-usb op NL zetten ?
<OerHeks> anders een extra taal installeren door in dash " language'  te tiepen denk ik
<bartjeP> live usb op nl .. okay dank u wel :) zal het eens proberen
 * OerHeks zit op Kubuntu, geen gnome
<bartjeP> en waar vind ik die dash ?
<lord4163> Windows knop
<OerHeks> dat bovenste knopske op de unitybalk
<bartjeP> ok dank u
<OerHeks> tenminste, ik neem aan dat je op 11.10 zit en niet 10.04 LTS
<bartjeP> ja op de 11.10
<bartjeP> er staat dat het pakket al geinstalleerd is maar als ik dan kijk in het menu dan staat het er niet bij
<OerHeks> gewoon usb opnieuw opstarten, nl is beschikbaar. al dan niet in elke toepassing.
<bartjeP> okay ik hou u op de hoogte :)
<erkan^> u ? :S
<lord4163> ben weer weg
<lordzett> u kijk das nu netjes
<lordzett> zo hoort het
<OerHeks> u is de afkorting van jou
<lordzett> das jammer
<lordzett> meschien een rare vraag maar waarom wordt de onboard gpu uitgezet bij het plaatsen van een nieuwe gpu? bedoel kan je ze niet bijde gebruiken?
<OerHeks> ja
<OerHeks> bij plaatsen kan de bios dit omzetten van onboard naar pci/agp/pciXpress
<OerHeks> je kan zelf ook prioriteit geven
<OerHeks> of je ze beiden kan gebruiken, durf ik niet 100% te garanderen
<lordzett> k nee was al aan het kijken geweest. vindt het wel jammer bedoel kan echt meerdere aansluitingen voor monitoren wel gebruiken
<lordzett> snap niet dat het standaard in de bios geregeld kan worden
<OerHeks> ik denk dat je een uitgebreide xorg moet maken.
<OerHeks> en dat xorg maken, dat is nou nét van voor mijn tijd
<OerHeks> HAL is eruit gesloopt.
<lordzett> hmm
<lordzett> tja zo compatible zou het denk ik dan ook niet meer zijn
<lordzett> onboard een ati pci-e een nvidea
<lordzett> ga nog eens kijken in de bios welke opties er nogmeer mogelijkzijn. usb tot vga omvormers is ook zeker niet de oplossing
#ubuntu-nl 2011-12-28
<lordzett> lo
<timo^> dag lordzett
<HeerZett> goede morgen Timo
<timo^> morge
<HeerZett> zo eens ff vangaag op een oude pc ubuntu proppen
<timo^> hoe oude pc?
<HeerZett> geen idee
<HeerZett> iemand wou er alleen op internetten dus ff ubuntu er op klaar
<timo^> Weet wel dat voor 11.10 een 1gig RAM nodig is, een fatsoenlijke proc. en een zeer goed graka
<HeerZett> 1g heeft die
<HeerZett> wel erg jammer dat ubuntu ook al zo veel is gaan eisen
<HeerZett> doe mij maar dan een distro met wat minder eisen
<HeerZett> bedoel tis nou niet zo dat unity zo geweldig si dat die de bronnen kan misbruiken
<lordzett> hmm verkeerde knop denk ik
<timo^> gheh
<lordzett> tja
<brooske> hello, iemand aanwezig ?
<timo^> ja hoor
<brooske> aha, nice :-)
<brooske> Ik zit met een probleempje: nl_BE keyboard in rdesktop doet raar
<tiempjuuh> hmbl
<brooske> enig idee hoe ik dit kan fixen ?
<tiempjuuh> naja
<tiempjuuh> wat kan fixen
 * tiempjuuh was even afwezig
 * tiempjuuh is timo^
<brooske> wb :-)
<brooske> nl_BE keyboard in rDesktop
<tiempjuuh> rDesktop?
<brooske> altgr werkt niet, alt+ctrl wel, maar de pijltjes werken ook niet, home, ins, del, ... niet
<brooske> RDP client in linux
<tiempjuuh> Nl_BE = azerty?
<Snicksie> yep, das azerty
<Snicksie> maar ik heb geen idee :)
<brooske> jups, domme azerty. Lang leve België :-)
<tiempjuuh> moet je dat dan niet bij de remote desktop gaan zoeken, ipv de pc waar je achter zit (is maar een idee hoor)
<brooske> mijn keyboard werkt perfect op deze PC (linux mint)
<brooske> remote desktop naar een XP client doet moeilijk
<brooske> remote desktop naar diezelfde client vanop een andere winXP machine (ook met azerty toetsenbord) werkt ook perfect
<BartjeP> oerheks ?
<BartjeP> of iemand anders :p
<Snicksie> vraag gewoon maar je vraag BartjeP, als iemand het antwoord weet zullen ze wel antwoorden :)
<BartjeP> ik heb net een programma utorrent gedownload maar in die map staat er bij de .exe file een slot ... en als ik het wil installeren gebeurd er niets .. is dat te verhelpen ?
<Snicksie> hm, in ubuntu?
<BartjeP> ja
<Snicksie> in ubuntu is het niet de bedoeling om .exe files te installeren op de gewone manier zoals je in windows gewoon bent. Er is een speciaal software center waar je heel veel software kunt downloaden en installeren (dit gaat allemaal automatisch)
<Snicksie> en ik denk zelfs dat er al een downloadprogramma is ingebouwd in ubuntu... zoek eens of je 'transmission' geinstalleerd hebt staan? Dat was vroeger het standaard programma voor torrents... waarschijnlijk nu nog steeds ;)
<BartjeP> mag je hier een link plaatsen ?
<Snicksie> hangt er vanaf naar waar :)
<erkan^> mag, uitzondering NGVL
<Snicksie> zolang het geen reclame of illegale stuff is zal het ongetwijfeld mogen :p
<BartjeP> het is de link van het programma die ik gedownload heb :)
<BartjeP> http://www.utorrent.com/downloads/complete?os=linux
<Snicksie> ah
<Snicksie> wacht, dat is dus wel voor linux ja
<Snicksie> okay, dat is dus een map :)
<erkan^> dus wil je alle distro's in de computer installeren?
<BartjeP> ja maar er staat een icoontje bij van een hangslot...
<BartjeP> ja maar heb het al uitgepakt hoor
<Snicksie> ah
<BartjeP> dat lukte wel om het uit te pakken
<BartjeP> maar het installeren doet niets
<Snicksie> hm, wat probeer je voor het installeren? De utserver file dubbelklikken of?
<BartjeP> ja
<BartjeP> dubbelklikken op de .exe file
<BartjeP> maar jij vertelde net dat transmission ook een beter werkend programma is ?
<BartjeP> zal anders dat eens proberen...
<Snicksie> hier is een engelstalige tutorial hoe je het kan oplossen BartjeP http://forum.utorrent.com/viewtopic.php?id=108146
<Snicksie> maar inderdaad, transmission is al geinstalleerd en dat werkt normaal gesproken ook goed ;)
<BartjeP> ok zal het dan niet moeilijker maken dan het al is he ;)
<BartjeP> alvast bedankt voor u tijd ;)
<BartjeP> en tot de volgende :p
<Leonardo_> hallo, een vraagje, ben ik nu op #ubuntu-nl
<Leonardo_> hallo, een vraagje, ben ik nu op #ubuntu-nl
<trijntje> Leonardo_: ja
<exalt> dat klopt hier mag je vragen Leonardo_
<Leonardo_> fijn, dan moet ik hier zijn met mijn vraag
<Leonardo_> ik wil graag een mediaspeler de mede8er 500X2 configureren met laptop waar alleen ubuntu met de laatste versie op staat.
<Leonardo_> dut lukt mij niet
<Leonardo_> op andere laptop met vista werkt dit wel
<Leonardo_> zonder bepaalde instellingen te hoeven doen
<Leonardo_> op laptop met ubuntu wil het niet werken,hoe kan dit?
<Leonardo_> iemand enig idee?
<trijntje> wat probeer je precies te doen, wat bedoel je met 'een mediaspeler de mede8er 500x2'
<Leonardo_> moet ik laptop delen inschakelen zoja hoe doe ik dit in ubuntu?
<Leonardo_> zie: www.mede8er.nl
<trijntje> ik begrijp nogsteeds niet wat je probeert te doen. Welk programma gaat het hier om?
<Leonardo_> nou , op de vista laptop vind deze het netwerk vanzelf, met ubuntu laptop lukt dat niet
<trijntje> bedoel je dat internet het niet doet?
<Leonardo_> ik weet niet hoe, en of, ik iets moet instellen in ubuntu
<trijntje> Leonardo_: je moet preciezer zijn met je vragen formuleren, ander kunnen we je niet helpen
<Leonardo_> nee, wanneer ik de mede8er start zou ik op tv in het menu van mede8er de ubuntu laptop moeten zien,maar helaas dat is niet zo
<trijntje> 1: wat probeer je te doen. 2: welk programma gebruik je daarvoor 3: wat verwachte je dat zou gebeuren 4: wat gebeurde er?
<Leonardo_> ja,sorry, maar het is lastig goed uit te leggen voor een leek als ik
<Leonardo_> ik wil films en foto,s muziek enz streamen vanaf de ubuntu laptop via mede8er naar tv
<Leonardo_> wil dit doen met de vlc player vanaf de ubuntu laptop
<Leonardo_> vlc player vraagt ook naar media-url als ik in menu vlc mediaplayer naar netwerk streamen ga,maar ik weet niet wat ik daar mee moet
<trijntje> Leonardo_: probeer anders eerst onder vista vlc te gebruiken om te streamen, dan weten we of het probleem vlc of ubuntu is
<Leonardo_> dat is het gekke, dat werkt wel.
<OerHeks> als ik even google, zie ik veel vragen over ubuntu/linux met die mede8er 500X2
<trijntje> ok, dat is mooi
<Leonardo_> als je de mede8er voor eerste keer aansluit met vista dan gaat de pc op zoek naar juiste drivers en installeerd deze. en het zaakje werkt dan dirict zonder extra instellingen te hoeven doen.
<trijntje> maar dan vraagt vlc onder vista toch ook om die media-url?
<OerHeks> is het ingesteld als NFS of Samba share ?
<trijntje> ik moet nu gaan, ben zo weer terug. Succes ermee Leonardo_!
<Leonardo_> nee, dat heb ik nog nooit hoeven doen,want ik kan direct mijn vista pc in menu van mede8er zien,en dan de film,s enz afspelen.
<Leonardo_> maar ik zie de ubuntu pc niet in mede8er menu, dat is nu net het probleem
<OerHeks> ik zie ook nergens een manual o.i.d.
<Leonardo_> oerheks, ik heb dhcp ingesteld en dan werkt samba automatisch volgens de handleiding
<Leonardo_> op site van mede8er staat de handleiding van mede8er 500X2
<Snicksie> normaal gezien moet je de map delen lijkt me :)
<Snicksie> op je ubuntu pc
<Leonardo_> snicksie, hoe doe ik dat, het delen?
<Leonardo_> mede8er_med500x2_nl_rev5.1.pdf
<Snicksie> http://lcardinaals.wordpress.com/2010/06/05/ubuntu-de-perfecte-desktop-verbindingen-samba/ >> dat zou moeten werken? :)
<Leonardo_> oke, heren, dit lijkt mij de juiste url van snicksie, dit ga ik eerst doorspitten
<Leonardo_> hartelijk dank voor jullie meedenken, kom ik er nog niet uit dan mag ik mij hopelijk nog wel een keer melden
<Leonardo_> nogmaals dank
<OerHeks> Als ik een SSD in me pc doe, als OS disk, moet ik iets speciaals doen ?
<OerHeks> behaldve noatime in Fstab ?
<pmjdebruijn> ja
<pmjdebruijn> hmmr
<pmjdebruijn> wat was het "discarD"
<pmjdebruijn> voor trim support op ext4
 * pmjdebruijn is straks weg
<pmjdebruijn> kan iemand dat aan OerHeks doorgeven als ie terug is
<wdh> <pmjdebruijn> wat was het "discarD"
<wdh> <pmjdebruijn> voor trim support op ext4
<wdh> * pmjdebruijn is straks weg
<wdh> <pmjdebruijn> kan iemand dat aan OerHeks doorgeven als ie terug is
<OerHeks> trim,daarvoor idd discard gebruiken, maar er zijn nog meer instellingen.
<OerHeks> discard,noatime,nodiratime zijn de belangrijkste.
 * OerHeks zit nu te prutsen aan Switching IO Schedulers
<Innocuous77> Hmmm dit is vreemd: waarom doet mijn server een fsck als ik 'm afsluit en loopt daar vervolgens ook nog op vast...
<OerHeks> dan is de reden van de fsck helaas waarheid, er is iets mis
<OerHeks> doet hij dit niet bij boot ??
<Innocuous77> Nee volgens mij niet. Heb net een check gedaan vanaf een live cd en er is niets mis
<Innocuous77> Ik denk dat fsck disks probeert te checken die in een raid staan en dat gaat niet
<OerHeks> wat vind je in /var/log/fsck/* ?
<Innocuous77> (Nothing has been logged yet.)
<Innocuous77> Ik dacht ook dat fsck bij boot hoorde te gebeuren
<Innocuous77> Het rare is dat ik wel reboot kan doen zonder problemen...
<OerHeks> maar afsluiten hangen ..
<Innocuous77> tja..
<OerHeks> er is een reden dat hij scant, want hij crashed. dat je niets vind, vind ik dan curieus ..
<OerHeks> en fsck forceren bij boot, dus niet van livecd ?
<OerHeks> touch /forcefcsk
<Innocuous77> dank ga ik proberen
<pmjdebruijn> OerHeks: oi
<pmjdebruijn> OerHeks: "discard" dacht ik
<pmjdebruijn> ah
<pmjdebruijn> het was al doorgegeven :D
<pmjdebruijn> ik heb zelf ook m'n SSD geHPAshrinked
<pmjdebruijn> dus m'n 160GB SSD wordt gezien als 128GB SSD
<pmjdebruijn> dus is al altijd extra vrij ruimte voor wear levelling... ook als ik discard zou vergeten
<pmjdebruijn> bij m'n laatste reinstall was ik het vergeten namelijk :(
<OerHeks> ah oke
<OerHeks> het is testen per SSD, er zit veel verschil in idd
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<pmjdebruijn> wat "esten per SSD"?
<OerHeks>  Timing buffered disk reads: 446 MB in  3.01 seconds = 148.35 MB/sec
<OerHeks> test > sudo hdparm -t /dev/sda
<pmjdebruijn> OerHeks: die opties doe je niet voor de snelheid
<pmjdebruijn> OerHeks: die opties gebruik je om ervoor te zorgen dat je SSD niet na 1 jaar gaar is
<pmjdebruijn> vergeet even niet dat een SSD niet veel meer als een USB stick met een wear levelling controller ervoor is he
<pmjdebruijn> daar zit ook gewoon fragiele MLC flash in
<OerHeks> ja wearing, de logs vangen in een ramdisk is wel snelheidwinst, en die IO aanpassing
<OerHeks> tot zover, ik vind het enorm snel, de lage accestime merk je direct
<pmjdebruijn> ja precies
<pmjdebruijn> aantal MB/sec is weinig relevant verder
<pmjdebruijn> en logs in een ramdisk is wat overkill
<pmjdebruijn> wat trouwens ook wel handig is, is AHCI aanzetten in je BIOS
<pmjdebruijn> maar dat had je waarschijnlijk al
<OerHeks> jups, ik draaide al SataII
<trijntje> OerHeks: hoe snel start de pc nu op?
<OerHeks> 10 tellen tot inlog, en nog geen 10 tellen desktop gereed
<trijntje> das netjes
<trijntje> hoe lang zou zo'n SSD trouwens mee moeten gaan?
<HeerZett> loho ppl
<pmjdebruijn> OerHeks: AHCI heeft niks met SATAII te maken
<pmjdebruijn> trijntje: dat is onbekend aangezien ze nog niet lang echt op de markt zijn
<pmjdebruijn> maar werkende TRIM support is wel heel erg boeiend voor de levensduur
<pmjdebruijn> dus AHCI enabled, ext4+discard
<trijntje> hoeveel wordt er eigenlijk naar / geschreven als je een aparte /home hebt?
<trijntje> is er dan nog veel activiteit op de root of is dat alleen lezen en niet schrijven?
<pmjdebruijn> dat ligt eraan
<pmjdebruijn> in principe als je AHCI aan hebt, ext4 gebruikt met discard aan dat zou een moderne SSD het wel even moeten uithouden
<misnix>  /var met logs en apt data en printer spooler en zo
<pmjdebruijn> vaak vooral ook op firmware updates letten (en een SSD kopen waar je via een FreeDOS CD-ROM de firmware kan updaten)
<pmjdebruijn> veel SSDs hebben namelijk alleen Windows tools
<pmjdebruijn> Intel++ wat dat betreft weer
<pmjdebruijn> heb hier een non-Intel, meteen weer spijt van
<pmjdebruijn> de andere twee zijn gelukkig wel Intel :D
<pmjdebruijn> anyhow
<pmjdebruijn> een paar writes is geen acuut probleem
<pmjdebruijn> maar zonder discard doet je SSD bijna geen wearlevelling meer in praktijk
<pmjdebruijn> en dan kan het heel hard gaan
<pmjdebruijn> de SSD HPA-shrinken geeft je daar nog een extra laagje gescherming voor
<pmjdebruijn> bescherming*
<pmjdebruijn> en sowieso
<pmjdebruijn> backups moet je toch hebben :D :D
<trijntje> ja ok, maar als je je ssd om de 3 jaar moet vervangen is het wel n stuk duurder :P
<Lostsouls> Iemand hier ervaring met COnky ?
<trijntje> wat is het probleem?
<Lostsouls> Als ik conky auto start (  toegevoegd aan opstart programmas ) dan wordt hij 'op' de Desktop weergegeven ipv in. Als ik er dan met een venster overheen ga dan gaat conky over dat venster heen
<Lostsouls> ALs ik hem stop, en weer start doet die het netjes prima en gaat het venster gewoon overheen
<trijntje> oja, dat had ik ook. Dan moet je conky niet meteen starten maar pas een paar seconden na het opstarten
<Lostsouls> ahh ok, delay dr in smijten
<trijntje> ja
<Lostsouls> Ahhh super thnx, ga het zo meteen even fixen ,
<pmjdebruijn> trijntje: tis sowieso een stuk duurder
<pmjdebruijn> trijntje: een SSD moet je niet kopen voor de goedkoop
<pmjdebruijn> gezien een HPA shrink je ook nog een flink wat ruimte kost als je het goed doet
<pmjdebruijn> en als je het goed doet koop je een Intel, en die zijn sowieso wat duurder :D
<trijntje> nee, ssd voor de snelheid, en kost weinig energie
<trijntje> maarja, als je echt hele snelle io nodig hebt lijkt het me goedkoper om 18GB RAM te nemen en een tmpfs te gebruiken
<Cees> tijdje geleden heb ik spindown bij idle ingesteld voor mijn harddisk maar ik krijg dat er niet meer vanaf :|
<Cees> in /etc/hdparm al spindown_time = 0 ingesteld maar spindown blijft werken
<Cees> in /etc/hdparm.conf bedoel ik
<Cees> heb ook "energiebeheer" ingeschakeld en weer uitgeschakeld van xscreensaver maar of dat er mee te maken heeft???
<BartjeP> ben hier terug hoor met een vraagje ;)
<commandoline> BartjeP: vertel :)
<BartjeP> heb nog steeds het probleem dat als ik een programma afhaal ik het niet kan installeren omdat er bij de .exe file een icoontje van een slot bij staat
<BartjeP> en als ik er dubbel op klik doet het helemaal niets
<OerHeks> een exe, dat klinkt als een windows executable.
<OerHeks> er zal toch wel een linux variant van die software zijn ?
<BartjeP> heb het opgezocht via de google van ubuntu
<BartjeP> die zoekt normaal toch vanzelf de versies voor ubunty of linux ?
<BartjeP> had het deze middag ook met utorrent en dat was zelfs een linux versie
<BartjeP> maar daar stond ook een slot bij
<OerHeks> via softwarecentrum, ja, maar als je zelf wat download, zul je goed moeten weten wat je doet.
<OerHeks> een slot, lijkt me beveiligd met een password ?
<BartjeP> zoek iets in de aard van active killdisk
<BartjeP> want heb nog een versie van windows staan naast ubuntu die toch niet meer opstart of werkt en zou het helemaal grondig verwijderd zien
<commandoline> BartjeP: Software installeren gaat in Ubuntu standaard anders dan in Windows. Je kan ook geen windowsprogramma's uitvoeren. Er zijn echter veel alternatieven. De eerste vraag is nu: wat voor programma zoek je?
<commandoline> wat voor soort? Want die .exe aan de praat krijgen is lastig en pas het proberen waard als er geen goede alternatieve software is die gemaakt is voor Ubuntu
<misnix> Cees,  kijk eens in http://serverfault.com/questions/75762/ubuntu-seems-to-ignore-spindown-time-in-config-etc-hdparm-conf
<misnix>  of http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1643542.html
<misnix>  energiebeheer heeft er niet mee te maken lijkt me.
<misnix>  handmatig op 0 zetten met hdparm -S0 (let op: hoofdletter S !) zou een hack kunnen zijn
<BartjeP> killdisk verwijdert alles van de harde schijf
<BartjeP> of een ander programma die mijn c kan formateren
<commandoline> oh, sorry, daar had ik even over heen gelezen.
<BartjeP> geen probleem
<OerHeks> gparted kan ook partities verwijderen en een schone MBR aanmaken.
<OerHeks> de partitie mag niet actief zijn, iig
<BartjeP> maar ik ben wel een leek he oerheks dus als er ook informatie over te vinden is :)
<commandoline> BartjeP: kun je het softwarecentrum vinden? Dat is namelijk dé manier om nieuwe programma's te installeren in Ubuntu
<BartjeP> ik gebruik hem niet... heb gewoon alles wat ik er nog van nodig had via ubuntu overgezet op een externe hd
<BartjeP> ja
<commandoline> ok, type in het zoekveld van het softwarecentrum dan eens 'gparted' in.
<BartjeP> ubuntu software center
<commandoline> ja, dat is de goede
<BartjeP> okay
<OerHeks> eigenlijk, als ik eerlijk ben, zou ik als ik windows verwijderde, de gehele disk opnieuw formatteren met ubuntu.
<BartjeP> en is het eigenlijk nog nodig om naast ubuntu een windowsversie te installeren ?
<Cees> misnix, bedankt, even afwachten of het werkt :)
<OerHeks> nee. tenzij je hardcore gamer ben.
<Cees> setting standby to 0 (off) --> klinkt goed :)
<BartjeP> nee daar heb je playstations, xboxen en wii's voor he...
<BartjeP> dus je bedoeld gewoon ubuntu installeren op de harde schijf en die verwijderd grondig de windowsversie die er op stond
<OerHeks> begin dan schoon, met alleen Ext4 partities. incl schone mbr.
<BartjeP> en wat zijn ext4 partities als ik vragen mag en een mbr ? :)
<commandoline> OK, je hebt zelf de term formatteren al laten vallen.
<OerHeks> linux gebruikt Ext3/4 en mbr is master boot record, het stukje HDD waar hij begint met lezen
<commandoline> je formatteert je harde schrijf in een bepaald bestandstsysteem
<commandoline> *zonder die t
<exalt> heey commandoline gefeliciteerd!
<commandoline> windows gebruikt bijv. veel ntfs en fat32
<commandoline> ubuntu tegenwoordig ext4 (hoewel ext3 ook nog wel voorkomt)
<BartjeP> ach okay
<BartjeP> maar die gpart is al geinstalleerd heb ik gezien
<BartjeP> dus formatteren in ext4
<BartjeP> zal ik eerst doen dan ...
<BartjeP> bedankt voor de info :)
<commandoline> dubbelcheck wel even dat je de goede schijf en partitie hebt ;). Het is me al eens overkomen dat ik ernaast zat :P
<BartjeP> c 80gb .... al de externe zal ik voor de veiligheid niet aansluiten :p
<OerHeks> top
<BartjeP> kan hem blijkbaar niet formateren via gparted
<commandoline> is de windows-schijf toevallig nog aangekoppeld?
<commandoline> (zodat je bijvoorbeeld een aantal bestanden kon overkopieren?)
<BartjeP> alles is overgekopieerd
<BartjeP> maar heb unamount moeten doen en nu is hij aan het formatteren
<BartjeP> eerst stond er een sleutel bij
<BartjeP> en na die unamount niet meer en toen kon het formatteren
<BartjeP> unmount moest het zijn
<commandoline> ok, mooi
<BartjeP> dat gaat wel snel zo'n format
<BartjeP> het is al voor elkaar
<BartjeP> en het is nu een ext4
<BartjeP> en daar moet ik ubuntu op installeren ?
<commandoline> als je alle ruimte wilt gebruiken, moet je voor zover ik weet ook Ubuntu opnieuw installeren. Je kan echter prima besluiten om bijvoorbeeld de echt grote bestanden op die nieuwe partitie te zetten.
<Ynodde> mogguh
<commandoline> want Ubuntu is nu al geïnstalleerd lijkt me, anders had je gparted niet kunnen installeren voor zover ik weet.
<Ynodde> Heeft er iemand ervaring met het opzetten van een terminal server achtige oplossing, heb naar ltsp gekeken, maar dit lijkt alleen bedoelt te zijn voor thinclients
<Ynodde> ik zoek iets wta ik ook over het internet kan gebruiken
<BartjeP> het stond op een usbstick
<BartjeP> het stond nog niet op mijn harde schijf
<OerHeks> Ynodde, wat wil je als terminal gebruiken dan ? een thin client ?
<Ynodde> een rdp achtige app
<Ynodde> ben nu aan het lezen over freenx ?
<commandoline> BartjeP: oh, ok. Dan loop je wat op de stappen vooruit door handmatig te gaan partitioneren, dat doet het Ubuntu installatieprogramma wel voor je :)
<BartjeP> hij is ondertussen aan het installeren en ik laat het gewoon z'n werk doen en ik zie dan wel verder :)
<commandoline> prima :)
<BartjeP> kan dan via gpart nog altijd partities aanmaken volgens mij
<BartjeP> ben ermee weg .. tot de volgende en bedankt voor de info ;)
<commandoline> ;def exe
<MwanzoBot> Gebruik ;def wine om Windowsprogramma's uit te voeren.
<commandoline> handig StefandeVries :)
<OerHeks> zie ook WineHQ "programmaoverzicht" of gewoon database ?
<commandoline> de factoids zijn nogal een tijdje geleden vertaald, en sommige kunnen idd wel beter.
<commandoline> StefandeVries: was je van plan om bepaalde personen rechten te geven ze te veranderen of wilde je het via de wiki doen?
<StefandeVries> Via de wiki lijkt me het meest praktische.
<StefandeVries> Dan hoef ik geen extra botops aan te stellen.
<commandoline> idd, en dan kan iedereen aanpassen.
<commandoline> hmm, dan zal ik die wikipagina even aanpassen aan het ;def commando en zorgen dat 'ie nog wat makkelijker te parsen is...
<commandoline> zodat we regelmatig kunnen updaten met alleen het scriptje.
<StefandeVries> jup :)
<StefandeVries> Bestand kan real-time vervangen worden, dat is geen probleem
<commandoline> Dan kan je het zelfs in een cronjob stoppen :P
<StefandeVries> Kan.
<StefandeVries> Maar ik doe het liever manueel.
<StefandeVries> Als de wiki bijvoorbeeld ineens leeg is, of gevuld met foutieve informatie, komt er geen onzin in te staan.
<StefandeVries> ;startmeeting
<StefandeVries> Oké
<commandoline> StefandeVries: ok, zit wat in. Zo houd je zelf de controle :)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-12-29
<CasW> ;def MwanzoBot
<StefandeVries> !opstarten
<MwanzoBot> Boot opties: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - Voor het toevoegen of verwijderen van het opstart-diensten, kunt u gebruik maken van het pakket 'bum', of update-rc.d - Om uw eigen opstartscripts toe te voegen, gebruik /etc/rc.local - Zie ook ;def grub en ;def dualboot - Het maken van een opstartdiskette: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Zie ook https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBoot
<HSL> mogguh
<HSL> iemand ervaring om vanaf een server naar een remote netwerk printer te printen?
<Jeeves_> Wat voor printer?
<trijntje> HSL: lpr?
<timo^> HSL=hogesnelheidslijn?
<hosoka> hallo
<hosoka> is er iemand die een cd kan regelen met de laatste Lubuntu versie ?
<timo^> ja hoor
<timo^> maar ik heb geen cd's :P
<timo^> die moet je regelen, maar ik kan wel branden
<trijntje> hosoka: waar heb je die voor nodig, als ik vragen mag?
<hosoka> trijntje: de cd heb ik nodig om de laatste Lubuntu versie te testen met LXDM autologin. Met een upgrade will het niet lukken, anders het vastzit met mijn pc.
<trijntje> hosoka: kan je niet een usb-stick gebruiken?
<hosoka> trijntje: met een usb-stick wil mijn pc helaas niet gaan. Al meerdere malen geprobeerd middels unetbootin.
<hosoka> trijntje: ook al als ik mijn bios veranderd voor usb reboot, vandaar een cd nodig voor clean install
<timo^> Probeer eens PLOP Bootmanager :)
<Guest85279> heb het programma geinstalleerd  maar weet niet hoe nu te starten
<Guest85279> na opstarten verschijnt gewoon windows xp maar zie nergens een icon om aan te klikken
<timo^> Welk programma?
<trijntje> Guest85279: waar heb je het over?
<Guest85279> nou ik heb ubunti gedownload en geninstalleerd maar ik krijg geen ubuntu maar de computer start gewoon met windows xp op
<timo^> Hoe heb je het geïnstalleerd?
<Guest85279> eerst als iso gedownload daarna op cd gebrand daarna de wubi.exe gestart en de aanwijzingen opgevolgd
<timo^> Dat moet je niet doen
<timo^> je moet opstarten vanaf de cd ;)
<trijntje> timo^: hangt er vanaf, je kan ubuntu ook onder windows installeren mbv wubi
<Guest85279> ik ga de pc uitzetten en opstarten van cd
<trijntje> Guest85279: wacht even
<trijntje> als je vanaf de cd opstart kan je je XP installatie verwijderen, wil je dat wel?
<Snicksie> dat gaat niet automatisch he, dat kan je kiezen ;)
<Snicksie> of je dat wil of ni
<trijntje> jaja, dat gaat fout
<trijntje> en dalijk zitten we met een boze gebruiker die zn windows gesloopt heeft
<Snicksie> hij's al weg
<Snicksie> blijkbaar al vrij lang
<Snicksie> vanaf 't moment dat 'm dat zei wss :p
<trijntje> ja idd, daarom ben ik nu ook bang dat het fout gaat
<trijntje> nouja, we zullen zien, ik ben iig ook ff weg
<timo^> oke
<timo^> sorry :s
<K-4U1> Hmm, op welke resolutie boot Ubuntu server normaal? :\
<StefandeVries> De grootst mogelijke.
<StefandeVries> Dwz: met de huidige videodriver.
<Jeeves_> Ubuntu server?
<Jeeves_> Zo laag mogelijk, hoop ik altijd
<Jeeves_> Dan zie je tenminste wat er gebeurt :)
<K-4U1> Hier geeft mijn monitor dus dat de resolutie out of range is :\ Dan maar ff de grub.cfg induiken
<StefandeVries> Kernelparameter xforcevesa kan wonderen doen.
<K-4U1> Uh, blergh.. Ik krijg grub niet eens te zien.. waar moet ik ergens zoen in de config van grub?
<StefandeVries> Welke versie van Server gebruik je, 11.10?
<K-4U1> jep
<K-4U1> zit nu in /etc/default/grub
<K-4U1> ah, ik zie iets hier.. GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480, is gecomment
<K-4U1> shit
<K-4U1> sudo update-grub vergeten
<StefandeVries> Haha
<StefandeVries> Dan kan je lang wachten ja. :)
<K-4U1> live cd is niet zo fijn om te booten steeds xD
<K-4U1> haha. YES :D That did the trick :)
<willempie> heb ubuntu 11.10 geinstalleerd op mijn laptop maar deze start alleen op in windows
<StefandeVries> K-4U1, nice! :)
<willempie> hoe meeot het nu verder ?
<timo^> willempie: was je hier net ook niet?
<timo^> oh, te laat :P
<StefandeVries> Zo'n 260 seconden te laat. :P
<timo^> sja
<timo^> ik wist niet dat zijn internet eruut ging liggen :P
<StefandeVries> haha
<StefandeVries> klopt
<K-4U1> Blergh, en nu maar mijn HP DL320 aan de praat krijgen :\
<K-4U1> uhh
<K-4U1> wat is de vervanger voor libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2? :P
<OerHeks> 2.3 ?
<K-4U1> fuck, ik heb een probleem erbij... ik heb een pakket net niet kunnen installeren
<K-4U1> maar steeds als ik apt-get run, wil hij dat pakket configureren, maar ik kan hem ook niet verwijderen :\
<timo^> hoe bedoel je?
<K-4U1> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/527362/
<K-4U1> nogmaals voor timo^: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/527362/
<K-4U1> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/527363/ <-- als ik hem wil purgen
<timo^> raar...
<K-4U1> daar was ik al achter, nu nog het fixen :P
<timo^> sja
<timo^> ik vrees dat ik je daar niet mee verder kan helpen, excuses...
<K-4U1> maakt niet, waarschijnlijk kan onze vriend Oerheks dat wel :)
<trijntje> ow shit, ik heb dat ook welns gehad. Totaal vergeten hoe ik daar toen vanaf ben gekomen
<trijntje> dpkg --reconfigure -a misschien?
<K-4U1> --reconfigure is niet bekend?
<K-4U1> of ik vertype me
<K-4U1> was het niet dpkg-reconfigure?
<trijntje> oja, die laatste is het
<K-4U1> of dat zo slim was weet ik niet :|
<timo^> wel met sudo hè ;)
<K-4U1> jaja
<K-4U1> ik krijg het gewoon op geen enkele mogelijkheid weg :|
<K-4U1> zo.,.. ik heb de /etc/init.d verwijderd voordat ik hem purgede
<timo^> en nu...
<K-4U1> issie gepurged
<K-4U1> heb ik het andere bestand kunnen installeren
<lord4163> Hallo
<K-4U1> lo
<OerHeks> is het niet sudo apt-get remove --purge hp-health
<K-4U1> nee, sudo apt-get purge, maar heb het al opgelost ;)
<wdh> dpkg wil ook nog wel eens helpen als apt-get niet wil
<OerHeks> dpkg gaat beter om met services stoppen ?
<K-4U1> still.. ubuntu moet de mogelijkheid krijgen om meerdere setups tegelijkertijd te laten lopen..
<OerHeks> dat lijkt logisch, maar dat is niet simpel. en is dit echt wenselijk ?
<K-4U1> nouja, ik zit nu te wachten tot een setup van veel packages klaar is, terwijl ik tussendoor nog wat andere packages wil installeren
<K-4U1> gebeurd mij eigenlijk altijd wel :P
<lord4163> Tja dat maakt mij niet zoveel uit. Maar het is wel handig om tegelijk updates te kunnen instaleren
<OerHeks> deel je idee op Launchpad :-D
<K-4U1> lol, WAAR!? dat ding is huge.. :P
<K-4U1> lord4163: gelukkig dat ik niet de enige ben :P
<OerHeks> ehm >> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> nou, mooi, 1 vult in, en de ander geeft daar gelijk antwoord op: "Goed idee zeg !"
<OerHeks> multi-level multi-use update installation procedure  o.i.d.
<lord4163> Als je in bijvoorbeeld K3B een bestand wil openen krijg je de KDE filebrowser valt die ook nog te gebruiken in gnome apps?
<K-4U1> wow wait what!? :| @ oerheks xD
<OerHeks> ja K3B werkt goed onder gnome
<lord4163> Ja dat zeg ik niet, of je de KDE filebrowser zoals bij K3B kan gebruiken in gnome applicaties?
<OerHeks> gnome applicaties pakken die filebrowser niet, dan zal je die filebrowser als standaard moeten instellen.
<lord4163> Ja, is dat mogelijk?
<OerHeks> niet standaard in settings, zie ik.
<OerHeks> zie dit > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager om tunar als default te maken
<lord4163> Volgens mij is het dolphin, deze is niet geïnstalleerd dus het moet een ander pakket zijn.
<OerHeks> klopt, dolphin
<OerHeks> je kan beter over stappen naar Kubuntu, als je niet gehecht bent aan Unity
<lord4163> wacht ik zal een schermafdruk maken
<trijntje> je kan toch wel een andere default filemanager in kunnen stellen?
<lord4163> Nou zo makkelijk is dat niet
<lord4163> De hele desktop is er op gebasseerd (nautilus
<lord4163> maar dat bedoel ik niet
<lord4163> http://i.imgur.com/QkHYG.png
<lord4163> Dat bedoel ik
<lord4163> Heb je het gezien oerheks?
<OerHeks> ja, maar het enige wat ik weet, is die moeilijke methode van tunar ..
<K-4U1> hoe zorg ik ervoor dat een service automatisch opstart?
<OerHeks> wat voor service ? en starten @ boot of @ inlog ?
<K-4U1> een service die je normaal start met service <x> start
<K-4U1> en @ boot
<OerHeks> welke runlevel etc ? normaal zou je een script aan /etc/init.d toe kunnen voegen
<OerHeks> genoeg info te vinden, als je weet welke service
<K-4U1> hpasm
<viezerd> K-4U1: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/update-rc.d.8.html
<misnix> oftewel: man -S8 update-rc.d
<K-4U1> ahja, had het al gevonden ;) toch bedankt
<K-4U1> ben nu even snel op zoek naar het commando om symlinks te maken
<misnix> man ln
<K-4U1> irc ln <-- werkt ook!
<K-4U1> ohja, niet als er mensen zoals jij zijn, excuses..
<misnix> pardon? mensen zoals ik?
<K-4U1> ik ga naar een irc zodat ik niet de manpages hoef door te spitten
<misnix> oh, lui van geest
<K-4U1> ik vind een antwoord op de irc ¨man¨ geven juist lui..
<misnix> van een man page leer je namelijk nog eens iets
<K-4U1> ik zeg dat ik ¨snel¨ op zoek ben naar iets
<viezerd> en je denkt dat wij de manpage graag overtypen ?
<misnix> man ln is sneller dan klagen over 'mensn als jij'
<K-4U1> terwijl het antwoord gewoon ln -s <oud> <nieuw> is..
<misnix> als je het al weet dan hoef je het niet te vragen hè
<K-4U1> ja ik heb het aan iemand anders gevraagd nu
<misnix> ah, een parasietje
<misnix> en dan nog anderen denken te beledigen ook
<K-4U1> nu ben ik de hele dag goed geholpen hier op de irc, en opeens krijg ik zoiets :\ wtf..
<K-4U1> als er nu iemand op de irc komt, die compleet nieuw is in linux, gaan jullie die dan ook zeggen om maar even een manpage door te lezen?
<K-4U1> ja sorry, maar ik WEET dat er een manpage is, ik ga naar de irc zodat ik die niet hoef door te spitten. Ik WEET ook dat er iemand op de irc zit die dat commando weet, uit z´n hoofd. Als je mij dan toch naar de manpage gaat verwijzen, zeg dan gewoon niets
<misnix> dat ligt er aan, maar jij bent duidelijk niet voor het eerst hier
<misnix> man man, meer heb je niet nodig voortaan, lijkt mij
<misnix> als je het weet heb je geenhulp nodig
<K-4U1> ik heb het aan iemand anders gevraagd omdat ik hier een ´kijk maar op de manpage´ antwoord kreeg..
<misnix> we zitten hier niet voor jan lui
<misnix> die ander waarschijnlijk ook niet
<OerHeks> het is wel de bedoeling dat je zelf handleidingen leest, als je iets wilt weten, kom je er dan niet uit, dan is er irc ..
<viezerd> K-4U1: vind je een verwijzing naar waar je de juiste informatie vandaan kan halen om je doel te bereiken geen goeie hulp ?
<wdh> K-4U1, we zijn er hier om je te helpen als je ergens niet uitkomt.. maar niet voor wanneer je te lui bent om zelf te zoeken
<OerHeks> nu is een server andere koek dan een desktopje ..
<misnix> zo, nou hoor ik 't eens van een ander :-)
<BartjeP> wie we hier terug hebben :p
<commandoline> welkom terug BartjeP, is het gelukt met de installatie?
<BartjeP> ja hoor ... voor zover ik het bekijk toch ;)
<BartjeP> maar kan ik die sidebar ook op mijn desktop zetten ?
<BartjeP> heb ook al een beetje gezocht naar sneltoetsen maar dat zijn er precies een hele hoop :)
<commandoline> welke sidebar bedoel je?
<commandoline> de launcher? http://cdn.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/backlightoff.png
<BartjeP> ja
<commandoline> die is toch al standaard zichtbaar op het bureaublad?
<BartjeP> kan je daar ook bijvoorbeeld mappen op zetten ? en dan alles ivm libreoffice in een map op die launcher zetten..
<BartjeP> ja maar ik zou die willen verplaatsen dat de programma's en mappen op mijn desktop zetten als dat mogelijk is natuurlijk
<BartjeP> zoals in windows... :(
<commandoline> bestanden kun je er gewoon naar toeslepen, programma's weet ik zo niet, even testen...
<commandoline> ja, applicaties zijn ook gewoon naar het bureaublad te slepen, maar niet direct vanaf de launcher
<commandoline> klik eerst op de ubuntu knop linksbovenin
<BartjeP> ach okay... en is er ook ergens een forum waar staat hoe ik een server kan opstarten via ubunutu one ?
<commandoline> zoek dan een bepaald programma
<commandoline> en sleep het icoontje vanaf daar naar het bureaublad
<BartjeP> owkay dank u wel :)
<commandoline> voor die 'quicklists', het is niet heel simpel, maar dit werkt wel: http://askubuntu.com/a/36375
<commandoline> Ubuntu One is een service om bestanden e.d. te delen tussen verschillende computers. Een eigen server ervoor draaien kan niet, maar het is wel mogelijk om gratis een account aan te maken.
<BartjeP> dat heb ik al gedaan maar hoe ik dan delen via anderen ?
<BartjeP> vb pc boven en pc beneden :)
<misnix> linux <-> linux of mac met nfs, linux <-> windows met samba
<commandoline> BartjeP: je kan twee dingen doen. Zoals misnix zegt een intern netwerk opzetten.
<commandoline> of bij beide computers inloggen met Ubuntu One
<OerHeks> ubuntu one, dan geef je de link aan iemand door ?
<BartjeP> de ene is ubuntu en de andere is vista.. maar dat maakt niet uit he voor ubuntu one...
<commandoline> https://one.ubuntu.com/downloads/windows/
<commandoline> ik heb er geen ervaring mee, maar het zou zo moeten werken
<BartjeP> en als ik dan een file (foto in dit geval) zet in mijn ubuntu one shared with me map ... hoe krijgt die ander dat dan ? via de link maar als ik er rechts op klik staat delen niet vet gedrukt ...
<BartjeP> alleen lint verbergen staat vet gedrukt :)
<commandoline> zodra je 'm in je Ubuntu One-map zet, komt hij vanzelf in de ubuntu one map op de andere computer terecht zolang er met hetzelfde account is ingelogd.
<BartjeP> aaaaaaah okay :) bedankt ...
<BartjeP> heb weer een paar dingen bijgeleerd vandaag :)
<BartjeP> sorry maar heb nog één vraagje... moeten beide pc's dan op staan om te delen ?
<commandoline> nee, als er eentje uitstaat wordt die automatisch geupdate zodra die aangezet wordt voor zover ik weet.
<commandoline> het gaat namelijk via de Ubuntu One servers en die staan (vrijwel) altijd aan.
<commandoline> ik ga nu trouwens, succes ermee verder :)
<BartjeP> okay dank u wel ;)
<BartjeP> zal hier toch nog eens hulp moeten vragen :|
<StefandeVries> Als er nog iemand is die een antwoord weet, is 't mooi meegenomen ;)
<BartjeP> lol
<BartjeP> kan u daar geen ongelijk in geven :)
<StefandeVries> 'jij', hè, ben pas 17. :P
<OerHeks> u is de afko van jou
<BartjeP> hehe
<BartjeP> zoiets Oerheks :p
<BartjeP> of van ukkie :p
<ertai_NL> BartjeP: wat is je vraag?
<BartjeP> het is in verband met ubuntu one
<BartjeP> heb het op twee computers geinstalleerd
<BartjeP> de ene is vista en de andere is ubuntu
<BartjeP> maar als ik het via de applicatie wil sharen dan lukt het niet
<BartjeP> maar als ik het via firefox doe wel
<OerHeks> check eens de instellingen, welke pcś er toegang hebben ?
<BartjeP> zelfs als ik een volle map wil sharen via de applicatie dan staat er niet eens bij mijn capaciteit dat er iets bij is gekomen...
<BartjeP> er staan er drie bij
<OerHeks> het duurt even voor alle files gesyncd zijn met de cloud.
<OerHeks> als ze gesyncd zijn, dan is de optie Link wel beschikbaar ;-)
<BartjeP> er staat een groen vinkje bij maar ik zie alleen als ik naar ubuntu one ga ... delen en lint verbergen vet gedrukt...
#ubuntu-nl 2011-12-30
<lord4163> Hoi
<lord4163> Waarom krijg ik foutmeldingen in virtualbox? :(
<trijntje> door fouten
<Snicksie> welke fouten in het specifiek krijg je lord4163 ?
<lord4163> http://i.imgur.com/Z3Rnf.png
<lord4163> Als ik dat doe gebeurt er niets
<wdh> je hebt het pakket wel geinstalleerd?
<Snicksie> probeer eens 'sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-dkms' in je terminal te typen?
<wdh> en modprobe met 'sudo' uitgevoerd?
<lord4163> Ja
<Snicksie> in het geval van virtualbox zou het ook mogelijk zijn dat je eens moet herstarten
<lord4163> Hij zegt dat hij reeds de nieuwe versie is.
<Snicksie> hm, okay
<lord4163> en modprobe werkt ook niet als root
<Snicksie> je computer al herstart?
<lord4163> sudo: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: command not found
<lord4163> Ja het is elke keer als ik een bestaande virtuele machine wil starten
<Snicksie> je zou je virtualbox eens moeten herinstalleren dan, misschien is er iets fout gelopen en gaat het met opnieuw configureren wel
<lord4163> zal het proberen, behoud ik mijn virtuele machines ?
<Snicksie> die zijn opgeslagen als bestand, dus dat zou moeten ja
<Snicksie> doe eens 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox-ose' ?
<Snicksie> dat zal de pakketen opnieuw configureren
<timo^> Als je de hdd's en de xml in .virtualbox behoudt, moet het goed zijn
<lord4163> Snicksie> Dank hij werkt
<lord4163> :)
<Snicksie> jeej, proficiat :)
<lord4163> Eventjes 12.04 bekijken en AfterStep
<lord4163> Hij is wel snel
<lord4163> Hallo
<lord4163> Heeft iemand hier ervaring met deja dup?
<commandoline> Ik heb het wel eens gebruikt. Stel gewoon je vraag en wie weet kan iemand je helpen :)
<lord4163> Hij maakt nu een backup van onze foto map naar mijn NAS
<lord4163> Als ik nu nieuwe fotos plaats maakt hij dan weer een hele nieuwe backup?
<lord4163> Inclusief alle oude fotos?
<commandoline> deja dup is slim genoeg om alleen de nieuwe foto over te kopieren voor zover ik weet.
<commandoline>  nakijken.
<OerHeks> incremental gebruiken.
<commandoline> * even nakijken
<OerHeks> dan backup je alleen de wijzigingen en toevoegingen.
<lord4163> Ik hoop het want het duurt namelijk uren
<lord4163> Oke, hoe stel je dat in oerheks?
<OerHeks> losse fotoś duurt langer dan 1 archive
<commandoline> die optie is er niet in deja dup omdat het nogal versimpeld is, maar zo te zien is het de standaardinstelling
<lord4163> Dat zal mooi zijn
<OerHeks> ja, die optie zit niet in het menu, maar moet wel aanwezig zijn
<OerHeks> test het, door 1 foto erbij te zetten na je backup, en dan nog eens draaien
<lord4163> Incrementally backs up, letting you restore from any particular backup
<Jeeves_> Hij doet incremental
<Jeeves_> En het duurt lang omdat ie eerst een archive maakt, dan encrypt, en dan pas kopieerd
<Jeeves_> s/d/t
<lord4163> Ik zal het proberen OerHeks, maar het zal nog even duren
<lord4163> Ja, maar dat maakt het uploaden sneller ?
<OerHeks> ja losse files duurt langer dan 1 groot blok
<lord4163> Ligt dus aan je processor
<OerHeks> nee, processor, netwerk, snelheid nas ..
<lord4163> Wel raar dat hij niet tijdens het uploaden alvast weer nieuwe fotos gaat archiveren.
<lord4163> Dat zou een stuk sneller gaan
<OerHeks> ondertussen kan je de was strijken.
<lord4163> haha, nee dat doet mn moeder wel
<lord4163> Hij is al bij april 2o1o
<lord4163> maar nog niet eens op de helft
<digital_ownage> Jongens
<digital_ownage> ik heb een probleem
<digital_ownage> kan iemand me helpen
<digital_ownage> ?
<digital_ownage> Wie is er hier online?
<digital_ownage> nu
<digital_ownage> ach blehrg ik ga nu linux mint proberen
<digital_ownage> daarna kom ik wel terug op mn xubuntu probleem als het me niet bevalt
<digital_ownage> ...
<trijntje> haha, dreigementen
<OerHeks> wat is nog sneller dan een SSD ?
<CasW> Heel veel harde schijven in RAID0 ;)
<OerHeks> niet raid5 ?
<CasW> RAID5 is toch een soort kruizing tussen RAID0 en RAID1 (in de praktijk, technisch vast niet), én snellere toegang én meer opslagruimte (dan alle schijven in RAID1) én onderlinge kopieën
<CasW> Dan lijkt me RAID0 sneller
<OerHeks> snellere toegang, minder opslag, omdat blokken en pariteit verdeeld word over meerdere schijveen
<viezerd> SSD kan ook in RAID
<viezerd> :)
<CasW> Ja, als je voor snelheid gaat, moet je sowieso SSD's nemen, al dan niet in RAID ;)
<OerHeks> heb ik aan zitten denken, 2x ssd in raid-0/1
<Snicksie> eh, nee, raid5 is geen raid0 + 1
<CasW> Er zijn ook wel hele leuke PCI-E-SSD's (nouja, dat zijn RAIDs van SSD's)
<OerHeks> maar gruwelijk, je hele unity reageert sneller
<CasW> Snicksie: Ook niet qua resultaat, ongeveer?
<viezerd> raid 5 is langzamer
<Snicksie> raid5 heb je verschillende harde schijven, stel dat je er 3 hebt, dan heb je telkens 2/3 hoeveelheid ruimte beschikbaar
<Snicksie> mijn boek zegt: raid0 is gewoon de data evenwichtig verdelen over 2 (of meer) schijven ; raid1: mirrorren (dus u data dupliceren) ; raid2-4: werkt met pariteitsbits, dus da's een soort van errorchecking code die zegt of uw data nog wel klopt ;
<Snicksie> raid5 werkt ook met die pariteitsbits, maar verspreidt dat over verschillende schijven (raid2-4 zet dat op een aparte schijf)
<Snicksie> en raid 6 werkt ongeveer gelijkaardig aan raid5, maar dan met nog wat extra informatie
<OerHeks> dus of een paar redenlijke hddś in raid5, of een single disk oplossing: SSD
<OerHeks> nu haal ik 150-175 mb/s
<Snicksie> en dan bestaat nog een combinatie van raid0+1 en raid1+0 (dat werkt blijkbaar sneller dan raid5) en is raid1+0 beter :)
<Snicksie> nice
<CasW> Als je die kopieën niet nodig hebt, zou ik gewoon raid0 nemen... :P
<Snicksie> raid0 is inderdaad eigenlijk niet extra veilig imo
<CasW> Niet extra veilig, nee, wel extra snel
<Snicksie> klopt
<CasW> Daar is 'ie (voor zover ik weet) ook voor.
<viezerd> valt mee, is niet echt veel sneller als raid 1
<viezerd> sterker nog, met lezen is raid 1 vaak sneller
<OerHeks> 2x ssd in raid1 is dus dan de veiligste oplossing ?
<Snicksie> hangt er vanaf, met raid1 heb je inderdaad een kopie van je data, dus hij kan van 2 schijven tegelijk lezen
<viezerd> yup
<Snicksie> maar bij het schrijven zal hij ook wel 2x moeten schrijven
<CasW> OerHeks: Wil je nu snel, of veilig? :P
<Snicksie> dus dat gaat niets sneller
<viezerd> dat geldt ook voor raid0, hij zal net zo snel schrijven als de snelheid van 1 HDD
<viezerd> in principe lees je ook veel meer dan dat je schrijft
<viezerd> tenzij je hele zware databases gaat draaien ofzo
<viezerd> of een centrale logserver
<CasW> raid0 schrijft toch veel sneller? Hij hoeft, per schijf, maar de helft te schrijven...
<Snicksie> ziet er naar uit dat JBOD veiliger is
<Snicksie> zo op wikipedia te zien
<Snicksie> klopt CasW
<CasW> En eeh... Btrfs? :P Als we toch bezig zijn.
<OerHeks> btrfs, dat is leuk als je 10tallen hdd/ssd hebt op meerdere servers en locaties
<viezerd> http://i42.tinypic.com/2u9l3lx.png
<viezerd> kvin zfs best leuk
<OerHeks> zfs .. wat wasdaarmee ..
<OerHeks> dan moet je 4gb+ hebben, om alle functies te kunnen gebruiken op de server ?
<CasW> Hmm, dat ziet er niet uit als Ubuntu. Of misschien als Ubuntu met een Mac-thema.
<viezerd> alle functies zijn er gewoon altijd, maar hoe meer geheugen hoe meer performance je hebt in principe
<viezerd> klopt CasW, dat is Mac OS X, met terminal ingelogd op FreeBSD
 * CasW gaat eten.
<viezerd> smakelijk
<mandje> met software raid kan je toch de zelfgemaakte gelijke partities gebruiken en de rest ruimte buiten de raid toch gebruiken?
<Snicksie> ik neem aan van wel, maar software raid is voorzover ik gelezen heb toch minder ;)
<OerHeks> swraid is net als wubi en wine, imho
<mandje> ik heb hier 750GB, 320GB en 160GB.  3 partities van 160GB in de software raid en dan de restruimte als standaard partities.
<mandje> wat betekent dat oer?
<mandje> ik ken wubi en wine wel. maar wat bedoel je?
<Snicksie> software raid is net zoals wubi en wine, ook maar een halve en niet echt optimale oplossing
<OerHeks> het werkt, en dat is misschien net genoeg om te doen wat je wilt, maar niet prof.
<Snicksie> denk ik :)
<mandje> ok, maar hardware raid is ook niet zalig. ziet maar te herstellen als de controllor kaduuk gaat.
<mandje> mss is het het beste 2 losse raid hardware controllers te kopen met 1 als reserve.
<OerHeks> zelfde type is dan zeker handig om als reserve te hebben, dat doe je ook prof., of je hebt een SLA met je vendor.
<mandje> en met hardware raid is de kleinste schijf bepalend voor wat je aan ruimte kun weggooien op de grotere schijven..
<OerHeks> hw raid heeft nadelen met overige ruimte idd
<mandje> wat zijn dan de sterkste pro's van hardware raid?
<OerHeks> sneller en veiliger verwerken data, belast de processor minder.
<viezerd> dan hoeft je OS niet de pariteits berekeningen enzo te doen, wat performance zou schelen. Maar met huidige ubersterke cpu's/servers maakt dat ook niet zoveel meer uit
<mandje> ok. tnx.  voor een amateur komt er ook nog een pro bij; je breidt met een raid controller je disk poorten uit.
<mandje> of lul ik nu uit de nek.
<OerHeks> uiteraard, je controller heeft eigen poorten.
<viezerd> nee, maar je hoeft de raid functie niet erbij te kopen/gebruiken
<OerHeks> en eigen bios, die je met F<vul in> kan oproepen @ boot.
<mandje> mooi.  :)   ik ga es naar een raid controller omzien.
<OerHeks> wel even zoeken of die controller certified is, en niet beperkt raid1/0 kan draaien
<OerHeks> computerland, dynabyte en mycom hebben geen raid controllers iig
<mandje> ok.  maar daar shop ik ook nauwelijks. meestal is het een omzichtige queste op internet voor me.  :)
<JanC> OerHeks: hardware raid is niet altijd sneller trouwens  ;)
<JanC> en zeker niet altijd veiliger
<JanC> Snicksie: software RAID heeft het grote voordeel dat je nooit met onleesbare disks zit als je controller stuk gaat...  ;)
<JanC> plus, linux software RAID heeft veel meer features dan hardware RAID (RAID 10 op 2 ipv 4 of meer disks bijvoorbeeld)
<JanC> als er nu eens iemand een hardware RAID controller zou maken die compatibel is met linux software RAID, dat zou wel handig zijn...  ☺
<OerHeks> dat lijkt me een goed plan.
<OerHeks> OpenRaid
<Snicksie> anyhow, i'm gone :)
<Snicksie> nog veel plezier met de raid-discussie :)
<OerHeks> :-)
<mandje> unraid in een VM. dat is mogelijk. http://lime-technology.com/forum/index.php?topic=6260.0    maar heb je er wat aan anders dan educatief?
<mandje> ik weet niet eens of je in virtualbox bijv. disken kan creeren op specifieke physieke plekken.
<BartjeP> en je gelooft het nooit maar ... hier ben ik dan terug :D
<Tjeerd> goedenavond allemaal
<Tjeerd> weet iemand hoe je tv-online van de kpn werkend krijgt in ubuntu 11.04? Of zit ik met deze vraag hier verkeerd?
<Oer> hallo Tjeerd, volgens dit forumpost http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/kpn-tv-online/msg775356/#msg775356  zou moonlight plugin de oplossing zijn ( ik heb geen kpn helaas)
<Tjeerd> oke bedankt dan ga ik dat proberen. Hoewel ik niet echt goede berichten heb gelezen over die moonlight plug in
<Oer> ik vind het ook raar, ze weten je ip, dus waarom moeilijk doen met drm, kost energie
<Oer> moonlight en uitzending gemist werkt hier wel.
<BartjeP> ineens stond mijn dashboard groter dan voorheen... en ik vind niet direct terug hoe je dat terugzet ... want kan niet naar links of rechts scrollen... kan iemand mij daarbij helpen aub ?
#ubuntu-nl 2011-12-31
<lg188> goede morgen
<lg188> kan je een server in een soort van hibernation zetten en dan terug eruit halen?
<lg188> want anders verbruikt die veel te veel
<lg188> of kun je een wol met een shell sturen?
<mandje> dag lg188. geen ervaring mee maar lijkt me beide mogelijk.
<mandje> wat verbruikt die server dan?
<lg188> geen idee maar de koeling geeft me wel een idee
<lg188> ik bedoel maar die koeling draait vreselijk hard
<lg188> duge heb wrs wol afgezet in bios
<lg188> nvm
<mandje> is het dan mss een betere volgorde eerst die server zuiniger te krijgen terwijl die draait?
<lg188> hoe zou je dat kunnen doen ?
<lg188> maar ik ben eens door
<lg188> tot later
<trijntje> powertop
<alex-> Hoi
<alex-> Ik wil mijn netbook backuppen, en heb een kopie gemaakt van de home dir. Is het nodig om voor de rest nog iets te backuppen?
<Lostsouls> Iemand hier ervaring met "Falende schijven" ( smart errors etc ) ?
<viezerd> hoi alex- , in principe is dat voldoende, tenzij je andere speciefieke dingen in je systeem hebt gedaan/geinstalleerd
<viezerd> Lostsouls: is dat een strikvraag ? ;P
<alex-> Ja ik heb programma's geinstalleerd
<trijntje> je kan een 'backup' van de lijst  van geinstalleerde programma's maken
<trijntje> ik ben alleen dat programma/commando even kwijt
<viezerd> dpkg -l
<alex-> -l ?
<alex-> L of de I of de 1 ?
<trijntje> viezerd: maar die kan je weer niet makkelijk opnieuw installeren of wel?
<alex-> Lijst past er niet helemaal op
<alex-> Hij begint pas bij linux-kernel-generic ofzo
<alex-> en dan van L t/m Z
<viezerd> 'probleem' is dat die ook programmas laat zien die na een nieuwe install al aanwezig zijn
<viezerd> kleine letter L
<alex-> maar niks hoger dan de L
<trijntje> http://linuxandfriends.com/2008/11/13/backup-and-retrieve-list-of-installed-packages-for-quick-software-restore-in-linux/
<alex->  dpkg --get-selections > package.list
<alex-> Moet ik daar root voor zijn of kan het ook met een normale user?
<trijntje> probeer maar ;)
<alex-> Oke dat is ook weer gedaan
<alex-> Moet ik verder nog iets doen?
<Lostsouls> viezerd, jup ik heb even advies nodig
<trijntje> Lostsouls: zo snel mogelijk backup maken zou ik zeggen
<Lostsouls> Ik heb een oude ( 1,5 jaar ) oude 1,5TB schijf met veel smart errors ( bad sectors ). Nu weet ik dat je hem iets kan herstellen/bruikbaar maken door een low evel format Iemand tips hoe je dat het beste kan aanpaken op ubuntu ?
<Lostsouls> trijntje, backup is idd gemaakt
<viezerd> je wilt hem helemaal overschrijven met nullen, zeg maar  ?
<Lostsouls> viezerd, low level format zodat de bad sectors worden gemakeerd.
<viezerd> Lostsouls: low level format is, zover ik weet niks anders als 'echt' leeg gooien. Maar dat fixed geen bad sectors op je hdd volgens mij
<viezerd> bad sectors is iets fysieks, dacht ik
<Lostsouls> viezerd, hij fixed niks inderdaad ( heb ik begrepen ) maar hij markeert ze in de master index als "niet gebruiken"
<viezerd> je wilt denk ik een fsck (filesystem check) doen
<Lostsouls> hmm lemme chek that
<viezerd> mss is het een idee om met 'dd' je harde schijf echt leeg te gooien, en dan nog een keer te checken met smart
<viezerd> Lostsouls: dit zou moeten werken http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=153401&postcount=9
<Lostsouls> Oeeh , dat ga ik zo maar eens proberen.
<Lostsouls> fsck is bezig viezerd, ik laat je weten of het goed gaat.
<viezerd> ok, succes
<alex-> Hoi
<alex-> oeps verkeerde channel
<Bob__> ?
<lg188> alloa
<rkokkelk> Vanwege het feit dat er toch weinig discussie is ga ik een beetje offtopic vraag stellen, iemand ervaring met Glassfish Java appserver in Ubuntu?
<ujjain> Is CAS latency erg belangrijk met geheugen? 7 vs 9?
<Oer> CAS is belangrijk ja
<Oer> minder is meer
<ujjain> ok, heb veel opties, zal de laagste CAS wel nemen, is allemaal 16,50 tot 24 euro.
<ujjain> DDR3 SODIMM for Apple iMac, MacBook and MacBook Pro
<ujjain> werkt dit dan niet op de rest? het ziet er supernormaal uit
<ujjain> http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/284658/corsair-cmsa4gx3m1a1066c7.html#tab:info
<Oer> nee, die apple ram is speciaal voor apple
<Oer> speciale CAS, zal misschien wel werken op een andere machien, maar ik durf dat niet te garanderen.
<Oer> http://www.computerland.nl/a/geheugen_intern/15574048/corsair_value_select_sodimm_2gb_1333mhz_pc3_10600/details.aspx
<Oer> 12,85 2 gb CL9 ( 9-9-9-24 )
<Oer> of 2x4gb voor 37.95 > http://www.computerland.nl/a/geheugen_intern/20063525/corsair_sodimm_8gb_1066mhz_pc3_8500/details.aspx
<Oer> ddr2 is duurder :(
<misnix> al tijden :-|
<misnix> en dat mem 'voor apple' is zeker duurder dan \normale' dddr3?
<misnix> -d
<Oer> origineel apple part ja
<Oer> deze cloon niet
<misnix> die zeker ;-p
<Oer> maar goed, bij een apple part zetten ze die er ook in, testen ze het, enz
<Oer> het is maar net hoe je het bekijkt. ..
<misnix> denk dat ze alleen maar willen zeggen dat het gegarandeerd werkt op die 2e rangs mac moederborden ;-)
<Oer> foxcon ?
<misnix> zoiets
<misnix> ja, foxconn
<dbazuin_> Hi
<dbazuin_> Do a need a cd to install ubuntu
<dbazuin_> Or can i put on a usb stick
<Oer> je kan gewoon nederlands tiepen hoor :-)
<dbazuin_> Oops
<dbazuin_> Krijg je van die verschillende kanalen he
<commandoline> kan prima op een usb-stick :)
<Oer> 3 manieren, op cd branden ( millieu-onvriendelijk) of op usb zetten (min. 1 gb)
<Oer> of virtueel draaien
<dbazuin_> Moet ik dsn nog die pc op een speciale manier opstartrn?
<dbazuin_> Staat allemaal citrix zooi op
<Oer> ja, belangrijk is, dat je pc van USB kan booten
<dbazuin_> Aha
<dbazuin_> Staat nu xp op
<dbazuin_> Maakt dat wat uit
<Oer> hoeveel ruimte heb je vrij ?
<dbazuin_> Hmm
<dbazuin_> Geen idee
<dbazuin_> Pc staat op werk
<Oer> 100 gb is leuk
<dbazuin_> En als de andere meul er af mag
<dbazuin_> Meuk
<Oer> dat is helemaal perfect, natuurlijk
<dbazuin_> Is een pc die ik over heb
<dbazuin_> Ik wil eens kijken of we er wat mee kunnen
<dbazuin_> Ben helemaal voor opensource
<Oer> nou, je hebt irc gevonden, dat scheelt.
<dbazuin_> Haha
<dbazuin_> Zit er al een tijdje maar dan op #drupal etc
<Oer> als de heren het je goed uitleggen, dan geef je het ook goed door.
<dbazuin_> Daar hoorde ik over ubuntu
<dbazuin_> Hoe boot ik van usb?
<Oer> in je bios bootvolgorde aanpassen, en soms (zoals bij mij) bij harde schijven je usb op 1e plaats zetten
<Oer> en hopla
<dbazuin_> Ow ok
<dbazuin_> Ben van huis uit mac gebruiker
<Oer> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Installatie
<dbazuin_> Pc is meer noodzakelijk kwaad voor mij
<Oer> en daarna http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/DirectDoen
<dbazuin_> Maar misschien met ubuntu inplaats van dat windows is het wel wat
<Oer> het heeft van beiden wel iets weg.
<Oer> linux gebruikt voor printen Cups
<dbazuin_> I want to use it as a machine to develop drupal sites
<dbazuin_> So need lamp or something like that
<dbazuin_> And a good css, html and php editor
<commandoline> dbazuin_: nederlands ;)
<commandoline> en lamp installeren kan erg snel :)
<commandoline> en voor die editor ken ik je eisen niet, maar geany bevalt me erg goed.
<commandoline> zo te installeren via het softwarecentrum
<Oer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Drupal en de nl project pagina https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDrupal
<Oer> drupal zit nu op 7.10
<dbazuin_> Heeft geany ook een live preview
<dbazuin_> Ik gebruik nu espreso opmde mac
<dbazuin_> M is spatie
<commandoline> dat niet denk ik, of er moet een plugin zijn
<dbazuin_> Espresso is erg goed
<commandoline> die is er: http://plugins.geany.org/webhelper.html
<commandoline> en laat die plugin nou ook nog eens gewoon in het softwarecentrum zitten :)
<dbazuin_> Ha cool
<dbazuin_> Is mac software makkelijk te porten naar ubuntu?
<Oer> er is vaak een linux variant
<commandoline> dat hangt ervan hoe die software geschreven is.
<dbazuin_> Ok
<dbazuin_> Kan de espresso programmeur eens poren alleen die leeft er vsn dus kan dat niet gratis doen en dat is tegen de regels?
<lg188> hoe log ik een user uit en verwijder zijn account via shell?
<dbazuin_> Wat moet uit geven voor een laptop om met ubuntu opmte werken?
<dbazuin_> Moet ik
<dbazuin_> Ben niet zo op de hoogte van die hardware markt
<commandoline> dbazuin_: betaalde software schrijven voor Ubuntu is geen enkel probleem, het ondersteunende bedrijf moedigt het juist aan (even een linkje zoeken)
<Oer> hardware > http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<commandoline> http://developer.ubuntu.com/ heeft alle informatie, eigenlijk.
<Oer> lg188, een user op een desktop ?
<lg188> nope zit mijn server
<Oer> sudo deluser username >> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/user-management.html
<lg188> tx Oer
<Oer> maar ik zou hem dan eerst locken, dat staat er ook bij
<dbazuin_> Ok ik ga er vandoor bedankt mannen
<Oer> succes dbazuin_
<dbazuin_> Goed uiteinde
<commandoline> hetzelfde, dbazuin_ :)
<Oer> insgelijks
<pmjdebruijn> dbazuin_: "echte" mac software is moeilijk te porten, vanwege Carbon/Cacao wat OSX specifike API's zijn
<pmjdebruijn> een slechte port kan via GNUstep soms
<pmjdebruijn> maar daar zou je niet blij van worden
<pmjdebruijn> als de applicatie goed gebouwt is staat vaak de kernfunctionaliteit los van de UI
<pmjdebruijn> Transmission doet dat vrij  goed
<pmjdebruijn> daardoor ziet het op alle platform "native" uit
<pmjdebruijn> een andere aanpak is gewoon Qt of GTK gebruiken... maar dat ziet soms vaak iets vreemd uit
<pmjdebruijn> "net niet" zeg maar
<pmjdebruijn> tis erg sterk wat je wil
<pmjdebruijn> of hoe goed de port moet zijn
<pmjdebruijn> je zit ook nog vaak met "integratie he"... dubbelclick op een file opent de application
<pmjdebruijn> file associaties
<pmjdebruijn> enz
<pmjdebruijn> goed porten is heel moeilijk
<pmjdebruijn> half-assed ports zijn meestal vrij makkelijk
<Oer> virtual box is geen oplossing
<pmjdebruijn> nee
<Oer> kwmn kan wel mag niet
<pmjdebruijn> maar als je van OS wisselt moet je nu eenmaal bereid zijn bepaalde apps achter je te laten
<Oer> ja, er zijn vast wel vervangers met een andere naam.
<pmjdebruijn> ja precies
<pmjdebruijn> ook dingen zoals wine... als je daar langdurige van afhankelijk bent wordt dat bijna altijd vroeg of laat een zure ervaring
<pmjdebruijn> doordat iets breekt of zo
<pmjdebruijn> tis handig voor korte termijns te lappen enzo
<Oer> wine wubi ...
<pmjdebruijn> maar geany is best aardig ja
<pmjdebruijn> doet in elk geval de basics
<angela-> hoi als er iemand nog aan wezig is ik heb ngircd gestart hij draait nu maar is nog niet geconfigureerd hoe doe ik dat
<Oer> ngircd zal niet veel veranderd zijn > http://scarah-rosenschvitz.blogspot.com/2009/09/set-up-irc-server-using-ngircd.html
<Oer> gksudo gedit /etc/ngircd/ngircd.conf
<angela-> oke dank je daar staad hoe ik dioe moet configureren/
<yumbo> Gelukkig nieuw jaar iedereen :)
<Oer> insgelijks, de beste wensjes
#ubuntu-nl 2012-01-01
<angela-> voor iedereen de allerbeate wensen engeluk en voorspoed voor 2012
<trijntje> gelukkig nieuwjaar mensen, en welterusten!
<angela-> oke ik wil iets vragen om dat er iets goed fout ging met ngircd nu noet ik alles verwijderen maar hoe doe ik dat terwijl hij geen procwes kan vinden van ngircd
<dbazuin_> Gelukkig nieuwjaar
<lg188_> goede morgen in 2012 :D
<the^user> zo het nieuwe jaar  is begonnen.
<lord4163_> Hallo
<lord4163_> Ik heb een probleempje... De webcam werkt altijd in skype, maar ik krijg hem niet werkend in Cheese
<lord4163_> Niemand hier? :(
<Oer> wat appart, wel skype en geen cheese ..
<Oer> andersom komt wel voor ..
<lord4163_> Ja maar bij mij werkt skype wel
<lord4163_> Ik heb het in alle Ubuntu versies gehad
<lord4163_> Maar Cheese is wel leuk, de webcam effecten
<alex-> gebruik je toevallig skype in wine lord4163_ ?
<lord4163_> Nee
<lord4163_> Hij werkt nu wel na nog een keer opstarten
<trijntje> hmm, er ging iets fout en ineens zat ik bij het login-scherm. Waar kan ik kijken om er achter te komen wat er mis ging?
<trijntje> hmm, segfault van Xorg, dat zal het wel zijn geweest dan
<trijntje> als iemand verstand van xorg heeft: graag
<trijntje> paste.ubuntu.com/789715/
<pmjdebruijn> trijntje: wanneer is dat gebeurd? deed je iets bijzonders? hibernate/suspend?
<pmjdebruijn> welke versie van ubuntu?
<pmjdebruijn> dat is in elk geval een harde crash
<trijntje> pmjdebruijn: tijdens het bouwen van een ubuntu-image
<pmjdebruijn> ubuntu-image?
<trijntje> iemand in #ubuntu zei dat het aan mn xorg.conf zou liggen, dus ik heb een nieuwe aangemaakt, hopelijk helpt dat
<pmjdebruijn> je bent een ISO aan het aanpassen?
<pmjdebruijn> trijntje: normaliter heb je toch uberhaupt geen xorg.conf meer?
<trijntje> pmjdebruijn: ja, voor een volledig vertaalde iso van ubuntu, met radiostations etc
<trijntje> hier is het volledige log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/789768/
<pmjdebruijn> mja
 * pmjdebruijn is geen Xorg expert
<trijntje> ja, dat dacht ik ook, ik weet er weinig van. Ik had iig al wel een xorg.conf, dus blijkbaar toch wel
<pmjdebruijn> 2.6.24?
<trijntje> nee, ik ook niet, maar ik heb nog een backup van de ouwe, dus als het helemaal fout gaat zet ik em terug ;)
<pmjdebruijn> je gebruikt de ATi blob
<trijntje> ja klopt, fglrx
<pmjdebruijn> mja
<pmjdebruijn> maar 2.6.24?
<trijntje> wat is 2.6.24?
<pmjdebruijn> de kernel
<pmjdebruijn> je draait nog 8.04?
<trijntje> ow, nee, ik denk dat dat het systeem is van degene die de xorg heeft gebouwd
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<pmjdebruijn> oh wacht
<pmjdebruijn> ja
<pmjdebruijn> 3.0
<pmjdebruijn> mja
<pmjdebruijn> vreemd
 * pmjdebruijn weet he took niet
<pmjdebruijn> de trace wijst naar evde
<pmjdebruijn> evdev
<pmjdebruijn> wat keyboard+muis driver is
<pmjdebruijn> echter is dit is eerste keer dat ik daar problemen over lees
<pmjdebruijn> ik heb al snel de neiging om naar blobs te wijzen als er rare dingen gebeuren
<trijntje> misschien, het is raar dat X crasht als ik niks grafisch aan het doen ben
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<pmjdebruijn> hoe bedoel je dat?
<pmjdebruijn> als X aanstaat ben je per definitie iets grafisch aan het doen
<trijntje> nouja, ik bedoel geen zware inspanning van de grafische kaart oid
<BartjeP> weet iemand welke versie van linux 4 ik moet installeren op ubuntu 11.10 aub ?
<trijntje> BartjeP: wat wat wat?
<trijntje> Ik denk dat je een paar dingen door elkaar haalt, wat probeer je precies te doen?
<BartjeP> x86deb  x86rpm x86_64deb of x86_64rpm
<BartjeP> wel ik heb nero for linux 4 afgehaald en daar staan vier files in om het programma op te starten...
<BartjeP> maar welke van de vier moet ik nemen ? :)
<trijntje> dat hangt van jouw versie van linux af, sowieso degene met 'deb'
<BartjeP> ubuntu 11.10
<trijntje> mag ik vragen waarom je nero wilt installeren, ubuntu heeft zelf zat programma's om cd te branden etc
<BartjeP> het is om dvd's te branden...
<trijntje> ubuntu heeft standaard brasero om cds/dvds te branden
<BartjeP> en normaal als ik met nero brandde in windows speelde hij ze zo af op de dvdspeler ...
<BartjeP> maar gisteren heb ik een dvd gebrand met ubuntu en daar herkende de dvd speler de schijf niet
<BartjeP> maar weet niet of het brasero was
<BartjeP> ja met brasero :)
<BartjeP> dus wou ik eens met nero proberen
<Oer> nero 4 linux is niet gratis
<BartjeP> nee ik weet het... maar via via wel he :)
<trijntje> BartjeP: ok, je moet het volgende in een terminal uitvoeren om achter jouw systeem te komen: uname -a
 * Oer zweert bij K3B
<Oer> .. via via.. klinkt illegaal.
<BartjeP> en hoe doe ik dat trijntje ?
<BartjeP> en K3B ... is zoals brasero oer ?
<trijntje> open Dash, zoek naar 'terminal', in de terminal typ je: uname -a
<Oer> ja, officieel een KDE apps, maar werkt prima onder gnome
<Oer> ctrl + alt + T (terminal)
<BartjeP> zal alles eens proberen he ;)
<trijntje> goeie Oer!
<BartjeP> Linux bart-HP-Compaq-dx6100-MT-PE231EA 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux bart@bart-HP-Compaq-dx6100-MT-PE231EA:~$
<trijntje> BartjeP: ha, dan moet je die met 'deb' en '32' hebben
<trijntje> x86deb
<BartjeP> ok :-) dank u wel
<Oer> jups, u heeft 32 bitjes.
<BartjeP> is 64 beter ?
<trijntje> hangt er vanaf hoeveel geheugen je hebt.
<Oer> nee, ubuntu raad 32 bits aan, omdat we dan zeker weten dat alle software werkt.
<trijntje> Je kan alleen meer dan 4GB geheugen  (RAM) gebruiken als je 64bit hebt
<Oer> v.a. 12.04 word 64 bit geadviseerd, omdat ook de software niet stilstaat, en erg goed werkt.
<BartjeP> heb maar 2Gb geheugen als ik me niet vergis
<trijntje> gewoon 32bit gebruiken dan
<BartjeP> en hoe snel evolueert ubuntu als ik vragen mag ?
<trijntje> elke 6 maanden een nieuwe versie
<BartjeP> ow dan zal ik eens mijn geheugen moeten upgraden zo te horen...
<BartjeP> kwestie van mee te zijn met mijn tijd
<StefandeVries> 2 GB is meer dan genoeg, Bartje.
<trijntje> neehoor, ubuntu wordt niet echt trager, ik heb ook maar 2GB, meer dan genoeg
<BartjeP> nu had ik nog een vraagje... ik krijg die ubuntu one niet aan de praat ....
<StefandeVries> Wat scheelt eraan?
<BartjeP> hoe kan ik een apparaat toevoegen... en als ik een map upload om te synchroniseren dan staat nog altijd 0% vermeld bij mijn capaciteit ...
<trijntje> BartjeP: via de webinterface of via ubuntu zelf?
<BartjeP> via ubuntu zelf
<BartjeP> nero is gelukt hoor trijntje en oer... waarvoor dank ;)
<BartjeP> nu maar hopen dat de schijf ook gaat werken op mijn dochter haar dvd speler...
<trijntje> BartjeP: ik hoop het ook, dvdspelers zijn altijd raar ;)
<BartjeP> maar ik zou willen via ubuntu one .... de afzonderlijke applicatie werken...
<BartjeP> niet de webversie...
<BartjeP> al zal ik op de andere windows pc wel met de webversie moeten werken maar ja..
<trijntje> ik ben niet echt bekend met ubuntu-one, ik heb het een tijdje gebruikt en toen werkte het goed
<BartjeP> en heb je daar een alternatief voor ?
<StefandeVries> Dropbox
<BartjeP> maar die heeft geen 5gb opslag ?
<StefandeVries> Nee, 2.
<StefandeVries> Je kunt er extra ruimte bijkopen.
<StefandeVries> Of ergens anders vragen, als je het Engels beheerst misschien eens in #ubuntu
<BartjeP> ok zal die dan eens proberen tot ik die ubuntu one onder de knie heb.. over een paar jaar lol
<BartjeP> zal het hierbij houden ... ken iemand die 9/01 terug moeten werken en daar werken een aantal IT specialisten .. hij ging het hen eens vragen :)
<BartjeP> en een dvd converter ?
<BartjeP> een alternatief voor winFF
<alex-> Weet iemand een lightweight IRC client voor linux?
<misnix> irssi denk ik
<pmjdebruijn> alex-: wat noem je lightweight
<alex-> pmjdebruijn: heb er al 1 :P
<alex-> irssi
<pmjdebruijn> grafisch vond ik (gnome-)-xichat wel fijn
<pmjdebruijn> op console doe ik ook irssi
<alex-> Nja mijn netbook is niet zo krachtig
<alex-> dus heb liever allemaal lightweight programma's naast elkaar dan 1 grote
<trijntje> knalt mn X server er weer uit, lekker is dat
<Oer> zeg, kan ik geen geluidje aanzetten, bij een SSD ?
<timo^> hoe bedoel je?
<Oer> nou, als die leest of schrijft
<timo^> gheh
<timo^> De oplossing is: Koop een HDD :P
<misnix> harddisk ledje vervangen met een belletje
<misnix> met/door
<Oer> ik heb nog een deurbel liggen
<timo^> Profit!!
<misnix> een deurbel gaat snel vervelen
<misnix> denk ik
<timo^> een leuke winnie de poeh sound dan?
<Oer> nee, dan eerder "Woesssh" ofzo
<blackie> hallo ik heb een vraagje ik wil graag een blackberry kopen
<blackie> maar kan ik dan wel applicaties instaleren ?
<blackie> ik werk met ubuntu
<Oer> applicaties download je toch via wifi of je abbo ?
<blackie> nee met software
<blackie> heb geen zin om voor bb speciaal internet te betalen :)
<blackie> en via gewoon internet kan je dat niet doen ofzoeits
<Oer> kijk, Blackberry is een systeem appart, en word niet/goed door ubuntu ondersteund https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/Blackberry
<blackie> mercia kzal is zien
<Oer> ik lees nu ook dit > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Blackberry%20Sync%20with%20Ubuntu ..
<blackie> als dit dan niet ondersteund word zou het dn lukken als ik bv winodws 98 of xp draai in virtualbox
<blackie> iik weet wel niet of pc dat aan kan
<blackie> heb een core i 2500k dacht ik
<blackie> ik zou het niet weten zoon heeft het voor me in een gestoken
<blackie> 8 gb ram zie ik staan  en ik heb 4 procesors ???????
<blackie> zoon zij dat er core i5 2500k in stak kan  hoe kan dat dan dat ubuntu zegt dat ik 4 procesors heb
<misnix> 4 cores?
<blackie> proc 0 proc 1 proc 2 proc 3
<blackie> allemaal op 3,4ghz
<blackie> zou core i5 2500k en 8gb ram xp kunnen virtualiseren ????
<misnix> dat zijn als het ware 4 processoren op 1 chip
<blackie> ik weet dat men oude pc moeite had met 98 virtueel te draaien
<blackie> ah ik snap het
<blackie> zou die dat kunnen xp virtueel ?
<commandoline> met gemak
<misnix> ja
<blackie> want vind ubuntu zo lekker werken :)
<blackie> is meteen opgestart :)
<blackie> bij windows duurde het een heele tijd
<misnix> virtualbox installeren en je xp er in draaien
<blackie> okay ik zal het aan mijn zoon vragen
<blackie> die kent er meer van dan mij
<blackie> sinds die ''ubuntu" nog geen enkel virus gehad :)
<misnix> als je xp virtueel draait is dat weer voorbij ;-(
<blackie> zou prachtig zijn als men blackberry die ik dinsdag krijg dan werkt :)
<blackie> mijn pc is opgestartt in  minder dan 1 minuut zaalig
<blackie> ik zet het aan en het werkt meteen
<blackie> dat komt door een speciale harde schijf volgens men zoon met sneller geheugen :)
<blackie> ik ga even van men pc
<blackie> men zoon gaat er xp even opzetten in virtualbox
<deserteagle> bestaat er toevallig een software pakket om ubuntu is een soort van safe energy mode te zetten?
<deserteagle> in windows heb ik 'n klein programmaatje waarbij je kan kiezen tussen High Performance Mode , Entertainment Mode en Power Saving Mode. wanneer ik op power saving mode klik, veranderd de wallpaper naar 'n witte  achtergrond en verdwijnt de taakbalk wanneer je hem niet nodig hebt. bestaat er zoiets ook voor Ubuntu 11.10?
<Oer> nee niet dat ik weet.
<Oer> enige dat aanwezig is voor laptops, zijn power instellingen mbt scherm e.d.
<Oer> hdd power down
<deserteagle> ok dankuwel!
<lordzett> geluk 'n tuk1
<lordzett> !
<lordzett> lo ppl
<Oer> hoi lordzett
<misnix> lordzett, was jij niet op zoek naar simpele grafisch menu'tjes en zo? zo ja, heb je naar zenity gekeken?   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zenity
<lordzett> misnix, kijk nu
<misnix> misschien is het te simpel
<lordzett> niet zo iets
<lordzett> maar wel erg lang geleden naar een vette rechtermuisknop menu
<lordzett> maarja je kan ook niet alles hebben
<lordzett> vandaag weer eens wat anders aangesloten op de pc
<lordzett> een acer ir-remote
<lordzett> nog niet echt ondersteund op een makelijke manier door ubuntu
<lordzett> moet eens voor dat met iemand praten die er verstand van heeft van coden
<lordzett> ik denk dat het voor veel mensen erg bruikbaar zou zijn
<Oer> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc && sudo /etc/init.d/lircd restart
<lordzett> hmm was net op site aan het kijken over lorc
<lordzett> lirc
<Oer> ik vind verder geen recente ppa ofzo
<Oer> lirc 0.9.0-0ubuntu1
<lordzett> hmm na het is een duidelijke setup...
<lordzett> nu nog weten wat voor ding dit is
<lordzett> geen doos meer bij...
<lordzett> ff rebooten
<lordzett> duzz
<Oer> geen plaatje te vinden via google ?
<lordzett> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/dev/255025
<lordzett> ff aan het lezen
<lordzett> das de zelfde zooi wat ik hier heb liggen
<lordzett> dus blijkbaar kan het werken
<lordzett> maar ik hoopte op een mooie grafische shell die je mooi alle knopjes kan instellen
<lordzett> ik bedoel zitten zoveel knoppen op dat ding
<lordzett> dus ook de cursors de muis konden overnemen
<lordzett> power knop werkt :D
<lordzett> hmm net iets verkeerds blijkbaar gedaan want reageerd niet meer
<lordzett> hmm nog niet
<lordzett> tis wat
<lordzett> :D
<lordzett> ff kijken of die auto nu ook naar dit kanaal gaat in xchat
<lordzett> yay
<lordzett> zo das klaar
<lordzett> nu nog die remote
<HeerZett> Oer, meschien weet jij het net werkte de remote redelijk nu gewoon reageerd die op niks
<Oer> moeilijk te zeggen :(
<HeerZett> net kon ik nog geluid doen en films door spoelen nu niks
<HeerZett> damn
<HeerZett> lastig soms he
<ujjain> Is Edge Lith de beste keuze voor een monitor nu?
#ubuntu-nl 2012-12-24
<bert_> hoi
<bert_> kan iemand me meehelpen??
<Jeeves__> bert_: Dan moet je eerst je probleem presenteren he :)
<Jeeves__> En verder is het niet zo druk hier, en vandaag zeker niet, gok ik zo
<trijntje> dat was kort
<jorenl_> Dag iedereen. Mijn ubuntuinstallatie freezet regelmatig nadat hij "vergendelt", nadat ik een tijdje wegben. Het dialoogvenster om een wachtwoord in te voegen verschijnt soms, de desktopachtergrond steeds, maar het systeem bevriest. Waar begin ik best te zoeken achter info/oplossing? iemand ervaring?
<Jeeves__> Bevriest ie echt, of zie je niets?
<jorenl_> Jeeves__ Net de muis nog, soms verschijnt het dialoogje om een wachtwoord in de typen nog, soms niet. Hij bevriest alleszins grafisch.
<Jeeves__> jorenl_: En als je gewoon je wachtwoord typet en op enter ramt?
<jorenl_> niets.
<Jeeves__> En als je nog een keer de powerknop indrukt?
<Jeeves__> Mijn laptop wordt namelijk wakker
<Jeeves__> en dan na een paar seconden gaat ie weer verder slapen
<jorenl_> Jeeves__ : Ik heb al wel door Ctrl-ALt-Delete en andere willekeurige toetsen het "mooie" login scherm terug gekregen, maar als ik dan inlog in mijn account crasht de hele boel (zwart met willekeurige streepjes op het scherm)
<Jeeves__> Hmm. Lekker stabiel he, dat linux :)
<jorenl_> Het is trouwens geen laptop, het is een desktop
<jorenl_> en hij valt dus niet in slaap, het is dus gewoon als ik een tijdje weggaat en hij t scherm uitschakelt etc.
<jorenl_> niemand advies? ik weet nu niet beter dan de knop ingedrukt houden, verschrikkelijk. + ik verlies steeds mijn werk
<trijntje> jorenl_: er zijn wel een aantal dingen die je kunt doen als de pc vastloopt
<trijntje> maar het makkelijkste is natuurlijk om het probleem op te lossen ;)
<trijntje> welke versie van ubuntu heb je, welke videokaart en welke video drivers heb je geinstalleerd?
<jorenl_> Ubuntu 12.10
<jorenl_> met een ATI kaart, maar ik denk dat ik niet de proprietary drivers gebruik. (ik zoek het nummer even op)
<trijntje> je kan proberen of je het systeem ook met proprietary drivers hebt
<trijntje> zoek in de dash naar 'softwarebronnen', en ga daar naar het tabblad 'stuurprogramma's
<jorenl_> Ik heb een tijd de proprietary gebruikt, maar dat was verschrikkelijk...
<trijntje> was dat op 12.10?
<jorenl_> hm. Goeie vraag. zou wel eens kunnen van niet.
<trijntje> uitproberen kan geen kwaad denk ik
<trijntje> ik hoor trouwens wel van meer mensen dat ze problemen hebben met 12.10, de release na een LTS is altijd wat onstabieler
<jorenl_> trijntje: ter info... lspci | grep VGA
<jorenl_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV710 [Radeon HD 4350]
<jorenl_> trijntje: de ellende vorige keer was trouwens niet te onderschatten. Kan ik ergens informatie vinden of dde proprietary driver recent is bijgewerkt?
<trijntje> meestal werkt google met de output van lspci wel
<trijntje> ik zou het zelf gewoon proberen, verwijderen is 2 minuten werk
<jorenl_> kan je dan nog even nalaten hoe dat gaat? vorige keer wou hij na installatie van die driver niet eens meer normaal booten.
<lord4163> Hallo
<lord4163> Hoe kan ik alle mappen die eindigen op x naar de map x verplaatsen?
<Jeeves__> lord4163: find . -name \*x -type d -exec mv {} x\;
<Jeeves__> moet je wel zorgen dat x niet in . zit
<lord4163> ah het was al gelukt met mv *x /home/x/x
<Jeeves__> Dat kan natuurlijk ook, als het enkel-lagig is
<hsl> mogguh
<hsl> vraagje, op mijn server (12.04) is mijn /boot zo goed als vol, kan ik daar gewoon willekeurig oude files verwijderen?
<trijntje> hsl: nee ;)
<hsl> trijntje: ik had al zo'n vermoeden, hoe kan ik ze via de CLI wegkrijgen?
<trijntje> het beste kan je oude kernels verwijderen (purgen), ik denk dat dan ook de bestanden uit /boot verwijderd worden
<hsl> op deze manier?
<hsl> sudo aptitude remove linux-headers-3.2.0-23
<trijntje> met purge ipv remove, dan verwijder je ook meteen de configuratie enzo
<trijntje> maar volgens mij heeft elke kernel meerdere pakketten, die moet je allemaal verwijderen
<hsl> sudo aptitude purge linux-headers-3.2.0-3.2.0-24 linux-headers-3.2.0-3.2.0-24-generic linux-image-3.2.0-3.2.0-24-generic linux-restricted-modules-3.2.0-3.2.0-24-generic
<trijntje> je kan die vinden met apt-cache search 3.5.0-18
<hsl> :)
<hsl> alleen moet ik de versienummers dan goed zetten ;)
<trijntje> ja dat wel, ik zou de laatste twee laten staan zodat je altijd nog op een werkende terug kan vallen als er problemen zijn
<hsl> ja dat wel ja, maar heb er nu 12 in staan :/
<hsl> als ik dit doe:
<hsl> apt-cache search 3.2.0-26
<hsl> dan krijg ik 12 regels output zoals deze:
<hsl> linux-image-3.2.0-26-generic-pae
<hsl> moet ik die allemaal purgen?
<StefandeVries> Je kunt ook sudo aptitude purge 3.2.0-26* doen.
<StefandeVries> Sorry, sudo aptitude purge linux-image-3.2.0-26* doen.
<StefandeVries> Dan verwijdert-ie alle pakketten die beginnen met linux-image-3.2.0-26*
<hsl> StefandeVries: thx, dat is wel handig ja :)
<hsl> Heb alleen daarna nog wel linux-headers, linux-backports-modules, linux-image files van dat versie nummer nog wel in mijn apt cache staan
<StefandeVries> Als geïnstalleerd of aanwezig in de bronnen?
<hsl> hoe zie ik dat?
<HSL> StefandeVries: https://gist.github.com/1901557fd4790013f586
<HSL> dat is ook best handig :)
#ubuntu-nl 2012-12-25
<lord4163> Hallo :)
<lord4163> In slackware kun je shift+page up doen, kan dat ook in debian/ubuntu?
<StefandeVries> ...
<StefandeVries> Misschien moet je dat gewoon eens proberen? :P
<lord4163> Ja, dat kan geloof ik niet, maar misschien een andere toetsencombinatie?
<StefandeVries> Geen idee.
<StefandeVries> Maar Shift-Page Up werkt dus niet.
<erik_k> Wat zou de toetsencombinatie moeten doen?
<lord4163> Je kan dan scrollen in de console zonder x
<lord4163> dus je history bekijken
<StefandeVries> Dat is gewoon PageUp bij mij.
<lord4163> Het werkt, alleen kan je alleen scrollen in het zelfde commando
<lord4163> Nee je moet Shift+PageUP doen anders werkt het niet ;)
<StefandeVries> Nou, hier anders wel.
<lord4163> zeker weten? dus gewoon in tty he
<StefandeVries> ...
<StefandeVries> Je hoeft me niet te geloven.
<StefandeVries> Je mag het best beter weten hoor, geen probleem.
<lord4163> Haha kan best hoor, maar hier moet ik Shift+PageUp doen
<lord4163> StefandeVries kun je helemaal omhoog of alleen maar 1 commando?
<StefandeVries> Terugscrollen door alle vooraf ingegeven commando's?
<lord4163> Ja door scherm scrollen
<StefandeVries> Ja, dat kan ik ook.
<StefandeVries> Met PageUp.
<lord4163> Vreemd dat ik niet verder kan scrollen
<erik_k> Ik heb ook shift+PageUP
<lord4163> erik_k: kun jij helemaal omhoog scrollen dan? in slackware kan zelfs door boot procces heen scrollen
<erik_k> nee niet tot door het bootproces. Maar ik deed het (volgens mij) ook niet in Slackware.
<erik_k> Ik ken Slackware verder ook niet.
<ertai_NL> dmesg heeft de log van het bootprocess.. is makkelijker
<lord4163> Ja maar ik kan maar 1 lijn omhoog scrollen?
<lord4163> Er zit dus een limiet op ofzo in ubuntu
<ertai_NL> nee ik kan gewoon volledig omhoog scrollen
<ertai_NL> en anders gebruik dmesg | less
<lord4163> Het gaat mij niet om de logs maar gewoon om het scrollen ;)
<kerstboom> hallo
<ThaMax> goedenavond
<ThaMax> iemand aanwezig?
<CoolePascal> yupp
<ThaMax> great.
<ThaMax> ook enige kennis van ltsp?
<CoolePascal> kerst he
<CoolePascal> ltsp zegt me helemaal niets
<CoolePascal> wat is dat ?
<ThaMax> linux terminal
<ThaMax> server
<CoolePascal> hmmm daar zou ik mogelijk wel verstand van kunnen hebben
<CoolePascal> leg eraan wat je weten wilt
<ThaMax> vanuit edubuntu heb je een ltsp mogelijkheid, dat maakt mijn pc tot terminal server en de lpatop tot thinclient
<ThaMax> ik zoek een mogelijkheid om ltsp te gebruiken voor een netword setup.
<ThaMax> network*
<CoolePascal> ja weet je...
<CoolePascal> ik ben van oude stempel ik doe dat soort dingen allemaal met de hand
<CoolePascal> zelff scripten bedoel ik
<ThaMax> heb te weinig kennis om een pxe server te bouwen. het is een oude laptop voor mijn dochter en de dvd speler is defect. usb boot kent de laptop nog niet.
<CoolePascal> waarschijnlijk niet wat je bedoeld
<CoolePascal> ahhh zo
<CoolePascal> ik snap
<CoolePascal> ff denken
<CoolePascal> in princype
<CoolePascal> kun je gewoon met je standaard xserver op een andere bak inloggen
<CoolePascal> daar heb je niets voor nodig
<CoolePascal> aleen even instellen
<CoolePascal> dat is nl
<CoolePascal> hoe linux intern ook werkt
<CoolePascal> en dus ook de reden waarom je bij linux altijd netwerk nodig hebt ook als je geen netwerk aansluiotring hebt
<ThaMax> klopt, maar dat vereist een pc die altijd aan staat. en mijn pc draait momenteel windows
<CoolePascal> dan begrijp ik niet precies wat je wilt
<ThaMax> ok. Nu draait er een live image edubuntu op mijn pc. daar kan ik via netboot vanaf de oude laptop op inloggen.
<ThaMax> Ik wil echter edubuntu lokaal installeren.
<ThaMax> op de oude laptop
<ThaMax> dvd drive defect. geen usb boot.
<CoolePascal> ik snap
<CoolePascal> floppies ?
<CoolePascal> moet echt al heel oud zijn
<CoolePascal> ook geen usb cd boot ?
<ThaMax> op de laptop wel, maar helaas geen pc of floppydrives meer in huis..
<ThaMax> niks via usb.
<CoolePascal> hmmm k
<ThaMax> HP/compaq nx9005
<CoolePascal> jeetje... dat zijn problemen van 15 jaar geleden
<ThaMax> :D
<CoolePascal> toen zat ik nog met mainframes te werken
<Axerz> weet iemand wat LVM is, en of ik het moet installeren?
<CoolePascal> ik vind het onzin
<CoolePascal> maar iedereen doet het
<CoolePascal> ik denk vooral omdat ze denken dat het nodig is
<CoolePascal> ligt er ook aan hoe je systeem is opgebouw en ingedeeld
<Axerz> dit is een redelijke oude computer, doen of niet?
<CoolePascal> 1 schijf ?
<CoolePascal> wat doe je met partities ?
<CoolePascal> 1 swap en de rest in 1 partitie ?
<Axerz> dit ding heeft 1 schijf
<CoolePascal> ok
<CoolePascal> nu
<CoolePascal> het is simpel
<CoolePascal> 1 swap partitie
<CoolePascal> dde rest in 1 partitioe
<CoolePascal> geen LVM
<Axerz> dus "something else"
<CoolePascal> als je een van die dingen anders wilt
<CoolePascal> dan had je dat ook niet hoeven vragen omdat je het dan zelfr wist
<Axerz> Is de swap dan standaard een andere partitie?
<Axerz> (ik ben een enorme noob met partities, sorry)
<CoolePascal> swap MOET een apparte partitie zijn  het is geen windows her
<CoolePascal> kiest voor je swap ten minste 2* je geheugen size
<CoolePascal> dat is echt nodig
<CoolePascal> ivm eventuelel sleep modes en zo
<CoolePascal> niets mis met noob
<Axerz> dus gewoon "replace windows 8 with ubuntu" (ik wilde eens kijken of dit ding windows 8 aankon, ja, maar het duurde een half uur om op te starten)
<CoolePascal> ik begon natuurlijk als voleerd linux gebruiker maar normaal begin je als noob he
<CoolePascal> windows krijg je puisten van
<Axerz> haha
<CoolePascal> windows de deur uit,     clearasil vrij
<Axerz> oke, het is nu aan eht installen
<Axerz> ik gebruik ook geen windows, alleen om gta te gamen
<CoolePascal> gta ?
<CoolePascal> sry geen idee wat dat is.. speel nooit spellen
<Axerz> grand theft auto
<CoolePascal> en dat is ?
<Axerz> een spel over een immigrant in amerika, die in het criminele circuit beland
<Axerz> t
<Axerz> zo, installatie is gelukt
<CoolePascal> hmmm
<CoolePascal> k
<CoolePascal> langzaam kinderbedtijd
<CoolePascal> dus niet te lang meer hier
<Axerz> ?
<CoolePascal> ikke moet zo gaan slapen he
<CoolePascal> anders kom ik morgen niet meer uit me nestje
<Axerz> ohw, dacht dat je het tegen mij had
<CoolePascal> owh nu dat weet ik niet he.. geen idee hoe oud jij bent
<Axerz> Nou ja, ik ben bezig met iemands kerstcadeautje
<CoolePascal> ??
<Axerz> Nee, maar dat zei iemand een keer eerder tegen mij omdat ik soms game
<Axerz> Mijn broer is  klaar met school, en heeft veel moeilijkheden gehad, daarom krijgt hij van mij een gamelaptop, maar ik ben bezig alles te installeren voor hem
<Axerz> En ondertussen mijn oude computer in orde aan het krijgen
<CoolePascal> moeilijkheden met school ?
<CoolePascal> nu ja gaat mij ook niet aan he
<Axerz> gedeeltelijk, ook vrienden
<Axerz> En ik ben zo trots op hem, dat ik al mijn spaargeld hiervoor aan de kant hebt gelegd
<CoolePascal> ik snap ehm.... nobel van je... zoiets waardeer ik !
<Axerz> nou ja, studieschuld heb ik niet meer, en ik zou niet weten wat ik er zelf mee moet doen
<CoolePascal> probleem is aleen dat ik heel handig ben met enge zwarte schermpjes, op servers en zo maar een prutser met grafishche dingen
<CoolePascal> wat heb je gestudeerd dan ?
<Axerz> ok, oude computer waar net ubuntu op is geinstalleerd slaat op hol, maar ik krijg geen melding dat ik drivers kan installeren
<CoolePascal> drivers instaleren is normaal ook niet nodig he
<CoolePascal> zeker niet bij ubuntu
<Axerz> ppp
<Axerz> Hoe kan hij dan helemaal op hol slaan?
<CoolePascal> geen idee . hou oud is dat dintg   wat bedoel je met op hol slaapn
<Axerz> het controlpanel verschijnt zowel boven als beneden in het scherm(beneden kan ik er niets mee) overal strepen over het beeld
<CoolePascal> grafischer driver probleem
<Axerz> en dat los ik op hoe?
<CoolePascal> hmmm op afstand lastig te zeggen
<CoolePascal> ik kanheel goed dat sooert elende oplossen
<CoolePascal> maar dat doe ik dan op de automagische piloot
<CoolePascal> op afstand geen iddeee
<Axerz> even kijken of restart gaat helpen (oude windows gewoonte elke tien seconden te moeten restarten)
<CoolePascal> onder linux nooit nodig
<CoolePascal> aleen als je zoals nu een hardware probleem hebt
<Axerz> mwah, ik herinner me 1 keer met linux mint, dat het helemaal mis ging
<CoolePascal> kan gebeuren he
<CoolePascal> ik heb eigenlijk nooiut gelazer en draai toch al 20 jaar linux
<Axerz> oke, het probleem is er nogsteeds
<CoolePascal> heb je netwerk verbinding ?
<CoolePascal> ik heb een idee
<Axerz> ik soms, maar dat is meestal mijn eigen schuld
<Axerz> ja, ik heb netwerk verbinding
<CoolePascal> doe eens Ctrl Alt F1
<CoolePascal> werkt dat ?
<Axerz> scherm wordt zwart, en er okmt een vraag om een log-in
<CoolePascal> mooi
<CoolePascal> login in met je naam en je wachtwoord
<CoolePascal> lukt dat ?
<Axerz> ik krijg login incorrect, terwijl ik zeker weet dat ik het goede password gebruik
<CoolePascal> vreemd
<CoolePascal> je gebruikt het wachtwoord dat je tijdens de install hebt gegeven ?
<Axerz> ja
<CoolePascal> case sensitive he !!!
<Axerz> weet ik
<CoolePascal> hoe dan ook
<CoolePascal> daar moet je in komen
<Axerz> ik ben toch net ingelogd, ik heb toen het goede wachtwoord opgegeven
<CoolePascal> lukt dat niet dan heb je verkeerde ww in gevult
<CoolePascal> w8
<CoolePascal> je kon net wel inloggen ?
<CoolePascal> wel beetje doortiepen he
<CoolePascal> ik wil naar bed
<Axerz> ja, ik kon wel inloggen
<CoolePascal> nou
<CoolePascal> probeer nog es
<CoolePascal> in dat zwarte ding moet je zijn
<CoolePascal> wat ben je allemaal aan het doen ?
<Axerz> ik probeerde het ngo een paar keer, lukt niet
<CoolePascal> doe es ctrl alt F7
<Axerz> gedaan
<CoolePascal> kom je weer in je grafische scherm ?
<Axerz> half
<CoolePascal> ?
<Axerz> unity verschijnt niet
<CoolePascal> ahhh
<CoolePascal> ok
<CoolePascal> nu
<CoolePascal> maar je bent wel ingelogd ?
<Axerz> ja
<CoolePascal> kan je een console scherm opstarten ?
<Axerz> don't hate me, maar ik heb geen idee wat dat is
<CoolePascal> een dos box
<Axerz> terminal?
<CoolePascal> ja
<CoolePascal> dat is de juiste benaming
<Axerz> wat is de toetscombinatie ook alweer
<CoolePascal> vergeef mij het woord dos box     ik haat het als mensen dat zeggen
<CoolePascal> weet ik veel
<CoolePascal> vor wat ?
<CoolePascal> je hebt toch een muis
<Axerz> terminal
<CoolePascal> ahh
<CoolePascal> nee
<Axerz> ik zie geen unity
<CoolePascal> tja aangezien ik niet weet wat je wel hebt
<CoolePascal> kom ik niet verder
<CoolePascal> ik snap niet dat je niet kon inlofggen
<CoolePascal> maar hier wel
<CoolePascal> raar
<Axerz> denk de launcher en het controlpanel boven weg
<Axerz> en je weet het
<CoolePascal> nee ik ken unity niet
<CoolePascal> gnome he
<Axerz> ik heb hem
<CoolePascal> aha
<Axerz> ctrl +alt +t
<Axerz> thanks to google!
<CoolePascal> mooi
<CoolePascal> handif van je
<CoolePascal> nu
<CoolePascal> tiep eens in
<CoolePascal> sudo apt-get update
<CoolePascal> hij vraagt op me pass
<Axerz> hier werkt het wachtwoord ook
<CoolePascal> ok
<CoolePascal> wel vreemd
<CoolePascal> doet het wat ?
<Axerz> nee, dat niet
<CoolePascal> braaf getiept wat ik zei ?
<Axerz> ja
<CoolePascal> hij doet niets ?
<Axerz> sudo apt-get update
<CoolePascal> ja
<CoolePascal> issie beziog ?
<Axerz> nou ja, niets... Hij geeft een lange output
<CoolePascal> mooi
<Axerz> maar, het verandert niets
<CoolePascal> laat ehm begaan
<CoolePascal> klopt
<Axerz> hij is klaar
<CoolePascal> heb je de promopt weet terug ?
<CoolePascal> mooi
<CoolePascal> nu tiep je
<CoolePascal> sudo apt-get upgrade
<CoolePascal> denk niet datie om passwd vraagt
<CoolePascal> dit kan even duren
<Axerz> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installled, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<CoolePascal> hij gaat een hoop troep downloaden
<CoolePascal> dat is vreemd
<CoolePascal> wat heb je beide keren precies getiept
<Axerz> sudo apt-get update
<Axerz> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Axerz> misschien helpt het als ik er alsjeblieft blij zeg?
<CoolePascal> helemaal correct
<Axerz> * bij
<CoolePascal> ja vast ;)
<CoolePascal> welnu
<CoolePascal> doe nu eens een reboot van die computer
<CoolePascal> met een beetje geluk is het opgelost
<CoolePascal> en anders
<CoolePascal> moet je de juise driver instaleren
<Axerz> ja.... want ik heb al zo veel geluk gehad met computers vandaag
<CoolePascal> dan moet je weten welke grafisce kaart je hebt
<CoolePascal> ach het zijn rotdingen
<Axerz> *slikt*
<Axerz> ik heb dit ding ooit van een kamergenoot gekregen
<CoolePascal> ??
<Axerz> hé, daar is unity weer
<CoolePascal> ?
<CoolePascal> doet het iets zinnigs ?
<Axerz> deze computer, ik heb geen idee wat voor een grafische kaart hij heeft
<CoolePascal> wel handig om te weten als je linux draaid
<Axerz> tot nu toe geen problemen
<CoolePascal> als je iemands auto leent is het ook handig te weten of je diesel of elektrukiteit moet tanken
<Axerz> een oud rotding in een kamer achterlaten met een briefje "deze paste niet meer in mijn koffer" is niet echt hetzelfde als lenen
<Axerz> bovendien, toen was ik nog niet bezig met linux
<Axerz> ik had gewoon het altijd crashende oude vertrouwde trage windows
<Axerz> weet je
<Axerz> ik heb geen problemen
<Axerz> nu
<Axerz> geen grafisch gezeik
<CoolePascal> windows ????? ja wel eens van gehoord...
<Axerz> geen ontploffingen, geen verplaatste controlpanels
<Axerz> hahahaha
<Axerz> dat is dat ding met dat lelijke groene grasveld
<Axerz> wat de neiging heeft blauw te worden
<CoolePascal> ja idd
<CoolePascal> maar
<CoolePascal> heb je nu beter beeld dan eerst ?
<Axerz> ja
#ubuntu-nl 2012-12-26
<CoolePascal> mooi
<Axerz> ik kan er nog steeds niet op lezen, maar komt door dit "beeldscherm"
<CoolePascal> mag ik dan nu naar bed
<Axerz> volgens mij is dit ding ooit door een jutter op het strand gevonden
<CoolePascal> hihi
<Axerz> heel erg bedankt voor je hulp
<CoolePascal> glasbak nog
<CoolePascal> graag gedaan hoor
<CoolePascal> heb morgen toch vrij
<Axerz> echt cool van je, nog een mac (*snik*) en mijn broertjes computer te gaan
<CoolePascal> ik zit nu ook op een mac hoor
<CoolePascal> heb ik van me zus over genomen
<CoolePascal> prima om filmpjes te kijken
<Axerz> ik heb niets tegen macs, maar ik werk  er nooit op
<CoolePascal> terecht
<Axerz> dus ik heb geen idee hoe ik dit moet oplossen
<CoolePascal> overhyped rommel
<CoolePascal> wat moet je oplossen ?
<CoolePascal> beeld
<CoolePascal> probeer eens een ander scherm
<CoolePascal> een dat een hogere resulute aan kan
<Axerz> Kernel panic, elke keer dat het opstart
<CoolePascal> oei
<CoolePascal> kernel panic dat is een hardware probleem
<CoolePascal> kan twee dignen zijn
<CoolePascal> hardware kapot
<CoolePascal> of
<CoolePascal> kernel ondersteund iets niet
<CoolePascal> heb je wel eens bij goedkopte troep zoals packerd bell en dat soort rotzooi
<CoolePascal> morgen weer een dag
<CoolePascal> zijn altijd wel lui online om je te helpen
<Axerz> ik wel naar de appelstore als ik er echt niet uitkom
<CoolePascal> ahh
<CoolePascal> ok
<Axerz> eerst even alle files backupen
<CoolePascal> nu
<CoolePascal> gn
<Axerz> welterusten!
<Axerz> en heel erg bedankt!
<CoolePascal> ya welcome
#ubuntu-nl 2012-12-27
<Floor> Morgen
<Floor> Kan iemand misschien helpen met de registratie op het forum?
<CoolePascal> hallo floor
<CoolePascal> wat is het probleem dan ?
<Floor> Hoi CoolePascal
<ichat> gmorguhs allemaal
<CoolePascal> eerst een ff de verwarming aan zetten
<Floor> De 4 ging niet mee op mijn toetsenbord, dus nu gaat er een mail naar xsall.nl ipv xs4all.nl :(
<Floor> En nu zit ik in een soort loop, want ik mag niet nog een keer registreren :)
<Floor> hoi ichat
<CoolePascal> ahhh ja dat soort misselijke dingen
<CoolePascal> hmmm moet je denk ik de beheerder voor hebben
<CoolePascal> geen idee want ik kom nooit op dat forum
<CoolePascal> maar
<Floor> Dacht ik al. Op het forum kon ik zo snel niet een contact vinden.
<CoolePascal> mischien dat stefan het wel weet
<CoolePascal> moet je even wachten
<CoolePascal> want stefan staat onder he5 gemalen water
<Floor> Dank je wel, ik wacht even en ander probeer ik het later wel.
<Floor> Hopelijk heeft hij zijn compu hoog gezet dan.
<CoolePascal> ach mischien heeft hij wel een water dichte aivoon
<ichat> jaja een ubuntu gast met een aaivoon... het moet niet gekker woorden
<CoolePascal> ach
<Floor> Gelukkig had ik een waterdichte tent deze week
<CoolePascal> ik zit nu op een makintrash....   ubu bak staat uit
<ichat> camperen???? in de winter?
<Floor> T'is meer herfst eigenlijk
<CoolePascal> Floor camperen ????
<CoolePascal> brrrrr
<CoolePascal> hoewel
<CoolePascal> gisrtreen in me jeep getuft was niet echt koud
<ichat> floor campzone al voorbij toch?
<Floor> ichat, er zijn een paar campings het hele jaar open
<CoolePascal> floor, ichat   er is ook #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<Floor> Met warme douches ;)
<CoolePascal> anders gaat stefan donderstenen
<Floor> sorry
<CoolePascal> ik kom dagelijks bij de camping
<CoolePascal> maar kom maar even over
<CoolePascal> ik bedoel naar offtopic
<ichat> CoolePascal:   ja eigenlijk heb je gelijk :P
<ichat> nadeel van die offtopic kanalen vind ik dat je dan dus 2 kanalen moet gaan overzien ... deze omdat je behulpzaam wilt zijn, en die andere om slap te lullen als het even rustig is hier ...
<ichat> ik moet nog ś een fatsoenlijkere irc client vinden... :P zodat dat wat makkelijker gaat
<CoolePascal> ichat ik gebruik xchat   op ubu, slack en op mac
<ichat> ik gebruikte eerst chatzilla maar sinds ik Fuckfox eruit heb gedonderd ... zit ik met  pidgin een beetje in  dev/null
<ichat> heb het gevoel dat firefox de laatste tijd relatief steeds vaker websites ver-.......<sensuur>       in vergelijking tot   chrome en  IE9
<ichat> bijv de website van mijn bang. sommige webshops...  etc
<ichat> (bank ook)
<CoolePascal> mogelijk ja
<CoolePascal> ik heb dat met safarie   die werkt niet meer met de bank
<CoolePascal> maar firefox wel
<CoolePascal> ie tja.... geen windows he
<CoolePascal> windows s bah
<ichat> mea culpa,  mijn  bedrijfs-netwerk is nog niet gemigreerd naar ubuntu
<ichat> staat wel op de planning
<CoolePascal> ja ach alle begin is moeilijk
<ichat> maar daarvoor moesten wat legacy windows only apps worden  vervangen door  alternatieven en dat duurde iets (lees 6 maanden) langer dan voorzien
<CoolePascal> wat voor bedrijf heb je ?
<Floor> Ik probeer hier een kantoor netbook te bevrijden van Windows. Redelijk succesvol, maar windows gedraagt zich nu als een soort ebola
<ichat> cool het gaan om een  verzekerings-adviies bureau maar  ik ben alleen de  ´freelance´  beheerder :P maar
<ichat> ik hoop in de nabije toekomst   een  natwork ass a service uit te mogen rollen waarbij ook de hardware van mij is...
<ichat> maar zover zijn we nog niet
<CoolePascal> hmmm ok...
<ichat> haha - whoot deze week een nieuwige laptop  ... beetje laat...  maar  whoooot ... toch nog een  kerstkadootje
<CoolePascal> ?
<ichat> nieuwe toshiba om mijn 4 jaar oude acer te vervangen... ...
<ichat> ik ben benieuwe hoe ubuntu gaat presteren op dat ding... :P
<Floor> Hallo
<Floor_> Oeps, dat ging niet goed. Hoi
<Floor> Grrr, mijn laptop valt uit elkaar.
<Guest26127> hallo, ik wilde graag weten hoe ik ubuntu installeer, en of dit vanaf usb gebeuren kan
<warddr> Guest26127: dat kan vanaf cd, maar zeker ook vanaf USB, als deze groter is als 1GB
<Guest26127> ok, maar ik heb begrepen dat er iets van grub geinstalleerd wordt
<warddr> dat is de standaard bootloader van ubuntu, die wordt inderdaad geïnstalleerd
<Guest26127> ok, ik heb ubuntu net gedownload van de site, mar waar kan ik een usb loader downen om de ubuntu op usb te zetten, als ik dat weet dan gaat de rest wel vanzelf.
<warddr> Guest26127: welk besturingssysteem gebruik je nu?
<Guest26127> laat ik het even uitleggen, ik heb hier een acer mini laptop AOA 110-aw. hier wil ik graag ubuntu op installeren omdat windows steeds hapert etc
<Guest26127> windows xp staat er momenteel op
<warddr> Guest26127: als je vanaf windows een opstart USB wil maken om mee te installeren kan je dit progje gebruiken:  http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download   (daarom dat ik het moest weten)
<Guest26127> ok, de rest gaat me wel lukken, harstikke bedankt
<warddr> graag gedaan, en als er nog vragen zijn kom dan maar langs hé
<JanC> eh, LiLi ken ik niet?
<Guest26127> zekers,
<Guest26127> thanx
<JanC> warddr: heb je daar ervaring mee,
<JanC> ?
<warddr> JanC: nope, heb het uit de community documentation gehaald:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From_Windows
<JanC> ah, okee, dan zal het wel werken
<JanC> het is niet echt rocket science  ☺
<warddr> JanC: hebben we dit jaar weer een tafel op FOSDEM?
<JanC> warddr: """I am pleased to inform you that your proposal for a stand at FOSDEM
<JanC> 2013 has been accepted. We have assigned one table to you."""
<JanC> mail van Wynke  ☺
<warddr> ok :D
<JanC> warddr: ben jij geïnteresseerd om de organisatie van de stand over te nemen in de toekomst?
<warddr> eventueel wel, maar heb voorlopig nog geen auto om met alle gerief rond te rijden
<JanC> dat is niet belangrijk, organiseren betekent ook delegeren  ;)
<JanC> warddr: ik ben uiteraard bereid om bijvoorbeeld de multiseat te blijven vervoeren
<JanC> (wanneer is kan)
<JanC> ik
<warddr> dus je bedoelt het vrijwilligers zoeken deel?
<JanC> het organiseren deel
<JanC> vrijwilligers zoeken is uiteraard onderdeel daarvan
<warddr> als je alle info doorgeeft moet dat wel lukken denk ik
<JanC> en ik blijf wel vrijwilliger voor vervoer v/d multiseat aangezien het "onderweg" is voor mij
<JanC> maar ik denk dan aan dingen als stand aanvragen en vrijwilligers zoeken idd.
<JanC> plus, (internationale!) flyers maken
<warddr> dit jaar zit ik nog met een examenperiode voor FOSDEM, maar vanaf volgend jaar ben ik daar vanaf, dus heb ik wel tijd
<JanC> misschien iets zoeken wat we kunnen verkopen
 * warddr gaat nu nog een mail naar de lijst sturen voor nieuwe t-shirts
<JanC> dit jaar heb ik de stand aangevraagd, dus officieel ben ik verantwoordelijk voor de stand
<JanC> maar als ik kan samenwerken met iemand die het volgend jaar overneemt, dat zou leuk zijn  ☺
<warddr> JanC: de week voor fosdem heb ik tijd
<warddr> ik wil eventueel de organisatie van het etentje wel terug op mij nemen, dat heb ik vorig jaar ook gedaan
<warddr> en voor de rest wil ik wel helpen waar ik kan
<JanC> warddr: dat zou idd. al een leuke hulp zijn  ☺
<Guest26127> beste warddr, ik ben bezig met de installatie van ubuntu, nu krijg ik de vraag welke toetsenbord indeling ik gebruik, is dit het zelfde als windows nederlnd-vs inter???
<warddr> Guest26127: ik gebruik zelf geen qwerty, maar als je ergens Nederlands in de lijst ziet staan denk ik wel dat het in orde is
<JanC> Guest26127: de meeste toetsenborden die verkocht worden in NL gebruiken de US-indeling
<Guest26127> ok thanx
<JanC> en niet de NL-indeling
<warddr> je kan in ieder geval in het daarvoor voorziene balkje wat speciale tekens testen, dan weet je direct of het in orde is
<JanC> (er bestaat een NL toetsenbordindeling, maar die is zo goed als ongebruikt tegenwoordig)
<Guest26127> ik kan hem natuurlijk altijd achteraf nog veranderen toch??
<warddr> Guest26127: natuurlijk
<Guest26127> ok
<Guest26127> warddr, ff een persoonlijke vraag, heb jij toevallig in sittard op school gezeten technische school??
<JanC> Guest26127: warddr woonyt in België  ☺
<JanC> woont*
<Guest26127> oh, meende ff dat ik toevallig en oud klasgenoot tegen was gekomen ahah
<warddr> iemand toevallig ervaring met radvd?
<corewillem> hoi ik heb een probleempje met een programma installeren in ubuntu 12.04 64bit$
<corewillem>  sudo apt-get install python-serial python-wxgtk2.8 python-pyglet python-tk
<corewillem> dit commando moet ik uitvoeren maar dit lukt niet
<corewillem> ik post meteen een pastebin
<corewillem> http://pastebin.com/cAfyXHQL
<warddr> corewillem: heb je eerst   "sudo apt-get update" gedaan?
<corewillem> nee waarom ?
<warddr> om de pakketlijst te vernieuwen
<corewillem> oh moet dat dan heb niets moeten toevoegen
<warddr> probeer gewoon die update eens uit te voeren, en dan terug je commando
<corewillem> hmm het lijkt nu te werken :)
<Guest26127> OK, NU KRIJG IK DE MELDING, GEREEED WANNER WEER U DAT BENT. IS DIT HET EINDE VAN DE INSTALLATIE?? EN HOE OF WAT MOET IK NU DOEN
<corewillem> ben je een ubuntu install aan het doen ?
<Guest26127> JA
<Guest26127> SORRY JA IDD
<corewillem> oke zet eerst die caps uit :)
<warddr> Guest26127: zegt dat niet dat je kan herstarten?
<corewillem> euhm dan moet je nog gegevens invullen
<Guest26127> beter zo
<Guest26127> sorry
<corewillem> kan je nergens bij de installatie iets invullen?
<Guest26127> nope
<corewillem> raar kan je een screenshot nemen ?
<Guest26127> krijg nu zwart scherm met een cursus erin??
<Guest26127> ik denk dat ik gewoon ff opnieuw de instal doe, duurt maar 15min
<Guest26127> ik ben zo terug
<corewillem> okez
<jackie_> zo ben er weer
<jackie_> laptop lijkt nergens meer op te reageren
<Priyantha|AFK> StefandeVries \o/
<StefandeVries> Priyantha|AFK \o/
<Priyantha|AFK> :D
#ubuntu-nl 2012-12-28
<smile2013> byee :p
#ubuntu-nl 2012-12-29
<lord4163> Hallo :)
<lord4163> Ik heb een naar probleem: De webcam werkt niet meer sinds enkele dagen op de laptop. Wat ik al heb geprobeerd: Skype config verwijderen, Cheese installeren, opgestart met andere kernel.
<lord4163> Enig idee wat het probleem zou kunnen zijn?
<lord4163> iemand? -_-
<StefandeVries> Nope.
<spoor5> hello, how can I change the way starting my computer, instead of standard with Ubuntu, I would like the first option to be windows (for my children)
<StefandeVries> spoor5: hier mag je gewoon Nederlands praten.
<StefandeVries> Graag zelfs. ;)
<StefandeVries> Voor Engels is er #ubuntu.
<spoor5> dan doe ik het liever ook in het Nederlanfds
<spoor5> ik heb een dual boot gemaakt, kan ik de volgorde ook wijzigen van opstarten. Nu gaat deze standaard naar ubuntu
<charl_> spoor5: hier is een antwoord (in het engels, maar als dat geen probleem is): http://askubuntu.com/questions/100232/how-do-i-change-the-grub-boot-order
<spoor5> ik ben een beginner...maar ik gaat het even lezen
<denniskreutz> list
<denniskreutz> hallo
<CoolePascal> lo
#ubuntu-nl 2012-12-30
<Guest5951> heey
<Guest5951> hallo
<Guest5951> ik zie niemand die hier praat
<Guest5951> haallloooo
<FOAD> Heel merkwaardig ja.
<wim_> hallo ik heb een probleem met mijn geheugen, geinstalleerd 4 GB ubuntu systeem monitor toont slechts 495 MiB hierdoor is mijn systeem extreem traag
<wim_> wat kan ik hieraan doen?
<CoolePascal> doe es in console     cat /proc/meminfo en laat het resultaat eens hier zien
<wim_> ok moment
<wim_> Shmem:              7884 kB Slab:              23848 kB SReclaimable:       9372 kB SUnreclaim:        14476 kB KernelStack:        3400 kB PageTables:        11636 kB NFS_Unstable:          0 kB Bounce:                0 kB WritebackTmp:          0 kB CommitLimit:      775964 kB Committed_AS:    3088856 kB VmallocTotal:     512056 kB VmallocUsed:       55656 kB VmallocChunk:     449412 kB HardwareCorrupted:     0 kB AnonHugePages:  
<CoolePascal> de rest ?
<wim_> er is niet meer denk ik
<wim_> zal het nog eens doen
<CoolePascal> zijn totaal 45 regels
<wim_> Shmem:              7884 kB Slab:              23848 kB SReclaimable:       9372 kB SUnreclaim:        14476 kB KernelStack:        3400 kB PageTables:        11636 kB NFS_Unstable:          0 kB Bounce:                0 kB WritebackTmp:          0 kB CommitLimit:      775964 kB Committed_AS:    3088856 kB VmallocTotal:     512056 kB VmallocUsed:       55656 kB VmallocChunk:     449412 kB HardwareCorrupted:     0 kB AnonHugePages:  
<wim_> nee dit is alles
<wim_> totaal 23 regels
<ertai_NL> wim_: welke versie draai je?
<wim_> 12.04LTS
<ertai_NL> 32/64 bit?
<wim_> 32
<CoolePascal> vreemd
<wim_> ik heb ook ijzerwaren gedraaid toen ik het heb geinstalleerd en hier geeft hij 4 GB aan
<ertai_NL> wim_: doe eens cat /proc/meminfo | less
<wim_> ok moment
<ertai_NL> dan krijg je als het goed is wel het bovenste deel van meminfo
<ertai_NL> met enter ga je verder
<wim_> MemTotal:         507456 kB MemFree:            6684 kB Buffers:             508 kB Cached:            58596 kB SwapCached:        25336 kB Active:           210436 kB Inactive:         223684 kB Active(anon):     184776 kB Inactive(anon):   198632 kB Active(file):      25660 kB Inactive(file):    25052 kB Unevictable:           0 kB Mlocked:               0 kB HighTotal:             0 kB HighFree:              0 kB LowTotal:       
<CoolePascal> kijk wim
<CoolePascal> daar zie je gelijk 2 dingen
<CoolePascal> 1) weet wat je doet ;)
<CoolePascal> 2) je hebt mem zat
<ertai_NL> nee.. 500 meg maar in gebruik
<CoolePascal> en het grootste deel dat je niet nodig hebt word automatisch cache
<CoolePascal> pas als je mee nodig hebt krijg je meer geheugen
<CoolePascal> het linux memory beheer is vrij complex
<CoolePascal> je waarneming is dus correct, je conclussie niet
<ertai_NL> wim_: doe eens free -m
<wim_> ok
<ertai_NL> (je vrije geheugen bekijken)
<CoolePascal> heb je zelf kernel gebakken ?
<CoolePascal> je gebruikt ubu
<CoolePascal> ?
<CoolePascal> ah ja dat zei je al
<wim_> free -mem geeft 57% kan dat?
<ertai_NL> nee.. geeft geheugen in megabytes.. dus 57 meg
<wim_> zal het nog eens doen
<CoolePascal> klopt ja
<wim_>  free -mem free: invalid option -- 'e' usage: free [-b|-k|-m|-g] [-l] [-o] [-t] [-s delay] [-c count] [-V]   -b,-k,-m,-g show output in bytes, KB, MB, or GB   -l show detailed low and high memory statistics   -o use old format (no -/+buffers/cache line)   -t display total for RAM + swap   -s update every [delay] seconds   -c update [count] times   -V display version information and exit wim@wim-MS-7012:~$
<CoolePascal> heb je ok swap wim ?
<wim_> swappiness heb ik op 10 gezet
<wim_> ik zie nu -mem is fout moet -m zijn krijg nu dit wim@wim-MS-7012:~$ free -m              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached Mem:           495        489          5          0          0         67 -/+ buffers/cache:        421         73 Swap:          509        185        324
<ertai_NL> toch geeft je systeem maar 500 meg aan. Bij het booten geeft de BIOS dan 4Gig aan?
<wim_> Pascal zo te zien heb ik dus maar 495MB beschikbaar in plaats van de 4 GB die geinstalleerd is
<ertai_NL> het enige wat ik kan bedenken is a-> Een foute kernel gebakkn b-> Je geheugen is stuk
<ertai_NL> een van die 2..
<wim_> ertai dat weet ik niet bij booten gaat dit zo snel dat ik dat niet kan lezen
<NReijmersdal> De ubuntu cd heeft standaard memtest toch?
<wim_> maar met ijzerwaren geeft hij wel 4G aan
<NReijmersdal> ijzerwaren?
<wim_> hardware
<NReijmersdal> Snap ik de zin nog niet
<NReijmersdal> :)
<ertai_NL> op de hardware staat dat het 4GB is
<NReijmersdal> Tja, misschien heeft iemand het wel verwisselt?
<ertai_NL> wim_: bij het booten kan je het bios-menu in. Daar staat vaak ergens een menu-optie waarbij je de bios-stats kan weergeven..
<NReijmersdal> Wat er opstaat lijkt me een slechte indicatie
<ertai_NL> in dat menu staat wat de BIOS denkt wat er aan hardware inzit
<wim_> ik weet niet meer waarmee ik ijzerwaren heb gemaakt, het is van Ububto dit geeft hij aan voor bank 1 id:bank:1                description: DIMM SDRAM Synchronous              product: None              vendor: None              physical id: 1              serial: None              slot: A1              size: 4GiB              width: 256 bits
<Priyantha> tralalala ;)
<Priyantha> ook maar weer Ubuntu geinstalleerd
<wim_> ertai. pascal bedankt zover ik het bios eens bekijken
<ichat> vraagje:   bij het installeren van ubuntu  12.10  vraagt de installer of je gebruik wilt maken van LVM ...   ok leuk,  maar als je die optie kiest met alle defaults...   geeft het systeem bij iedere boot aan dat het    /lvm-data/lv-swap1     niet  kan mounten
<ichat> die waarschuwing krijg ik een paar keer voordat het systeem  uiteindelijk toch op start...
<trijntje> ichat: ja, das een bekende bug geloof ik
<trijntje> kan je de inhoud van /etc/fstab en /etc/crypttab op paste.ubuntu.com zetten?
#ubuntu-nl 2013-12-23
<lordzett> lo
<lordzett> hoe kan ik gemakelijk de usb adres van mijn printer achterhalen>?
<trijntje> lsusb?
<lordzett> hmm
<lordzett> jha een usb nu
<lordzett> maar krijg er niks uit
<lordzett> als ik hem handmatig toe ken de ppl file geeft die een fout melding van dat stuurprogramma rasterrospl niet is geinstalleerd
<lordzett> kan ik die files gewoon copieren naar cups\filters\?
<hans__> he pjaooter
<hans__> pjotter
<hans__> lekker dan
<hans__> iemand online hier
<hans__> #ubuntu
<trijntje> rustig aan hans__
<trijntje> we zitten neit met zn allen continu naar het scherm te staren en te wachten totdat jij iets vraagt
<hans__> ihihihihih
<hans__> niet?????? ik dacht het
<hans__> tijd niet meer met ubuntu gespeeld
<lord4163> hans__: Nee heb 35 andere kanalen open staan ;)
<hans__> lekker druk dan
<hans__> kan jij mij misschien helpen
<lord4163> hans__: Met?
<hans__> /tmp/install.dir.3411/Linux/resource/jre/bin/java: not found
<hans__> dit
<lord4163> hans__: Wat geeft die error?
<hans__> wil een bin-file voor mij nas installeren
<lord4163> hans__: voor je NAS of op je NAS?
<hans__> voor my nas op mijn pc
<hans__> nieuwe ubuntu install en een nieuwe NAS
<lord4163> hans__: Oke, heb je JRE geinstalleerd?
<hans__> is dat de java voor linux
<hans__> dacht al dat dat het misschien was welke moet ik hebben
<lord4163> OpenJDK 7 JRE
<hans__> ga ik ff doen hx
<hans__> tijd niet met ubuntu gespeeld vandaar
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<hans__> he lordie ben er weer van weg geweest
<lordievader> Hey hans__, hoe is het ermee?
<hans__> lekker alleen weer alles opnieuw ondekken
<lordievader> Maakt het extra leuk ;)
<hans__> dat wel maar wel moeilijk en vermoeiend
<hans__> /home/hans/Downloads/storagemgrsetup.bin: 2468: exec: /tmp/install.dir.7431/Linux/resource/jre/bin/java: not found
<hans__> lord nu krijg ik deze
<lord4163> hans__: Heb je Java geinstalleerd zoals ik zei?
<hans__> ja
<khildin> hans__, ik had iets dergelijks 2 weken geleden: moest opeen een CentOS desktop oplappen.... pfff wat een gezoek
<hans__> kan dat met 32 3n 64 bit te maken hebben
<lord4163> hans__: Welke NAS heb je?
<hans__> iomega
<lord4163> hans__: geef eens een link naar dat bestandje.
<hans__> iomega px4-300d
<hans__> https://lenovo-eu-nl.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/32323/session/L3RpbWUvMTM4NzgwNDE0NS9zaWQvbnJqWlN4SWw%3D
<hans__> http://setup.lenovoemc.com
<hans__> de laatste staat in de handleiding en die heb ik gebruikt als eerste
<lord4163> hans__: Oke ga eens kijken
<hans__> als je wilt graag
<hans__> ben al 2 dagen bezig
<Nathan> Hallo
<hans__> of zal ik een windows versie proberen via wine
<hans__> hoi
<lord4163> hans__: nee
<hans__> ok
<hans__> een NAS is zo wie zo nieuw voor mij
<Guest6500> Hoe kan ik mijn ubuntu in het nederlands zetten? Heeft iemand een language pack??
<lord4163> Guest6500: Nederlands kiezen tijdens de installatie.
<Fermata> Het kan ook achteraf.
<Guest6500> Heb ik gedaan , alleen veel dingen staan in het engels
<lord4163> Guest6500: Vervolgens na de installatie open je je Dash en zoek je naar language support, en kies je om de resterende pakketten te installeren.
<lord4163> hans__: Bij mij draait de setup al
<hans__> ok
<hans__> hoe heb jij hem gestart
<Guest6500> Hans ben jij Ubuntu setup aan 't draaien?
<lord4163> hans__: Je heb dat bestandje gedownload neem ik aan, doe eens in de terminal dit tikken.... cd Downloads && chmod +x storagemgrsetup.bin && ./storagemgrsetup.bin
<hans__> en dan de melding weer
<lord4163> hans__: sudo su && cd Downloads && chmod +x storagemgrsetup.bin && ./storagemgrsetup.bin
<hans__> ./storagemgrsetup.bin: 2468: exec: /tmp/install.dir.7643/Linux/resource/jre/bin/java: not found
<hans__> nu deze
<lord4163> hans__: Vreemd dan is er iets mis met jouw java installatie.
<lord4163> hans__: Als je in de terminal java -version type, wat krijg jij dan voor resultaat?
<hans__> nieuwe installatie gedaan gisteren en net de JRE
<hans__> java version "1.7.0_25"
<_Nathan_> Ik kan niet typen bij het zoeken over heel de computer help?
<hans__> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea 2.3.12) (7u25-2.3.12-4ubuntu3)
<hans__> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 23.7-b01, mixed mode)
<lord4163> hans__: Lijkt mij in orde te zijn.
<hans__> zal ik hem opnieuw dowloaden en proberen
<lord4163> hans__: Kun je doen maar lijkt mij niet de oplossing.
<_Nathan_> Lord?
<lord4163> _Nathan_: wat?
<_Nathan_> Kan het zijn dat ik niet kan typen bij het zoeken over heel de computer??
<hans__> je weet het niet
<hans__> moeten wat
<lord4163> hans__: Heb je Chrome geinstalleerd?
<hans__> welke ubuntu heb jij draaiem
<hans__> nee zit met firefox
<lord4163> _Nathan_: Snap niet echt wat je bedoel.
<_Nathan_> De nieuwste
<_Nathan_> Links bovenin heb je die app waar je kan zoeken? Daar kan ik niet typen
<lord4163> hans__: Ok, anders had ik via Chrome remote support kunnen doen :)
<lord4163> _Nathan_: Vreemd, kan een bug zijn?
<_Nathan_> Is er een manier om die te verhelpen?
<hans__> ok word de volgende optie
<hans__> heb jij chrome
<hans__> of chromium
<_Nathan_> Wie??
<hans__> cd Downloads && chmod +x storagemgrsetup.bin && ./storagemgrsetup.bin werkt nu weer niet
<hans__> /home/hans/Downloads/storagemgrsetup.bin: 2468: exec: /tmp/install.dir.8004/Linux/resource/jre/bin/java: not found
<hans__> onder ubuntu versi installeren misscien zit nu met 13.10
<hans__> werkt ook niet
<lordievader> hans__: Heb je gekeken wat er wel in die tmp-dir bestaat?
<hans__> hoe bedoel je
<lordievader> Ten eerste of install.dir.8004 bestaat in /tmp, en zo verder.
<hans__> instalerdata linux sea_loc temp.lax
<hans__> en waarom telkens een ander nummer
<lordievader> hans__: Wat is eigenlijk die Storage Manager Setup binary?
<hans__> die moet mij NAS detecteren
<hans__> en daar kan ik dan weer software mee opzetten
<hans__> er staat gewoon een java bestand op die plek
<lordievader> hans__: Heb je het tot nu toe alleen met de OpenJDK geprobeerd?
<hans__> ja
<hans__> welke hebben we nog mee
<hans__> meer
<lordievader> hans__: De Java van Oracle: http://www.java.com/en/download/index.jsp
<ijsselz> heey
<trijntje> goede middag
<lordievader> Hallo ijsselz
<hans__> nix veranderd
<hans__> eerst maar ff boodschappen
<rozebig> zijn we weer
<rozebig> heb het probleem gevonden alleen de oplossing op het web werkt hier niet
<rozebig> http://askubuntu.com/questions/189360/exec-2508-tmp-install-dir-30906-linux-resource-jre-bin-java-not-found
<OerHeks> ik zou de webupd8 ppa gebruiken voor als ik echt die java nodig heb > https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/java is meer recent dacht ik.
<rozebig> veretel me hoe
<rozebig> ben nu al 2 dagen bezig
<rozebig> in mint 16 werkte die oplossing wel
<rozebig> als ik dat met 14.04 ook heb word ik gek
<OerHeks> 32 bit java op een 64 bit systeem, je zou die IA32 libs niet nodig moeten hebben VZIW
<rozebig> toch krijg ik die melding
<rozebig> rara
<Mark_de_J> HOI
<Fermata> Hallo.
<Mark_de_J> kAN IEMAND ME HELPEN?
<Mark_de_J> Wow, sorry, capslock.
<Mark_de_J> Mijn internetverbinding valt telkens weg, heb wel wifi verbinding maar kan geen sites bezoeken
<Mark_de_J> Dit is erg irritant aangezien ik niet zonder internet kan
<trijntje> Mark_de_J: wat bedoel je? doet wifi het nooit of valt wifi weg?
<Fermata> En hij is weg.
<jan123> hi
<Fermata> Hallo jan123.
<jan123> probleem met installeren
<Fermata> Vertel.
<jan123> van wubi*
<Fermata> Oh.
<jan123> wubi blijft hangen bij het maken van virtual disks
<Fermata> Ik zou Wubi sterk willen afraden.
<Fermata> Is een dualboot geen optie?
<jan123> is het al
<Fermata> Ja, maar door wubi dus?
<Fermata> Niet op twee losse partities?
<jan123> heb het op partiti f gezet
<trijntje> jan123: wubi op een andere partitie zetten is iets heel anders dan ubuntu op een eigen partitie installeren
<Fermata> Dat wat trijntje zegt :)
<OerHeks> misschien je antivirus die je virtual disk aanmaken tegenhoud ?
<OerHeks> of wel aanmaakt, maar in quarantine gooit?
<jan123> nee heb geen antivirus
<OerHeks> oke, dan is je windows wel lekker snel
<trijntje> kijk, daar gaat weer een tevreden klant
<Fermata> Dikke min voor wubi.
<hans__> zijn we weer
<hans__> oerheks hoi
<spekje_> waren we weg dan
<hans__> hoi
<OerHeks> :-)
<hans__> he jij hier
<hans__> ben jij handig met netwerken
<hans__> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2013-12-24
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lordzett_> morgen lordievader
<lordievader> Hey lordzett_
<lordzett_> hoezie?
<lordievader> Heerzett: Gaat lekker, ben een nummer aan het opnemen. Hoe is het met jou?
<Fermata> Een nummer aan het opnemen.
<Fermata> Welk instrument? :D
<lordievader> Fermata: Voornamelijk gitaar.
<Heerzett> ja druk game aan het tekenen en gaat verschrikelijk goed(gelukkig had ik back up van eerdere lvls anders niet) en aan het uitzoeken van extra gpu in mijn pc
<lordievader> Heerzett: Nice, success!
<Heerzett> ja dankje
<Heerzett> crossfire wordt niet in linux ondersteund he?
<Heerzett> jammer
<mixxedtea> Hallo
<hans__> hi guys
<hans__> lord4163 ben jij hier
<lord4163> hans__: Ja
<hans__> ok kan jij me misschien nog eens helpen
<hans__> de app werkt heb ubuntu 32 bit geinstald
<hans__> alleen mijn gateway werkt niet heb jij daar verstand van
<hans__> hij zie hem dus niet
<lord4163> hans__: Die error kreeg ik ook.
<hans__> moet je in stellen in je router
<hans__> daar heb ik geen kaas van gegeten
<hans__> jij wel????
<OerHeks> Welke app en welke poort?
<lord4163> hans__: Nee heb het niet mee te maken, volgens mij kan hij geen verbinding maken met het netwerk alleen.
<hans__> volgends de site moet ik een poort open zetten
#ubuntu-nl 2013-12-25
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lordzett> ghute murgeh
#ubuntu-nl 2013-12-26
<HEnk_> Ik ben onervaren en wil eens kijken wat ubuntu doet ik vind het nogal langzaam is daar wat aan te doen. Ik draai op een intel atom processor
<trijntje> HEnk_: hoe oud is dat systeem?
<trijntje> en hoe test je het uit? Vanaf usb/cd/wubi/virtualbox
 * Skald_9_ groet
<Skald_9_> gebruikt er hier iemand VICE (Commodore 64,  128, VIC emulator) ?
<Skald_9_> aanwezig in de officiele repos, werkte met vorige versies van ubuntu probleemloos, nu niet meer.
<Skald_9_> ik bedoel tot een paar versies terug probleemloos
<Skald_9_> met versie 12.04 was het al om zeep
<Skald_9_> getest 3 verschillende pc's, dus het ligt niet aan m'n hardware
<Skald_9_> hey lucidfox
<OerHeks> Skald_9_, vice 2.4 ??  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vice
<Skald_9_> ja, OerHeks
<Skald_9_> zal eens checken welke versie er in de repo's zit
<OerHeks> trusty of sausje ?
<Skald_9_> vice 2.3.dfsg-4
<OerHeks> sausje dus .. misschien backports aanzetten en die van trusty proberen ?
<Skald_9_> 13.04 raring
<OerHeks> grinnik, ik zit ook nog op 13.04
<Skald_9_> trusty is de nieuwste ?
<OerHeks> nee, nog in alpha, next 14.04 lts
<Skald_9_> ow
<Skald_9_> wel vreemd dat het al sinds 12.04 een probleem is en er nog geen fix is
<OerHeks> volgens launchpad is datdezelfde versie 2.3
<Skald_9_> misschien de deb van de nieuwste versie eens downloaden dan ...
<Skald_9_> alhoewel, die is voor trusty blijkbaar ...
<OerHeks> daarom bakports aanzetten, misschien krijg je die dan wel
<OerHeks> backports*
<Skald_9_> niet ondersteunde updates voor raring staan al op
<Skald_9_> vooraf vrijgegeven nog niet
<OerHeks> oke, dan is het jammer
<Skald_9_> nu wel, eens kijken
<Skald_9_> ik zie geen verschil
<Skald_9_> apt-get update ?
<OerHeks> uiteraard, anders heb je geen nieuwe lijsten
<Skald_9_> :)
<Skald_9_> softwarecentrum heeft nog steeds dezelfde versie
<OerHeks> Dan netjes wachten tot trusty uitkomt
<Skald_9_> ik vrees dat het weer niks gaat zijn
<OerHeks> draai trusty dan eens in vbox?
<Skald_9_> ja, kan ik eens proberen, maar das
<Skald_9_> voor een andere keer
<bartjeP> moet ik hier zijn als ik een vraagje heb ? :)
<Skald_9_> daar dient dit kanaal voor :)
<bartjeP> er bestaat in windows een manier om de stoppagina's te omzeilen :)
<bartjeP> kan dit ook in ubuntu ?
<Skald_9_> stoppagina's ?
<Skald_9_> kan je een voorbeeld geven ?
<bartjeP> ja waar je voorheen torrents kon afhalen maar door omstandigheden dat niet meer is toegelaten door de servers
<bartjeP> mag je hier een link plaatsen ?
<Skald_9_> dat heeft niks met het besturingsysteem te maken :)
<Skald_9_> ik dacht het wel
<bartjeP> er moet gewoon iets veranderd worden in het vakje van dns servers :)
<bartjeP> maar het is helemaal anders bij ubuntu
<bartjeP> http://www.vrijheid.be/All4you/networkhelp.html
<Skald_9_> welke versie van ubuntu gebruik je ?
<bartjeP> de laatste nieuwe
<bartjeP> onlangs geupdate ;)
<OerHeks> DNS aanpassen is niet moeilijk > http://www.liberiangeek.net/2013/03/how-to-setup-google-public-dns-servers-in-ubuntu-12-10-13-04-raring-ringtail/
<OerHeks> die 8.8.8.8 en 8.8.4.4. invullen met je eigen nummerkes
<bartjeP> ja dat heb ik zo gedaan maar het knopje opslaan licht niet op ...
<OerHeks> en niet vergeten netwerk te herstarten
<bartjeP> ach maar het is op een andere manier :) zal het eens proberen .. dank u ;)
<OerHeks> uiteraard betalen wij niet mee, als u een rekening krijgt.
<Skald_9_> hij wil enkel vrije software downloaden :p
<OerHeks> Ik ben daar tegen.
<OerHeks> Dubbel vrije software is leuker
<Skald_9_> :)
<OerHeks> Mijn IPcam heeft 3 knoppen, 1 IE  2 Andere browsers 3 Mobile
<Skald_9_> wel schandalig wat er tegenwoordig allemaal geblokkeerd is
<OerHeks> :-D
<OerHeks> Ja, je zal maar disney filmpjes legaal hebben gekocht
<OerHeks> en willen kijken met kerst ...
<OerHeks> :-D
<Skald_9_> aan de andere kant; the pirate bay dan wel weer niet meer (in belgie)
<OerHeks> Hier ook niet.
<Skald_9_> dat was een van de eerste sites die hier geblokkeerd waren
<OerHeks> het is ook krom, "omdat je niet kan weten dat er auteursrecht op berust, mag je downloaden"
<Skald_9_> nu zijn de meeste torrent-sites "gebokkeerd", maar die dus niet meer
<OerHeks> als torrents en youtube stoppen, is er nog maar 5% internetverkeer over, als ik dat mag geloven
<Skald_9_> de wetgeving is hier anders OerHeks
<Skald_9_> maar ik download geen torrentz
<Skald_9_> magnet-links
<OerHeks> je kan sneller een film binnenhalen dat bekijken :-D
<OerHeks> dat=dan
<Skald_9_> meestal, niet altijd
<Skald_9_> en in de usa is dat heel vaak niet (meer) het geval heb ik vernomen
<Skald_9_> daar zijn de data-snelheden steeds trager aan het worden
<Skald_9_> bij de meeste providers
<OerHeks> 50 mbit is het langzaamste geloof ik.
<bartjeP> gelukt hoor :) dank u voor de hulp ;)
<hans__> nog mensen online
#ubuntu-nl 2013-12-27
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Jorisvh> Hallo
<Jorisvh> Ik heb een vraagje.
<Jorisvh> Ik ben op zoek naar een opensource alternatief voor Dreamweaver dat werkt zowel op ubuntu, windows als mac. Wie kan mij raad geven?
<Jorisvh> Het zal dienen om een nieuwe website voor een vereniging te ontwerpen. Kan er ook ondersteuning voor php en mysql?
<lordievader> Jorisvh: Dit is (helaas) geen WYSIWYG, maar wel een fijne IDE: http://www.aptana.com/
<OerHeks> \o/ issue 80 http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-80/
 * jw_ is away: Ik ben bezig
 * jw_ is back (gone 00:00:18)
 * jw_ is away: Ik ben even bezig
 * jw_ is back (gone 00:00:07)
<Fermata> jw_: wil je dat uitzetten alsjeblieft?
<jw_> je bedoelt dat away-gebeuren?
<Fermata> Ja.
<jw_> ok, sorry. geregeld.
<Fermata> Dank je. :)
<OerHeks> Blijf gewoon :-)
<jw_> doe ik
<NoirX> hoi
<Fermata> Hallo.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-12-28
<Gorash> Goedemiddag! Ik zit wat krap in uitdelen van ip adressen, dus heb ik een nieuwe opzet gemaakt van /etc/network/interfaces en dhcpd.conf, iemand zin om er even naar te kijken!?
<Gorash> http://pastebin.com/QrTJsgcW
<xatr0z> Gorash: ik gebruik dnsmasq ipv dhcp maar lijkt goed, werkt dr iets niet dan?\
<xatr0z> dhcpd*
<xatr0z> ook forwarding allemaal ingesteld ?
<Bas_> hey everyone
<Bas_> i have a big problem when i will install ubuntu
<Bas_> i get strange stripes on my screen with different colors and can't do anything with it
<Bas_> can someone help me with my problem? :)
<Kebabfish> Hi Bas, you know this is a Dutch channel?
<Gorash> @xatr0z
<Gorash> Ik zit nu met het probleem dat er veel gebruikers zijn die even een lease pakken (300 man, 3x access point) en ik dus te weinig adressen in de pool heb
<Gorash> Met deze nieuwe opzet zijn er meer adressen dus zou ik dat probleem kunnen verhelpen. Weet alleen niet zeker of deze opzet juist is
<Bas_> hee mensen goedemiddag ik zit momenteel met een groot probleem
<Bas_> ik wil namelijk graag ubuntu installeren maar tijdens de installatie krijg ik heel raar beeld met witte blokken op het scherm
<Bas_> weet iemand hier raad mee? Mijn videokaart is de nvidia geforce gt 240 ddr5
<Bas_> kan iemand mij hiermee helpen?
<xatr0z> Gorash: ik heb zelf enkel ervaring met veel kleinere setups (vandaar ook dsnsmasq). maar ik zie niets wat gek lijkt
<xatr0z> misschien dat iemand anders met meer ervaring met zakelijke setups hier (of ubuntu nl forum) er wat nuttigers over kan zeggen
<xatr0z> Bas_: komt me zelf niet bekend voor, wat zie je nog wel van installer?
<xatr0z> of gelijk al witte blokken?
<xatr0z> zie wel dat er meer mensen mee zitten: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/hardware-en-drivers/geforce-gt240/ http://askubuntu.com/questions/207735/both-12-1012-04-installation-freeze
<xatr0z> irritant, als je parts verborgen hebt en er achter komt dat hilight niet meer werkt
<Gorash> @<xatr0z> ik kan het natuurlijk testen, alleen moet ik er wel heenrijden mocht het mislukken ;)
<xatr0z> Gorash: :) zoiets verwachtte ik, durf daarom ook niet zo hard 'ja is goed' te zeggen :)
<Gorash> 255.255.0.0 gaat toch over.192.168.0.0 t/m 192.168.255.25?
<Gorash> Volgens mij maar ik geen denkfout, maar geen ervaring met deze aantallen, normaal heb ik aan een range van 100 adressen ruim voldoende
<xatr0z> ja
<xatr0z> dat is allemaal correct
<Gorash> Ik zit met 3 nics, 1tje is het modem, eth1 en eth2 moeten vervolgens gewoon adressen serveren
<Gorash> Denk dat ik het gewoon even ga testen :P
<xatr0z> meeste valkuilen zitten imho bij routing/forwarding en iptables enzo
<Gorash> Staat nu goed, kwestie van adressen aanpassen naar juiste waarde
<Gorash> Typisch weer, voor het eerst in een jar zit je even achter een windows pc, hard disk al 30 mins aan het ratelen, Windows 7
<Gorash> Zucht....
<OerHeks> leuk, die updates
<OerHeks> ubuntu kent hetzelfde hoor, na een paar maand niet gebruiken, duurt het ook lang voordat alles uitgeratelt is.
<Gorash> Nog nooit iets van gemerkt, ik heb auto updates uitstaan
<Gorash> Was vroeger een erg grote irritatie op mijn werk.. vaak moest ik snel even in de agenda, duurt het weer een half uur voordat je iets kunt
<OerHeks> de grap komt nog, als je de rest van je applicaties gaat updaten, flash, java en troep
<OerHeks> :-D
<OerHeks> sjorrie, leedvermaak
<OerHeks> Nope lotuspsychje, hij is hier nog niet.
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: :p
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: maar hij komt wel
<OerHeks> je komt bij lexmark niet voorbij je keuze linux/unix > http://support.lexmark.com/index?page=driverSupport&locale=en&userlocale=EN_US
<lotuspsychje> apt-cache toont me ook maar 1 driver
<OerHeks> en hier kom je ook niet verder http://support.lexmark.com/index?locale=EN&page=product&userlocale=EN_US&productCode=LEXMARK_X1270&focusedTab=DOWNLOADS#1
<OerHeks> triest, in 2013
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: ja lijkt me idd weinig ondersteunt
<lotuspsychje> HP degelijk beter
<OerHeks> Jups, lexmark/canon zijn niet vriendelijk.
<OerHeks> HP is business machines, ik heb samsung, werkt ook OOTB
<Gorash> Man man man Windows.....
<Gorash> fglrxdriver installeren, al 30 mins bezig
<Gorash> Wat een ellendig os
<OerHeks> misschien wacht er een dialog onder je venster ...
<Gorash> Nope, is gewoon bezig.. eerder vandaag op mijn 12.04 bak, was met 3 mins klaar
<OerHeks> hoeveel mb voor een driverke van 1500 kb?
<Gorash> Maar goed, nu weet ik weer waarom ik van windows genezen ben, behalve gamen
<Gorash> 210 mb download
<OerHeks> wow, incl alle talen :-D
<Gorash> Ik ga op 2 machines litecoin farmen, dus wil even kijken of er verschil in snelheid is
<Gorash> Ben al bijna afgehaakt :P
<OerHeks> met CUDA?
<Gorash> Nee, 2x 7870
<Gorash> of R9 270x
<Gorash> AMD schijn toch beste prestaties te leveren!
<OerHeks> 2x 7870 = 5 Tflops
<Gorash> 7-8 muntjes per maand, hopen dat de difficulty niet te hard stijgt nu, je kunt wel zien dat het rap gaat nu
<OerHeks> die R9 270x heeft ook 1280 steam processors
<OerHeks> wreed
<OerHeks> ik heb er maar 96 met mijn GeForce GT 430
<Gorash> ~440 khashes per kaart
<Gorash> zit nu op zo'n ~800 totaal zodra mijn linux miner ook draai
<Gorash> eens kijken waar ik betere performance uithaal
<Gorash> Zo maar eens even een wattagemeter ertussen :P
<lord4163> Gorash: Moet je niet dogecoins gaan minen ? :)
 * lord4163 mined alleen Bitcoin
#ubuntu-nl 2013-12-29
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<NoirX> hallo
<lordievader> Hey NoirX
<erik_k> Hee mensen. Ik zit met een lastig heitje. Ik heb een keer het programma Firestarter geprobeerd en weer verwijderd, maar sinds dien kan ik geen ssh verbinding meer maken naar de betreffende computers. Vanuit die computers naar een ander systeem lukt nog wel. Iemand een idee waar ik kan beginnen met zoeken?
<lordievader> erik_k: Kijk eens of iptables dingen op poort 22 blokkeerd.
<OerHeks> clear de IP tables > sudo iptables -F
<erik_k> iptables ben ik nog niet bekend mee, maar ik zal eens proberen van wat ik er uit kan krijgen.
<OerHeks> F = flush
<erik_k> Het inloggen met ssh bleef hangen, maar het is in ieder geval geen "Connection refused"meer.
<erik_k> Ik heb niet iets dat mij wat zegt over dat ssh poort (22) wordt geblokkeerd.
<erik_k> Verhip. Ik kan nu wel weer op mijn laptop een ssh verbinding leggen. Terug lukt nog niet.
<erik_k> Oke het is gelukt. Dank OerHeks en lordievader
<erik_k> "sudo iptables -F"werkte eerst niet, maar FireStarter bleek nog te zijn geïnstalleerd. Na deze te hebben verwijderd had het commando wel effect.
<judy> hey! Ik wil graag ubuntu weer op mn pc maar vraag me een ding af: ik heb een paar jaar geleden de switch naar windows weer gemaakt omdat ubuntu mijn oudere games (o.a. monkey Island) en windows games als Age of empires niet wilde draaien...zou ik daar nou weer problemen mee krijgen?
<erik_k> Met behulp van Wine zou het kunnen lukken, maar dat is een kwestie van proberen.
<judy> ik had toen erg veel moeite met wine, de ene keer deed die het wel, de andere keer niet. Is dat inmiddels beter?
<OerHeks> .. paar jaar .. de moeite van proberen waard, lijkt me.
<OerHeks> er is een wine database met applicatiehelp
<judy> thnx
<OerHeks> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<erik_k> Wine is in de jaren een stuk beter geworden. Ik kom tegen dat Monkey Island kan worden geïstalleerd met PlayonLinux.
<erik_k> PlayonLinux is een tool die werkt i.c.m. wine. Het bevat een groot pakket standaard configuratie om programma's goed te laten werken door wine.
<judy> wow, dankje! zal ik onthouden
<Marcel58> Hallo allemaal, wie kan my helpen met een Skype-probleem?
<jw_> En waar Wine niet werkt gebruik ik nog wel eens VirtualBox.
<Marcel58> Ik gebruik Ubuntu 13.10, heb Skype geïnstalleerd, maar wil niet starten. Als ik Skype in mijn bestanden opzoek, staan er allemaal slotjes bij. Wat moet ik doen?
<OerHeks> wat zie je, als je skype via terminal opstart?
<Marcel58> Ik zie wel het Skype icoontje, maar als ik er op klik, gebeurd er niets
<Marcel58> Toen ik Skype in mijn bestand opzocht, viel me op dat bij ieder onderdeel een hangslotje was afgebeeld
<NoirX> mischien heeft het met permittie te maken
<NoirX> dat kan je zien in ls -l
<NoirX> hoi OerHeks
<Marcel58> hoe kom ik daar? zo goed ken ik linux nog niet
<Marcel58> Ok mensen, moet er vandoor. Tot gauw en bedankt!
<Gorash> @Oerheks
<Gorash> Je had judy nog ff op playonlinux kunnen wijzen, gebruik ik zelf om te games
<Gorash> Werkt best goed voor een hele reeks titels, preconfigged wine profiles!
<judy> hoi en help! ik heb net ubuntu via deze site gedownload, en wil mijn wireless internet installeren. hiervoor moet ik een .exe file opstarten maar dat doet hij niet. En als ik wine probeer te installeren krijg ik ook een foutmelding
<OerHeks> ubuntu kent geen .exe judy . check softwarecentrum > edit > sources # en dan laatste tab drivers
<judy> misschien stom hoor.. maar ik kan edit niet vinden in het software centrum :P
<judy> ah... ok dat heb ik nou
<OerHeks> top panel
<judy> ik krijg geen tab drivers :S
<OerHeks> op welke versie van ubuntu? v.a. 12.04 zit daar een driver tab
<judy> degene die op deze site wordt aangeraden omdat die het meest stabiel zou zijn
<judy> oke... oerheks... ik geloof dat ik heb gevonden wat je bedoeld
<judy> ik moet dan een apt line invoeren toch?
<OerHeks> nee, als daar een wireless en videodriver beschikbaar is, gebruiken?
<judy> nee zo ver kom ik niet :S maar bij het proberen te installeren van wine... omdat dat toch moet krijg ik dit:
<judy> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help to resolve the situation:  The following packages have unmet dependencies: 
<OerHeks> wireless driver via wine ?
<OerHeks> :-(
<trijntje> waarom kijk je niet gewoon bij "extra stuurprogramma's" of jouw driver er bij staat?
<judy> ik krijg letterlijk helemaal niks geinstalleerd :S
<trijntje> judy: heb je uberhaupt wel internet op die pc?
<judy> jah, want ik zit daar nou op :P
<judy> op het terminal zegt hij als ik iets wil installeren : E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<judy> dat klinkt niet goed lijkt me
<trijntje> judy: heb je een link naar wat je probeert te doen? al dat gedoe met apt-lines etc klinkt te ingewikkeld
<trijntje> doe dit maar in een terminal, kijken of dat helpt:
<trijntje> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
#ubuntu-nl 2014-12-22
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<OerHeks> morgentjes lordievader
<Guest78928> Ubuntu 14.04.1 geinstalleerd via de DVD/CDROMdrive Plextor PX708A. Prima gelukt. Maar mijn DVD/CDROMdrive wordt nu niet meer herkend. AudioCD doet niets. Graag uw/jullie hulp.
<OerHeks> Guest78928, hoi, ubuntu word niet standaard meegeleverd met alle audiocodex en webplugins, installeer deze metapackage voor codex, plugins, flash en java >  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats )
<Guest78928> OerHeks, Moet je geen melding zien in de map, zo noem ik het maar even vanuit de Windowssituatie, met de naam CDROM? Er staat nu niets in. Het lijkt wel of mijn DVD/CDROMdrive niet bestaat als HARDWARE!
<OerHeks> Guest78928, als de cd niet word herkent, staat je extern/intern dvd er niet tussen inderdaad
<Guest78928> En wat dan te doen?
<OerHeks> die restricted extras installeren, dan word je audio-cd direct herkent en verschijnt de dvd/cd speler in je balk in nautilus filemanager
<lordievader> Guest78928: Zou je de output van 'lspci' willen pastebinnen?
<OerHeks> .
<lotuspsychje> ,
<lordievader> ..
<jpjacobs> \ldots
<OerHeks> i
<lotuspsychje> iemand vidid al getest?
<lotuspsychje> vivid
<OerHeks> nope
<lotuspsychje> zou graag eens weten of die bootspeed nu sneller gaat met systemd als default
<lordievader> Jup, Vivid + Systemd + Plasma5 :D
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: en gaat dat lekker?
<lordievader> Het werkt, Plasma5 heeft nog zo zijn bugs.
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: kan je systemd systeem services makkelijker beheren nu?
<lotuspsychje> ik moest hier .override aanmaken opdat init service niet opstart
<lordievader> Ik heb nog niet heel veel gespeeld met systemd, heb het aangezet. Het werkt en verder niks mee gedaan.
<lotuspsychje> okay
<maikel> Systemd moet dood
<maikel> Vier staken in het hart
<OerHeks> neuj, je moet dan maar over stappen :-D
<OerHeks> gezeur, net als met gnome2, huilie huilie
<wilu_> hallo ik heb net ubuntu studio geinstalleerd. en krijg als ik de updates wil binnenhalen deze foutmelding:
<wilu_> ubuntu softwarecentrum  Het pakketsysteem is gebroken  Controleer of u softwarebronnen van een derde partij gebruikt. Als dat zo is, schakel ze dan uit, omdat ze een veelvoorkomende bron van problemen zijn. Voer ook de volgende opdracht uit in een Terminalvenster: apt-get install -f
<wilu_> het terminalvenster geeft ook een foutmelding:E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libnss3_2%3a3.17.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1_amd64.deb: cannot copy extracted data for './usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/nss/libnssckbi.so' to '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/nss/libnssckbi.so.dpkg-new': unexpected end of file or stream E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libwebkitgtk-1.0-0_2.4.7-1~ubuntu1_amd64.deb: cannot copy extracted data for './usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libwebkitgtk-1
<ynze> Goeden, allen!
<ynze> Zojuist in mijn eeepc afgeleverd. Heeft alleen een apart toetsenbord nodig en werkt weer!
<ynze> Tot over een paar dagen met een werkend Ubuntu systeem, laatste versie + 2 Mb!
<ynze> Groet!
<ynze> eh, 2 Gb geheugen dus.
<ynze> lordie vader en Oerheks
#ubuntu-nl 2014-12-23
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<maikel> goedemorgen dames en heren.
<systeem> morge
#ubuntu-nl 2014-12-24
<NoirX> Goede morgen.
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-12-25
<Friend_> Absolute nieuweling met Ubuntun14.04.! Ubuntu geinstalleerd. Lijkt goed te werken, maar mijn CD/DVDRW wordt niet hetkend. Zie het volgende: map cdron en dev: leeg. Map mnt - dvdrw: leeg. Met zoekopdracht naar Plextor (is mijn CD/DVDdrive) te zien: \x2fdisk\x2fby-id\xfata-PLEXTOR_DVDRW_PX708A_415208 en ata-PLEXTOR_DVDR_PX-708A_415208. Hoe krijg ik mij DC/DVDdrive aan de praat? Graag uw/jullie hulp."
<mlankhorst> stop eens het resultaat van 'lshw' op pastebin?
<Friend_> Wat wordt bedoeld met: het resultaat van 'lshw' en wat met 'op pastebin'? Nogmaals: ik ben absoluut nieuw op Ubuntu.
<mlankhorst> terminal openen met control alt t, sudo apt-get install lshw; lshw
<mlankhorst> en dan kijken of je de cdrom er tussen ziet staan
<Friend_> Helaas. Niets over een CD/DVDdrive te vinden. Wel een regeltje met: serial UNCLAIMED. Zegt dat iets??
<mlankhorst> nee, niet iets als /0/3/0.0.0     /dev/cdrom  disk           DVD-R   UJ-8A8
<mlankhorst> als je lshw -short doet?
<Friend_> Alle /xx/xx/xx bestaan bij mij uit /0/0 of /0/0/1 of /0/100 etc. Geen /0/3... te vinden.
<mlankhorst> dat is niet erg, dat kan verschillen, maar er moet iets met cdrom of dvd oid staan
<mlankhorst> of /dev/sr0
<Friend_> Helaas. Niets van dat al. Krijg visite. Stop de chat. Bedank voor hulp. Fijne dag.
<Greg__> #trivia
<drieske> Hallo
<drieske> Sinds vandaag kan ik de applicatieschermen niet in grootte wijzigen of sluiten in Linux Mint Maya, werkte gisteren wel. Iemand bekend met dit issue?
<JanC> aangezien Ubuntu & Linux Mint totaal verschillende window managers gebruiken ga je dat best in een Linux Mint-kanaal vragen...
<JanC> drieske: ^^^
<drieske> En hoe kom ik daar terecht?
<JanC> ik veronderstel dat Linux Mint dat ergens op hun site uitleggen?
<drieske> Ga ik proberen, dank je voor de response...
<Skald_9_> hmmz, net ook een mint kde maya probleempje; na dualboot install van salix (slackware based)
<Skald_9_> geen window manager of kde meer te vinden bij opstarten van mint EN geen toegang tot repo's
<Skald_9_> lilo bootloader
<Skald_9_> niet echt een groot probleem, staat niets belangrijks op die pc
<JanC> eh, lilo is niet echt ideaal als je wil dual-booten...
<JanC> maar op zich zou dat geen software mogen verwijderen of dergelijke
<Skald_9_> denk niet dat er iets verwijderd is, het lijkt eerder alsof ik overal geen toegang meer tot heb
<Skald_9_> alhoewel, er worden zaken niet meer gevonden
<Skald_9_> bij het opstarten vind hij de partitie niet, maar ik kan er achteraf wel op
<bartjeP> euhm is er iemand aanwezig die me aub kan helpen met een vraagje ?
<bartjeP> om het vraagje op te lossen bedoel wel he ;)
<bartjeP> OerHeks ? :)
<bartjeP> ?
<OerHeks> ik ben hier heel drukjes, er brand een kerstboom, tegen een flat aan
<OerHeks> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6885560/kerstboom2014.JPG
<bartjeP> oei das minder leuk nieuws natuurlijk
<bartjeP> dan wacht ik wel tot morgen
<bartjeP> :)
<OerHeks> misschien beter om je echte vraag te stellen, wellicht dat er iemand meeleest
<bartjeP> sinds mijn update naar 14.04 kan ik geen software meer installeren en krijg ik dit bericht ... ¨U mag deze actie niet uitvoeren, U heeft niet de benodigde rechten om deze actie uit te voeren.¨. Bij details staat ¨org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name': ':1.80'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages¨.
<OerHeks> ik vind 2 antwoorden, policykit draait niet > zie het antwoord met 3 ervoor > http://askubuntu.com/questions/218961/software-cant-be-installed-or-removed-because-the-authentication-service-is-no
<OerHeks> en deze, maar die gaat niet over upgrade http://askubuntu.com/questions/464077/authentication-error-when-trying-to-install-or-uninstall-using-ubuntu-software-c
<bartjeP> dank u
<OerHeks> ik denk dat je hem alleen aan hoeft te zetten
<bartjeP> mijn vraag is hoe doe ik dat ? :)
<OerHeks> goeie vraag, je kan niks installeren.. dus de oplossing softwarecenter herinstalleren zal wel niet gaan
<bartjeP> er staat ook dat ik dit commando kan invoeren ... /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1
<bartjeP> maar de vraag is waar geef ik dit commando dan in ? :)
<bartjeP> of dit kan ook helpen... I had the same problem. It turned out to be because PolicyKit Authentication Agent was unchecked in Startup Programs
#ubuntu-nl 2014-12-26
<OerHeks> r 92
<OerHeks> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-92/
<mrkie> hoi
<mrkie> prettige dagen
<mrkie> korte vraag, iemand aanwezig?
<OerHeks> snel antwoord, ja
<mrkie> hehe
<mrkie> brb
<mrkie> OerHeks: via mijn gui in ubuntu kan ik makkelijk verbinding maken met smb://playonhd als ik deze wil mounten in de terminal via bijvoorbeeld sudo mount -t cifs //playonhd/HDD1/projects /home/mark/projects dan gaat van alles mis: mount error: could not resolve address for playonhd: Unknown error
<mrkie> ik weet het ip adres maar sudo mount -t cifs //192.158.5.108/HDD1/projects /home/mark/projects werkt ook niet, dan vraagt die om een wachtwoord en die vraag krijg ik niet via de gui als ik gewoon verbinding maak met ubuntu
<mrkie> werkt dus wel met Files in ubuntu in de gui alleen ik wil een lokale map maken en linken naar die smb om een film op te slaan die ik download
<mrkie> ik kan niet met Transmission direct in die smb share komen en wel met Files, weet ook niet hoe ik er via mijn terminal in kan komen?
#ubuntu-nl 2014-12-27
<Goudvink3991> wat moet ik doen??
<Fermata> Je vraag stellen?
<Goudvink3991> waarom kan ik bij 14.10 version geen keuze maken zoals bij 13.10 wel is
<Goudvink3991> op welk station ik de version wil zetten
<Fermata> De version van wat?
<Goudvink3991> ik heb bij 14.10 alleen maar de keuze uit demo of instal
<Fermata> En als je op install klikt, kan je niet kiezen op welke schijf?
<Goudvink3991> goedemiddag Fermata
<Goudvink3991> inderdaad dan kan ik niet kiezen op welk station ik het wil zetten/en dat kan bij 13.10 wel want dat is bij de opkomst een heel andere opbouw
<Goudvink3991> ik heb 2 HD stadions elk van 1 Tera/maar wel beide in 2 gedeeld
<Fermata> Ah.
<Fermata> Dat weet ik zo gauw niet dan, ik heb geen systeem om het te testen.
<Goudvink3991> bij 13.10 kun je een keuze maken op welk e letter het wil zetten/ maar bij 13.10 komt er na een week telkens tevoorschijn of ik wil update naar 14.10  ja en dan gaat de zaak weer fout want dat heb ik nu al 4x gedaan en alles gaat goed tot het  eind alleen als je op nieuw opstart dan krijg je geen Buroblad
<Goudvink3991> 13.4 goed 13.10 goed 14.04 goed 14.10 fout
<Goudvink3991> Fermata ik draai al jaren met een desktop weet je
<Goudvink3991> zijn er nog personen aanwezig
<systeem> zat
<Goudvink3991> weet die zat eventueel een oplossing
<Goudvink3991> of gaan we weer aan het puzzelen
<systeem> mss een idee om station te ontkoppelen?
<systeem> dan weet je zeker dat je op de goeie installeer
<Goudvink3991> o wat U bedoeld is al intern gebeurd
<Goudvink3991> alles word al apart aangegeven
<systeem> wat is dan het probleem?
<Goudvink3991> alleen bij opnieuw opstarten van 14.10 gaat het fout// ik krijg dan geen buroblad
<Goudvink3991> gooi de puzzel maar in de groep
<systeem> je probleem is mij onduidelijk
<Goudvink3991> 4x draait alles goed tot het einde>> en bij opnieuw opstarten krijg i k geen buroblad alleen een beetje text
<systeem> wat staat er in die tekst?
<Goudvink3991> je dat kan ik nu niet meer zeggen want ik heb al zoveel keer overnieuw gedaan dat ik het niet meer weet  en er wel een puntbol van krijg
<Goudvink3991> nu ik met 14.04 draait vraagt het proggama steeds om te update naar 14.10 maar dan gaat het weer verkeerd
<systeem> als het problemen geeft zou ik lekker op 14.04 blijven draaien
<Goudvink3991> ja dat is wel zo maar volgens ubuntu ben ik dan niet voldoende beveiligd??
<systeem> jawel hoor, dit keer toevallig wel
<systeem> 14.04 is namelijk zo'n Long Term Release
<systeem> daar kun je gerust een paar jaar op blijven werken
<Goudvink3991> waarom krijg ik dan steeds van hun de vraag om te update??
<systeem> dat kun je wel ergens uitzetten
<Goudvink3991> ja goede vraag maar dat weet ik nog niet daarom werk ik nog te kort met Ubuntu
<systeem> even kijken waar dat ook alweer zat
<systeem> system settings -> Software & Updates -> Updates
<systeem> dan helemaal onderin "Notify me of a new Ubuntu version"
<systeem> die aanpassen naar "For long-term support versions"
<Goudvink3991> bij welke version is dat nouw ?
<systeem> dat kun je zelf daar zien
<Goudvink3991> ik draai nu 13.10 en geupdate naar14.04
<Goudvink3991> en echt ik heb al 4 keer de 14.10 er op gezet en telkens loop ik tegen de zelfde fout >> bij overnieuw opstarten??
<Goudvink3991> ik krijg dan geen buroblad zoals bij 13.04 of bij 13.10 wel is
<systeem> dan blijf je toch bij 14.04?
<Goudvink3991> kijk bij het installeren heb ik de keuze van >> demo of intall << dat schermpje is bij 13.10 heel anders daar kun je aangeven C,D,E,F =cd-rom)G,H
<systeem> bij installeren van wat?
<Goudvink3991> van version 14.10
<Goudvink3991> sorry
<Goudvink3991>  bij installeren van 14.10 version
<Goudvink3991> het begin van 14.10 is heel anders dan van 13.10???
<Goudvink3991> ik leg het allen bij een HD en niet bij meerdere stadions
<systeem> maar waarom geen 14.04?
<Goudvink3991> dan krijg ik steeds de vraag of ik wil update naar 14.10
<Goudvink3991> ubuntu kan niet overweg met meerdere stations ik heb er 4 en zie er links maar 3
<systeem> volgens mij heb ik net verteld dat je die melding kan uitzetten :)
<systeem> en ook uitgelegd waar je dat kan doen
<Goudvink3991> kan ik binnen deze chat blijven en naar het andere gaan??
<Goudvink3991> <systeem>bij version 14.10
<Goudvink3991> systeem bij version 14.10
<Goudvink3991> kan ik binnen de chat naar dat andere gaan??
<Goudvink3991> bij windows weet ik dat wel maar bij dit niet??
<systeem> ok, succes...
<Goudvink3991> ja ik wens je nog een goede jaar wisseling toe en een goede gezondheid bay
<vllk> Hallo
<vllk> is er iemand die mij kan helpen? Ik heb sinds kort zorin os 9 maar ik probeer moonlight te installeren. weet iemand hoe ik dit moet doen?
<Ton> Hoe maak ik een tweede partitie aan, om daar mijn data te plaatsen?
<trijntje> Ton: heb je ubuntu al geinstalleerd?
<Ton> Ja, dat heb ik
<trijntje> ok, dan moet je vanaf de installatie cd/usb opstarten om de partities aan te passen, je kan partities niet aanpassen als ze in gebruik zijn.
<trijntje> Maar waarom wil je je data op een aparte partitie zetten, dat is meestal niet nodig in ubuntu
<Ton> Ok, ik doe de cd er in, ik blijf hier online, dit is mijn tweede computer, oke, help mij dan verder.
<Ton> Trijntje, wil gewoon mijn data op een twee partitie hebben, dit heb ik altijd al.
<lord4163> Dus?
<Ton> De pc wordt nu opgestart en ubunte word geladen.
<Ton> Ik druk nu op het knopje Ubunte instaleren
<lord4163> Nee
<lord4163> Uitproberen
<Ton> kan ik nog terug
<lord4163> Nope
<Ton> ja ik kon terug
<lord4163> Of misschien wel weet niet? :P
<Ton> druk nu op uit proberen
<lord4163> Goed :)
<lord4163> Veel mensen hebben /home op een aparte schijf/partitie staan.
<Ton> uitproberen is opgestart, wat nu?
<lord4163> Dash openen en zoeken naar gparted
<Ton> ik heb de nederlandse versie
<lord4163> Ja, dat veranderd niets?
<Ton> moet ik naar system settings
<lord4163> Nee het Dash kun je openen door middel de Super toets of Windows toets.
<Ton> heb ik
<lord4163> Dan zoek je gparted
<Ton> gparted staat er niet bij wel disk creator
<lord4163> Zoek je er naar?
<lord4163> Misschien zoeken op partitie
<Ton> gevonden, zo makelijk is dit
<Ton> en nu
<Ton> opgestart
<lord4163> Nu kun je je partities maken :-)
<Ton> ik zie nu partitie's een van 145 GB en een kleintje van 3,9 GB linux swap
<lord4163> Yep, je kan de EXT4 partitie verkleinen en vervolgens een nieuwe EXT4 partitie aanmaken.
<Ton> moet ik rezise / move doen?
<lord4163> Jup / moet je resizen
<Ton> ext4 is aangemaakt
<Ton> unallocated is ook aan gemaakt, en nu?
<lord4163> unallocated hoort er niet te zijn, je kan je partities beter vergroten.
<Ton> nu staat er new partion #
<lord4163> Kun je een schermafdruk laten zien?
<Ton> Ik kan je dit niet laten zien, hoe doe je dit
<Ton> ik heb wel een scherm afdruk
<lord4163> Op printscrn knop drukken en het plaatje uploaden naar http://imgur.com/
<Ton> staat er
<Ton> http://imgur.com/pCpEiW9
<lord4163> Ok is goed, maar je / partitie is nu wel erg klein.
<Ton> vind je, zo groot is ubunte na installatie toch niet
<Ton> Kan het vergroten naar 50 GB
<JanC> je wil wel wat overschot voor tijdelijke gegevens en om extra software te installeren en zo
<lord4163> Nee moet je zelf weten, maar ik zou het zo persoonlijk zo niet doen. Zoals JanC zegt, wil je software installeren, plaats houden voor je logs etc...
<Ton> hoe vergroot ik nu de 23.07 gb schijf
<lord4163> Sowieso is dit niet optimaal wat je doet. Zorgt alleen maar voor fragmentatie
<JanC> nu ja, 16 GiB reserve is niet zo heel weinig
<Ton> JanC is 16 GB goed, want dan laat is het zo, moet er nog verder iets gebeuren, zoals formater?
<lord4163> Ton, Dat doet hij vanzelf als je op het vinkje klik
<JanC> als er onder file system "ext4" staat is het al geformatteerd
<JanC> BTW: in die screenshot heeft GParted nog niks gedaan
<Ton> Ja en dan nu verder
<lord4163> JanC, Zoals ik al melde in mijn vorige bericht, moet hij op het vinkje klikken.
<lord4163> meldde*
<Ton> welk vinkje
<Ton> apply all operation
<lord4163> yes
<Ton> ok
<JanC> ja, dat start het eigenlijke werk
<Ton> he is running
<JanC> en kan even duren...
<JanC> dus ga gerust even koffie halen  ;)
<Ton> ik heb er een bierthje bij
<JanC> (of een whisky, of wat je maar wil)
<JanC> :)
<Ton> :-)
<JanC> nu ja, zal wel meevallen aangezien je geen partitie verplaatst
<JanC> en er vermoedelijk nog geen verplaats moet worden hopelijk
<JanC> nog geen data*
<Ton> Ik heb geen data
<JanC> er stond nog niets op die partitie?
<JanC> volgens screenshot staat er 6 GiB op  :)
<JanC> mar vermoedelijk a/h begin v/d partitie, dus dan moet het niet verplaatst worden (maar mogelijk wel metadata)
<Ton> dit 6 gb is de ubuntu installatie
<JanC> alle inhoud van bestanden is "data" voor een bestandssysteem
<Ton> de installatie is klaar nu opnieuw opstarten
<lord4163> What?
<Ton> hoezo what?
<lord4163> Heb je Ubuntu opnieuw geinstalleerd?
<Ton> nee
<Ton> dit moest toch niet
<lord4163> Nee
<Ton> pc opnieuw opgestart en heb nu de partitie Data in beeld
<lord4163> Goed :)
<Ton> Moet er ook een virus scanner worden geinstalleerd?
<lord4163> Ton, nee
<OerHeks> firewall gui installeren en aanzetten
<lord4163> Het is geen Windows. Aparte partitie had ook niet gehoeven :)
<lord4163> OerHeks, Zit waarschijnlijk al ingebouwd in zijn router :)
<lord4163> En meestal zit je toch achter een NAT.
<Ton> ok bedankt voor de hulp
<lord4163> https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/veiligheid
<OerHeks> restricted extra's installeren en een fatsoenlijke browser die flash een beetje doet.
<OerHeks> alle spelletjes zoeken met 3d
<lord4163> Firefox zit er standaard in OerHeks :)
<OerHeks> ja maar dan moet je weer pepperflash hebben
<lord4163> Hoezo? De restricted-extras doen zijn werk. Mijn moeder speelt elke dag candy crush zonder problemen?
<lord4163> Ik ga slapen cya
<Ton> mannen bedankt, firewall gui is geinstalleerd
<OerHeks> :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-12-28
<JanJ> Ik heb een Acer Aspire 5310 en die herkent in Ubuntu 14.04 de draadloze kaart niet 802.11b/g. Weet iemand hoe ik dat kan verhelpen?
<ichat> JanJ, - google:  "ubuntu 14.04 + brcm43"
<ichat> dan kom je er wel uit denk ik
<ichat> nog beter is - om voor een paar euro een  usb wifi stickje te kopen  met direct ook wifi n  beter bereik, betere drivers en meer snelheid ;)
<ichat> en met een paar bedoel ik  minder dan 10
<JanJ> Ik heb Ubuntu 14.04 op Acer Aspire 5310 geïnstalleerd. Net fantastische hulp gehad op dit forum over hoe draadloze netwerkkaart 802.11b/g aan de praat te krijgen. Dat werkt nu. Enige minpuntje  nu nog: laptop schakelt softwarematig niet af. Alleen door aan/uit knop tijdje in te drukken (harde reset). Weet iemand daar nog een oplossing voor?
<trijntje> JanJ: hoe probeer je de pc uit te zetten, en wat gebeurt er?
<JanJ> Rechtsboven het wieltje aanklikken en kiezen voor afsluiten. Daarna weer kiezen voor afsluiten. Daarna krijg ik het paarse Ubuntu opstartscherm te zien met de rode knipperende bolletjes. En dat beeld blijft zo.
<trijntje> als je dan op het pijltje naar boven doet krijg je wat tekst te zien, misschien staat daar iets bij waaraan je kan zien wat er mis is
<trijntje> werkt het wel om via de terminal af te sluiten? Ctrl + alt + t, en dan
<trijntje> sudo shutdown -P now
<JanJ> ik ga het even proberen. Hartelijk dank voor de tips!
<trijntje> soms werkt opnieuw opstarten wel, ik weet ook niet waarom. Maar als dat werkt kan je nadat de pc opnieuw begint met opstarten de aan/uit knop indrukken of de stroom er af halen
<ichat> mijn tip zou zijn om s1 & s3 support in de bios te vervangen voor s1 only
<ichat> en te zien wat er dan gebeurd
<ichat> (power settings van je bios)
<NoirX> hoi
<dberkouwer> Hallo, aan wie zou ik een vraagje kunnen stellen over pptp vpn verbindingen?
<lord4163> dberkouwer, doe maar gewoon
<lord4163> dberkouwer, pptp is onveilig trouwens en je moet het elimineren.
<dberkouwer> oke, ik wilde eerst eenvoudig de pptp proberen, en daarna verder met openvpn wat veiliger schijnt te zijn.
<lord4163> dberkouwer, Dat is verspilde tijd. Gelijk OpenVPN opzetten :)
<dberkouwer> Maar mijn vraag, ik ben inmiddels verbonden. maar ik kan via de vpn verbinding niet in mijn thuisnetwerk, en naar het internet komen
<dberkouwer> Het IP-adres dat ik krijg van mijn vpn-port op mijn windows 8 laptop krijgt wel het goede ipadres
<dberkouwer> Het ipadres van mijn server namelijk
<lord4163> ip forwarding aangezet?
<dberkouwer> Ja, maar ik weet niet of dat de juiste instellingen zijn, want ik begrijp niet wat daar precies gebeurt.
<lord4163> dberkouwer, je gebruik je poptop?
<dberkouwer> Weet niet wat dat is
<lord4163> Je VPN server, is dat poptop?
<dberkouwer> in het rc.local gebruik ik de volgende instellingen
<dberkouwer> ja
<dberkouwer> PPTP
<lord4163> pptp is slechts een protocol.
<dberkouwer> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --syn -s 192.168.0.0/24 -j TCPMSS --set-mss 1356 iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 1723 -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT
<dberkouwer> oke
<dberkouwer> Dus als ik het goed begrijp heb ik naast het installeren van pptp ook nog een extra server nodig of gaat dat vanzelf?
<dberkouwer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PPTPServer
<dberkouwer> Deze heb ik gevolgd
<lord4163> Ok, dus je gebruik pptpd, niet poptop.
<dberkouwer> ok
<lord4163> Ok heb je alles gedaan wat daar staat?
<lord4163> Ook het laatste? Herstarten? Hoeft trouwens niet. Je kan de iptables commandos uitvoeren en de pptpd starten
<dberkouwer> ja
<dberkouwer> heb ook opnieuw opgestart om zeker te zijn
<dberkouwer> heb trouwens 1 ding anders
<lord4163> Ok van de client, ping 8.8.8.8 eens?
<dberkouwer> en dat is het localip en remote ip, daar heb ik de ipadressen van mijn thuisnetwerk gebruikt
<dberkouwer> 192.168.178.41
<lord4163> Dat moet dan goed zijn, je kan remote ip 10.8.0.1-254 geven.
<lord4163> Maar hoeft niet :)
<dberkouwer> oke zal ik gelijk doen
<dberkouwer> Wat stel je dan extra in, een grotere range?
<lord4163> Een eigen IP range voor de clienten, maar houd je anders maar bij de tutorial.
<lord4163> op je laptop die verbonden is met je pptp server, kun je 8.8.8.8 pingen>?
<dberkouwer> 2 tellen
<dberkouwer> nee
<dberkouwer> het dns adres heb ik wel ingesteld in het bestand /etc/ppp/pptpd-options
<dberkouwer> idd 8.8.8.8 en 8.8.4.4
<lord4163> doe eens ip a s op de server, gebruik je eth0?
<dberkouwer> ja
<dberkouwer> 1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN group defaul                                   t     link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00     inet 127.0.0.1/8 scope host lo        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever     inet6 ::1/128 scope host        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever 2: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,PROMISC,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast mas                  
<dberkouwer> lastig lezen denk
<dberkouwer> heb overigens de verbinding met het thuisnetwerk, werkend. Ik kan mijn samba mappen lezen over de vpn verbinding
<lord4163> dberkouwer, hm ok
<lord4163> Hoe ziet je routing table er uit?
<dberkouwer> daar zitten 3 regels in
<dberkouwer> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<dberkouwer>  iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --syn -s 192.168.0.0/24 -j TCPMSS --set-mss 1356
<dberkouwer> iptables -I FORWARD -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -s 192.168.0.100/24 -j TCPMSS  --clamp-mss-to-pmtu
<dberkouwer> dat is mijn rc.local
<dberkouwer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2210928
<dberkouwer> Dat lost het internet probleem op.
<lord4163> Op je laptop doe eens ipconfig http://pastie.org/
<lord4163> En dan daar plakken
<dberkouwer> mijn internet werkt dus ook:P
<dberkouwer> nog wel een ander probleempje
<dberkouwer> als je daar tijd en zin in hebt
<dberkouwer> En heb je anders een goede tutorial voor het opzetten van een openvpn verbinding, windows 8.1(client) naar ubuntu server 14.04
<lord4163> dberkouwer, Eh ja even zoeken, ik heb ook een OpenVPN server.
<dberkouwer> oke
<dberkouwer> Want dit schijnt dus niet veilig te zijn, en hij werkt nu alleen als ik hem over de hotspot van van telefoon gebruik, niet als ik een ziggo hotspot gebruik of gewoon mijn thuisverbinding
<lord4163> Wellicht deze https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/openvpn.html
<dberkouwer> oke bedankt, ziet er goed uit
<dberkouwer> heb jij een idee wat, dat kan zijn? dat hij over mijn telefoon wel werkt maar over mijn thuisverbinding of ziggo hotspot niet?
<ichat> dberkouwer,  protip:  google  vpn passthrough
<lord4163> Vreemd, misschien dat ziggo die poorten blokkeert?
<dberkouwer> zou idd kunnen, gaat beide door dezelfde router namelijk
<ichat> waarsch het internet modem / router  ding ;)
<dberkouwer> idd, cisco ding van ziggo
<dberkouwer> ben al blij dat het wel naar binnen werkt, nu nog naar buiten
<dberkouwer> naja, bedankt in elk geval voor je hulp lord4163
<lord4163> dberkouwer, wat ichat zegt vpn passthrough misschien enablen in je router?
<dberkouwer> ehm
<dberkouwer> die had ik al aangezet, dus dat kan het (helaas) niet zijn
<dberkouwer> tis de EPC3928AD trouwens
<lord4163> poorten staan open?
<dberkouwer> naar binnen wel, zal is kijken of dat naar buiten ook zo is
<dberkouwer> jup ook open
<Z_God> weet iemand toevallig hoe het maintainen van de LTS releases gebeurt en wie ik daarover het beste kan aanspreken?
<dberkouwer> http://83.85.122.136/Knipsel.PNG
<lord4163> dberkouwer, test eens nc 108.61.166.155 1356
<lord4163> dberkouwer, Oh niet 1356?
<dberkouwer> alleen 1723
<dberkouwer> Herlaad plaatje, zo bedoel je?
<lord4163> dberkouwer, Test eens of je met mijn server kan verbinden?
<lord4163> met netcat
<lord4163> nc 108.61.166.155 1723
<dberkouwer> hoe werkt dat?
<OerHeks> Z_God, 'hoe het maintainen gebeurt' is nogal breed, communicatie met het team, niet 1 persoon alleen, gaat via launchpad https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<dberkouwer> gewoon in terminal
<lord4163> jep
<dberkouwer> herlaad plaatje
<lord4163> en dan wat schrijven
<Z_God> OerHeks: ik vroeg me af of er een team is inderdaad, ik zit bijvoorbeeld met een bug die al een paar maanden als high priority in launchpad zit voor 14.04
<lord4163> en enter
<Z_God> er is al een patch en die zit al in 14.10+
<dberkouwer> Lord - > heb ik gedaan 2 keer gebeurt niets, is dat de bedoeling?
<lord4163> dberkouwer, probeer nog es
<Z_God> maar ik begrijp niet dat er geen fix voor 14.04 komt
<dberkouwer> lord -> nu blijft hij hangen
<dberkouwer> (plaatje)
<lord4163> dberkouwer, type eens wat en enter!
<dberkouwer> gedaan
<lord4163> ddf
<lord4163> hoi werkt dit?
<dberkouwer> te cool
<lord4163> :)
<dberkouwer> jij stopt nu de verbinding? of niet
<lord4163> ja
<dberkouwer> oke, ga dat ook is uitzoeken(erg geinig) maar naar buiten werkt die poort dus
<OerHeks> Z_God, heb je een bugnummer/
<OerHeks> ?
<Z_God> OerHeks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-plugins/+bug/1296425
<lord4163> Dus uitgaande TCP connecties naar poort 1723 is geen probleem.... Wat kan het dan zijn? :P
<dberkouwer> Als ik met mijn thuisnetwerk verbonden ben, en ik probeer een vpn verbinding te maken dan krijg ik een 619 error
<lord4163> Dat deed je via je hotspot?
<dberkouwer> ja en nee, dus via hotspot en via thuisnetwerk
<dberkouwer> als ik trouwens verbind gebeurt er dit in mijn log (plaatje)
<lord4163> dberkouwer, Ik bedoel verbond je met netcat via je je vaste netwerk?
<OerHeks> Z_God, dat is een nasty one, vreemd dat hij niet verschijnt in 14.04 .. ik hoop niet dat die nu in proposed staat
<dberkouwer> ja
<dberkouwer> dat is op mijn server, die bekabeld aan hetzelfde modem zit
<Z_God> OerHeks: ik heb gecheckt, in proposed zit wel een andere fix, maar niet deze
<Z_God> ik had Albert Milone eerder al gemaild, toen heeft hij 'm wel op high gezet voor trusty op launchpad
<OerHeks> Ik weet niet hoe ik je verder zou kunnen helpen
<Z_God> ik zal 'ns proberen met Albert te chatten oid
<Z_God> thx voor het checken iig!
<OerHeks> ja  high en undecided.
<OerHeks> succes
<Z_God> dank!
<dberkouwer> Dus er is een verbinding, hij krijgt denk ik geen toegang om een (nog vage) reden
<lord4163> dberkouwer, maar het werkt ook niet als je via je hotspot verbind? maar wel via je je telefoon?
<dberkouwer> dat klopt
<dberkouwer> ziggo hotspot niet, normaal internet niet, Wel via de hotspot van mijn telefoon alle drie dezelfde laptop via wifi
<lord4163> Vind ik maar vreemd
<dberkouwer> Wat wel werkt is als ik het ipadres van mijn server intoets in het netwerk, dus 192.168.178.41 i.p.v. mijn thuis ip
<lord4163> Niet toevallig een IPv6 netwerk?
<dberkouwer> nope:P
<Z_God> dberkouwer: probeer je toevallig een server te bereiken over een VPN-tunnel die ook zelf als de VPN-server dient?
<dberkouwer> dat denk ik wel ja,
<Z_God> dat kan niet werken, dat heeft met je routing tabel te maken
<dberkouwer> want ik stuur over datzelfde lijntje ook de vpn naar buiten en naar binnen naar de server
<Z_God> de route naar je vpn-server kan niet ook over de vpn-tunnel zelf lopen
<dberkouwer> dus het dubbel gebruik van een poort?
<Z_God> iig dubbel gebruik van 1 IP-adres zal hiervoor niet werken
<dberkouwer> En je kunt maar op 1 manier naar buiten? en dat is via de tunnel?
<Z_God> dat hangt helemaal van je routing tabel af
<dberkouwer> oke, vandaar. Het werkt dus op de hele wereld behalve vanaf dit ipadres
<Z_God> yep, als je je routing tabel bekijkt (route commando), dan begrijp je ook waarom het niet kan werken
<lord4163> Natuurlijk kan dat wel
<dberkouwer> http://83.85.122.136/Knipsel.PNG
<dberkouwer> routing tabel op het moment local.rc
<Z_God> dberkouwer: dit gaat over je packet filter
<Z_God> niet over je routing tabel
<dberkouwer> betekend dat, dat je verbindingen van en naar je vpn server?
<dberkouwer> Zie link.
<dberkouwer> nog nooit wat (bewust) aan gedaan
<Z_God> dberkouwer: in je screenshot laat je zaken zien m.b.t. je packet filter, dat is iets anders dan de routing tabel
<dberkouwer> f5
<lord4163> routing tabel zie je doormiddel route commando
<Z_God> ah yep
<dberkouwer> haha:P
<Z_God> systeem achter een fritzbox oid?
<dberkouwer> f5
<dberkouwer> nope
<Z_God> hiermee lijkt niets bijzonders aan de hand, er is ook geen VPN
<dberkouwer> hij doet het wel:P
<dberkouwer> dat is een beetje vaag dan
<Z_God> dit systeem hangt gewoon direct achter je thuis-router
<dberkouwer> idd
<dberkouwer> huis tuin en keuken netwerk
<dberkouwer> gebruik het voor het opslaan van films en zo
<Z_God> maar ik begreep dat je ook met een vpn-tunnel bezig was?
<dberkouwer> die ik dan nu via vpn ook ergens anders kan bereiken(samba)
<Z_God> samba is vaak wel erg traag over internet, dan kan je beter NFS gebruiken
<dberkouwer> Dat klopt via een PPTPD waar ik mee verbonden ben als ik een hotspot op mijn telefoon maak en dan verbind
<dberkouwer> ik kan dan ook mijn fileserver(samba) bereiken
<Z_God> speciale reden om geen OpenVPN te gebruiken?
<dberkouwer> nee, ik probeerde dat maar kreeg het niet voor elkaar, dus probeer eerst anders
<dberkouwer> dat is nu gelukt dus ga daarna aan de openvpn kijken of dat lukt
<Z_God> de how-tos van openvpn waren altijd wel goed
<Z_God> met de combinatie openvpn+nfs heb ik zelf erg goede ervaringen
<Z_God> veel succes dan!
<dberkouwer> heb zojuist van lord een bruikbare toturial gehad.
<dberkouwer> oke, dan ga ik daar eens op zoeken.
<dberkouwer> Bedankt mannen
<lord4163> dberkouwer, Het is niet gek als het niet lukt de eerste keer. Vind het zelf ook niet makkelijk.
<dberkouwer> ben der al effe mee bezig, dus deze hulp is echt super
<lord4163> success :) ik ga tv kijken
<dberkouwer> oke, thanks! Tot de volgende keer
#ubuntu-nl 2015-12-21
<Kerbero> oh lekker wijn
<ankie> kan het Nederlands?
<lotuspsychje> ankie: ja
<lotuspsychje> ankie: vertel maar wat er aan de hand is?
<ankie> dank u wel. mijn vraag is: hoe open ik de foto's van CD, dat zijn de .PCD bestanden
<ankie> en ook: als ik ze heb geopend, dan moet je ze nog kunnen "opslaan als"
<lordievader> Het lijkt erop dat gimp het support via een plugin: http://www.gimpusers.com/forums/gimp-user/2740-question-about-photo-cd-pcd-file-suppor-t-in-gimp-2-2-or-2-4
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> bedankt lordievader :p
<lordievader> Jaag ik weer iedereen weg?
<lotuspsychje> verkeerd knoppie gedrukt mss komt ze nog terug :p
<kaiten21> ben bezig install , krijg fout melding,cannot douwnload  the metalink and there fore the iso
<Sling> right
<Kaiten21> wil installeren, krijg foutmelding, cannot download the metalink and therfore the i, zoe logboek so C:\............\wui-14.4 rev 286.log  help
<lordievader> Klinkt als Wubi...
<lordievader> Kaiten21: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Installatie
<Kaiten21> dacht dat ik wubi niet moest instaleren????
<Kaiten21> heb 3 dvd besteld, ubuntu 14.04 LTS 386 desktop
<Kaiten21> open suse 12.3 386, en fedora 23 li.. 386
<lordievader> Nee, precies.
<Kaiten21> ben deels binnen,geopend met open suse13-2 net herstart , in boot geopen m,local, nu main menu start instalation. ??
<Kaiten21> hoe verder??
<lordievader> OpenSuse? Dit is Ubuntu support. OpenSuse heeft vast zijn eigen NL kanaal.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-12-22
<arjen> goede namiddag
#ubuntu-nl 2015-12-23
<smoker> goede middag allemaal
<Sling> middag
<smoker> lekker rustig hier
<smoker> Hi guys ik ben bezig om ubuntu aan het werk te krijgen, maar gaat niet echt lukken
<smoker> dit zijn de meldingen die ik krijg
<smoker> E: Kon het vergrendelingsbestand '/var/lib/apt/lists/lock' niet openen - open (13: Toegang geweigerd) E: Kan de map /var/lib/apt/lists/ niet vergrendelen E: Kon het vergrendelingsbestand '/var/lib/dpkg/lock' niet openen - open (13: Toegang geweigerd) E: Kan de beheersmap (/var/lib/dpkg/) niet vergrendelen. Heeft u beheerdersrechten?
<Kaiten21> hoi hoi heb ubuntu draaiend, beeld scherm verkleinen.
<Sling> mooi :)
<Kaiten21> ikoontje kleiner maken ??
<Sling> wat is je vraag?
<Kaiten21> pictogrammen kleiner maken, waar
<Sling> welke pictogrammen, die op je bureaublad?
<Sling> en wil je misschien je resolutie verhogen zodat alles 'kleiner' wordt?
<Kaiten21> ja
<Sling> weet je systeeminstellingen te vinden?
<Sling> als je daar 'Schermen' opent kun je een resolutie instellen
<Kaiten21> Hoi hoi , ik probeer in system instel scherm resoluti te wijzigen , in kleiner , lukt niet help
<kaiten21> De resolutie van het ingebouwd beeldscherm staat nu op 640x480 (4x3) en is niet te wijzigen kan iemand helpen
#ubuntu-nl 2015-12-24
<Kaiten21> hallo, ben nieuw, heb ubuntu geinstaleerd,wil in systeem instellingen,resoluti veranderen, lukt niet,misschien grafischekaart niet juist wat nu
<lotuspsychje> Kaiten21: ubuntu versie en grafische kaart chipset aub?
<Kaiten21> ubuntu versie=14.04 LTS grafischekaart ?? kan het zijn galium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.4, 128 bits) besturing 32-bits
<lotuspsychje> Kaiten21: kan je eens pastebin van sudo lshw -C video maken aub
<Kaiten21> sorry begrijp niet
<lotuspsychje> Kaiten21: open eens een terminal als je wil
<Kaiten21> bedoelje een map ??
<lotuspsychje> Kaiten21: nee, start knop en typ terminal
<lotuspsychje> Kaiten21: het icoontje lijkt op een zwart tv-tje
<Kaiten21> terminal venster heb ik
<lotuspsychje> Kaiten21: ok typ nu in terminal:
<lotuspsychje> Kaiten21: sudo lshw -C video
<Kaiten21> ok krijg nu een film klapper te zien, daar naast afspeel lijst
<lotuspsychje> ?
<lotuspsychje> Kaiten21: wat krijg je in de terminal te zien na het commando?
<Kaiten21> sorry, heb schrm voor e, links, icoontjes,1e pc en internetbronnen,2firefox 3libreoffice, 4 pc imppres , 5 ubuntu soft ware , 6 systeem instelling.
<lotuspsychje> Kaiten21: ik volg je niet meer hoor...
<lordievader> Mogelijk dat ctrl + alt + t nog steeds een terminal opened.
<Kaiten21> met ctr+ Alt+t zie k een venster daat staat Easy note -MH35:~slinger -dolarteken
<lordievader> Ja, dat is je terminal.
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: ^
<lotuspsychje> Kaiten21: typ nu in de terminal: sudo lshw -C video
<Kaiten21> command not found
<Kaiten21> nu zie ik version printprogram version(B.02.16)
<Kaiten21> format can be , hmtl,xml,short, busifo enz
<Kaiten21> wat staat er prcies? sudo  (.) shw -c video, wat is de eerste leter van .shw.
<lordievader> Kleine letter L.
<Kaiten21> format can be, option can be ,etc enable test  quit , sanize  numeric  output , enz
<Kaiten21> sorry kom er niet uit.
<lotuspsychje> Kaiten21: sudo lshw -C video
<JanC> je kan ook zien welke grafische kaart iemand heeft in "Over deze computer"...
<JanC> beginnende gebruiker terminal laten gebruiken is een beetje overdreven daarvoor  ;)
<OerHeks> ja
<OerHeks> http://imgur.com/p4uJvtY
<OerHeks> maar het is wel stoer, ctrl alt T : lspci | grep VGA
<Ladonja> Ik heb eenLenovo Yoga met windows RT. Kan ik hier Ubuntu op zetten?
#ubuntu-nl 2015-12-26
<Goudfazant3991> hallo robb
<Goudfazant3991> lordievader
<lordievader> ?
<Goudfazant3991> hallo
<Goudfazant3991> ik heb een probleem
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<Goudfazant3991> bij het aanzetten van ununtu heb ik aals ik wil update iedere keer dat de boot map
<Goudfazant3991> te klein is >>mijn vraag is hoe krijg ik die groter
<Goudfazant3991> met sudo apt-get install autoremove lukt het niet
<lordievader> Sorry, ik ben druk bezig. Maar er is vast iemand die je bij kan staan.
<Goudfazant3991> ok dank je niet alle tegelijk dan
<Goudfazant3991> sling bent u standby
<Goudfazant3991> Oerheks ben U stadby
<Goudfazant3991> hallo weet iemand hoe ik de boot map vergroot
<robb_nl> goeie smiddags all
<robb_nl> sjonge.... geduldig typje die fazant... zou hij vanavond overleven?
<robb_nl> maar goed... die bootmap is niet te klein... hij staat te vol...
<Wieke> Hi, I need some help with my Lenove s10-3 Ideapad. With now reason I cant connect to Wifi. The outcome of the command rfkill list  is: 1: ideapad_wlan: soft blocked:yes. Hard blocked: no Phyo: Wireless lan: soft blocked Yes, hard Blocked Yes. I tryed Unblock all, and de blacklist tricked. After all he says no to every line but still no wifi and after reboot its blockes again.
<Wieke> oh and I have looked in de Bios but wirelles is enebled
#ubuntu-nl 2015-12-27
<Maarten__> Ik heb een oude iMac. Hij is momenteel heel erg traag met het laatste besturingsprogramma  van apple. Ik wil graag weten of ik in plaats van apple besturingsprogramma alleen ubuntu op kan zetten. En zo ja, hoe ik dit dan kan installeren
<Kebabfish> ik heb geen ervaring met imac, wellicht dat je het specifieke type kan googlen met het woord ubuntu erbij
<Kebabfish> dus "type imac +  ubuntu"
<Guest18964> heeft er iemand ervaring met het streamen vanaf een ubuntu PC naar een mediaspeler via upnp? Graag wil ik de muziek en films op mijn PC (ubuntu 14) via xbmc afspelen naar een mediaspeler.
<Guest18964> Via Yatse (op android tablet) kan ik wel naar deze speler afspelen, maar stopt steeds na 1 nummer. alles zit in hetzelfde netwerk.
#ubuntu-nl 2016-12-26
<Maartje> goedemorgen allemaal, zit ik nu in de help chat? zat 2 dagen verkeerd namelijk/// :D
<Maartje> is er iemand die 2e kerstdag ook overgewaardeerd vind en mij wil helpen mijn pc weer een slinger te geven?
<Maartje> iemand?
<Maartje> En mog een poging :-)
<Maikel> hoe,wat,waarom,wanneer
<Maartje> Ik heb mijn pc naar de hemel geholpen, ene schfijf grub rescue, andete no instal blabla
<Maartje> Ik heb eergisteren al hulp gehad en daarna zelf weer geprobeerd maar denk dat ik het erger gemaakt heb
<Maartje> Oorzaak weet ik niet, verkeerde update? Pc statre verkeerd op, aantal keren fsck gedaan maar dat heeft me niet verder geholpen
<Maartje> Dus, hulpvraag: pc weer aan de praat en indien mogelijk met behoud van bestanden :'(
<Maartje> UUwat ik doe welke handleiding volg alles loopt uit op foutmeldingen, errors en non exist :(
#ubuntu-nl 2016-12-28
<M___> hi
#ubuntu-nl 2016-12-29
<marcel44> hello
<marcel44> i need help with kubuntu 16.04.1
<marcel44> my screen is flashing video card is amd radeon 6310
<marcel44> anybody who can help me ?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-12-30
<OerHeks> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-116/
<exalt> hoi
<OerHeks> :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2016-12-31
<Kebabfish> goedemiddag allemaal! Klein probleempje hier met ubuntu 16.04. Enkele programma's willen niet installeren. Denk daarbij aan calibre en kdenlive. Net gekeken of pidgin wel installeert, en dat gaat goed. Kan iemand mij wellicht helpen?
<Kebabfish> http://pastebin.com/fJDWCwna (voorbeeld)
<JanC> KDE- of Qt-programma's uit een PPA of zo geïnstalleerd?
<Kebabfish> alleen syncthing en amd driver. voor de rest een redelijk nieuwe installatie
<JanC> en er zitten geen kde-dingen in die twee PPAs?
<Kebabfish> net even gekeken. Niets bijzonders
<JanC> en geen pinned/held packages?
<JanC> met Synaptic of aptitude kan je soms beter zien wat er precies in de weg zit
<Kebabfish> even kdenlive aangevinkt in synaptic, en op reload gedrukt (want bij kdenlive kwam een rood vakje met uitroepteken te staan)
<Kebabfish> dit kwam in beeld:
<Kebabfish> Could not download all repository indexes
<Kebabfish> The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available, an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise, the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address is correct in 'Repositories' under 'Settings'.
<JanC> en welke was dat?
<Kebabfish> kdenlive staat dan bij broken dependencies
<JanC> welke repository was niet beschikbaar?
<JanC> IIRC kan je dat dialoogvenster "openklappen"
<Kebabfish> ah, komt alleen een wit vlak
<JanC> weird
<Kebabfish> dus die tekst, een wit vak en onder een knop close
<Kebabfish> thats it
<Kebabfish> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Kebabfish> E: Unable to lock the list directory.
<JanC> synaptic draait als root?
<Kebabfish> jup
<Kebabfish> het gekke is, pidgin installeert wel
<Kebabfish> ik heb nog ergens een pc met 16.04, eens kijken wat die zegt
<Kebabfish> op die andere pc werkt alles prima, ik kopieer nu de settings even
<Kebabfish> nope, werkt helaas niet
<JanC> eerst en vooral moet je kijken welke repository niet meer bestaat en die weghalen
<JanC> met apt-get update moet je ook kunnen zien welke een foutmelding geeft
<Kebabfish> ik zal eens kijken, iig alvast bedankt voor de hulp tot nu toe
<Kebabfish> gefixed met herinstallatie. Gaat vaak toch sneller
<Guest95163> Ik krijg de Lubuntu iso niet op een CD gebrand omdat die groter is 700 MB (image is groter dan 800 MB)! Doe ik iets fout? Ik wil het als  'LIve CD' gebruiken.
<OerHeks> Happy New Year !
#ubuntu-nl 2017-01-01
<Maikel> mqg 2017 jullie veel cyber brengen
#ubuntu-nl 2018-12-24
<rozebig69> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2018-12-27
<coconut> Stern: ik heb nogsteeds geen keus kunnen maken voor een nieuwe laptop. Zou jij misschien een paar foto's kunnen maken van jouw nieuwe dell?
<coconut> zodat ik beter kan vergelijken :)
<SimonNL> https://www.centralpoint.nl/notebooks-laptops/dell/xps-9370-art-4k5v7-num-8139699/?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=productlistingads&&ref=115&gclid=Cj0KCQiAjZLhBRCAARIsAFHWpbGrQvFJlBNCUgu3_ZOaUJOa7SqXemHXY6VVksWPMLo5drbxAe-TKJoaAvy3EALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
<SimonNL> is't wat ?
<coconut> Jawel, thnx. :)
<Stern> coconut: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQYJN6HmVrI
<Stern> coconut: Rond 5:20 hebben de achterplaat verwijderd.
<Stern> coconut: De configuraties kun je hier bekijken: https://www.dell.com/nl-nl/shop/bekijk-alle-laptops-ultrabooks-tablets/g-series-15-5587-laptop/spd/g-series-15-5587-laptop?~ck=bt&appliedRefinements=302
<coconut> thnx Stern!
